# Thank you FDR



## David_42

We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
Interesting facts about FDR in general: http://www.fdrlibrary.marist.edu/facts/
The List:


> - The FDIC
> - The CWA
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.


What FDR was handed:


> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.





> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.





> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.


Various "extras"


> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939


----------



## ScienceRocks

A lot of it was great!!! FDR was a awesome president.

Fuck small idiotic backwards government!


----------



## regent

One of the stories that show the difference is perhaps the Bonus Army of WWI vets asking for their pension to be paid a little early. Hoover sent MacArthur down to rout the vets killing a couple, including a vet's baby and burning their camps down. When FDR took office, the Bonus Army tried again, this time FDR sent Eleanor down alone to talk to the vets. She had tea with the vets, they sang some old army songs together and she left.


----------



## whitehall

The radical left hates Nixon for some complicated reason related to a second rate burglary but FDR put American citizens behind barbed wire based on the color of their skins and the slant of their eyes. You could almost understand the executive order if every Japanese American citizen was placed in custody for the duration of the war but it only happened in California and the Japanese American citizens were forced to sell their real estate to democrat real estate speculators before they were incarcerated. Amazingly nobody protested when the Japanese on Hawaii which was the hotbed of espionage were free to roam. God help us if a president ever kicks the Constitution in the trash like FDR did.


----------



## Unkotare

No fucking criminal who ever threw innocent, loyal Americans into concentration camps can be "great." What he can be considered is a piece of shit of historic proportions.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> No fucking criminal who ever threw innocent, loyal Americans into concentration camps can be "great." What he can be considered is a piece of shit of historic proportions.


So why did many of those in the internment camps volunteer to be soldiers in FDR's army?
Why was the first Japanese-American elected from the 49th state to the House of Representatives a Democrat?


----------



## TheOldSchool

On most rankings of American Presidents FDR falls within the top 5.


----------



## Vandalshandle

whitehall said:


> The radical left hates Nixon for some complicated reason related to a second rate burglary but FDR put American citizens behind barbed wire based on the color of their skins and the slant of their eyes. You could almost understand the executive order if every Japanese American citizen was placed in custody for the duration of the war but it only happened in California and the Japanese American citizens were forced to sell their real estate to democrat real estate speculators before they were incarcerated. Amazingly nobody protested when the Japanese on Hawaii which was the hotbed of espionage were free to roam. God help us if a president ever kicks the Constitution in the trash like FDR did.



One does not have to be "radical left" to hate Nixon. He was the ultimate asshole. I have many reasons to hate the SOB, so I will stick to the main reason. He almost got me killed in Vietnam. But, cheer up. I hate LBJ almost as much, for the same reason.


----------



## Vandalshandle

FDR had some personal failings. However, the only serious judgement mistake he made as president was the internment camps for the Japanese-Americans. Other than that, he was the right man, at the right time. As a politician, he had no equal. The country took a giant leap forward under FDR, and became the great country that it is today.


----------



## regent

The dilemma FDR faced was the question that many politicians in government were raising: are there saboteurs in the Japanese population? Either way it was a no-win proposition so it was played safe. We also know that there were many private enterprises urging the play-it-safe solution for their own benefit.  Now that we know better, would we do it today?


----------



## regent

Vandalshandle said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The radical left hates Nixon for some complicated reason related to a second rate burglary but FDR put American citizens behind barbed wire based on the color of their skins and the slant of their eyes. You could almost understand the executive order if every Japanese American citizen was placed in custody for the duration of the war but it only happened in California and the Japanese American citizens were forced to sell their real estate to democrat real estate speculators before they were incarcerated. Amazingly nobody protested when the Japanese on Hawaii which was the hotbed of espionage were free to roam. God help us if a president ever kicks the Constitution in the trash like FDR did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One does not have to be "radical left" to hate Nixon. He was the ultimate asshole. I have many reasons to hate the SOB, so I will stick to the main reason. He almost got me killed in Vietnam. But, cheer up. I hate LBJ almost as much, for the same reason.
Click to expand...

Didn't Nixon run on the platform that he would end the Vietnam war if elected: Peace with Honor? How many more years did the war last and did it end with honor? What a con job on the American people.


----------



## Vandalshandle

regent said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The radical left hates Nixon for some complicated reason related to a second rate burglary but FDR put American citizens behind barbed wire based on the color of their skins and the slant of their eyes. You could almost understand the executive order if every Japanese American citizen was placed in custody for the duration of the war but it only happened in California and the Japanese American citizens were forced to sell their real estate to democrat real estate speculators before they were incarcerated. Amazingly nobody protested when the Japanese on Hawaii which was the hotbed of espionage were free to roam. God help us if a president ever kicks the Constitution in the trash like FDR did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One does not have to be "radical left" to hate Nixon. He was the ultimate asshole. I have many reasons to hate the SOB, so I will stick to the main reason. He almost got me killed in Vietnam. But, cheer up. I hate LBJ almost as much, for the same reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't Nixon run on the platform that he would end the Vietnam war if elected: Peace with Honor? How many more years did the war last and did it end with honor? What a con job on the American people.
Click to expand...


He admitted to David Frost many years later that he had no plan at all.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fucking criminal who ever threw innocent, loyal Americans into concentration camps can be "great." What he can be considered is a piece of shit of historic proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> So why did many of those in the internment camps volunteer to be soldiers in FDR's army?...
Click to expand...




Many of those unjustly and illegally imprisoned in the fucking scumbag fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS volunteered to join THE UNITED STATES MILITARY to show their beloved nation just how loyal and devoted they were as AMERICANS despite what that fucking criminal had done to them and their families. They more than made their point.


----------



## David_42

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fucking criminal who ever threw innocent, loyal Americans into concentration camps can be "great." What he can be considered is a piece of shit of historic proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> So why did many of those in the internment camps volunteer to be soldiers in FDR's army?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those unjustly and illegally imprisoned in the fucking scumbag fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS volunteered to join THE UNITED STATES MILITARY to show their beloved nation just how loyal and devoted they were as AMERICANS despite what that fucking criminal had done to them and their families. They more than made their point.
Click to expand...

No one attempts to justify what FDR did to the japanese, although the pressure was on for him to do something..


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> The dilemma FDR faced was the question that many politicians in government were raising: are there saboteurs in the Japanese population?
> ...




Bullshit. That scumbag received intel that there was no such threat.


----------



## Unkotare

David_42 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fucking criminal who ever threw innocent, loyal Americans into concentration camps can be "great." What he can be considered is a piece of shit of historic proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> So why did many of those in the internment camps volunteer to be soldiers in FDR's army?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those unjustly and illegally imprisoned in the fucking scumbag fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS volunteered to join THE UNITED STATES MILITARY to show their beloved nation just how loyal and devoted they were as AMERICANS despite what that fucking criminal had done to them and their families. They more than made their point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one attempts to justify what FDR did to the Japanese.....
Click to expand...




Did to the AMERICANS.


----------



## David_42

Unkotare said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fucking criminal who ever threw innocent, loyal Americans into concentration camps can be "great." What he can be considered is a piece of shit of historic proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> So why did many of those in the internment camps volunteer to be soldiers in FDR's army?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those unjustly and illegally imprisoned in the fucking scumbag fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS volunteered to join THE UNITED STATES MILITARY to show their beloved nation just how loyal and devoted they were as AMERICANS despite what that fucking criminal had done to them and their families. They more than made their point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one attempts to justify what FDR did to the Japanese.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did to the AMERICANS.
Click to expand...

We're discussing japanese americans, I know this already, forgive me for not saying "japanese americans."


----------



## Unkotare

David_42 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fucking criminal who ever threw innocent, loyal Americans into concentration camps can be "great." What he can be considered is a piece of shit of historic proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> So why did many of those in the internment camps volunteer to be soldiers in FDR's army?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those unjustly and illegally imprisoned in the fucking scumbag fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS volunteered to join THE UNITED STATES MILITARY to show their beloved nation just how loyal and devoted they were as AMERICANS despite what that fucking criminal had done to them and their families. They more than made their point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one attempts to justify what FDR did to the Japanese.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did to the AMERICANS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're discussing japanese americans, I know this already, forgive me for not saying "japanese americans."
Click to expand...



AMERICANS.


----------



## David_42

Unkotare said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why did many of those in the internment camps volunteer to be soldiers in FDR's army?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those unjustly and illegally imprisoned in the fucking scumbag fdr's CONCENTRATION CAMPS volunteered to join THE UNITED STATES MILITARY to show their beloved nation just how loyal and devoted they were as AMERICANS despite what that fucking criminal had done to them and their families. They more than made their point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one attempts to justify what FDR did to the Japanese.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did to the AMERICANS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're discussing japanese americans, I know this already, forgive me for not saying "japanese americans."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AMERICANS.
Click to expand...

Believe me, I know this, but FDR specifically put Japanese americans in camps.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

FDR was the worst President ever. Worst economic record ever eclipsing the 7 Biblical Lean Years, no respect for the Constitution, no understanding of free enterprise, had a WH and State full of Communist spies, used blacks as guinea pigs in a sick Tuskegee experiment that would later influence Mengele and the Nazi, prosecuted WWII on behalf of Stalin and aided and abetted history two greatest mass murderers: Stalin and Mao and enslaved over a billion people to Communism.

Fuck him

The Founding Fathers are still beating the shit out of him in the afterlife


----------



## CrusaderFrank

regent said:


> The dilemma FDR faced was the question that many politicians in government were raising: are there saboteurs in the Japanese population? Either way it was a no-win proposition so it was played safe. We also know that there were many private enterprises urging the play-it-safe solution for their own benefit.  Now that we know better, would we do it today?



but not Germans?


----------



## Vandalshandle

David, as far as FDR is concerned, you will never get past the internment camps while talking to Unkotare. He has a one track mind on that, and will hijack any thread in that direction.


----------



## regent

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dilemma FDR faced was the question that many politicians in government were raising: are there saboteurs in the Japanese population? Either way it was a no-win proposition so it was played safe. We also know that there were many private enterprises urging the play-it-safe solution for their own benefit.  Now that we know better, would we do it today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but not Germans?
Click to expand...

The German and Italian potential enemies  were pretty much on the record books and picked up pretty quickly. If I remember correctly I think there were about a thousand or so. It was the Japanese population that confused many, and it was the War Department that was most fearful and the Department of Justice less so.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> it was the War Department that was most fearful and the Department of Justice less so.




Ringle Report on Japanese Internment



FDR’s Solicitor General Withheld Evidence in Japanese Internment Cases


----------



## Jarlaxle

regent said:


> One of the stories that show the difference is perhaps the Bonus Army of WWI vets asking for their pension to be paid a little early. Hoover sent MacArthur down to rout the vets killing a couple, including a vet's baby and burning their camps down. When FDR took office, the Bonus Army tried again, this time FDR sent Eleanor down alone to talk to the vets. She had tea with the vets, they sang some old army songs together and she left.



Actually, I'm not sure that's the case.  I have seen enough to convince me that MacArthur did exactly what Hoover had told him NOT to do. (In fact, that egomaniac ignored a direct order and should have been put in front of a firing squad for it.)

Also note: Roosevelt OPPOSED paying the Bonus Army early, and vetoed a bill that did so! (His veto was overridden.)


----------



## whitehall

FDR was the closest thing to a zombie that the US will ever see. Democrats knew he was dying when they wheeled him around for his 4th term campaign. The administration didn't like the V.P. so they quietly took him off the ticket and chose a little pushover senator to finish the term. The ever supportive FDR media kept it quiet while Americans were concerned about the war. Nobody in the media seemed shocked that FDR's medical records disappeared from a locked safe shortly after he died. It's possible that the U.S. was virtually leaderless with a president who suffered a series of strokes and the dishonest democrats knew it and ran a virtual corpse for a 4th term.


----------



## Vandalshandle

My step-father grew up during the depression. He had to quit school at age 12 to get a job and support his family, his father having died and left him the oldest of 5 children on a farm. He was 41 when WW2 broke out, which made him too old for the draft. He tried to enlist, and was declined twice, for being underweight. He finally was accepted, and assigned to the Seabees. He served in the Pacific, and participated in the invasion of Okinawa.

I never saw him shed a tear in his life, until he took us to Warm Springs, Georgia, where FDR died. He stood and silently wept.

When he died, in the 1970's, he had been enjoying Medicare and Social Security. He had spent his life working for Ford, and the union had made his retirement possible, by negotiating a stock purchase plans for employees.

He never voted Republican in his life. He didn't know anyone who was anything like Trump or Romney.


----------



## regent

whitehall said:


> FDR was the closest thing to a zombie that the US will ever see. Democrats knew he was dying when they wheeled him around for his 4th term campaign. The administration didn't like the V.P. so they quietly took him off the ticket and chose a little pushover senator to finish the term. The ever supportive FDR media kept it quiet while Americans were concerned about the war. Nobody in the media seemed shocked that FDR's medical records disappeared from a locked safe shortly after he died. It's possible that the U.S. was virtually leaderless with a president who suffered a series of strokes and the dishonest democrats knew it and ran a virtual corpse for a 4th term.


At that time most people and politicians believed the way to cure a depression was to cut spending and balance the budget. FDR agreed and asked Congress for the power to balance the budget and Congress gave him the power. FDR cut Congresses salary, the vet bonus bill, veterans benefits and all sorts of government spending. Congress overrode FDR's Economy Act and restored all benefits. FDR vetoed the Congress override and Congress voted the Economy Act out of existence and returned the country to its pre-FDR-Economy Act condition. Today we know that balancing the budget and cutting spending is not the way to cure a depression. Well most know.


----------



## Picaro

They were pretty much fishing in the dark re economic policies in those days. We now know that Keynes was 200% right, and the problem was that there was far too little government spending given the depth of the crisis; the war spending proved that bey9ond any doubt, though the cognitive dissonance among the right wingnuts asserts that the war-time spending is somehow not government spending or something, i.e. they hilariously contradict themselves on that.


----------



## Picaro

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dilemma FDR faced was the question that many politicians in government were raising: are there saboteurs in the Japanese population? Either way it was a no-win proposition so it was played safe. We also know that there were many private enterprises urging the play-it-safe solution for their own benefit.  Now that we know better, would we do it today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but not Germans?
Click to expand...


I had an uncle who got locked up back then, a German who had a farm around Fredricksburg, Tx., where some families still speak German around the dinner tables and in many stores there. He was a vocal Hitler fan because of his anti-communism. He was released later, when the locals said they would vouch for him, and he later joined the Army and served under Patton in North Africa and Sicily. Unlike Unkotare and other whiners, he never sniveled and cried about it. He also still insisted Hitler was the best choice in the 1930's given the alternatives, if not later on, and regretted that the assassination attempts later in the war failed. Of course, with Germans here in the U.S., many immigrated here to avoid the drafts under Bismarck and the German unification of the 1870's and 1880's. Donald Trump's first relative here was a draft dodger from that era, avoiding the Bismarck government's military draft.


----------



## Political Junky

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dilemma FDR faced was the question that many politicians in government were raising: are there saboteurs in the Japanese population? Either way it was a no-win proposition so it was played safe. We also know that there were many private enterprises urging the play-it-safe solution for their own benefit.  Now that we know better, would we do it today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but not Germans?
Click to expand...

They did put Germans and Italians in camps.


----------



## Picaro

Yes, and re the Japanese over a third of them were not American citizens in the first place. they were released before the war was over anyway.


----------



## Unkotare

Political Junky said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dilemma FDR faced was the question that many politicians in government were raising: are there saboteurs in the Japanese population? Either way it was a no-win proposition so it was played safe. We also know that there were many private enterprises urging the play-it-safe solution for their own benefit.  Now that we know better, would we do it today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but not Germans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did put Germans and Italians in camps.
Click to expand...



How many, of the millions and millions of Americans of German or Italian descent by the 1930s?  Yeah, the same...

Regardless, it is just another example of how that scumbag FDR disdained Americans and our Constitution.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Yes, and re the Japanese over a third of them were not American citizens......




In which case it's OK to throw them into concentration camps?


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and re the Japanese over a third of them were not American citizens......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which case it's OK to throw them into concentration camps?
Click to expand...


In which case it's okay to mock your inane ridiculous sniveling and whining, since it's easily refuted as gibberish.


----------



## Decus

The majority of Japanese that were imprisoned *were children*. How many Italian and German children were interned in the US?

_"Most of the 110,000 persons removed for reasons of 'national security' were school-age children, infants and young adults not yet of voting age." _

Children of the Camps | INTERNMENT HISTORY

FDR's concentration camps (FDR called them concentration camps) were inexcusable.

.


----------



## Picaro

Decus said:


> The majority of Japanese that were imprisoned *were children*. How many Italian and German children were interned in the US?
> 
> _"Most of the 110,000 persons removed for reasons of 'national security' were school-age children, infants and young adults not yet of voting age." _
> 
> Children of the Camps | INTERNMENT HISTORY
> 
> FDR's concentration camps (FDR called them concentration camps) were inexcusable.
> 
> .



I read somewhere that FDR had them ground up and used for meat in military rations. That's why no children survived the horrors. Most of those around today claiming to be 'Japanese' are actually illegal Koreans.

A real humanitarian would have left the children by themselves, obviously ....


----------



## Rotagilla

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fucking criminal who ever threw innocent, loyal Americans into concentration camps can be "great." What he can be considered is a piece of shit of historic proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> So why did many of those in the internment camps volunteer to be soldiers in FDR's army?
> Why was the first Japanese-American elected from the 49th state to the House of Representatives a Democrat?
Click to expand...

because they put the well being of america ahead of their racial solidarity or party politics.


----------



## Sunni Man

FDR was a commie loving jew controlled tyrant who was married to a lezbo. 

Basically the perfect liberal.     .......


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and re the Japanese over a third of them were not American citizens......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which case it's OK to throw them into concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In which case it's okay to mock your inane ridiculous sniveling and whining, since it's easily refuted as gibberish.
Click to expand...



What exactly is "gibberish"? What part of that scumbag's anti-American crime do you wish to defend?


----------



## rightwinger

FDR was a great president

Turned us into a superpower


----------



## regent

FDR must have had such an impact on America and Americans that Republicans are still angry and still trying to find something to destroy his image. They have attacked FDR, Eleanor, and even FDR's dog Fala in their quest to find something wrong. They must have ransacked every history book, every battle of WWII, and every aspect of the Great Depression, in their quest to find something, wrong, anything, and yet historians in their last survey named FDR America's greatest president. How hurtful!
Republicans might try the FDR dog bit again, I mean who knows how many other dogs Fala might have impregnated?


----------



## Unkotare

"To find something wrong"? Anyone who can't see at least several things inexcusably wrong is either a shameless, hero-worshiping drone, or as anti-American as that son of a bitch Roosevelt was.


----------



## guno

Unkotare said:


> "To find something wrong"? Anyone who can't see at least several things inexcusably wrong is either a shameless, hero-worshiping drone, or as anti-American as that son of a bitch Roosevelt was.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> "To find something wrong"? Anyone who can't see at least several things inexcusably wrong is either a shameless, hero-worshiping drone, or as anti-American as that son of a bitch Roosevelt was.


If you know of things the historians are not aware of, for the sake of history, you should get that information to the next historian's that rate the presidents as quick as possible.  Might try the concentration camp thing again. 
And by all means let us know how they respond.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "To find something wrong"? Anyone who can't see at least several things inexcusably wrong is either a shameless, hero-worshiping drone, or as anti-American as that son of a bitch Roosevelt was.
> 
> 
> 
> If you know of things the historians are not aware of, for the sake of history, you should get that information to the next historian's that rate the presidents as quick as possible.  Might try the concentration camp thing again.
> And by all means let us know how they respond.
Click to expand...




You should find a new logical fallacy to repeat endlessly.


----------



## rightwinger

regent said:


> FDR must have had such an impact on America and Americans that Republicans are still angry and still trying to find something to destroy his image. They have attacked FDR, Eleanor, and even FDR's dog Fala in their quest to find something wrong. They must have ransacked every history book, every battle of WWII, and every aspect of the Great Depression, in their quest to find something, wrong, anything, and yet historians in their last survey named FDR America's greatest president. How hurtful!
> Republicans might try the FDR dog bit again, I mean who knows how many other dogs Fala might have impregnated?


It falls into their revisionist history fantasy

FDR, Wilson, Truman.....Bad

Harding, Coolidge, McCarthy ....Good

JFK, MLK.......Conservatives


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> FDR was a great president
> 
> Turned us into a superpower



What were we when the Brits were begging us to enter WWI on their side?


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "To find something wrong"? Anyone who can't see at least several things inexcusably wrong is either a shameless, hero-worshiping drone, or as anti-American as that son of a bitch Roosevelt was.
> 
> 
> 
> If you know of things the historians are not aware of, for the sake of history, you should get that information to the next historian's that rate the presidents as quick as possible.  Might try the concentration camp thing again.
> And by all means let us know how they respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should find a new logical fallacy to repeat endlessly.
Click to expand...

You offer the same argument and I give the same response. I even suggested Fala as a new approach, or how about FDR's preparation for WWII with Martin, Barton and Fish,  or FDR's balance the budget attempt. Even the historians are commies had some potential. In two or three days we can expect the concentration camp thing again,


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR must have had such an impact on America and Americans that Republicans are still angry and still trying to find something to destroy his image. They have attacked FDR, Eleanor, and even FDR's dog Fala in their quest to find something wrong. They must have ransacked every history book, every battle of WWII, and every aspect of the Great Depression, in their quest to find something, wrong, anything, and yet historians in their last survey named FDR America's greatest president. How hurtful!
> Republicans might try the FDR dog bit again, I mean who knows how many other dogs Fala might have impregnated?
> 
> 
> 
> It falls into their revisionist history fantasy.......
Click to expand...



Go ahead, excuse CONCENTRATION CAMPS in the US holding innocent, loyal US CITIZENS behind barbed wired and armed guard towers. Go ahead.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "To find something wrong"? Anyone who can't see at least several things inexcusably wrong is either a shameless, hero-worshiping drone, or as anti-American as that son of a bitch Roosevelt was.
> 
> 
> 
> If you know of things the historians are not aware of, for the sake of history, you should get that information to the next historian's that rate the presidents as quick as possible.  Might try the concentration camp thing again.
> And by all means let us know how they respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should find a new logical fallacy to repeat endlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You offer the same argument and I give the same response......,
Click to expand...



You "offer" only logical fallacy.


----------



## regent

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a great president
> 
> Turned us into a superpower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were we when the Brits were begging us to enter WWI on their side?
Click to expand...

America was bound by the Neutrality Acts until FDR got the cash and carry proviso and finally in March 41 America passed "Lend-Lease."


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a great president
> 
> Turned us into a superpower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were we when the Brits were begging us to enter WWI on their side?
Click to expand...

Glad you asked

Prior to WWII we had the 17th largest military in the world. Prior to WWI we were about the same

After FDR, nobody was even close


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a great president
> 
> Turned us into a superpower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were we when the Brits were begging us to enter WWI on their side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you asked
> 
> Prior to WWII we had the 17th largest military in the world. Prior to WWI we were about the same
> 
> After FDR, nobody was even close
Click to expand...


What? what about your beloved USSR?


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a great president
> 
> Turned us into a superpower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were we when the Brits were begging us to enter WWI on their side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you asked
> 
> Prior to WWII we had the 17th largest military in the world. Prior to WWI we were about the same
> 
> After FDR, nobody was even close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? what about your beloved USSR?
Click to expand...

Not even close
We had the bomb, they didn't 
They lacked a Navy


----------



## gipper

David_42 said:


> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: http://www.fdrlibrary.marist.edu/facts/
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The CWA
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He was without question, the worst president.  

Prolonged the Great Depression with naive and harmful economic policies, instigated war with Japan and then lied about it, imprisoned Americans unjustly, ignored precedent by running for 3rd and 4th term on his deathbed, enormous ego even though he was dumb, ignored the Constitution repeatedly, tried to pack the SC, prolonged WWII causing terrible death and destruction with his idiotic unconditional surrender terms, gave half of Europe to his buddy in Moscow, administration full of commie Stalinist spies that he refused to remove...

To think him great, proves you know nothing.


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: http://www.fdrlibrary.marist.edu/facts/
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The CWA
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was without question, the worst president.
> 
> Prolonged the Great Depression with naive and harmful economic policies, instigated war with Japan and then lied about it, imprisoned Americans unjustly, ignored precedent by running for 3rd and 4th term on his deathbed, enormous ego even though he was dumb, ignored the Constitution repeatedly, tried to pack the SC, prolonged WWII causing terrible death and destruction with his idiotic unconditional surrender terms, gave half of Europe to his buddy in Moscow, administration full of commie Stalinist spies that he refused to remove...
> 
> To think him great, proves you know nothing.
Click to expand...


Rightwing revisionist history is funny

Tell us how great Harding was


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: http://www.fdrlibrary.marist.edu/facts/
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The CWA
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was without question, the worst president.
> 
> Prolonged the Great Depression with naive and harmful economic policies, instigated war with Japan and then lied about it, imprisoned Americans unjustly, ignored precedent by running for 3rd and 4th term on his deathbed, enormous ego even though he was dumb, ignored the Constitution repeatedly, tried to pack the SC, prolonged WWII causing terrible death and destruction with his idiotic unconditional surrender terms, gave half of Europe to his buddy in Moscow, administration full of commie Stalinist spies that he refused to remove...
> 
> To think him great, proves you know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwing revisionist history is funny
> 
> Tell us how great Harding was
Click to expand...

Typical.

Some see the truth and some don't.  The oligarch loves dummies.


----------



## regent

I have it on good authority that FDR didn't eat his veggies.

The Republicans certainly have their work cut out for them trying to make one of America's greatest presidents into a failure. Few liberals try to make Lincoln a failure, but it seems some conservatives would put FDR and Lincoln in the same fail position.
FDR was number one in the  hearts of the people of his period; they elected him four times in a row, and that, thanks to Republicans, will be a record for some time.


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> I have it on good authority that FDR didn't eat his veggies.
> 
> The Republicans certainly have their work cut out for them trying to make one of America's greatest presidents into a failure. Few liberals try to make Lincoln a failure, but it seems some conservatives would put FDR and Lincoln in the same fail position.
> FDR was number one in the  hearts of the people of his period; they elected him four times in a row, and that, thanks to Republicans, will be a record for some time.


I am not a con, but I know Stalin's Stooge and Dishonest Abe were our worst presidents.  How could you not know this?


----------



## regent

Why do America's most noted historians rate both FDR and Lincoln so highly? Why do you rate both so poorly?


----------



## Political Junky

Wealthy republicans of his day called FDR "traitor to his class". They thought much like the Right thinks today. Let the little people survive on their own.


----------



## jasonnfree

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on good authority that FDR didn't eat his veggies.
> 
> The Republicans certainly have their work cut out for them trying to make one of America's greatest presidents into a failure. Few liberals try to make Lincoln a failure, but it seems some conservatives would put FDR and Lincoln in the same fail position.
> FDR was number one in the  hearts of the people of his period; they elected him four times in a row, and that, thanks to Republicans, will be a record for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a con, but I know Stalin's Stooge and Dishonest Abe were our worst presidents.  How could you not know this?
Click to expand...


Care to elaborate on these accusations?


----------



## Picaro

regent said:


> Why do America's most noted historians rate both FDR and Lincoln so highly? Why do you rate both so poorly?



FDR is easy, but the Lincoln Worship is clearly just fashion and delusion, and a result of both the Todd family's censorship and editorial control of his papers for so long, as well as Yankees revising their own racist history and scumbaggery behind hypocritical moral posturing. Lincoln was a white nationalist's wet dream. Like Kennedy and the Camelot Myth, his 'legend' would have been a lot less wonderful if he hadn't been assassinated.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Picaro said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do America's most noted historians rate both FDR and Lincoln so highly? Why do you rate both so poorly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR is easy, but the Lincoln Worship is clearly just fashion and delusion, and a result of both the Todd family's censorship and editorial control of his papers for so long, as well as Yankees revising their own racist history and scumbaggery behind hypocritical moral posturing. Lincoln was a white nationalist's wet dream. Like Kennedy and the Camelot Myth, his 'legend' would have been a lot less wonderful if he hadn't been assassinated.
Click to expand...


Whatever you are smoking, I would like to try it. Even I would like to escape the real world sometimes.


----------



## gipper

jasonnfree said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on good authority that FDR didn't eat his veggies.
> 
> The Republicans certainly have their work cut out for them trying to make one of America's greatest presidents into a failure. Few liberals try to make Lincoln a failure, but it seems some conservatives would put FDR and Lincoln in the same fail position.
> FDR was number one in the  hearts of the people of his period; they elected him four times in a row, and that, thanks to Republicans, will be a record for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a con, but I know Stalin's Stooge and Dishonest Abe were our worst presidents.  How could you not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate on these accusations?
Click to expand...

No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.  

Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.


----------



## regent

gipper said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on good authority that FDR didn't eat his veggies.
> 
> The Republicans certainly have their work cut out for them trying to make one of America's greatest presidents into a failure. Few liberals try to make Lincoln a failure, but it seems some conservatives would put FDR and Lincoln in the same fail position.
> FDR was number one in the  hearts of the people of his period; they elected him four times in a row, and that, thanks to Republicans, will be a record for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a con, but I know Stalin's Stooge and Dishonest Abe were our worst presidents.  How could you not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate on these accusations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
Click to expand...

It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through. 
Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on good authority that FDR didn't eat his veggies.
> 
> The Republicans certainly have their work cut out for them trying to make one of America's greatest presidents into a failure. Few liberals try to make Lincoln a failure, but it seems some conservatives would put FDR and Lincoln in the same fail position.
> FDR was number one in the  hearts of the people of his period; they elected him four times in a row, and that, thanks to Republicans, will be a record for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a con, but I know Stalin's Stooge and Dishonest Abe were our worst presidents.  How could you not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate on these accusations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
Click to expand...

When will you ever learn that historians working for the state, hence they are statists, will never tell the truth about the state?  Nothing is more evident than the fraudulent history told by them about Stalin's Stooge.


----------



## regent

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on good authority that FDR didn't eat his veggies.
> 
> The Republicans certainly have their work cut out for them trying to make one of America's greatest presidents into a failure. Few liberals try to make Lincoln a failure, but it seems some conservatives would put FDR and Lincoln in the same fail position.
> FDR was number one in the  hearts of the people of his period; they elected him four times in a row, and that, thanks to Republicans, will be a record for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a con, but I know Stalin's Stooge and Dishonest Abe were our worst presidents.  How could you not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate on these accusations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When will you ever learn that historians working for the state, hence they are statists, will never tell the truth about the state?  Nothing is more evident than the fraudulent history told by them about Stalin's Stooge.
Click to expand...

But the people that voted for FDR may not have been statists, but they did vote for him four times in a row.  What of the conservative historians, how do they rate FDR? How do the popular opinion polls taken today, even by the Wall Street Journal, rate FDR?
The "historians are commies" thing didn't work why should historians are statists work?


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a con, but I know Stalin's Stooge and Dishonest Abe were our worst presidents.  How could you not know this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate on these accusations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When will you ever learn that historians working for the state, hence they are statists, will never tell the truth about the state?  Nothing is more evident than the fraudulent history told by them about Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the people that voted for FDR may not have been statists, but they did vote for him four times in a row.  What of the conservative historians, how do they rate FDR? How do the popular opinion polls taken today, even by the Wall Street Journal, rate FDR?
> The "historians are commies" thing didn't work why should historians are statists work?
Click to expand...

You must be able to think for yourself, to understand history.


----------



## regent

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate on these accusations?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When will you ever learn that historians working for the state, hence they are statists, will never tell the truth about the state?  Nothing is more evident than the fraudulent history told by them about Stalin's Stooge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the people that voted for FDR may not have been statists, but they did vote for him four times in a row.  What of the conservative historians, how do they rate FDR? How do the popular opinion polls taken today, even by the Wall Street Journal, rate FDR?
> The "historians are commies" thing didn't work why should historians are statists work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be able to think for yourself, to understand history.
Click to expand...

Science too, and maybe medicine and even punctuation.


----------



## Vandalshandle

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on good authority that FDR didn't eat his veggies.
> 
> The Republicans certainly have their work cut out for them trying to make one of America's greatest presidents into a failure. Few liberals try to make Lincoln a failure, but it seems some conservatives would put FDR and Lincoln in the same fail position.
> FDR was number one in the  hearts of the people of his period; they elected him four times in a row, and that, thanks to Republicans, will be a record for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a con, but I know Stalin's Stooge and Dishonest Abe were our worst presidents.  How could you not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate on these accusations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When will you ever learn that historians working for the state, hence they are statists, will never tell the truth about the state?  Nothing is more evident than the fraudulent history told by them about Stalin's Stooge.
Click to expand...


ITS A CONSPIRACY!!!!!!


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on good authority that FDR didn't eat his veggies.
> 
> The Republicans certainly have their work cut out for them trying to make one of America's greatest presidents into a failure. Few liberals try to make Lincoln a failure, but it seems some conservatives would put FDR and Lincoln in the same fail position.
> FDR was number one in the  hearts of the people of his period; they elected him four times in a row, and that, thanks to Republicans, will be a record for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a con, but I know Stalin's Stooge and Dishonest Abe were our worst presidents.  How could you not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate on these accusations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
Click to expand...



Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on good authority that FDR didn't eat his veggies.
> 
> The Republicans certainly have their work cut out for them trying to make one of America's greatest presidents into a failure. Few liberals try to make Lincoln a failure, but it seems some conservatives would put FDR and Lincoln in the same fail position.
> FDR was number one in the  hearts of the people of his period; they elected him four times in a row, and that, thanks to Republicans, will be a record for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a con, but I know Stalin's Stooge and Dishonest Abe were our worst presidents.  How could you not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate on these accusations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....
Click to expand...

And who decides a logical fallacy?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a con, but I know Stalin's Stooge and Dishonest Abe were our worst presidents.  How could you not know this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate on these accusations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who decides a logical fallacy?
Click to expand...





Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## regent

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> 
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who decides a logical fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> 
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who decides a logical fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate on these accusations?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who decides a logical fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
Click to expand...

If you had a point, what was it?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a con, but I know Stalin's Stooge and Dishonest Abe were our worst presidents.  How could you not know this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate on these accusations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who decides a logical fallacy?
Click to expand...




Classical Logic (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)

Let me know when you need help understanding this.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate on these accusations?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who decides a logical fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classical Logic (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)
> 
> Let me know when you need help understanding this.
Click to expand...


----------



## regent

since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.[/QUOTE]
So you are using And now for the biggie, 

Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....[/QUOTE]
And who decides a logical fallacy?[/QUOTE]



Classical Logic (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)

Let me know when you need help understanding this.[/QUOTE]


regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> 
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who decides a logical fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classical Logic (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)
> 
> Let me know when you need help understanding this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like having competent experts like an encyclopedia to use as an authority to  back up an argument, sort of like the noted historians that rate the presidents. So did the encyclopedia mention how the historians rated FDR?
Click to expand...


----------



## gipper

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate on these accusations?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who decides a logical fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classical Logic (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)
> 
> Let me know when you need help understanding this.
Click to expand...

Some people can't think for themselves, so they let others do it for them.

His argument is classic appeal to authority.


----------



## regent

gipper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> 
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who decides a logical fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classical Logic (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)
> 
> Let me know when you need help understanding this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't think for themselves, so they let others do it for them.
> 
> His argument is classic appeal to authority.
Click to expand...

So to prove "appeal to authority" is wrong, an appeal to authority, the encyclopedia, is used for proof.


----------



## RedTeamTex

regent said:


> So to prove "appeal to authority" is wrong, an appeal to authority, the encyclopedia, is used for proof.


That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.


----------



## regent

RedTeamTex said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to prove "appeal to authority" is wrong, an appeal to authority, the encyclopedia, is used for proof.
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
Click to expand...

OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to prove "appeal to authority" is wrong, an appeal to authority, the encyclopedia, is used for proof.
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
Click to expand...

Dispute these FACTS:

1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.

Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?  

Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.


----------



## regent

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to prove "appeal to authority" is wrong, an appeal to authority, the encyclopedia, is used for proof.
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
Click to expand...

After careful reading of your charges I find the historians agree with me, America's greatest president. I wonder if the historians know of those charges, so as I have asked others, please get that information to the historians as quick as possible, rating  season is coming up, and last time FDR was rated number one.  To help your case I would suggest you ask Congress to investigate the Pearl Harbor attack first. Wonder why they never investigated?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to prove "appeal to authority" is wrong, an appeal to authority, the encyclopedia, is used for proof.
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After careful reading of your charges I find the historians agree with me, America's greatest president. I wonder if the historians know of those charges, so as I have asked others, please get that information to the historians as quick as possible, rating  season is coming up, and last time FDR was rated number one.  To help your case I would suggest you ask Congress to investigate the Pearl Harbor attack first. Wonder why they never investigated?
Click to expand...





Same logical fallacy over and over and over and over...


Since this is not working for you, why not try thinking for yourself? Might be a nice change of pace.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to prove "appeal to authority" is wrong, an appeal to authority, the encyclopedia, is used for proof.
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After careful reading of your charges I find the historians agree with me, America's greatest president. I wonder if the historians know of those charges, so as I have asked others, please get that information to the historians as quick as possible, rating  season is coming up, and last time FDR was rated number one.  To help your case I would suggest you ask Congress to investigate the Pearl Harbor attack first. Wonder why they never investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same logical fallacy over and over and over and over...
> 
> 
> Since this is not working for you, why not try thinking for yourself? Might be a nice change of pace.
Click to expand...

I just have this feeling that 238 of America's most noted historians might know more history than even I do. In addition, the most noted historians since 1948 which by this time must number in the thousands continue to agree with me. Of course, I have a choice, believe those thousands of America's best historians or some posters on the message boards that claim they think for themselves which seems to mean they create their own historical facts that oddly seem like opinion.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After careful reading of your charges I find the historians agree with me, America's greatest president. I wonder if the historians know of those charges, so as I have asked others, please get that information to the historians as quick as possible, rating  season is coming up, and last time FDR was rated number one.  To help your case I would suggest you ask Congress to investigate the Pearl Harbor attack first. Wonder why they never investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same logical fallacy over and over and over and over...
> 
> 
> Since this is not working for you, why not try thinking for yourself? Might be a nice change of pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just have this feeling.....
Click to expand...



Save your feelings. Try thinking for a change.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> 
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After careful reading of your charges I find the historians agree with me, America's greatest president. I wonder if the historians know of those charges, so as I have asked others, please get that information to the historians as quick as possible, rating  season is coming up, and last time FDR was rated number one.  To help your case I would suggest you ask Congress to investigate the Pearl Harbor attack first. Wonder why they never investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same logical fallacy over and over and over and over...
> 
> 
> Since this is not working for you, why not try thinking for yourself? Might be a nice change of pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just have this feeling.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Save your feelings. Try thinking for a change.
Click to expand...

If you


Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> 
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After careful reading of your charges I find the historians agree with me, America's greatest president. I wonder if the historians know of those charges, so as I have asked others, please get that information to the historians as quick as possible, rating  season is coming up, and last time FDR was rated number one.  To help your case I would suggest you ask Congress to investigate the Pearl Harbor attack first. Wonder why they never investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same logical fallacy over and over and over and over...
> 
> 
> Since this is not working for you, why not try thinking for yourself? Might be a nice change of pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just have this feeling.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Save your feelings. Try thinking for a change.
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> 
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After careful reading of your charges I find the historians agree with me, America's greatest president. I wonder if the historians know of those charges, so as I have asked others, please get that information to the historians as quick as possible, rating  season is coming up, and last time FDR was rated number one.  To help your case I would suggest you ask Congress to investigate the Pearl Harbor attack first. Wonder why they never investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same logical fallacy over and over and over and over...
> 
> 
> Since this is not working for you, why not try thinking for yourself? Might be a nice change of pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just have this feeling.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Save your feelings. Try thinking for a change.
Click to expand...

Stop pouting. You got burned, accept it.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> You got burned,....





...because you can't think and keep repeating a logical fallacy again and again?


???????????????


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to prove "appeal to authority" is wrong, an appeal to authority, the encyclopedia, is used for proof.
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After careful reading of your charges I find the historians agree with me, America's greatest president. I wonder if the historians know of those charges, so as I have asked others, please get that information to the historians as quick as possible, rating  season is coming up, and last time FDR was rated number one.  To help your case I would suggest you ask Congress to investigate the Pearl Harbor attack first. Wonder why they never investigated?
Click to expand...

They did investigate, but as is typical of statists, they ignored the damning facts just like you do.

I bet you think Oswald killed Kennedy....cause the state told you so.


----------



## regent

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to prove "appeal to authority" is wrong, an appeal to authority, the encyclopedia, is used for proof.
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
Click to expand...

Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to prove "appeal to authority" is wrong, an appeal to authority, the encyclopedia, is used for proof.
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
Click to expand...

The facts are posted above.  Can you make conclusions from them or continue to appeal to authority for your opinion?


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to prove "appeal to authority" is wrong, an appeal to authority, the encyclopedia, is used for proof.
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts are posted above.  Can you make conclusions from them or continue to appeal to authority for your opinion?
Click to expand...

Those are not facts. They are distortions and opinions based on speculation and/or conspiracy theories. You are taking an ounce of truth and adding 15 ounces of agenda driven drivel to create a pound of bullshit.


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts are posted above.  Can you make conclusions from them or continue to appeal to authority for your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are not facts. They are distortions and opinions based on speculation and/or conspiracy theories. You are taking an ounce of truth and adding 15 ounces of agenda driven drivel to create a pound of bullshit.
Click to expand...

most absurd...and you have proven you know nothing about FDR.

You think he did not try to pack the SC....did not imprison Japanese Americans...did not instigate war with Japan....did not know of the attack beforehand...did not have commie spies in his administration....did not impose ridiculous economic policies that harmed the economy...

You are utterly uninformed.


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> 
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts are posted above.  Can you make conclusions from them or continue to appeal to authority for your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are not facts. They are distortions and opinions based on speculation and/or conspiracy theories. You are taking an ounce of truth and adding 15 ounces of agenda driven drivel to create a pound of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most absurd...and you have proven you know nothing about FDR.
> 
> You think he did not try to pack the SC....did not imprison Japanese Americans...did not instigate war with Japan....did not know of the attack beforehand...did not have commie spies in his administration....did not impose ridiculous economic policies that harmed the economy...
> 
> You are utterly uninformed.
Click to expand...

Those are what I said they were. They are distortions presented in a biased  fashion to portray your agenda. I conceded there was some basis of truth to your list of distortions, but you are unable to give academic and intellectual or even rational explanations of you charges. It has been tried over and over on this site and it always ends up the same. Your list is opinion based and/or agenda driven and/or unproved speculative theories and/or distortions.

Did FDR try to pack the SC. Depends on how you look at it and how deep you look. He used packing the court and the threat of promoting an amendment to force the justices into retirement at age 70. Those threats led to the SCOTUS falling in line behind his policies and ruling in his favor more often instead of constantly challenging his executive authority and encroaching on executive authority to set policy.

He did imprison Japanese during the war. But he did it with the full advice and support of the west coast military commanders and support from the American people. It was a mistake, but it was a mistake shared by the whole nation. He gets the blame because he signed the EO and was the guy in charge. A blemish on his record.

Did he instigate the war with Japan? No, Japan had invaded China and was expanding to encompass and conquer vast territories. The western nations, including the US wanted clean hands and no part in the war that was creating atrocities and setting the Pacific region on fire. They refused to sell oil to Japan. The US refused to sell oil to a country that was invading other countries. FDR happened to think the US had the right to sell or not sell product to whatever country they decided to sell or not sell to. Kind of similar to telling Germany the US could ship products to any country in Europe that we wanted to. FDR refused to allow the US to be extorted or threatened. Standing up your countries sovereign rights is not instigating a war. It is standing up for your countries sovereign rights.

Commie spies? Ya, it happens. Especially during WWII. We find spies during all administrations. It was WWII. FDR led the nation to victory and you are worried about some spies. He won the war and got unconditional surrenders from everyone he defeated. Well, Japan got to keep it's Emperor God, but that kind of falls on Truman and maybe MacArthur. 
.
Imposing ridiculous economic policies that harmed the economy? Pure bullshit. We are still traveling on the bridges and though the tunnels and going to the post offices and schools FDR built to relieve unemployment and give people jobs during what was a global depression. FDR took a four year long depression begun during the previous administration in 1929 and stabilized the downfall while he began a process of building an economy that rescued Americans and  was more than just welfare and handouts. He had people in need of relief and assistance work to build infrastructure that we are still using over 80 years later. Using it to this very day. He did it by handing out long term loans to the individual states, all of which were paid back in full. No other President has that kind of legacy.

What else you got?


----------



## jasonnfree

gipper said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on good authority that FDR didn't eat his veggies.
> 
> The Republicans certainly have their work cut out for them trying to make one of America's greatest presidents into a failure. Few liberals try to make Lincoln a failure, but it seems some conservatives would put FDR and Lincoln in the same fail position.
> FDR was number one in the  hearts of the people of his period; they elected him four times in a row, and that, thanks to Republicans, will be a record for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a con, but I know Stalin's Stooge and Dishonest Abe were our worst presidents.  How could you not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate on these accusations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
Click to expand...


Best prez, worst prez, pretty subjective and mostly opinions.  Now to be more specific.....  Reagan administrations Iran Contra - breaking the law.  Reagan administrations many felonies, the most of any administration.   Dick Nixon and Watergate..   Real crimes.    You have nothing, just name calling like a typical loon.


----------



## jasonnfree

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> 
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts are posted above.  Can you make conclusions from them or continue to appeal to authority for your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are not facts. They are distortions and opinions based on speculation and/or conspiracy theories. You are taking an ounce of truth and adding 15 ounces of agenda driven drivel to create a pound of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most absurd...and you have proven you know nothing about FDR.
> 
> You think he did not try to pack the SC....did not imprison Japanese Americans...did not instigate war with Japan....did not know of the attack beforehand...did not have commie spies in his administration....did not impose ridiculous economic policies that harmed the economy...
> 
> You are utterly uninformed.
Click to expand...


You're pretty well uninformed yourself to say that FDR's policies harmed the economy.


----------



## Camp

jasonnfree said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> 
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts are posted above.  Can you make conclusions from them or continue to appeal to authority for your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are not facts. They are distortions and opinions based on speculation and/or conspiracy theories. You are taking an ounce of truth and adding 15 ounces of agenda driven drivel to create a pound of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most absurd...and you have proven you know nothing about FDR.
> 
> You think he did not try to pack the SC....did not imprison Japanese Americans...did not instigate war with Japan....did not know of the attack beforehand...did not have commie spies in his administration....did not impose ridiculous economic policies that harmed the economy...
> 
> You are utterly uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're pretty well uninformed yourself to say that FDR's policies harmed the economy.
Click to expand...

Gipper and those who say things like him never explain what they mean. They just quote some random numbers such as the Lebergott unemployment figures. When you mention Darby's method of calculating the unemployment figure they shut down. Don't know what they would do if you brought up the competing Kendrick method. Hell, Kendrick's numbers have the unemployment figures ending the depression almost before before WWII.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunni Man said:


> FDR was a commie loving jew controlled tyrant who was married to a lezbo.
> 
> Basically the perfect liberal.     .......


indeed.He was pals with mass murderer staling yet nutcases in america worship him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: http://www.fdrlibrary.marist.edu/facts/
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The CWA
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was without question, the worst president.
> 
> Prolonged the Great Depression with naive and harmful economic policies, instigated war with Japan and then lied about it, imprisoned Americans unjustly, ignored precedent by running for 3rd and 4th term on his deathbed, enormous ego even though he was dumb, ignored the Constitution repeatedly, tried to pack the SC, prolonged WWII causing terrible death and destruction with his idiotic unconditional surrender terms, gave half of Europe to his buddy in Moscow, administration full of commie Stalinist spies that he refused to remove...
> 
> To think him great, proves you know nothing.
Click to expand...



Indeed,the  nutcases at USMB  who think  FDR was such a great president,the same man who was a mass murderer of the americans at pearly harbour purposely allowing the japs to bomb them knowing they would  are as nutty as trolls here at USMB who worship Reagan and say he was a great president.

both of them committed treason and were mass murderers of innocent civilians who both betrayed americans.


----------



## regent

The bottom line is what can Republicans do with a president that has been rated by historians, since 1948, as one of the three best American presidents? Well first, Republicans can call the thousand or so, most noted historians that so rated FDR, as commie-pinkos. That takes care of the historians. 
Then they can list their usual charges that Republicans have used since FDR was president, as if no one have ever heard of these charges before. Most of these charges were around when the American people elected FDR four times in a row. And even that four times has become a charge. Americans should not be allowed to vote for the president they want.
Social Security was also, at one time, one of those Republican charges, Have Republicans now dropped Social Security as a charge against FDR?


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> The bottom line is what can Republicans do with a president that has been rated by historians, since 1948, as one of the three best American presidents? Well first, Republicans can call the thousand or so, most noted historians that so rated FDR, as commie-pinkos. That takes care of the historians.
> Then they can list their usual charges that Republicans have used since FDR was president, as if no one have ever heard of these charges before. Most of these charges were around when the American people elected FDR four times in a row. And even that four times has become a charge. Americans should not be allowed to vote for the president they want.
> Social Security was also, at one time, one of those Republican charges, Have Republicans now dropped Social Security as a charge against FDR?


Only those incapable of thinking, continually use appeal to authority to make their point.


----------



## regent

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is what can Republicans do with a president that has been rated by historians, since 1948, as one of the three best American presidents? Well first, Republicans can call the thousand or so, most noted historians that so rated FDR, as commie-pinkos. That takes care of the historians.
> Then they can list their usual charges that Republicans have used since FDR was president, as if no one have ever heard of these charges before. Most of these charges were around when the American people elected FDR four times in a row. And even that four times has become a charge. Americans should not be allowed to vote for the president they want.
> Social Security was also, at one time, one of those Republican charges, Have Republicans now dropped Social Security as a charge against FDR?
> 
> 
> 
> Only those incapable of thinking, continually use appeal to authority to make their point.
Click to expand...

I figure the most noted American historians know more of our history than many  posters on these message boards. True, some posters rely on the history they  create by thinking about history. It's called think for yourself history.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Did FDR try to pack the SC. Depends on how you look at it and how deep you look. He used packing the court and the threat of promoting an amendment to force the justices into retirement at age 70. Those threats led to the SCOTUS falling in line behind his policies and ruling in his favor more often instead of constantly challenging his executive authority and encroaching on executive authority to set policy.....





The above post is the absolute epitome of shameless apologist for dictatorial abuse of power. Absolutely fucking shameless.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> ... he did it with the full advice and support of the west coast military commanders......




That is a flat-out lie.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Matthew said:


> A lot of it was great!!! FDR was a awesome president.
> 
> Fuck small idiotic backwards government!



Agreed.  Let's return to the days where we can incarcerate thousands of ethnic Japanese Americans in concentration camps and have 25% unemployment for ten years and thousands of homeless migrant camps across the country due to 90% income tax rates.  Man, those were the good ole days.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did FDR try to pack the SC. Depends on how you look at it and how deep you look. He used packing the court and the threat of promoting an amendment to force the justices into retirement at age 70. Those threats led to the SCOTUS falling in line behind his policies and ruling in his favor more often instead of constantly challenging his executive authority and encroaching on executive authority to set policy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above post is the absolute epitome of shameless apologist for dictatorial abuse of power. Absolutely fucking shameless.
Click to expand...

 In any case the Court began to see the light and began to find some decisions differently. That's politics in the USA. Maybe there is a similarity to FDR's approach, and the Court's approach in declaring they were supposed to make decisions on  laws made by Congress. Who gave the Court that power? If one reads our history they will find all sorts of rivalry between the three branches of government and charges of dictatorial abuse. 
In any case FDR may have won the Court battle. Welcome to politics in America.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did FDR try to pack the SC. Depends on how you look at it and how deep you look. He used packing the court and the threat of promoting an amendment to force the justices into retirement at age 70. Those threats led to the SCOTUS falling in line behind his policies and ruling in his favor more often instead of constantly challenging his executive authority and encroaching on executive authority to set policy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above post is the absolute epitome of shameless apologist for dictatorial abuse of power. Absolutely fucking shameless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In any case the Court began to see the light and began to find some decisions differently. ......
Click to expand...



Said, more or less, every dictator in history in one way or another.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to prove "appeal to authority" is wrong, an appeal to authority, the encyclopedia, is used for proof.
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
Click to expand...


What was average unemployment rate over FDR first 2 terms?


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... he did it with the full advice and support of the west coast military commanders......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a flat-out lie.
Click to expand...

No it isn't. They may have been racist, particularly Lt. Gen. John DeWitt, but he was the commander in charge of protecting the west coast region of the US and he recommended internment in the strongest terms to Sec. of the Army Henry Stimson, who in turn recommended internment to the President.

history.army.mil/books/70-7_05.htm


----------



## gipper

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to prove "appeal to authority" is wrong, an appeal to authority, the encyclopedia, is used for proof.
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was average unemployment rate over FDR first 2 terms?
Click to expand...

One would think any American who researches FDR would conclude that an average unemployment rate (when it was much more accurate than the fallacious U3 rate used today) of 18% over his first eight years in office, is a complete failure.

18%!!!  When America was the leading manufacturing nation, could only be accomplished by complete and utter incompetence.  Yet, millions of Americans think FDR was great for the economy...all thanks to statist historians making shit up.


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was average unemployment rate over FDR first 2 terms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One would think any American who researches FDR would conclude that an average unemployment rate (when it was much more accurate than the fallacious U3 rate used today) of 18% over his first eight years in office, is a complete failure.
> 
> 18% over eight years when America was the leading manufacturing nation, could only be accomplished by complete and utter incompetence.  Yet, millions of Americans think FDR was great for the economy...all thanks to statist historians making shit up.
Click to expand...

Where do you get these unemployment figures? I know of no source that backs up your claim. The sources I refer to show an almost 25% or 21% figures, depending on the method used to calculate, in 1933 when FDR took office with a continuing decline until the short recession of '38. By 1940 the number was down to 9.5%.

Here is one of the sources I use for unemployment figures. On the third page into the link there is a chart that shows both methods of calculating unemployment figures. I prefer the Darby method because that method includes people working in the WPA, CCC, etc. as being employed. The Lebergott method counts them as unemployed because the jobs they worked at were government financed and not privately funded. I like this source because it explains in detail how these different methods are used. In any case, the source I am providing shows both methods of calculating side by side for comparison. Can't get fairer than that. What source are you using?

fraser.stlouisfed.org/docs/meltzer/maremp93.pdf


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> 
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was average unemployment rate over FDR first 2 terms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One would think any American who researches FDR would conclude that an average unemployment rate (when it was much more accurate than the fallacious U3 rate used today) of 18% over his first eight years in office, is a complete failure.
> 
> 18% over eight years when America was the leading manufacturing nation, could only be accomplished by complete and utter incompetence.  Yet, millions of Americans think FDR was great for the economy...all thanks to statist historians making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get these unemployment figures? I know of no source that backs up your claim. The sources I refer to show an almost 25% or 21% figures, depending on the method used to calculate, in 1933 when FDR took office with a continuing decline until the short recession of '38. By 1940 the number was down to 9.5%.
> 
> Here is one of the sources I use for unemployment figures. On the third page into the link there is a chart that shows both methods of calculating unemployment figures. I prefer the Darby method because that method includes people working in the WPA, CCC, etc. as being employed. The Lebergott method counts them as unemployed because the jobs they worked at were government financed and not privately funded. I like this source because it explains in detail how these different methods are used. In any case, the source I am providing shows both methods of calculating side by side for comparison. Can't get fairer than that. What source are you using?
> 
> fraser.stlouisfed.org/docs/meltzer/maremp93.pdf
Click to expand...


FDR had to thank Hitler for starting WWII, that was what saved the US economy from 12 years of 20% Unemployment


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> 
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was average unemployment rate over FDR first 2 terms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One would think any American who researches FDR would conclude that an average unemployment rate (when it was much more accurate than the fallacious U3 rate used today) of 18% over his first eight years in office, is a complete failure.
> 
> 18% over eight years when America was the leading manufacturing nation, could only be accomplished by complete and utter incompetence.  Yet, millions of Americans think FDR was great for the economy...all thanks to statist historians making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get these unemployment figures? I know of no source that backs up your claim. The sources I refer to show an almost 25% or 21% figures, depending on the method used to calculate, in 1933 when FDR took office with a continuing decline until the short recession of '38. By 1940 the number was down to 9.5%.
> 
> Here is one of the sources I use for unemployment figures. On the third page into the link there is a chart that shows both methods of calculating unemployment figures. I prefer the Darby method because that method includes people working in the WPA, CCC, etc. as being employed. The Lebergott method counts them as unemployed because the jobs they worked at were government financed and not privately funded. I like this source because it explains in detail how these different methods are used. In any case, the source I am providing shows both methods of calculating side by side for comparison. Can't get fairer than that. What source are you using?
> 
> fraser.stlouisfed.org/docs/meltzer/maremp93.pdf
Click to expand...

Whatever...
_Nor does spending government money revive growth, despite the theories put into practice by the then-dean of all economists, John Maynard Keynes. Any objective analysis of these facts can lead to no other conclusion. U.S. unemployment averaged a rate of 18 percent during Roosevelt’s first eight years in office. In the decade of the 1930s, U.S. industrial production and national income fell by about almost one-third. In 1940, after year eight years of the New Deal, unemployment was still averaged a god-awful 14 percent._
_The Enduring Myth of FDR and the New Deal_


----------



## Camp

CrusaderFrank said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> 
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was average unemployment rate over FDR first 2 terms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One would think any American who researches FDR would conclude that an average unemployment rate (when it was much more accurate than the fallacious U3 rate used today) of 18% over his first eight years in office, is a complete failure.
> 
> 18% over eight years when America was the leading manufacturing nation, could only be accomplished by complete and utter incompetence.  Yet, millions of Americans think FDR was great for the economy...all thanks to statist historians making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get these unemployment figures? I know of no source that backs up your claim. The sources I refer to show an almost 25% or 21% figures, depending on the method used to calculate, in 1933 when FDR took office with a continuing decline until the short recession of '38. By 1940 the number was down to 9.5%.
> 
> Here is one of the sources I use for unemployment figures. On the third page into the link there is a chart that shows both methods of calculating unemployment figures. I prefer the Darby method because that method includes people working in the WPA, CCC, etc. as being employed. The Lebergott method counts them as unemployed because the jobs they worked at were government financed and not privately funded. I like this source because it explains in detail how these different methods are used. In any case, the source I am providing shows both methods of calculating side by side for comparison. Can't get fairer than that. What source are you using?
> 
> fraser.stlouisfed.org/docs/meltzer/maremp93.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had to thank Hitler for starting WWII, that was what saved the US economy from 12 years of 20% Unemployment
Click to expand...

Frank, I am posting impeccable sources that are not only accurate, but objective. They are academic in nature. The link I posted directly preceding your post gives unemployment figures for every year of the FDR administration. The sources I provide dispute your claim. I give links and you give nonsense talking point propaganda that you have no way of substantiating. I provide proof that by 1940 FDR had brought the unemployment figure down to 9.5% and you make a fraudulent claim it was at 20%. You are not a serious debater sir, not unless you can show some kind of evidence to back up your nonsense.


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> 
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was average unemployment rate over FDR first 2 terms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One would think any American who researches FDR would conclude that an average unemployment rate (when it was much more accurate than the fallacious U3 rate used today) of 18% over his first eight years in office, is a complete failure.
> 
> 18% over eight years when America was the leading manufacturing nation, could only be accomplished by complete and utter incompetence.  Yet, millions of Americans think FDR was great for the economy...all thanks to statist historians making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get these unemployment figures? I know of no source that backs up your claim. The sources I refer to show an almost 25% or 21% figures, depending on the method used to calculate, in 1933 when FDR took office with a continuing decline until the short recession of '38. By 1940 the number was down to 9.5%.
> 
> Here is one of the sources I use for unemployment figures. On the third page into the link there is a chart that shows both methods of calculating unemployment figures. I prefer the Darby method because that method includes people working in the WPA, CCC, etc. as being employed. The Lebergott method counts them as unemployed because the jobs they worked at were government financed and not privately funded. I like this source because it explains in detail how these different methods are used. In any case, the source I am providing shows both methods of calculating side by side for comparison. Can't get fairer than that. What source are you using?
> 
> fraser.stlouisfed.org/docs/meltzer/maremp93.pdf
Click to expand...

Where are you getting 9.5% in 1940?


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> 
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was average unemployment rate over FDR first 2 terms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One would think any American who researches FDR would conclude that an average unemployment rate (when it was much more accurate than the fallacious U3 rate used today) of 18% over his first eight years in office, is a complete failure.
> 
> 18% over eight years when America was the leading manufacturing nation, could only be accomplished by complete and utter incompetence.  Yet, millions of Americans think FDR was great for the economy...all thanks to statist historians making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get these unemployment figures? I know of no source that backs up your claim. The sources I refer to show an almost 25% or 21% figures, depending on the method used to calculate, in 1933 when FDR took office with a continuing decline until the short recession of '38. By 1940 the number was down to 9.5%.
> 
> Here is one of the sources I use for unemployment figures. On the third page into the link there is a chart that shows both methods of calculating unemployment figures. I prefer the Darby method because that method includes people working in the WPA, CCC, etc. as being employed. The Lebergott method counts them as unemployed because the jobs they worked at were government financed and not privately funded. I like this source because it explains in detail how these different methods are used. In any case, the source I am providing shows both methods of calculating side by side for comparison. Can't get fairer than that. What source are you using?
> 
> fraser.stlouisfed.org/docs/meltzer/maremp93.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever...
> _Nor does spending government money revive growth, despite the theories put into practice by the then-dean of all economists, John Maynard Keynes. Any objective analysis of these facts can lead to no other conclusion. U.S. unemployment averaged a rate of 18 percent during Roosevelt’s first eight years in office. In the decade of the 1930s, U.S. industrial production and national income fell by about almost one-third. In 1940, after year eight years of the New Deal, unemployment was still averaged a god-awful 14 percent.
> The Enduring Myth of FDR and the New Deal_
Click to expand...

Keynes is using a method of calculating that calculated the workers on government projects as unemployed even though they collected pay checks and had jobs. His purpose for calculating was to ascertain the number of person who were unable to find employment in private industry and thus, absent from the private industry work force. It was designed to answer the question of "what if the government project jobs were not available". Those figures have always been misused to indicate the overall unemployment numbers. The problem is that those people in government project jobs were in fact working and employed. 
I provided a great link that explains all of this. If you want to ignore it and stay ignorant there is nothing I can do other than provide the data for those who might want to understand the controversy.


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> 
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was average unemployment rate over FDR first 2 terms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One would think any American who researches FDR would conclude that an average unemployment rate (when it was much more accurate than the fallacious U3 rate used today) of 18% over his first eight years in office, is a complete failure.
> 
> 18% over eight years when America was the leading manufacturing nation, could only be accomplished by complete and utter incompetence.  Yet, millions of Americans think FDR was great for the economy...all thanks to statist historians making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get these unemployment figures? I know of no source that backs up your claim. The sources I refer to show an almost 25% or 21% figures, depending on the method used to calculate, in 1933 when FDR took office with a continuing decline until the short recession of '38. By 1940 the number was down to 9.5%.
> 
> Here is one of the sources I use for unemployment figures. On the third page into the link there is a chart that shows both methods of calculating unemployment figures. I prefer the Darby method because that method includes people working in the WPA, CCC, etc. as being employed. The Lebergott method counts them as unemployed because the jobs they worked at were government financed and not privately funded. I like this source because it explains in detail how these different methods are used. In any case, the source I am providing shows both methods of calculating side by side for comparison. Can't get fairer than that. What source are you using?
> 
> fraser.stlouisfed.org/docs/meltzer/maremp93.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you getting 9.5% in 1940?
Click to expand...

Go to the fraser.stlouisfed.org site I posted. It is a page by page copy of a chapter in a book. Scroll down three pages, I think the page number is 43. There is a chart there that list year by year figures for the two most popular methods of calculating unemployment during that era. The differences are explained in the first two pages of the chapter.

Here you go. I will make it easy.

fraser.stlouisfed.org/docs/meltzer/maremp93.pdf


----------



## gipper

Unemployment in 1940 was still over 14%.  By 1941, it lowered to under 10% thanks to FDR putting the nation on a war footing, while proclaiming over and over again in the 1940 election campaign that no American boys would fight overseas...just another one of his many lies.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was average unemployment rate over FDR first 2 terms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One would think any American who researches FDR would conclude that an average unemployment rate (when it was much more accurate than the fallacious U3 rate used today) of 18% over his first eight years in office, is a complete failure.
> 
> 18% over eight years when America was the leading manufacturing nation, could only be accomplished by complete and utter incompetence.  Yet, millions of Americans think FDR was great for the economy...all thanks to statist historians making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get these unemployment figures? I know of no source that backs up your claim. The sources I refer to show an almost 25% or 21% figures, depending on the method used to calculate, in 1933 when FDR took office with a continuing decline until the short recession of '38. By 1940 the number was down to 9.5%.
> 
> Here is one of the sources I use for unemployment figures. On the third page into the link there is a chart that shows both methods of calculating unemployment figures. I prefer the Darby method because that method includes people working in the WPA, CCC, etc. as being employed. The Lebergott method counts them as unemployed because the jobs they worked at were government financed and not privately funded. I like this source because it explains in detail how these different methods are used. In any case, the source I am providing shows both methods of calculating side by side for comparison. Can't get fairer than that. What source are you using?
> 
> fraser.stlouisfed.org/docs/meltzer/maremp93.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had to thank Hitler for starting WWII, that was what saved the US economy from 12 years of 20% Unemployment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frank, I am posting impeccable sources that are not only accurate, but objective. They are academic in nature. The link I posted directly preceding your post gives unemployment figures for every year of the FDR administration. The sources I provide dispute your claim. I give links and you give nonsense talking point propaganda that you have no way of substantiating. I provide proof that by 1940 FDR had brought the unemployment figure down to 9.5% and you make a fraudulent claim it was at 20%. You are not a serious debater sir, not unless you can show some kind of evidence to back up your nonsense.
Click to expand...


I said the averaged 20% over his first 2 terms. He had to thank Hitler for starting WWII to finally lower it in 1940


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was average unemployment rate over FDR first 2 terms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One would think any American who researches FDR would conclude that an average unemployment rate (when it was much more accurate than the fallacious U3 rate used today) of 18% over his first eight years in office, is a complete failure.
> 
> 18% over eight years when America was the leading manufacturing nation, could only be accomplished by complete and utter incompetence.  Yet, millions of Americans think FDR was great for the economy...all thanks to statist historians making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get these unemployment figures? I know of no source that backs up your claim. The sources I refer to show an almost 25% or 21% figures, depending on the method used to calculate, in 1933 when FDR took office with a continuing decline until the short recession of '38. By 1940 the number was down to 9.5%.
> 
> Here is one of the sources I use for unemployment figures. On the third page into the link there is a chart that shows both methods of calculating unemployment figures. I prefer the Darby method because that method includes people working in the WPA, CCC, etc. as being employed. The Lebergott method counts them as unemployed because the jobs they worked at were government financed and not privately funded. I like this source because it explains in detail how these different methods are used. In any case, the source I am providing shows both methods of calculating side by side for comparison. Can't get fairer than that. What source are you using?
> 
> fraser.stlouisfed.org/docs/meltzer/maremp93.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had to thank Hitler for starting WWII, that was what saved the US economy from 12 years of 20% Unemployment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frank, I am posting impeccable sources that are not only accurate, but objective. They are academic in nature. The link I posted directly preceding your post gives unemployment figures for every year of the FDR administration. The sources I provide dispute your claim. I give links and you give nonsense talking point propaganda that you have no way of substantiating. I provide proof that by 1940 FDR had brought the unemployment figure down to 9.5% and you make a fraudulent claim it was at 20%. You are not a serious debater sir, not unless you can show some kind of evidence to back up your nonsense.
Click to expand...


FDR didn't do dick to lower the unemployment, thank your other Fascist Hitler for that

FDR did NOTHING to lower unemployment


----------



## Camp

CrusaderFrank said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was average unemployment rate over FDR first 2 terms?
> 
> 
> 
> One would think any American who researches FDR would conclude that an average unemployment rate (when it was much more accurate than the fallacious U3 rate used today) of 18% over his first eight years in office, is a complete failure.
> 
> 18% over eight years when America was the leading manufacturing nation, could only be accomplished by complete and utter incompetence.  Yet, millions of Americans think FDR was great for the economy...all thanks to statist historians making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get these unemployment figures? I know of no source that backs up your claim. The sources I refer to show an almost 25% or 21% figures, depending on the method used to calculate, in 1933 when FDR took office with a continuing decline until the short recession of '38. By 1940 the number was down to 9.5%.
> 
> Here is one of the sources I use for unemployment figures. On the third page into the link there is a chart that shows both methods of calculating unemployment figures. I prefer the Darby method because that method includes people working in the WPA, CCC, etc. as being employed. The Lebergott method counts them as unemployed because the jobs they worked at were government financed and not privately funded. I like this source because it explains in detail how these different methods are used. In any case, the source I am providing shows both methods of calculating side by side for comparison. Can't get fairer than that. What source are you using?
> 
> fraser.stlouisfed.org/docs/meltzer/maremp93.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had to thank Hitler for starting WWII, that was what saved the US economy from 12 years of 20% Unemployment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frank, I am posting impeccable sources that are not only accurate, but objective. They are academic in nature. The link I posted directly preceding your post gives unemployment figures for every year of the FDR administration. The sources I provide dispute your claim. I give links and you give nonsense talking point propaganda that you have no way of substantiating. I provide proof that by 1940 FDR had brought the unemployment figure down to 9.5% and you make a fraudulent claim it was at 20%. You are not a serious debater sir, not unless you can show some kind of evidence to back up your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the averaged 20% over his first 2 terms. He had to thank Hitler for starting WWII to finally lower it in 1940
Click to expand...

The only way you can claim those numbers is if you count workers that built the infrastructure that is still being used to this very day as unemployed. Even though they had jobs and collected pay checks, you want to count them as unemployed. Very few Americans can get through a day without using and even seeing what was created to lower unemployment back in the 1930's. Even using the figures that show workers as being unemployed because they did not collect checks from private industry show drastic reductions in unemployment, from 24.9% when FDR took office in 1933 to 14.6% in 1940, an over 10% drop in private industry. Figure in the workers in government projects building post offices, bridges, schools, hospitals, etc. and the numbers drop down to 9.5%. FDR brought down the unemployment numbers in private industry by 10% during the period you are claiming he did nothing. 
Anyway you look at it you are just spouting partisan misinformation. Because you have been given impeccable links with data you are purposefully ignoring, your misinformation becomes what amounts to lying if you are not able to contest the information you have been given with your own academic or valid data.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are suggesting we simply use our own brain or  opinions to create history, and after creating our own history we then create the reasons for the actions of the people involved, and then go a step further and label the actions as treason or other. Is this what historians do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was average unemployment rate over FDR first 2 terms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One would think any American who researches FDR would conclude that an average unemployment rate (when it was much more accurate than the fallacious U3 rate used today) of 18% over his first eight years in office, is a complete failure.
> 
> 18% over eight years when America was the leading manufacturing nation, could only be accomplished by complete and utter incompetence.  Yet, millions of Americans think FDR was great for the economy...all thanks to statist historians making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get these unemployment figures? I know of no source that backs up your claim. The sources I refer to show an almost 25% or 21% figures, depending on the method used to calculate, in 1933 when FDR took office with a continuing decline until the short recession of '38. By 1940 the number was down to 9.5%.
> 
> Here is one of the sources I use for unemployment figures. On the third page into the link there is a chart that shows both methods of calculating unemployment figures. I prefer the Darby method because that method includes people working in the WPA, CCC, etc. as being employed. The Lebergott method counts them as unemployed because the jobs they worked at were government financed and not privately funded. I like this source because it explains in detail how these different methods are used. In any case, the source I am providing shows both methods of calculating side by side for comparison. Can't get fairer than that. What source are you using?
> 
> fraser.stlouisfed.org/docs/meltzer/maremp93.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had to thank Hitler for starting WWII, that was what saved the US economy from 12 years of 20% Unemployment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frank, I am posting impeccable sources that are not only accurate, but objective. They are academic in nature. The link I posted directly preceding your post gives unemployment figures for every year of the FDR administration. The sources I provide dispute your claim. I give links and you give nonsense talking point propaganda that you have no way of substantiating. I provide proof that by 1940 FDR had brought the unemployment figure down to 9.5% and you make a fraudulent claim it was at 20%. You are not a serious debater sir, not unless you can show some kind of evidence to back up your nonsense.
Click to expand...


I said average over 8 years was 20%. I didn't say 20% for each of the 8 years


----------



## gipper

CrusaderFrank said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was average unemployment rate over FDR first 2 terms?
> 
> 
> 
> One would think any American who researches FDR would conclude that an average unemployment rate (when it was much more accurate than the fallacious U3 rate used today) of 18% over his first eight years in office, is a complete failure.
> 
> 18% over eight years when America was the leading manufacturing nation, could only be accomplished by complete and utter incompetence.  Yet, millions of Americans think FDR was great for the economy...all thanks to statist historians making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get these unemployment figures? I know of no source that backs up your claim. The sources I refer to show an almost 25% or 21% figures, depending on the method used to calculate, in 1933 when FDR took office with a continuing decline until the short recession of '38. By 1940 the number was down to 9.5%.
> 
> Here is one of the sources I use for unemployment figures. On the third page into the link there is a chart that shows both methods of calculating unemployment figures. I prefer the Darby method because that method includes people working in the WPA, CCC, etc. as being employed. The Lebergott method counts them as unemployed because the jobs they worked at were government financed and not privately funded. I like this source because it explains in detail how these different methods are used. In any case, the source I am providing shows both methods of calculating side by side for comparison. Can't get fairer than that. What source are you using?
> 
> fraser.stlouisfed.org/docs/meltzer/maremp93.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had to thank Hitler for starting WWII, that was what saved the US economy from 12 years of 20% Unemployment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frank, I am posting impeccable sources that are not only accurate, but objective. They are academic in nature. The link I posted directly preceding your post gives unemployment figures for every year of the FDR administration. The sources I provide dispute your claim. I give links and you give nonsense talking point propaganda that you have no way of substantiating. I provide proof that by 1940 FDR had brought the unemployment figure down to 9.5% and you make a fraudulent claim it was at 20%. You are not a serious debater sir, not unless you can show some kind of evidence to back up your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR didn't do dick to lower the unemployment, thank your other Fascist Hitler for that
> 
> FDR did NOTHING to lower unemployment
Click to expand...

Another way to put it, is FDR's policies RESULTED in high unemployment.  Much like Obama has done, FDR's constant interventions into the world's most powerful and efficient economy, caused terrible joblessness.  But again, the truth is not taught...lies are taught.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... he did it with the full advice and support of the west coast military commanders......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a flat-out lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. ....
Click to expand...




Yes, it is. The Department of the Navy told FDR that Japanese Americans were not a threat of espionage, his own Attorney General told him not to do it, and yet that son of a bitch still built concentration camps on US soil. Unforgivable.


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> One would think any American who researches FDR would conclude that an average unemployment rate (when it was much more accurate than the fallacious U3 rate used today) of 18% over his first eight years in office, is a complete failure.
> 
> 18% over eight years when America was the leading manufacturing nation, could only be accomplished by complete and utter incompetence.  Yet, millions of Americans think FDR was great for the economy...all thanks to statist historians making shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get these unemployment figures? I know of no source that backs up your claim. The sources I refer to show an almost 25% or 21% figures, depending on the method used to calculate, in 1933 when FDR took office with a continuing decline until the short recession of '38. By 1940 the number was down to 9.5%.
> 
> Here is one of the sources I use for unemployment figures. On the third page into the link there is a chart that shows both methods of calculating unemployment figures. I prefer the Darby method because that method includes people working in the WPA, CCC, etc. as being employed. The Lebergott method counts them as unemployed because the jobs they worked at were government financed and not privately funded. I like this source because it explains in detail how these different methods are used. In any case, the source I am providing shows both methods of calculating side by side for comparison. Can't get fairer than that. What source are you using?
> 
> fraser.stlouisfed.org/docs/meltzer/maremp93.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR had to thank Hitler for starting WWII, that was what saved the US economy from 12 years of 20% Unemployment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frank, I am posting impeccable sources that are not only accurate, but objective. They are academic in nature. The link I posted directly preceding your post gives unemployment figures for every year of the FDR administration. The sources I provide dispute your claim. I give links and you give nonsense talking point propaganda that you have no way of substantiating. I provide proof that by 1940 FDR had brought the unemployment figure down to 9.5% and you make a fraudulent claim it was at 20%. You are not a serious debater sir, not unless you can show some kind of evidence to back up your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR didn't do dick to lower the unemployment, thank your other Fascist Hitler for that
> 
> FDR did NOTHING to lower unemployment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another way to put it, is FDR's policies RESULTED in high unemployment.  Much like Obama has done, FDR's constant interventions into the world's most powerful and efficient economy, caused terrible joblessness.  But again, the truth is not taught...lies are taught.
Click to expand...

You can not back your nonsense up. You are just using agenda driven political commentary instead of academic sources. You don't want to admit that government intervention can resolve economic crisis by lowering unemployment.

 FDR created systems that allowed for loans to be made to the individual states who in turn built infrastructure. The loans were secured by using US gold reserves as collateral, an idea that was criticized and objected to by his opponents. It was viewed as gambling with the nations "life savings". In the end, all of the states were able to pay the federal government back for the loans. 
Between the fed jobs and the jobs created by loaning funds to the states for projects, large numbers of workers were able to earn incomes and feed the economy. That lifted the economy for private industry as workers spent the pay checks. The difference between our recent stimulus and the New Deal programs is that during the FDR days the funds were tightly and strictly administered into shovel ready infrastructure jobs and not used to prop up failing state and local governments.

The issue of the Great Depression and FDR's New Deal gained renewed attention with the recent crisis and proposals for stimulus packages. Great effort and expense were dedicated to misleading the public about the success of the New Deal and what have been perceived as socialist programs being allowed to compete with capitalist private interest.


----------



## Unkotare

J. Franklin Carter and Chicago businessman C.B. Munson, sent to the West Coast by FDR to assess the threat told him there was no such threat and urged against his concentration camps, but that son of a bitch wanted his concentration camps and he would have them no matter how much he had to lie and/or subvert the Constitution.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... he did it with the full advice and support of the west coast military commanders......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a flat-out lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is. The Department of the Navy told FDR that Japanese Americans were not a threat of espionage, his own Attorney General told him not to do it, and yet that son of a bitch still built concentration camps on US soil. Unforgivable.
Click to expand...

There were others who gave similar advice. Gen. Clark was a prominent General and one of them. Unfortunately the officials and military offices who had responsibility as official advisers were not in that group. FDR, having a history of racism to start with chose to go along with his racist advisers. If you read into the military link I provided it becomes apparent that commercial interest in California had a huge amount to do with why those advisers steered the decision in the way they did. I am personally convinced that those interest had far more to do with the internment than racism.. Racism and fear were just the tools used to steal the Japanese farms and property.


----------



## Unkotare

Ringle Report on Japanese Internment


----------



## Unkotare

Pearl Harbour memo shows US warned of Japanese attack


----------



## Unkotare

World War II internment: U.S. top lawyer admits misconduct in Japanese American internment cases


----------



## Unkotare

FDR Solicitor General Lied to Supreme Court about Japanese Internment


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Ringle Report on Japanese Internment


Section IV made the report unacceptable to many who read it and DeWitt wouldn't even meet with Carter or Munson.


----------



## Unkotare

Spinning to play apologist for an inexcusable scumbag. ^^^^^^


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get these unemployment figures? I know of no source that backs up your claim. The sources I refer to show an almost 25% or 21% figures, depending on the method used to calculate, in 1933 when FDR took office with a continuing decline until the short recession of '38. By 1940 the number was down to 9.5%.
> 
> Here is one of the sources I use for unemployment figures. On the third page into the link there is a chart that shows both methods of calculating unemployment figures. I prefer the Darby method because that method includes people working in the WPA, CCC, etc. as being employed. The Lebergott method counts them as unemployed because the jobs they worked at were government financed and not privately funded. I like this source because it explains in detail how these different methods are used. In any case, the source I am providing shows both methods of calculating side by side for comparison. Can't get fairer than that. What source are you using?
> 
> fraser.stlouisfed.org/docs/meltzer/maremp93.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR had to thank Hitler for starting WWII, that was what saved the US economy from 12 years of 20% Unemployment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frank, I am posting impeccable sources that are not only accurate, but objective. They are academic in nature. The link I posted directly preceding your post gives unemployment figures for every year of the FDR administration. The sources I provide dispute your claim. I give links and you give nonsense talking point propaganda that you have no way of substantiating. I provide proof that by 1940 FDR had brought the unemployment figure down to 9.5% and you make a fraudulent claim it was at 20%. You are not a serious debater sir, not unless you can show some kind of evidence to back up your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR didn't do dick to lower the unemployment, thank your other Fascist Hitler for that
> 
> FDR did NOTHING to lower unemployment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another way to put it, is FDR's policies RESULTED in high unemployment.  Much like Obama has done, FDR's constant interventions into the world's most powerful and efficient economy, caused terrible joblessness.  But again, the truth is not taught...lies are taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can not back your nonsense up. You are just using agenda driven political commentary instead of academic sources. You don't want to admit that government intervention can resolve economic crisis by lowering unemployment.
> 
> FDR created systems that allowed for loans to be made to the individual states who in turn built infrastructure. The loans were secured by using US gold reserves as collateral, an idea that was criticized and objected to by his opponents. It was viewed as gambling with the nations "life savings". In the end, all of the states were able to pay the federal government back for the loans.
> Between the fed jobs and the jobs created by loaning funds to the states for projects, large numbers of workers were able to earn incomes and feed the economy. That lifted the economy for private industry as workers spent the pay checks. The difference between our recent stimulus and the New Deal programs is that during the FDR days the funds were tightly and strictly administered into shovel ready infrastructure jobs and not used to prop up failing state and local governments.
> 
> The issue of the Great Depression and FDR's New Deal gained renewed attention with the recent crisis and proposals for stimulus packages. Great effort and expense were dedicated to misleading the public about the success of the New Deal and what have been perceived as socialist programs being allowed to compete with capitalist private interest.
Click to expand...

And all that worked so well that it required a world war to reduce unemployment.  How does one become so blind?


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Spinning to play apologist for an inexcusable scumbag. ^^^^^^


Dude, the scum bags were the ones who attacked us on Dec. 7, 1941 and went on to overrun our Pacific territories and bases, capture all the American civilians and military personnel, and torture, murder and enslave them in camps that made the Nazi concentration death camps look like vacation resorts.
They proved themselves to be more racist and hateful than the worst of the Nazi's. We rounded up Japanese who many, including military advisers, thought were a potential threat. We didn't torture and murder them or starve them. We didn't stand around and joke as some of them died of thirst and heat stroke under a hot tropical sun. The scum bags were the Jap's who did those things to Americans, including civilians and including women.
At least the Jap's we rounded up were given housing and fed and clothed. The children attended schools and the people were allowed to grow gardens and participate in leisure activities. There is simply no comparison.

After the Japanese attack the US under the command of FDR gave authority and power to the meanest, toughest most competent soldiers, sailors, Marines and Airmen available. They really were not worried about hurting some guys feeling 80 years into the future. They were not interested in having nice neat tribunals to hear individual Japanese cases in California to determine if they could be trusted or not as your  Ringle report suggested. They definitely were not interested in leaving the policing and security from sabotage to a Japanese created special police unit as that same Ringle report suggested. They took the 100% reliable solution of rounding everyone up and getting them far away from where the sabotage and spying was most likely, the west coast.


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR had to thank Hitler for starting WWII, that was what saved the US economy from 12 years of 20% Unemployment
> 
> 
> 
> Frank, I am posting impeccable sources that are not only accurate, but objective. They are academic in nature. The link I posted directly preceding your post gives unemployment figures for every year of the FDR administration. The sources I provide dispute your claim. I give links and you give nonsense talking point propaganda that you have no way of substantiating. I provide proof that by 1940 FDR had brought the unemployment figure down to 9.5% and you make a fraudulent claim it was at 20%. You are not a serious debater sir, not unless you can show some kind of evidence to back up your nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR didn't do dick to lower the unemployment, thank your other Fascist Hitler for that
> 
> FDR did NOTHING to lower unemployment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another way to put it, is FDR's policies RESULTED in high unemployment.  Much like Obama has done, FDR's constant interventions into the world's most powerful and efficient economy, caused terrible joblessness.  But again, the truth is not taught...lies are taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can not back your nonsense up. You are just using agenda driven political commentary instead of academic sources. You don't want to admit that government intervention can resolve economic crisis by lowering unemployment.
> 
> FDR created systems that allowed for loans to be made to the individual states who in turn built infrastructure. The loans were secured by using US gold reserves as collateral, an idea that was criticized and objected to by his opponents. It was viewed as gambling with the nations "life savings". In the end, all of the states were able to pay the federal government back for the loans.
> Between the fed jobs and the jobs created by loaning funds to the states for projects, large numbers of workers were able to earn incomes and feed the economy. That lifted the economy for private industry as workers spent the pay checks. The difference between our recent stimulus and the New Deal programs is that during the FDR days the funds were tightly and strictly administered into shovel ready infrastructure jobs and not used to prop up failing state and local governments.
> 
> The issue of the Great Depression and FDR's New Deal gained renewed attention with the recent crisis and proposals for stimulus packages. Great effort and expense were dedicated to misleading the public about the success of the New Deal and what have been perceived as socialist programs being allowed to compete with capitalist private interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all that worked so well that it required a world war to reduce unemployment.  How does one become so blind?
Click to expand...

How does one become so ignorant as to make such a post after being given so much data to prove your contention is bullshit. You have been given data accepted by the harshest and most critical opponents of FDR and the New Deal, the unemployment numbers calculated by the Lebergott method that included workers in public projects as unemployed and it still shows a decrease of 10% in the unemployment figures. Yet here you are insisting there was no reduction in unemployment until WWII based on nothing more than you comment. Just a lie you refuse to stop telling.


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank, I am posting impeccable sources that are not only accurate, but objective. They are academic in nature. The link I posted directly preceding your post gives unemployment figures for every year of the FDR administration. The sources I provide dispute your claim. I give links and you give nonsense talking point propaganda that you have no way of substantiating. I provide proof that by 1940 FDR had brought the unemployment figure down to 9.5% and you make a fraudulent claim it was at 20%. You are not a serious debater sir, not unless you can show some kind of evidence to back up your nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR didn't do dick to lower the unemployment, thank your other Fascist Hitler for that
> 
> FDR did NOTHING to lower unemployment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another way to put it, is FDR's policies RESULTED in high unemployment.  Much like Obama has done, FDR's constant interventions into the world's most powerful and efficient economy, caused terrible joblessness.  But again, the truth is not taught...lies are taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can not back your nonsense up. You are just using agenda driven political commentary instead of academic sources. You don't want to admit that government intervention can resolve economic crisis by lowering unemployment.
> 
> FDR created systems that allowed for loans to be made to the individual states who in turn built infrastructure. The loans were secured by using US gold reserves as collateral, an idea that was criticized and objected to by his opponents. It was viewed as gambling with the nations "life savings". In the end, all of the states were able to pay the federal government back for the loans.
> Between the fed jobs and the jobs created by loaning funds to the states for projects, large numbers of workers were able to earn incomes and feed the economy. That lifted the economy for private industry as workers spent the pay checks. The difference between our recent stimulus and the New Deal programs is that during the FDR days the funds were tightly and strictly administered into shovel ready infrastructure jobs and not used to prop up failing state and local governments.
> 
> The issue of the Great Depression and FDR's New Deal gained renewed attention with the recent crisis and proposals for stimulus packages. Great effort and expense were dedicated to misleading the public about the success of the New Deal and what have been perceived as socialist programs being allowed to compete with capitalist private interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all that worked so well that it required a world war to reduce unemployment.  How does one become so blind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does one become so ignorant as to make such a post after being given so much data to prove your contention is bullshit. You have been given data accepted by the harshest and most critical opponents of FDR and the New Deal, the unemployment numbers calculated by the Lebergott method that included workers in public projects as unemployed and it still shows a decrease of 10% in the unemployment figures. Yet here you are insisting there was no reduction in unemployment until WWII based on nothing more than you comment. Just a lie you refuse to stop telling.
Click to expand...

So, is it your position that unemployment was not a problem prior to WWII?  

What was the "real" unemployment figure in 1940?


----------



## regent

Some Americans that were for removing Japanese and Japanese-Americans from the coastal areas were Secretary of War. Stimson; Earl Warren, governor of California and future Chief Justice of the Supreme Court; Frank Knox, Secretary of the Navy; General DeWitt head of the Western Defense Command; Daughters and Sons of the Golden West, Mayor of San Francisco, Portland City Council; Governor of Colorado, and many citizens.
Fear was the great motivator and politicians use fear for their own ends. 
Today, we fear Muslims, among other fears, and there is the rumor that Obama is not a citizen and is a Muslim and Muslims have training camps on American soil ready to make war. No politician of note would allow those fears to be spread today, nor would any American citizen believe them, right?


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> Some Americans that were for removing Japanese and Japanese-Americans from the coastal areas were Secretary of War. Stimson; Earl Warren, governor of California and future Chief Justice of the Supreme Court; Frank Knox, Secretary of the Navy; General DeWitt head of the Western Defense Command; Daughters and Sons of the Golden West, Mayor of San Francisco, Portland City Council; Governor of Colorado, and many citizens.
> Fear was the great motivator and politicians use fear for their own ends.
> Today, we fear Muslims, among other fears, and there is the rumor that Obama is not a citizen and is a Muslim and Muslims have training camps on American soil ready to make war. No politician of note would allow those fears to be spread today, nor would any American citizen believe them, right?


Is this an effort to justify FDR's actions?


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR didn't do dick to lower the unemployment, thank your other Fascist Hitler for that
> 
> FDR did NOTHING to lower unemployment
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to put it, is FDR's policies RESULTED in high unemployment.  Much like Obama has done, FDR's constant interventions into the world's most powerful and efficient economy, caused terrible joblessness.  But again, the truth is not taught...lies are taught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can not back your nonsense up. You are just using agenda driven political commentary instead of academic sources. You don't want to admit that government intervention can resolve economic crisis by lowering unemployment.
> 
> FDR created systems that allowed for loans to be made to the individual states who in turn built infrastructure. The loans were secured by using US gold reserves as collateral, an idea that was criticized and objected to by his opponents. It was viewed as gambling with the nations "life savings". In the end, all of the states were able to pay the federal government back for the loans.
> Between the fed jobs and the jobs created by loaning funds to the states for projects, large numbers of workers were able to earn incomes and feed the economy. That lifted the economy for private industry as workers spent the pay checks. The difference between our recent stimulus and the New Deal programs is that during the FDR days the funds were tightly and strictly administered into shovel ready infrastructure jobs and not used to prop up failing state and local governments.
> 
> The issue of the Great Depression and FDR's New Deal gained renewed attention with the recent crisis and proposals for stimulus packages. Great effort and expense were dedicated to misleading the public about the success of the New Deal and what have been perceived as socialist programs being allowed to compete with capitalist private interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all that worked so well that it required a world war to reduce unemployment.  How does one become so blind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does one become so ignorant as to make such a post after being given so much data to prove your contention is bullshit. You have been given data accepted by the harshest and most critical opponents of FDR and the New Deal, the unemployment numbers calculated by the Lebergott method that included workers in public projects as unemployed and it still shows a decrease of 10% in the unemployment figures. Yet here you are insisting there was no reduction in unemployment until WWII based on nothing more than you comment. Just a lie you refuse to stop telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, is it your position that unemployment was not a problem prior to WWII?
> 
> What was the "real" unemployment figure in 1940?
Click to expand...

Of course unemployment was a problem prior to WWII. It was big problem. And not just in this country. The Great Depression was a global catastrophe that gave rise to Fascist Italy and Germany.

I agree that the depression in the US did not finally end until WWII and the production of war materials. I am not and have not contended that FDR resolved the unemployment problem in the period between his taking office and the beginning of WWII. My contention has always been that the New Deal programs reduced the overall unemployment and made life more comfortable if not at least more bearable at the lowest ends of the economy while they fulfilled a dual purpose of preparing the nations industries and work force for the coming war. 

Real unemployment in 1940 is easy a assess. Depending on the method of calculating it stood at 14.6 or 9.5. Using that method the figure went as low as 14.3% in 1937. That is by the Lebergott method of calculating. When the Darby method is used the number is 9.5%.

Let me explain the difference in the methods again, even though I have provided a link at least three times on the thread 
Let us assume you live in a town with 100 workers. Only 80 of them can find work. Hence the unemployment figure in your town is 20% using both the Lebergott and Darby methods of calculating. Now let us assume that the government has offered to build a system of bicycle paths throughout your town and the surrounding area. They agree to pay all the cost for both labor and material. When the project begins 10 workers are hired to do the work. They are all hired from the local community and from that original 100 available workers number. The Lebergott method will continue to show a 20% unemployment figure because the 10 workers hired to build the bicycle paths are still not in the private business work force. They are supported by government checks. Lebergott is designed to show how many workers are employed and sustained by private business and industry. The Darby method will show the unemployment reduced by 10%, hence the unemployment figure is not 20%, but instead 10%. Darby is not concerned who the employer is. Darby is only concerned about the worker receiving a pay check for employment.


----------



## regent

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Americans that were for removing Japanese and Japanese-Americans from the coastal areas were Secretary of War. Stimson; Earl Warren, governor of California and future Chief Justice of the Supreme Court; Frank Knox, Secretary of the Navy; General DeWitt head of the Western Defense Command; Daughters and Sons of the Golden West, Mayor of San Francisco, Portland City Council; Governor of Colorado, and many citizens.
> Fear was the great motivator and politicians use fear for their own ends.
> Today, we fear Muslims, among other fears, and there is the rumor that Obama is not a citizen and is a Muslim and Muslims have training camps on American soil ready to make war. No politician of note would allow those fears to be spread today, nor would any American citizen believe them, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an effort to justify FDR's actions?
Click to expand...

This is in response to the pressure put on FDR to make the coastal areas safe. It is also a suggestion that fear can produce some different types of behavior. The movie "1941" was built around the almost panic behavior, fear caused after Pearl Harbor. Many mistakes are made when fear abounds, even to a change of government, and many politicians use fear for their own ends. Are most political campaigns based on an element of fear.  
Of course, when the fear has been gone for seventy years, people can look back wondering why the stupid behavior.


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Americans that were for removing Japanese and Japanese-Americans from the coastal areas were Secretary of War. Stimson; Earl Warren, governor of California and future Chief Justice of the Supreme Court; Frank Knox, Secretary of the Navy; General DeWitt head of the Western Defense Command; Daughters and Sons of the Golden West, Mayor of San Francisco, Portland City Council; Governor of Colorado, and many citizens.
> Fear was the great motivator and politicians use fear for their own ends.
> Today, we fear Muslims, among other fears, and there is the rumor that Obama is not a citizen and is a Muslim and Muslims have training camps on American soil ready to make war. No politician of note would allow those fears to be spread today, nor would any American citizen believe them, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an effort to justify FDR's actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is in response to the pressure put on FDR to make the coastal areas safe. It is also a suggestion that fear can produce some different types of behavior. The movie "1941" was built around the almost panic behavior, fear caused after Pearl Harbor. Many mistakes are made when fear abounds, even to a change of government, and many politicians use fear for their own ends. Are most political campaigns based on an element of fear.
> Of course, when the fear has been gone for seventy years, people can look back wondering why the stupid behavior.
Click to expand...

So, it does justify FDR's tyrannical and racist actions.

Either we require the political class to abide by the Constitution, or we will abide by the whims of the political class.  What FDR did was terribly wrong and he desires much criticism for it....but your beloved statists historians won't criticize him.


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to put it, is FDR's policies RESULTED in high unemployment.  Much like Obama has done, FDR's constant interventions into the world's most powerful and efficient economy, caused terrible joblessness.  But again, the truth is not taught...lies are taught.
> 
> 
> 
> You can not back your nonsense up. You are just using agenda driven political commentary instead of academic sources. You don't want to admit that government intervention can resolve economic crisis by lowering unemployment.
> 
> FDR created systems that allowed for loans to be made to the individual states who in turn built infrastructure. The loans were secured by using US gold reserves as collateral, an idea that was criticized and objected to by his opponents. It was viewed as gambling with the nations "life savings". In the end, all of the states were able to pay the federal government back for the loans.
> Between the fed jobs and the jobs created by loaning funds to the states for projects, large numbers of workers were able to earn incomes and feed the economy. That lifted the economy for private industry as workers spent the pay checks. The difference between our recent stimulus and the New Deal programs is that during the FDR days the funds were tightly and strictly administered into shovel ready infrastructure jobs and not used to prop up failing state and local governments.
> 
> The issue of the Great Depression and FDR's New Deal gained renewed attention with the recent crisis and proposals for stimulus packages. Great effort and expense were dedicated to misleading the public about the success of the New Deal and what have been perceived as socialist programs being allowed to compete with capitalist private interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all that worked so well that it required a world war to reduce unemployment.  How does one become so blind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does one become so ignorant as to make such a post after being given so much data to prove your contention is bullshit. You have been given data accepted by the harshest and most critical opponents of FDR and the New Deal, the unemployment numbers calculated by the Lebergott method that included workers in public projects as unemployed and it still shows a decrease of 10% in the unemployment figures. Yet here you are insisting there was no reduction in unemployment until WWII based on nothing more than you comment. Just a lie you refuse to stop telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, is it your position that unemployment was not a problem prior to WWII?
> 
> What was the "real" unemployment figure in 1940?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course unemployment was a problem prior to WWII. It was big problem. And not just in this country. The Great Depression was a global catastrophe that gave rise to Fascist Italy and Germany.
> 
> I agree that the depression in the US did not finally end until WWII and the production of war materials. I am not and have not contended that FDR resolved the unemployment problem in the period between his taking office and the beginning of WWII. My contention has always been that the New Deal programs reduced the overall unemployment and made life more comfortable if not at least more bearable at the lowest ends of the economy while they fulfilled a dual purpose of preparing the nations industries and work force for the coming war.
> 
> Real unemployment in 1940 is easy a assess. Depending on the method of calculating it stood at 14.6 or 9.5. Using that method the figure went as low as 14.3% in 1937. That is by the Lebergott method of calculating. When the Darby method is used the number is 9.5%.
> 
> Let me explain the difference in the methods again, even though I have provided a link at least three times on the thread
> Let us assume you live in a town with 100 workers. Only 80 of them can find work. Hence the unemployment figure in your town is 20% using both the Lebergott and Darby methods of calculating. Now let us assume that the government has offered to build a system of bicycle paths throughout your town and the surrounding area. They agree to pay all the cost for both labor and material. When the project begins 10 workers are hired to do the work. They are all hired from the local community and from that original 100 available workers number. The Lebergott method will continue to show a 20% unemployment figure because the 10 workers hired to build the bicycle paths are still not in the private business work force. They are supported by government checks. Lebergott is designed to show how many workers are employed and sustained by private business and industry. The Darby method will show the unemployment reduced by 10%, hence the unemployment figure is not 20%, but instead 10%. Darby is not concerned who the employer is. Darby is only concerned about the worker receiving a pay check for employment.
Click to expand...

WTF man?  What the hell are you arguing with me about if you agree unemployment was still a problem in 1940????  Even after all of FDR's dumb machinations and interventions....it was still a F**KING problem.  

Read my posts before jumping into my shit...please.


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can not back your nonsense up. You are just using agenda driven political commentary instead of academic sources. You don't want to admit that government intervention can resolve economic crisis by lowering unemployment.
> 
> FDR created systems that allowed for loans to be made to the individual states who in turn built infrastructure. The loans were secured by using US gold reserves as collateral, an idea that was criticized and objected to by his opponents. It was viewed as gambling with the nations "life savings". In the end, all of the states were able to pay the federal government back for the loans.
> Between the fed jobs and the jobs created by loaning funds to the states for projects, large numbers of workers were able to earn incomes and feed the economy. That lifted the economy for private industry as workers spent the pay checks. The difference between our recent stimulus and the New Deal programs is that during the FDR days the funds were tightly and strictly administered into shovel ready infrastructure jobs and not used to prop up failing state and local governments.
> 
> The issue of the Great Depression and FDR's New Deal gained renewed attention with the recent crisis and proposals for stimulus packages. Great effort and expense were dedicated to misleading the public about the success of the New Deal and what have been perceived as socialist programs being allowed to compete with capitalist private interest.
> 
> 
> 
> And all that worked so well that it required a world war to reduce unemployment.  How does one become so blind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does one become so ignorant as to make such a post after being given so much data to prove your contention is bullshit. You have been given data accepted by the harshest and most critical opponents of FDR and the New Deal, the unemployment numbers calculated by the Lebergott method that included workers in public projects as unemployed and it still shows a decrease of 10% in the unemployment figures. Yet here you are insisting there was no reduction in unemployment until WWII based on nothing more than you comment. Just a lie you refuse to stop telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, is it your position that unemployment was not a problem prior to WWII?
> 
> What was the "real" unemployment figure in 1940?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course unemployment was a problem prior to WWII. It was big problem. And not just in this country. The Great Depression was a global catastrophe that gave rise to Fascist Italy and Germany.
> 
> I agree that the depression in the US did not finally end until WWII and the production of war materials. I am not and have not contended that FDR resolved the unemployment problem in the period between his taking office and the beginning of WWII. My contention has always been that the New Deal programs reduced the overall unemployment and made life more comfortable if not at least more bearable at the lowest ends of the economy while they fulfilled a dual purpose of preparing the nations industries and work force for the coming war.
> 
> Real unemployment in 1940 is easy a assess. Depending on the method of calculating it stood at 14.6 or 9.5. Using that method the figure went as low as 14.3% in 1937. That is by the Lebergott method of calculating. When the Darby method is used the number is 9.5%.
> 
> Let me explain the difference in the methods again, even though I have provided a link at least three times on the thread
> Let us assume you live in a town with 100 workers. Only 80 of them can find work. Hence the unemployment figure in your town is 20% using both the Lebergott and Darby methods of calculating. Now let us assume that the government has offered to build a system of bicycle paths throughout your town and the surrounding area. They agree to pay all the cost for both labor and material. When the project begins 10 workers are hired to do the work. They are all hired from the local community and from that original 100 available workers number. The Lebergott method will continue to show a 20% unemployment figure because the 10 workers hired to build the bicycle paths are still not in the private business work force. They are supported by government checks. Lebergott is designed to show how many workers are employed and sustained by private business and industry. The Darby method will show the unemployment reduced by 10%, hence the unemployment figure is not 20%, but instead 10%. Darby is not concerned who the employer is. Darby is only concerned about the worker receiving a pay check for employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF man?  What the hell are you arguing with me about if you agree unemployment was still a problem in 1940????  Even after all of FDR's dumb machinations and interventions....it was still a F**KING problem.
> 
> Read my posts before jumping into my shit...please.
Click to expand...

You are just being a sore loser.
I have read your post, particularly the ones where you try to deny that the alphabet work programs like WPA didn't have a positive effect on the unemployment numbers. You are still doing it, changing the bar now to imply that because FDR didn't completely solve the unemployment problem all of his efforts were somehow wasted. He brought down the unemployment numbers 10% in private industry and 15% overall nationwide and he did it by implementing what are today considered to have been socialist inspired programs. 
You just do not want to concede that the New Deal was a great success. It would mean you would be admitting that government intervention with economic stimulus works. I means socialist programs have a place in balancing the economic failures of capitalism when capitalism becomes unregulated and abused.


----------



## regent

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can not back your nonsense up. You are just using agenda driven political commentary instead of academic sources. You don't want to admit that government intervention can resolve economic crisis by lowering unemployment.
> 
> FDR created systems that allowed for loans to be made to the individual states who in turn built infrastructure. The loans were secured by using US gold reserves as collateral, an idea that was criticized and objected to by his opponents. It was viewed as gambling with the nations "life savings". In the end, all of the states were able to pay the federal government back for the loans.
> Between the fed jobs and the jobs created by loaning funds to the states for projects, large numbers of workers were able to earn incomes and feed the economy. That lifted the economy for private industry as workers spent the pay checks. The difference between our recent stimulus and the New Deal programs is that during the FDR days the funds were tightly and strictly administered into shovel ready infrastructure jobs and not used to prop up failing state and local governments.
> 
> The issue of the Great Depression and FDR's New Deal gained renewed attention with the recent crisis and proposals for stimulus packages. Great effort and expense were dedicated to misleading the public about the success of the New Deal and what have been perceived as socialist programs being allowed to compete with capitalist private interest.
> 
> 
> 
> And all that worked so well that it required a world war to reduce unemployment.  How does one become so blind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does one become so ignorant as to make such a post after being given so much data to prove your contention is bullshit. You have been given data accepted by the harshest and most critical opponents of FDR and the New Deal, the unemployment numbers calculated by the Lebergott method that included workers in public projects as unemployed and it still shows a decrease of 10% in the unemployment figures. Yet here you are insisting there was no reduction in unemployment until WWII based on nothing more than you comment. Just a lie you refuse to stop telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, is it your position that unemployment was not a problem prior to WWII?
> 
> What was the "real" unemployment figure in 1940?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course unemployment was a problem prior to WWII. It was big problem. And not just in this country. The Great Depression was a global catastrophe that gave rise to Fascist Italy and Germany.
> 
> I agree that the depression in the US did not finally end until WWII and the production of war materials. I am not and have not contended that FDR resolved the unemployment problem in the period between his taking office and the beginning of WWII. My contention has always been that the New Deal programs reduced the overall unemployment and made life more comfortable if not at least more bearable at the lowest ends of the economy while they fulfilled a dual purpose of preparing the nations industries and work force for the coming war.
> 
> Real unemployment in 1940 is easy a assess. Depending on the method of calculating it stood at 14.6 or 9.5. Using that method the figure went as low as 14.3% in 1937. That is by the Lebergott method of calculating. When the Darby method is used the number is 9.5%.
> 
> Let me explain the difference in the methods again, even though I have provided a link at least three times on the thread
> Let us assume you live in a town with 100 workers. Only 80 of them can find work. Hence the unemployment figure in your town is 20% using both the Lebergott and Darby methods of calculating. Now let us assume that the government has offered to build a system of bicycle paths throughout your town and the surrounding area. They agree to pay all the cost for both labor and material. When the project begins 10 workers are hired to do the work. They are all hired from the local community and from that original 100 available workers number. The Lebergott method will continue to show a 20% unemployment figure because the 10 workers hired to build the bicycle paths are still not in the private business work force. They are supported by government checks. Lebergott is designed to show how many workers are employed and sustained by private business and industry. The Darby method will show the unemployment reduced by 10%, hence the unemployment figure is not 20%, but instead 10%. Darby is not concerned who the employer is. Darby is only concerned about the worker receiving a pay check for employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF man?  What the hell are you arguing with me about if you agree unemployment was still a problem in 1940????  Even after all of FDR's dumb machinations and interventions....it was still a F**KING problem.
> 
> Read my posts before jumping into my shit...please.
Click to expand...




gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Americans that were for removing Japanese and Japanese-Americans from the coastal areas were Secretary of War. Stimson; Earl Warren, governor of California and future Chief Justice of the Supreme Court; Frank Knox, Secretary of the Navy; General DeWitt head of the Western Defense Command; Daughters and Sons of the Golden West, Mayor of San Francisco, Portland City Council; Governor of Colorado, and many citizens.
> Fear was the great motivator and politicians use fear for their own ends.
> Today, we fear Muslims, among other fears, and there is the rumor that Obama is not a citizen and is a Muslim and Muslims have training camps on American soil ready to make war. No politician of note would allow those fears to be spread today, nor would any American citizen believe them, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an effort to justify FDR's actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is in response to the pressure put on FDR to make the coastal areas safe. It is also a suggestion that fear can produce some different types of behavior. The movie "1941" was built around the almost panic behavior, fear caused after Pearl Harbor. Many mistakes are made when fear abounds, even to a change of government, and many politicians use fear for their own ends. Are most political campaigns based on an element of fear.
> Of course, when the fear has been gone for seventy years, people can look back wondering why the stupid behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, it does justify FDR's tyrannical and racist actions.
> 
> Either we require the political class to abide by the Constitution, or we will abide by the whims of the political class.  What FDR did was terribly wrong and he desires much criticism for it....but your beloved statists historians won't criticize him.
Click to expand...




gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Americans that were for removing Japanese and Japanese-Americans from the coastal areas were Secretary of War. Stimson; Earl Warren, governor of California and future Chief Justice of the Supreme Court; Frank Knox, Secretary of the Navy; General DeWitt head of the Western Defense Command; Daughters and Sons of the Golden West, Mayor of San Francisco, Portland City Council; Governor of Colorado, and many citizens.
> Fear was the great motivator and politicians use fear for their own ends.
> Today, we fear Muslims, among other fears, and there is the rumor that Obama is not a citizen and is a Muslim and Muslims have training camps on American soil ready to make war. No politician of note would allow those fears to be spread today, nor would any American citizen believe them, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an effort to justify FDR's actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is in response to the pressure put on FDR to make the coastal areas safe. It is also a suggestion that fear can produce some different types of behavior. The movie "1941" was built around the almost panic behavior, fear caused after Pearl Harbor. Many mistakes are made when fear abounds, even to a change of government, and many politicians use fear for their own ends. Are most political campaigns based on an element of fear.
> Of course, when the fear has been gone for seventy years, people can look back wondering why the stupid behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, it does justify FDR's tyrannical and racist actions.
> 
> Either we require the political class to abide by the Constitution, or we will abide by the whims of the political class.  What FDR did was terribly wrong and he desires much criticism for it....but your beloved statists historians won't criticize him.
Click to expand...

Professional historians go through a number of other social sciences beside history and I would suspect their view of history is influenced by the other sciences,  They might understand why, seventy years ago, FDR did what he did. There is no question that the camps were wrong, and the Court later found them so, but the 3500  that had renounced their citizenship to the United States also decided they were wrong and asked for their citizenship back.
The question is always, would we do the same thing to another group today under similar circumstances or did we all learn a lesson.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning to play apologist for an inexcusable scumbag. ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, the scum bags were the ones who attacked us on Dec. 7, 1941 and went on to overrun our Pacific territories and bases, capture all the American civilians and military personnel, and torture, murder and enslave them in camps that made the Nazi concentration death camps look like vacation resorts.
> They proved themselves to be more racist and hateful than the worst of the Nazi's. We rounded up Japanese who many, including military advisers, thought were a potential threat. We didn't torture and murder them or starve them. We didn't stand around and joke as some of them died of thirst and heat stroke under a hot tropical sun. The scum bags were the Jap's who did those things to Americans, including civilians and including women.
> At least the Jap's we rounded up were given housing and fed and clothed. The children attended schools and the people were allowed to grow gardens and participate in leisure activities. There is simply no comparison.
> 
> After the Japanese attack the US under the command of FDR gave authority and power to the meanest, toughest most competent soldiers, sailors, Marines and Airmen available. They really were not worried about hurting some guys feeling 80 years into the future. They were not interested in having nice neat tribunals to hear individual Japanese cases in California to determine if they could be trusted or not as your  Ringle report suggested. They definitely were not interested in leaving the policing and security from sabotage to a Japanese created special police unit as that same Ringle report suggested. They took the 100% reliable solution of rounding everyone up and getting them far away from where the sabotage and spying was most likely, the west coast.
Click to expand...



There's another example of logical fallacy in action ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Some Americans that were for removing Japanese and Japanese-Americans from the coastal areas were Secretary of War. Stimson; Earl Warren, governor of California and future Chief Justice of the Supreme Court; Frank Knox, Secretary of the Navy; General DeWitt head of the Western Defense Command; Daughters and Sons of the Golden West, Mayor of San Francisco, Portland City Council; Governor of Colorado, and many citizens.....




More logical fallacy ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Americans that were for removing Japanese and Japanese-Americans from the coastal areas were Secretary of War. Stimson; Earl Warren, governor of California and future Chief Justice of the Supreme Court; Frank Knox, Secretary of the Navy; General DeWitt head of the Western Defense Command; Daughters and Sons of the Golden West, Mayor of San Francisco, Portland City Council; Governor of Colorado, and many citizens.
> Fear was the great motivator and politicians use fear for their own ends.
> Today, we fear Muslims, among other fears, and there is the rumor that Obama is not a citizen and is a Muslim and Muslims have training camps on American soil ready to make war. No politician of note would allow those fears to be spread today, nor would any American citizen believe them, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an effort to justify FDR's actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is in response to the pressure put on FDR to make the coastal areas safe......
Click to expand...



THE coastal areas? There is a coast on the eastern side too.


----------



## Unkotare

http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/FDR-s-Policies-Prolonged-Depression-5409


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Americans that were for removing Japanese and Japanese-Americans from the coastal areas were Secretary of War. Stimson; Earl Warren, governor of California and future Chief Justice of the Supreme Court; Frank Knox, Secretary of the Navy; General DeWitt head of the Western Defense Command; Daughters and Sons of the Golden West, Mayor of San Francisco, Portland City Council; Governor of Colorado, and many citizens.
> Fear was the great motivator and politicians use fear for their own ends.
> Today, we fear Muslims, among other fears, and there is the rumor that Obama is not a citizen and is a Muslim and Muslims have training camps on American soil ready to make war. No politician of note would allow those fears to be spread today, nor would any American citizen believe them, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an effort to justify FDR's actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is in response to the pressure put on FDR to make the coastal areas safe......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THE coastal areas? There is a coast on the eastern side too.
Click to expand...

Yes and an attempt was made to make that coastal area safe too. The threat on the Eastern coast was Germany and U boats.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Americans that were for removing Japanese and Japanese-Americans from the coastal areas were Secretary of War. Stimson; Earl Warren, governor of California and future Chief Justice of the Supreme Court; Frank Knox, Secretary of the Navy; General DeWitt head of the Western Defense Command; Daughters and Sons of the Golden West, Mayor of San Francisco, Portland City Council; Governor of Colorado, and many citizens.
> Fear was the great motivator and politicians use fear for their own ends.
> Today, we fear Muslims, among other fears, and there is the rumor that Obama is not a citizen and is a Muslim and Muslims have training camps on American soil ready to make war. No politician of note would allow those fears to be spread today, nor would any American citizen believe them, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an effort to justify FDR's actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is in response to the pressure put on FDR to make the coastal areas safe......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THE coastal areas? There is a coast on the eastern side too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and an attempt was made to make that coastal area safe too. The threat on the Eastern coast was Germany and U boats.
Click to expand...



Let's see, how many German and Italian Americans were 'invited' into the scumbag FDR's concentration camps and how many Americans of German and Italian ancestry were living on the East Coast? Hmmm....I wonder where such an enormous discrepancy with what happened on the other side of the country stemmed from? Whatever could it have been?


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all that worked so well that it required a world war to reduce unemployment.  How does one become so blind?
> 
> 
> 
> How does one become so ignorant as to make such a post after being given so much data to prove your contention is bullshit. You have been given data accepted by the harshest and most critical opponents of FDR and the New Deal, the unemployment numbers calculated by the Lebergott method that included workers in public projects as unemployed and it still shows a decrease of 10% in the unemployment figures. Yet here you are insisting there was no reduction in unemployment until WWII based on nothing more than you comment. Just a lie you refuse to stop telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, is it your position that unemployment was not a problem prior to WWII?
> 
> What was the "real" unemployment figure in 1940?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course unemployment was a problem prior to WWII. It was big problem. And not just in this country. The Great Depression was a global catastrophe that gave rise to Fascist Italy and Germany.
> 
> I agree that the depression in the US did not finally end until WWII and the production of war materials. I am not and have not contended that FDR resolved the unemployment problem in the period between his taking office and the beginning of WWII. My contention has always been that the New Deal programs reduced the overall unemployment and made life more comfortable if not at least more bearable at the lowest ends of the economy while they fulfilled a dual purpose of preparing the nations industries and work force for the coming war.
> 
> Real unemployment in 1940 is easy a assess. Depending on the method of calculating it stood at 14.6 or 9.5. Using that method the figure went as low as 14.3% in 1937. That is by the Lebergott method of calculating. When the Darby method is used the number is 9.5%.
> 
> Let me explain the difference in the methods again, even though I have provided a link at least three times on the thread
> Let us assume you live in a town with 100 workers. Only 80 of them can find work. Hence the unemployment figure in your town is 20% using both the Lebergott and Darby methods of calculating. Now let us assume that the government has offered to build a system of bicycle paths throughout your town and the surrounding area. They agree to pay all the cost for both labor and material. When the project begins 10 workers are hired to do the work. They are all hired from the local community and from that original 100 available workers number. The Lebergott method will continue to show a 20% unemployment figure because the 10 workers hired to build the bicycle paths are still not in the private business work force. They are supported by government checks. Lebergott is designed to show how many workers are employed and sustained by private business and industry. The Darby method will show the unemployment reduced by 10%, hence the unemployment figure is not 20%, but instead 10%. Darby is not concerned who the employer is. Darby is only concerned about the worker receiving a pay check for employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF man?  What the hell are you arguing with me about if you agree unemployment was still a problem in 1940????  Even after all of FDR's dumb machinations and interventions....it was still a F**KING problem.
> 
> Read my posts before jumping into my shit...please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just being a sore loser.
> I have read your post, particularly the ones where you try to deny that the alphabet work programs like WPA didn't have a positive effect on the unemployment numbers. You are still doing it, changing the bar now to imply that because FDR didn't completely solve the unemployment problem all of his efforts were somehow wasted. He brought down the unemployment numbers 10% in private industry and 15% overall nationwide and he did it by implementing what are today considered to have been socialist inspired programs.
> You just do not want to concede that the New Deal was a great success. It would mean you would be admitting that government intervention with economic stimulus works. I means socialist programs have a place in balancing the economic failures of capitalism when capitalism becomes unregulated and abused.
Click to expand...

You have heard the saying you can put lipstick on a pig, but it is still a pig.  That in essence, is what you are trying to do with FDR's economic record.

He intervened massively and continuously resulting in sustained high unemployment like nothing the nation had ever seen before...yeah he did manage to lower it somewhat, and for this you think he deserves credit.  Not me.  He was POTUS of the world's largest manufacturing nation, largest creditor nation, largest exporting nation, largest agricultural producing nation...and which had up to his time developed unbelievable inventions...was the envy of the world.

Apparently, I hold a POTUS to a higher standard than you do.


----------



## gipper

Unkotare said:


> http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/FDR-s-Policies-Prolonged-Depression-5409


That is a nice summation of FDR's economic policies.  Thanks to statist historians, many Americans are under the misconception that his economic policies got us out of the Great Depression.  Of course, he did get the nation out of the Great Depression, by involving us in WWII.


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one become so ignorant as to make such a post after being given so much data to prove your contention is bullshit. You have been given data accepted by the harshest and most critical opponents of FDR and the New Deal, the unemployment numbers calculated by the Lebergott method that included workers in public projects as unemployed and it still shows a decrease of 10% in the unemployment figures. Yet here you are insisting there was no reduction in unemployment until WWII based on nothing more than you comment. Just a lie you refuse to stop telling.
> 
> 
> 
> So, is it your position that unemployment was not a problem prior to WWII?
> 
> What was the "real" unemployment figure in 1940?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course unemployment was a problem prior to WWII. It was big problem. And not just in this country. The Great Depression was a global catastrophe that gave rise to Fascist Italy and Germany.
> 
> I agree that the depression in the US did not finally end until WWII and the production of war materials. I am not and have not contended that FDR resolved the unemployment problem in the period between his taking office and the beginning of WWII. My contention has always been that the New Deal programs reduced the overall unemployment and made life more comfortable if not at least more bearable at the lowest ends of the economy while they fulfilled a dual purpose of preparing the nations industries and work force for the coming war.
> 
> Real unemployment in 1940 is easy a assess. Depending on the method of calculating it stood at 14.6 or 9.5. Using that method the figure went as low as 14.3% in 1937. That is by the Lebergott method of calculating. When the Darby method is used the number is 9.5%.
> 
> Let me explain the difference in the methods again, even though I have provided a link at least three times on the thread
> Let us assume you live in a town with 100 workers. Only 80 of them can find work. Hence the unemployment figure in your town is 20% using both the Lebergott and Darby methods of calculating. Now let us assume that the government has offered to build a system of bicycle paths throughout your town and the surrounding area. They agree to pay all the cost for both labor and material. When the project begins 10 workers are hired to do the work. They are all hired from the local community and from that original 100 available workers number. The Lebergott method will continue to show a 20% unemployment figure because the 10 workers hired to build the bicycle paths are still not in the private business work force. They are supported by government checks. Lebergott is designed to show how many workers are employed and sustained by private business and industry. The Darby method will show the unemployment reduced by 10%, hence the unemployment figure is not 20%, but instead 10%. Darby is not concerned who the employer is. Darby is only concerned about the worker receiving a pay check for employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF man?  What the hell are you arguing with me about if you agree unemployment was still a problem in 1940????  Even after all of FDR's dumb machinations and interventions....it was still a F**KING problem.
> 
> Read my posts before jumping into my shit...please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just being a sore loser.
> I have read your post, particularly the ones where you try to deny that the alphabet work programs like WPA didn't have a positive effect on the unemployment numbers. You are still doing it, changing the bar now to imply that because FDR didn't completely solve the unemployment problem all of his efforts were somehow wasted. He brought down the unemployment numbers 10% in private industry and 15% overall nationwide and he did it by implementing what are today considered to have been socialist inspired programs.
> You just do not want to concede that the New Deal was a great success. It would mean you would be admitting that government intervention with economic stimulus works. I means socialist programs have a place in balancing the economic failures of capitalism when capitalism becomes unregulated and abused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have heard the saying you can put lipstick on a pig, but it is still a pig.  That in essence, is what you are trying to do with FDR's economic record.
> 
> He intervened massively and continuously resulting in sustained high unemployment like nothing the nation had ever seen before...yeah he did manage to lower it somewhat, and for this you think he deserves credit.  Not me.  He was POTUS of the world's largest manufacturing nation, largest creditor nation, largest exporting nation, largest agricultural producing nation...and which had up to his time developed unbelievable inventions...was the envy of the world.
> 
> Apparently, I hold a POTUS to a higher standard than you do.
Click to expand...

I judge Presidents by the legacy they leave. I judge them by what lasting accomplishments or failures they leave behind for the generations that follow them. I take a pragmatic approach of laying the cards on the table and ignoring the hype, the rhetoric, the attempt to connect ideological and agenda driven commentary into evaluating current events. Things get twisted and distorted to easily.

You provide a list of American strengths such as the largest manufacturing nation, but ignore the market crash of 1929 that shut down manufacturing all across the country and gave FDR the 25% unemployment rate he inherited when he came into office four years later in 1933.

You also mention the US being the largest agricultural producing nation. People tend to forget about this agriculture nugget of information and kind of leave it out of the equation. Surely you do not blame FDR for this. He had to deal with it during his entire terms during the 30's.
history.com/topics/dust-bowl
On top of the market crash he inherited he had to deal with the worst natural disaster in American history (note: the cause of the dust bowl included poor farming methods that were use for generations before the climate conditions combined with them to cause the disaster)

There are only a handful of Presidents of the 20th century that we look at as having left tangible legacies and accomplishments that have had long lasting positive effects. Teddy Roosevelt gave us National Parks and saved the most beautiful landscapes and preserves in America for the people who enjoy them today and far into the future. His doctrine towards monopolies still influences even though it seems to be constantly under attack. Eisenhower gave us the interstate highway system we are still using today. Even though it was originally an FDR concept and built by numerous Presidents after Eisenhower left office, it was he that championed it and created the motivation to build it. Kennedy made the challenge and started the space program that launched us into the technological era we still live in. FDR built the infrastructure that saw us through the 20th Century and is still being used today. We still get electricity from his dams, and still use thousands of buildings he built that include schools and post offices all across the country. At least two dozen of the bridges he built were incorporated into the interstate highway system and are still being used today. And generations have benefited from a program he started. Millions of Americans still benefit. It is called Social Security.


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is it your position that unemployment was not a problem prior to WWII?
> 
> What was the "real" unemployment figure in 1940?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course unemployment was a problem prior to WWII. It was big problem. And not just in this country. The Great Depression was a global catastrophe that gave rise to Fascist Italy and Germany.
> 
> I agree that the depression in the US did not finally end until WWII and the production of war materials. I am not and have not contended that FDR resolved the unemployment problem in the period between his taking office and the beginning of WWII. My contention has always been that the New Deal programs reduced the overall unemployment and made life more comfortable if not at least more bearable at the lowest ends of the economy while they fulfilled a dual purpose of preparing the nations industries and work force for the coming war.
> 
> Real unemployment in 1940 is easy a assess. Depending on the method of calculating it stood at 14.6 or 9.5. Using that method the figure went as low as 14.3% in 1937. That is by the Lebergott method of calculating. When the Darby method is used the number is 9.5%.
> 
> Let me explain the difference in the methods again, even though I have provided a link at least three times on the thread
> Let us assume you live in a town with 100 workers. Only 80 of them can find work. Hence the unemployment figure in your town is 20% using both the Lebergott and Darby methods of calculating. Now let us assume that the government has offered to build a system of bicycle paths throughout your town and the surrounding area. They agree to pay all the cost for both labor and material. When the project begins 10 workers are hired to do the work. They are all hired from the local community and from that original 100 available workers number. The Lebergott method will continue to show a 20% unemployment figure because the 10 workers hired to build the bicycle paths are still not in the private business work force. They are supported by government checks. Lebergott is designed to show how many workers are employed and sustained by private business and industry. The Darby method will show the unemployment reduced by 10%, hence the unemployment figure is not 20%, but instead 10%. Darby is not concerned who the employer is. Darby is only concerned about the worker receiving a pay check for employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF man?  What the hell are you arguing with me about if you agree unemployment was still a problem in 1940????  Even after all of FDR's dumb machinations and interventions....it was still a F**KING problem.
> 
> Read my posts before jumping into my shit...please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just being a sore loser.
> I have read your post, particularly the ones where you try to deny that the alphabet work programs like WPA didn't have a positive effect on the unemployment numbers. You are still doing it, changing the bar now to imply that because FDR didn't completely solve the unemployment problem all of his efforts were somehow wasted. He brought down the unemployment numbers 10% in private industry and 15% overall nationwide and he did it by implementing what are today considered to have been socialist inspired programs.
> You just do not want to concede that the New Deal was a great success. It would mean you would be admitting that government intervention with economic stimulus works. I means socialist programs have a place in balancing the economic failures of capitalism when capitalism becomes unregulated and abused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have heard the saying you can put lipstick on a pig, but it is still a pig.  That in essence, is what you are trying to do with FDR's economic record.
> 
> He intervened massively and continuously resulting in sustained high unemployment like nothing the nation had ever seen before...yeah he did manage to lower it somewhat, and for this you think he deserves credit.  Not me.  He was POTUS of the world's largest manufacturing nation, largest creditor nation, largest exporting nation, largest agricultural producing nation...and which had up to his time developed unbelievable inventions...was the envy of the world.
> 
> Apparently, I hold a POTUS to a higher standard than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I judge Presidents by the legacy they leave. I judge them by what lasting accomplishments or failures they leave behind for the generations that follow them. I take a pragmatic approach of laying the cards on the table and ignoring the hype, the rhetoric, the attempt to connect ideological and agenda driven commentary into evaluating current events. Things get twisted and distorted to easily.
> 
> You provide a list of American strengths such as the largest manufacturing nation, but ignore the market crash of 1929 that shut down manufacturing all across the country and gave FDR the 25% unemployment rate he inherited when he came into office four years later in 1933.
> 
> You also mention the US being the largest agricultural producing nation. People tend to forget about this agriculture nugget of information and kind of leave it out of the equation. Surely you do not blame FDR for this. He had to deal with it during his entire terms during the 30's.
> history.com/topics/dust-bowl
> On top of the market crash he inherited he had to deal with the worst natural disaster in American history (note: the cause of the dust bowl included poor farming methods that were use for generations before the climate conditions combined with them to cause the disaster)
> 
> There are only a handful of Presidents of the 20th century that we look at as having left tangible legacies and accomplishments that have had long lasting positive effects. Teddy Roosevelt gave us National Parks and saved the most beautiful landscapes and preserves in America for the people who enjoy them today and far into the future. His doctrine towards monopolies still influences even though it seems to be constantly under attack. Eisenhower gave us the interstate highway system we are still using today. Even though it was originally an FDR concept and built by numerous Presidents after Eisenhower left office, it was he that championed it and created the motivation to build it. Kennedy made the challenge and started the space program that launched us into the technological era we still live in. FDR built the infrastructure that saw us through the 20th Century and is still being used today. We still get electricity from his dams, and still use thousands of buildings he built that include schools and post offices all across the country. At least two dozen of the bridges he built were incorporated into the interstate highway system and are still being used today. And generations have benefited from a program he started. Millions of Americans still benefit. It is called Social Security.
Click to expand...

FDR left a legacy alright...most of it bad.


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/FDR-s-Policies-Prolonged-Depression-5409
> 
> 
> 
> That is a nice summation of FDR's economic policies.  Thanks to statist historians, many Americans are under the misconception that his economic policies got us out of the Great Depression.  Of course, he did get the nation out of the Great Depression, by involving us in WWII.
Click to expand...

This is not a summation of FDR's economic policies. It focuses on what was well known and accepted during the era. First, it is about how wages affected business interest and hindered growth of private industry. There were two ways to judge progress during that era. There was the progress of the masses and working people and there was the progress of private business. FDR focused on the masses and working people. As the article says, he raised wages from 1929 rates 25%. This indeed slowed private industry growth, but the loss of jobs was made up by the infrastructure projects made possible by government loans and financing. The priority was not to build up and rescue private businesses with government handouts, it was to build up and prioritize the masses and working and small merchants and trades people of America. It worked.


----------



## Picaro

What 'growth in private industry' happened under Hoover? None. The wealthy financiers ran off and hid on their estates behind private armies, all the while sniveling for the Army to kill all those nasty proles littering the streets and highways. The economy didn't make a single move upward until 2 to 3 months after Roosevelt was elected, and kept rising steadily all the way to 1937, took a small dip, and then started rising again. The 'private sector' didn't do squat except follow FDR's lead. As has been pointed out in another thread, the flaw in FDR's plan was that he didn't spend nearly enough, mostly because of anti-Roosevelt Democrats and those sniveling crooks hiding on their estates mentioned previously.


----------



## regent

I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.



The same old logical fallacy AGAIN. Typical leftist tactic of repeating the same shit over and over hoping it will be accepted merely for that fact.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same old logical fallacy AGAIN. Typical leftist tactic of repeating the same shit over and over hoping it will be accepted merely for that fact.
Click to expand...

So this must be the first time you have used the fallacy gambit, and since you don't repeat, it will probably be the last. Can't wait to see your new argument.


----------



## regent

gipper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/FDR-s-Policies-Prolonged-Depression-5409
> 
> 
> 
> That is a nice summation of FDR's economic policies.  Thanks to statist historians, many Americans are under the misconception that his economic policies got us out of the Great Depression.  Of course, he did get the nation out of the Great Depression, by involving us in WWII.
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting it took the spending of WWII to get us out of the depression and FDR simply didn't spend enough with his various programs? Keynes would be proud of you.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same old logical fallacy AGAIN. Typical leftist tactic of repeating the same shit over and over hoping it will be accepted merely for that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this must be the first time you have used the fallacy gambit,......
Click to expand...



Not a "gambit," an accurate observation. Many people have invited you to think for yourself and you have avoided even trying to do so.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/FDR-s-Policies-Prolonged-Depression-5409
> 
> 
> 
> That is a nice summation of FDR's economic policies.  Thanks to statist historians, many Americans are under the misconception that his economic policies got us out of the Great Depression.  Of course, he did get the nation out of the Great Depression, by involving us in WWII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you suggesting it took the spending of WWII to get us out of the depression and FDR simply didn't spend enough with his various programs? Keynes would be proud of you.
Click to expand...



It was the END of WWII and the lifting of artificial governmental controls over large sectors of the economy that finally ended the Great Depression.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same old logical fallacy AGAIN. Typical leftist tactic of repeating the same shit over and over hoping it will be accepted merely for that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this must be the first time you have used the fallacy gambit,......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a "gambit," an accurate observation. Many people have invited you to think for yourself and you have avoided even trying to do so.
Click to expand...

For those that advocate thinking for oneself, usually means thinking like they do. As for history if  the historians that write our history books agree with me that is only more evidence that I'm on the right path. If thinking for oneself is preferable to an education, I think I'll pass.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same old logical fallacy AGAIN. Typical leftist tactic of repeating the same shit over and over hoping it will be accepted merely for that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this must be the first time you have used the fallacy gambit,......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a "gambit," an accurate observation. Many people have invited you to think for yourself and you have avoided even trying to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some: thinking for yourself, really means thinking like they do. I usually consider expert opinions and thoughts
Click to expand...



TRY THINKING FOR YOURSELF. What the hell are you so afraid of?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> For some: thinking for yourself, really means thinking like they do. ...




Not me. Go ahead and try it.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some: thinking for yourself, really means thinking like they do. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. Go ahead and try it.
Click to expand...

In your thinking for yourself endeavors have you ever thought of a topic other than FDR was  scum or the internment camps were evil?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

I'll let others debate how good or bad he was.

However, I will say his infamous court packing scheme has to be one of the most arrogant overbearing efforts in U.S. history. 

It showed a complete lack of respect for our balance of power as found in the constitution.


----------



## regent

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I'll let others debate how good or bad he was.
> 
> However, I will say his infamous court packing scheme has to be one of the most arrogant overbearing efforts in U.S. history.
> 
> It showed a complete lack of respect for our balance of power as found in the constitution.


So where in the Constitution did it give the power to the Court to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional? When the Court decided they had the power was that a bigger lack of respect for the balance of power?


Sun Devil 92 said:


> I'll let others debate how good or bad he was.
> 
> However, I will say his infamous court packing scheme has to be one of the most arrogant overbearing efforts in U.S. history.
> 
> It showed a complete lack of respect for our balance of power as found in the constitution.



So where in the Constitution was the Court given the power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional?
Next question. How many times has the number of justices on the Supreme Court been changed?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

regent said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others debate how good or bad he was.
> 
> However, I will say his infamous court packing scheme has to be one of the most arrogant overbearing efforts in U.S. history.
> 
> It showed a complete lack of respect for our balance of power as found in the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> So where in the Constitution did it give the power to the Court to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional? When the Court decided they had the power was that a bigger lack of respect for the balance of power?
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others debate how good or bad he was.
> 
> However, I will say his infamous court packing scheme has to be one of the most arrogant overbearing efforts in U.S. history.
> 
> It showed a complete lack of respect for our balance of power as found in the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where in the Constitution was the Court given the power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional?
> Next question. How many times has the number of justices on the Supreme Court been changed?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry.

Did you think that that the first question has any bearing on my comment ?

Please rub the sleep out of your eyes.

As to your next question, who cares.  It really has no bearing on the accusation that FDR purposely tried to pack the court in order to influence it's outcome.  

Then, of course, you have the somewhat disputed "switch in time that saved nine".


----------



## Vandalshandle

FDR took office during the worst depression in world history. He was elected 4 times, and had WW2 all but won on his death. At the end of his presidency, America was the largest, most prosperous, indeed, the only, super power in the world. 

These three sentences alone make him one of history's most successful presidents.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Vandalshandle said:


> FDR took office during the worst depression in world history. He was elected 4 times, and had WW2 all but won on his death. At the end of his presidency, America was the largest, most prosperous, indeed, the only, super power in the world.
> 
> These three sentences alone make him one of history's most successful presidents.



O.K. 

By the same token....

Ronald Reagan took office as the economy was tanking.

He hardly campaigned in 1984 and almost totally swept his opponent.

If he could have run in 1988....No problem. 

The U.S. had one of it's longest expansions following his presidency.

I guess he rates too.

Or did you want to rethink that ?


----------



## regent

Sun Devil 92 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others debate how good or bad he was.
> 
> However, I will say his infamous court packing scheme has to be one of the most arrogant overbearing efforts in U.S. history.
> 
> It showed a complete lack of respect for our balance of power as found in the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> So where in the Constitution did it give the power to the Court to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional? When the Court decided they had the power was that a bigger lack of respect for the balance of power?
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others debate how good or bad he was.
> 
> However, I will say his infamous court packing scheme has to be one of the most arrogant overbearing efforts in U.S. history.
> 
> It showed a complete lack of respect for our balance of power as found in the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where in the Constitution was the Court given the power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional?
> Next question. How many times has the number of justices on the Supreme Court been changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Did you think that that the first question has any bearing on my comment ?
> 
> Please rub the sleep out of your eyes.
> 
> As to your next question, who cares.  It really has no bearing on the accusation that FDR purposely tried to pack the court in order to influence it's outcome.
> 
> Then, of course, you have the somewhat disputed "switch in time that saved nine".
Click to expand...


There was nothing illegal nor immoral in FDR asking for a new makeup of the Court, it had been changed six times before FDR asked for a seventh change. Congress did not pass the request so what was the damage to the nation? And with the stitch it was of little  damage to FDR's programs.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

regent said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others debate how good or bad he was.
> 
> However, I will say his infamous court packing scheme has to be one of the most arrogant overbearing efforts in U.S. history.
> 
> It showed a complete lack of respect for our balance of power as found in the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> So where in the Constitution did it give the power to the Court to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional? When the Court decided they had the power was that a bigger lack of respect for the balance of power?
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others debate how good or bad he was.
> 
> However, I will say his infamous court packing scheme has to be one of the most arrogant overbearing efforts in U.S. history.
> 
> It showed a complete lack of respect for our balance of power as found in the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where in the Constitution was the Court given the power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional?
> Next question. How many times has the number of justices on the Supreme Court been changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Did you think that that the first question has any bearing on my comment ?
> 
> Please rub the sleep out of your eyes.
> 
> As to your next question, who cares.  It really has no bearing on the accusation that FDR purposely tried to pack the court in order to influence it's outcome.
> 
> Then, of course, you have the somewhat disputed "switch in time that saved nine".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was nothing illegal nor immoral in FDR asking for a new makeup of the Court, it had been changed six times before FDR asked for a seventh change. Congress did not pass the request so what was the damage to the nation? And with the stitch it was of little  damage to FDR's programs.
Click to expand...


You bet....

As former Chief Justice William Rehnquist observed:

“ President Roosevelt lost the Court-packing battle, but he won the war for control of the Supreme Court ... not by any novel legislation, but by serving in office for more than twelve years, and appointing eight of the nine Justices of the Court. In this way the Constitution provides for ultimate responsibility of the Court to the political branches of government. [Yet] it was the United States Senate - a political body if there ever was one - who stepped in and saved the independence of the judiciary ... in Franklin Roosevelt's Court-packing plan in 1937".

Even his own party turned on him on this one.

But you keep believing that.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others debate how good or bad he was.
> 
> However, I will say his infamous court packing scheme has to be one of the most arrogant overbearing efforts in U.S. history.
> 
> It showed a complete lack of respect for our balance of power as found in the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> So where in the Constitution did it give the power to the Court to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional? When the Court decided they had the power was that a bigger lack of respect for the balance of power?
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others debate how good or bad he was.
> 
> However, I will say his infamous court packing scheme has to be one of the most arrogant overbearing efforts in U.S. history.
> 
> It showed a complete lack of respect for our balance of power as found in the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where in the Constitution was the Court given the power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional?
> Next question. How many times has the number of justices on the Supreme Court been changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Did you think that that the first question has any bearing on my comment ?
> 
> Please rub the sleep out of your eyes.
> 
> As to your next question, who cares.  It really has no bearing on the accusation that FDR purposely tried to pack the court in order to influence it's outcome.
> 
> Then, of course, you have the somewhat disputed "switch in time that saved nine".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was nothing illegal nor immoral in FDR asking for a new makeup of the Court, it had been changed six times before FDR asked for a seventh change. Congress did not pass the request so what was the damage to the nation? And with the stitch it was of little  damage to FDR's programs.
Click to expand...




Only someone utterly devoid of self respect whores himself out in such a manner in order to play apologist to an enemy of the Constitution and the American people.


----------



## regent

Sun Devil 92 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others debate how good or bad he was.
> 
> However, I will say his infamous court packing scheme has to be one of the most arrogant overbearing efforts in U.S. history.
> 
> It showed a complete lack of respect for our balance of power as found in the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> So where in the Constitution did it give the power to the Court to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional? When the Court decided they had the power was that a bigger lack of respect for the balance of power?
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others debate how good or bad he was.
> 
> However, I will say his infamous court packing scheme has to be one of the most arrogant overbearing efforts in U.S. history.
> 
> It showed a complete lack of respect for our balance of power as found in the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where in the Constitution was the Court given the power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional?
> Next question. How many times has the number of justices on the Supreme Court been changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Did you think that that the first question has any bearing on my comment ?
> 
> Please rub the sleep out of your eyes.
> 
> As to your next question, who cares.  It really has no bearing on the accusation that FDR purposely tried to pack the court in order to influence it's outcome.
> 
> Then, of course, you have the somewhat disputed "switch in time that saved nine".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was nothing illegal nor immoral in FDR asking for a new makeup of the Court, it had been changed six times before FDR asked for a seventh change. Congress did not pass the request so what was the damage to the nation? And with the stitch it was of little  damage to FDR's programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bet....
> 
> As former Chief Justice William Rehnquist observed:
> 
> “ President Roosevelt lost the Court-packing battle, but he won the war for control of the Supreme Court ... not by any novel legislation, but by serving in office for more than twelve years, and appointing eight of the nine Justices of the Court. In this way the Constitution provides for ultimate responsibility of the Court to the political branches of government. [Yet] it was the United States Senate - a political body if there ever was one - who stepped in and saved the independence of the judiciary ... in Franklin Roosevelt's Court-packing plan in 1937".
> 
> Even his own party turned on him on this one.
> 
> But you keep believing that.
Click to expand...

But again where was the Court ever given the power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

regent said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others debate how good or bad he was.
> 
> However, I will say his infamous court packing scheme has to be one of the most arrogant overbearing efforts in U.S. history.
> 
> It showed a complete lack of respect for our balance of power as found in the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> So where in the Constitution did it give the power to the Court to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional? When the Court decided they had the power was that a bigger lack of respect for the balance of power?
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others debate how good or bad he was.
> 
> However, I will say his infamous court packing scheme has to be one of the most arrogant overbearing efforts in U.S. history.
> 
> It showed a complete lack of respect for our balance of power as found in the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where in the Constitution was the Court given the power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional?
> Next question. How many times has the number of justices on the Supreme Court been changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Did you think that that the first question has any bearing on my comment ?
> 
> Please rub the sleep out of your eyes.
> 
> As to your next question, who cares.  It really has no bearing on the accusation that FDR purposely tried to pack the court in order to influence it's outcome.
> 
> Then, of course, you have the somewhat disputed "switch in time that saved nine".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was nothing illegal nor immoral in FDR asking for a new makeup of the Court, it had been changed six times before FDR asked for a seventh change. Congress did not pass the request so what was the damage to the nation? And with the stitch it was of little  damage to FDR's programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bet....
> 
> As former Chief Justice William Rehnquist observed:
> 
> “ President Roosevelt lost the Court-packing battle, but he won the war for control of the Supreme Court ... not by any novel legislation, but by serving in office for more than twelve years, and appointing eight of the nine Justices of the Court. In this way the Constitution provides for ultimate responsibility of the Court to the political branches of government. [Yet] it was the United States Senate - a political body if there ever was one - who stepped in and saved the independence of the judiciary ... in Franklin Roosevelt's Court-packing plan in 1937".
> 
> Even his own party turned on him on this one.
> 
> But you keep believing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But again where was the Court ever given the power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional?
Click to expand...


Why would I answer that ?

It has no bearing on my claims.

Obviously Roosevelt had an answer...he was pissed at the court for blocking his New Deal legislation.

You want to argue Marbury v. Madison...start another thread.  I'd be happy to join in.


----------



## regent

Sun Devil 92 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where in the Constitution did it give the power to the Court to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional? When the Court decided they had the power was that a bigger lack of respect for the balance of power?
> So where in the Constitution was the Court given the power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional?
> Next question. How many times has the number of justices on the Supreme Court been changed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Did you think that that the first question has any bearing on my comment ?
> 
> Please rub the sleep out of your eyes.
> 
> As to your next question, who cares.  It really has no bearing on the accusation that FDR purposely tried to pack the court in order to influence it's outcome.
> 
> Then, of course, you have the somewhat disputed "switch in time that saved nine".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was nothing illegal nor immoral in FDR asking for a new makeup of the Court, it had been changed six times before FDR asked for a seventh change. Congress did not pass the request so what was the damage to the nation? And with the stitch it was of little  damage to FDR's programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bet....
> 
> As former Chief Justice William Rehnquist observed:
> 
> “ President Roosevelt lost the Court-packing battle, but he won the war for control of the Supreme Court ... not by any novel legislation, but by serving in office for more than twelve years, and appointing eight of the nine Justices of the Court. In this way the Constitution provides for ultimate responsibility of the Court to the political branches of government. [Yet] it was the United States Senate - a political body if there ever was one - who stepped in and saved the independence of the judiciary ... in Franklin Roosevelt's Court-packing plan in 1937".
> 
> Even his own party turned on him on this one.
> 
> But you keep believing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But again where was the Court ever given the power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I answer that ?
> 
> It has no bearing on my claims.
> 
> Obviously Roosevelt had an answer...he was pissed at the court for blocking his New Deal legislation.
> 
> You want to argue Marbury v. Madison...start another thread.  I'd be happy to join in.
Click to expand...

If the Court had no Constitutional power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional, FDR would not have been trying to pack the Supreme Court.  It's a package thing,


----------



## Vandalshandle

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR took office during the worst depression in world history. He was elected 4 times, and had WW2 all but won on his death. At the end of his presidency, America was the largest, most prosperous, indeed, the only, super power in the world.
> 
> These three sentences alone make him one of history's most successful presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.K.
> 
> By the same token....
> 
> Ronald Reagan took office as the economy was tanking.
> 
> He hardly campaigned in 1984 and almost totally swept his opponent.
> 
> If he could have run in 1988....No problem.
> 
> The U.S. had one of it's longest expansions following his presidency.
> 
> I guess he rates too.
> 
> Or did you want to rethink that ?
Click to expand...


Not particularly.


----------



## gipper

Vandalshandle said:


> FDR took office during the worst depression in world history. He was elected 4 times, and had WW2 all but won on his death. At the end of his presidency, America was the largest, most prosperous, indeed, the only, super power in the world.
> 
> These three sentences alone make him one of history's most successful presidents.


Utter bullshit.


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Did you think that that the first question has any bearing on my comment ?
> 
> Please rub the sleep out of your eyes.
> 
> As to your next question, who cares.  It really has no bearing on the accusation that FDR purposely tried to pack the court in order to influence it's outcome.
> 
> Then, of course, you have the somewhat disputed "switch in time that saved nine".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing illegal nor immoral in FDR asking for a new makeup of the Court, it had been changed six times before FDR asked for a seventh change. Congress did not pass the request so what was the damage to the nation? And with the stitch it was of little  damage to FDR's programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bet....
> 
> As former Chief Justice William Rehnquist observed:
> 
> “ President Roosevelt lost the Court-packing battle, but he won the war for control of the Supreme Court ... not by any novel legislation, but by serving in office for more than twelve years, and appointing eight of the nine Justices of the Court. In this way the Constitution provides for ultimate responsibility of the Court to the political branches of government. [Yet] it was the United States Senate - a political body if there ever was one - who stepped in and saved the independence of the judiciary ... in Franklin Roosevelt's Court-packing plan in 1937".
> 
> Even his own party turned on him on this one.
> 
> But you keep believing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But again where was the Court ever given the power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I answer that ?
> 
> It has no bearing on my claims.
> 
> Obviously Roosevelt had an answer...he was pissed at the court for blocking his New Deal legislation.
> 
> You want to argue Marbury v. Madison...start another thread.  I'd be happy to join in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Court had no Constitutional power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional, FDR would not have been trying to pack the Supreme Court.  It's a package thing,
Click to expand...

Justify FDR's court packing...silly.  You would do well under a dictator.


----------



## Vandalshandle

gipper said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR took office during the worst depression in world history. He was elected 4 times, and had WW2 all but won on his death. At the end of his presidency, America was the largest, most prosperous, indeed, the only, super power in the world.
> 
> These three sentences alone make him one of history's most successful presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> Utter bullshit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sun Devil 92

regent said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Did you think that that the first question has any bearing on my comment ?
> 
> Please rub the sleep out of your eyes.
> 
> As to your next question, who cares.  It really has no bearing on the accusation that FDR purposely tried to pack the court in order to influence it's outcome.
> 
> Then, of course, you have the somewhat disputed "switch in time that saved nine".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing illegal nor immoral in FDR asking for a new makeup of the Court, it had been changed six times before FDR asked for a seventh change. Congress did not pass the request so what was the damage to the nation? And with the stitch it was of little  damage to FDR's programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bet....
> 
> As former Chief Justice William Rehnquist observed:
> 
> “ President Roosevelt lost the Court-packing battle, but he won the war for control of the Supreme Court ... not by any novel legislation, but by serving in office for more than twelve years, and appointing eight of the nine Justices of the Court. In this way the Constitution provides for ultimate responsibility of the Court to the political branches of government. [Yet] it was the United States Senate - a political body if there ever was one - who stepped in and saved the independence of the judiciary ... in Franklin Roosevelt's Court-packing plan in 1937".
> 
> Even his own party turned on him on this one.
> 
> But you keep believing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But again where was the Court ever given the power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I answer that ?
> 
> It has no bearing on my claims.
> 
> Obviously Roosevelt had an answer...he was pissed at the court for blocking his New Deal legislation.
> 
> You want to argue Marbury v. Madison...start another thread.  I'd be happy to join in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Court had no Constitutional power to declare an act of Congress unconstitutional, FDR would not have been trying to pack the Supreme Court.  It's a package thing,
Click to expand...


Uhm...yeah,  I think I said that.

So what was the point of your question ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Vandalshandle said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR took office during the worst depression in world history. He was elected 4 times, and had WW2 all but won on his death. At the end of his presidency, America was the largest, most prosperous, indeed, the only, super power in the world.
> 
> These three sentences alone make him one of history's most successful presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.K.
> 
> By the same token....
> 
> Ronald Reagan took office as the economy was tanking.
> 
> He hardly campaigned in 1984 and almost totally swept his opponent.
> 
> If he could have run in 1988....No problem.
> 
> The U.S. had one of it's longest expansions following his presidency.
> 
> I guess he rates too.
> 
> Or did you want to rethink that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not particularly.
Click to expand...


So, I'll take that to mean you think Reagan belonged up there with FDR.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR took office during the worst depression in world history. He was elected 4 times, and had WW2 all but won on his death. At the end of his presidency, America was the largest, most prosperous, indeed, the only, super power in the world.
> 
> These three sentences alone make him one of history's most successful presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.K.
> 
> By the same token....
> 
> Ronald Reagan took office as the economy was tanking.
> 
> He hardly campaigned in 1984 and almost totally swept his opponent.
> 
> If he could have run in 1988....No problem.
> 
> The U.S. had one of it's longest expansions following his presidency.
> 
> I guess he rates too.
> 
> Or did you want to rethink that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not particularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'll take that to mean you think Reagan belonged up there with FDR.
Click to expand...


That would be an erroneous assumption on your part.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Vandalshandle said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR took office during the worst depression in world history. He was elected 4 times, and had WW2 all but won on his death. At the end of his presidency, America was the largest, most prosperous, indeed, the only, super power in the world.
> 
> These three sentences alone make him one of history's most successful presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.K.
> 
> By the same token....
> 
> Ronald Reagan took office as the economy was tanking.
> 
> He hardly campaigned in 1984 and almost totally swept his opponent.
> 
> If he could have run in 1988....No problem.
> 
> The U.S. had one of it's longest expansions following his presidency.
> 
> I guess he rates too.
> 
> Or did you want to rethink that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not particularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'll take that to mean you think Reagan belonged up there with FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be an erroneous assumption on your part.
Click to expand...


Of course.

Blind partisanship would not allow you to apply that same criteria to a Republican.  

Not that I think Reagan was all that great.

I'm more interested in the fools on this board who can't see past their partisan noses.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR took office during the worst depression in world history. He was elected 4 times, and had WW2 all but won on his death. At the end of his presidency, America was the largest, most prosperous, indeed, the only, super power in the world.
> 
> These three sentences alone make him one of history's most successful presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.K.
> 
> By the same token....
> 
> Ronald Reagan took office as the economy was tanking.
> 
> He hardly campaigned in 1984 and almost totally swept his opponent.
> 
> If he could have run in 1988....No problem.
> 
> The U.S. had one of it's longest expansions following his presidency.
> 
> I guess he rates too.
> 
> Or did you want to rethink that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not particularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'll take that to mean you think Reagan belonged up there with FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be an erroneous assumption on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Blind partisanship would not allow you to apply that same criteria to a Republican.
> 
> Not that I think Reagan was all that great.
> 
> I'm more interested in the fools on this board who can't see past their partisan noses.
Click to expand...


...and you assume that "blind partisanship" makes me think that Reagan was not a great president.

You seem to make a lot of assumptions, Sun....


----------



## Friends

regent said:


> The dilemma FDR faced was the question that many politicians in government were raising: are there saboteurs in the Japanese population? Either way it was a no-win proposition so it was played safe. We also know that there were many private enterprises urging the play-it-safe solution for their own benefit.  Now that we know better, would we do it today?


 
Another problem Roosevelt faced is that there was probably overwhelming support for Japanese internment at the time. If he opposed that sentiment, and if Japanese immigrants or Japanese Americans engaged in major acts of sabotage it would have been bad for him when he needed broad popular support to direct the war effort.


----------



## Unkotare

Ralph Carr: Defender of Japanese Americans | Colorado Virtual Library


----------



## gipper

Friends said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dilemma FDR faced was the question that many politicians in government were raising: are there saboteurs in the Japanese population? Either way it was a no-win proposition so it was played safe. We also know that there were many private enterprises urging the play-it-safe solution for their own benefit.  Now that we know better, would we do it today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem Roosevelt faced is that there was probably overwhelming support for Japanese internment at the time. If he opposed that sentiment, and if Japanese immigrants or Japanese Americans engaged in major acts of sabotage it would have been bad for him when he needed broad popular support to direct the war effort.
Click to expand...

Mob rule!


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Matthew said:


> A lot of it was great!!! FDR was a awesome president.
> 
> Fuck small idiotic backwards government!



Liberals Hoover and FDR gave us 16 years of Depression and world War that killed 60 millon souls. By any standard it was 10 times worse than any other period in American history!


----------



## regent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of it was great!!! FDR was a awesome president.
> 
> Fuck small idiotic backwards government!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals Hoover and FDR gave us 16 years of Depression and world War that killed 60 millon souls. By any standard it was 10 times worse than any other period in American history!
Click to expand...

And that may be the very reason historians rate FDR as America's best president. Of course over the years that rating will change, as it has changed.


----------



## Indeependent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of it was great!!! FDR was a awesome president.
> 
> Fuck small idiotic backwards government!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals Hoover and FDR gave us 16 years of Depression and world War that killed 60 millon souls. By any standard it was 10 times worse than any other period in American history!
Click to expand...


As opposed to children and adults dying in factories?
But, then again, Portfolio Conservatives LOVE cheap labor, don't they?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> And that may be the very reason historians rate FDR as America's best president.



the best because they caused 16 years of depression and world war????


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Indeependent said:


> As opposed to children and adults dying in factories?



dear, under capitalism you have to provide the best jobs and products possible to survive, not the worst jobs possible.

Do you understand??


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of it was great!!! FDR was a awesome president.
> 
> Fuck small idiotic backwards government!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals Hoover and FDR gave us 16 years of Depression and world War that killed 60 millon souls. By any standard it was 10 times worse than any other period in American history!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to children and adults dying in factories?
> But, then again, Portfolio Conservatives LOVE cheap labor, don't they?
Click to expand...




No more than hypocrite liberals do.


----------



## Indeependent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to children and adults dying in factories?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear, under capitalism you have to provide the best jobs and products possible to survive, not the worst jobs possible.
> 
> Do you understand??
Click to expand...

BS, and you know it.
FDR introduced the concept of treating people like human beings and Conservatives waited decades for Reagan to get rid of that factor.
A business has to provide a product that will be purchased; the product need not be better than the competition, IF there IS any competition.
Get your head out of your books.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> FDR introduced the concept of treating people like human beings....




Oh, is _that_ what he was doing when he threw innocent, loyal Americans into concentration camps? You just broke the Stupid-O-Meter.


----------



## regent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that may be the very reason historians rate FDR as America's best president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best because they caused 16 years of depression and world war????
Click to expand...


America's greatest historians probably see history differently than you. The topic is FDR so who is they? My own fault for responding to your post.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR introduced the concept of treating people like human beings....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, is _that_ what he was doing when he threw innocent, loyal Americans into concentration camps? You just broke the Stupid-O-Meter.
Click to expand...

Tunnel vision; you are making a judgment based on a narrow view of how your ancestors were treated.
For the most part in that time period, immigrants were not quite welcomed by those who already lived in the US.
Japan attacks and the powers that be have no idea of what newly arrived Japanese were thinking.
Heck, I can be angry at FDR for dragging his ass as far as getting involved in the war.
Probably a few million more Jews could have been saved, but I have an overview of that time period...exhaustion from WWI, racism and anti-Semitism.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Matthew said:


> A lot of it was great!!! FDR was a awesome president.
> 
> Fuck small idiotic backwards government!



Thanks for the laugh.....


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR introduced the concept of treating people like human beings....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, is _that_ what he was doing when he threw innocent, loyal Americans into concentration camps? You just broke the Stupid-O-Meter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tunnel vision; you are making a judgment based on a narrow view of how your ancestors were treated......
Click to expand...



What the hell does any of this have to do with how Irish immigrants were treated?


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> For the most part in that time period, immigrants were not quite welcomed by those who already lived in the US.....




There were wannabe Know-Nothing turds then just as there are now. There were millions of recent immigrants then just as there are now. There were real citizens who understood what America really is then just as there are now.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Japan attacks and the powers that be have no idea of what newly arrived Japanese were thinking.....




Wrong.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

regent said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that may be the very reason historians rate FDR as America's best president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best because they caused 16 years of depression and world war????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's greatest historians probably see history differently than you.
Click to expand...


You mean they see FDR's 16 year Great Depression and World war as a good thing?

Perhaps then they will love Obama too since his economy has been the worst since FDR's.

Maybe even if Obama can turn this recession into a Depression they will love Obama as much as FDR??


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan attacks and the powers that be have no idea of what newly arrived Japanese were thinking.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

You were there?
The old guard is always suspicious of new comers, regardless of national origin.
Italians and Irish faced enormous prejudice; that's why most cops were Italian and most firemen were Irish.
Everybody had to form their own ghetto.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan attacks and the powers that be have no idea of what newly arrived Japanese were thinking.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were there?
> The old guard is always suspicious of new comers, regardless of national origin.
> Italians and Irish faced enormous prejudice; that's why most cops were Italian and most firemen were Irish.
> Everybody had to form their own ghetto.
Click to expand...




Wrong again. The Irish were police also.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan attacks and the powers that be have no idea of what newly arrived Japanese were thinking.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were there?
> The old guard is always suspicious of new comers, regardless of national origin.
> Italians and Irish faced enormous prejudice; that's why most cops were Italian and most firemen were Irish.
> Everybody had to form their own ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. The Irish were police also.
Click to expand...


Very few, but once again you are a victim of emotional tunnel vision.
You'll understand Social Psychology when your kids are in their 20s.


----------



## Camp

regent said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that may be the very reason historians rate FDR as America's best president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best because they caused 16 years of depression and world war????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's greatest historians probably see history differently than you. The topic is FDR so who is they? My own fault for responding to your post.
Click to expand...

You should know better. Edward has been making that 16 year depression idiocy forever. At least now he has it narrowed down to they instead of just FDR.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Camp said:


> that 16 year depression idiocy forever..



if its idiocy please say why or admit with your silence or attempts to change the subject that you lack the IQ to do it.


----------



## Camp

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> that 16 year depression idiocy forever..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if its idiocy please say why or admit with your silence or attempts to change the subject that you lack the IQ to do it.
Click to expand...

Stock market crash was in 1929. Hoover was President. FDR came into office in '33. Dust bowl and droughts began in '34 and wreaked havoc in agriculture throughout the west and mid west all the way up to 1940. WWII is accepted by academics and scholars as the end of the Great Depression. 
Now give your idiotic facts to support your claim of a 16 year depression.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Camp said:


> Now give your idiotic facts to support your claim of a 16 year depression.


market crashed in 1929 and liberalism kept it going till 1945. Capitalism would have prevented it or ended it within one year. Wars don't end recession, moron. If they did we'd fight pretend wars and never have recessions!!


"We didn't admit it at the time, but practically the whole New Deal was extrapolated from programs that Hoover started".
*Rexford Guy Tugwell*, Roosevelt Advisor


----------



## Unkotare

That piece of shit fdr knew damn well Japanese Americans posed no threat.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan attacks and the powers that be have no idea of what newly arrived Japanese were thinking.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were there?
> The old guard is always suspicious of new comers, regardless of national origin.
> Italians and Irish faced enormous prejudice; that's why most cops were Italian and most firemen were Irish.
> Everybody had to form their own ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. The Irish were police also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very few, ......
Click to expand...



Wrong. Learn some history.


----------



## regent

I think every cop in Chicago was Irish, I think there is a cop gene.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> I think every cop in Chicago was Irish





Boston too


----------



## Campbell

regent said:


> One of the stories that show the difference is perhaps the Bonus Army of WWI vets asking for their pension to be paid a little early. Hoover sent MacArthur down to rout the vets killing a couple, including a vet's baby and burning their camps down. When FDR took office, the Bonus Army tried again, this time FDR sent Eleanor down alone to talk to the vets. She had tea with the vets, they sang some old army songs together and she left.



Eleanor was the most active, most tender hearted, real human first ladies this country has ever had but ugly..........if you look up the word in a dictionary her picture is listed as the definition.


----------



## Unkotare

Campbell said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the stories that show the difference is perhaps the Bonus Army of WWI vets asking for their pension to be paid a little early. Hoover sent MacArthur down to rout the vets killing a couple, including a vet's baby and burning their camps down. When FDR took office, the Bonus Army tried again, this time FDR sent Eleanor down alone to talk to the vets. She had tea with the vets, they sang some old army songs together and she left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleanor was the most active, most tender hearted [sic], real human first ladies this country has ever had ....
Click to expand...



And her husband was the worst scumbag piece of shit to ever soil the office of President of the United States.


----------



## Campbell

Unkotare said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the stories that show the difference is perhaps the Bonus Army of WWI vets asking for their pension to be paid a little early. Hoover sent MacArthur down to rout the vets killing a couple, including a vet's baby and burning their camps down. When FDR took office, the Bonus Army tried again, this time FDR sent Eleanor down alone to talk to the vets. She had tea with the vets, they sang some old army songs together and she left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleanor was the most active, most tender hearted [sic], real human first ladies this country has ever had ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And her husband was the worst scumbag piece of shit to ever soil the office of President of the United States.
Click to expand...


Yeah well.....everything is a matter of perspective. I'm 81 years old and in the mid and late 1930's grown men cried because they couldn't put food on the table for their families. A Republican president, Mr. Hoover had done the same goddam thing to our economy that Reagan and the Bushes did the only difference was that Hoover didn't have $800 billion to hand to the banks when they became bloated and failed the way George W. Bush did. Old people lived in county poor farms because they didn't have anything to use for food. There was no such thing as assistance for the needy, there was no social security, people worked six 12 hour days for less than $5.00 a week and ten people were standing in line hoping one would get fired so they would have a chance at it. Modern folks take everything for granted, stay on their I Phones and expect their children to get a good education from a good college but let me tell you something. About 30%-40% of families can't do those things. This shit of the top few percent of people getting it all will either change or hungry people will change it for them. It's happened before and it will happen again.


----------



## Camp

Americans hated the Japs after they bombed Pearl Harbor. When they saw how the Japs treated prisoners they hated them even more. Some Japs are still pissed off that FDR put the Japs living on the west coast into internment camps so they could not be a threat. People expected sabotage and spying to come from the Jap community. FDR's military commanders told him it was a good idea to intern the Japs. He followed their advice and the Japs on the west coast were unable to be successful spies or commit acts of sabotage. 
Back in those days people didn't play games and try to be politically correct. They did what they thought had to be done and they got the job at hand done fast and efficiently. War began by Japs in 1941 was over in 1945. Took less than four years from start to finish. We are in out 14th year of war in Afghanistan, still have troops in Korea, and still fighting and involved in Iraq. FDR was a serious guy. The people of the time liked his seriousness so much they elected him four times. To bad some Japs are still angry about him getting some Japs off the west coast, but it might have been one of the things that helped end the war as fast as he got it ended.


----------



## Unkotare

Campbell said:


> [ hungry people will change it for them. It's happened before and it will happen again.




When, comrade? When exactly, and how?


----------



## Unkotare

Campbell said:


> in the mid and late 1930's grown men cried because they couldn't put food on the table for their families. ....




http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/FDR-s-Policies-Prolonged-Depression-5409


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Some Japs are still pissed off .....




The word that you seem to be too stupid to spell is "Japanese." AMERICANS rightly condemn the piece of shit fdr for throwing innocent, loyal AMERICANS into his concentration camps.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> ... FDR's military commanders told him it was a good idea to intern the Japs [sic]. He followed their advice......




The US Navy and that piece of shit fdr's own justice dept told him that Japanese-AMERICANS on the west coast posed no threat to the nation. Meanwhile, on the east coast...


----------



## Campbell

Camp said:


> Americans hated the Japs after they bombed Pearl Harbor. When they saw how the Japs treated prisoners they hated them even more. Some Japs are still pissed off that FDR put the Japs living on the west coast into internment camps so they could not be a threat. People expected sabotage and spying to come from the Jap community. FDR's military commanders told him it was a good idea to intern the Japs. He followed their advice and the Japs on the west coast were unable to be successful spies or commit acts of sabotage.
> Back in those days people didn't play games and try to be politically correct. They did what they thought had to be done and they got the job at hand done fast and efficiently. War began by Japs in 1941 was over in 1945. Took less than four years from start to finish. We are in out 14th year of war in Afghanistan, still have troops in Korea, and still fighting and involved in Iraq. FDR was a serious guy. The people of the time liked his seriousness so much they elected him four times. To bad some Japs are still angry about him getting some Japs off the west coast, but it might have been one of the things that helped end the war as fast as he got it ended.



I love it.....Thanks!!

The goddam Republicans hated FDR so much that they completely(conveniently) forgot that the development of the nuclear age began during his tenure and that his VP, Ol' Harry had the balls to use a couple. Guess what????? That's the reason that now, even with the US and Russia(old soviets) have never used one of their 20,000-30,000 or so nukes. If the Republican party had it's way we would be fighting somebody every day of the year....forever. That's how their favorite corporations make all the big bucks. It's a documented fact that the draft dodging Cheney cleared $35,000,000 on his holdings in Halliburton while we were fighting in Iraq. A war which was totally unnecessary and started largely because of his continuous lying about Saddam Hussein having WMD's. I wouldn't trust any Republican politician in the shithouse wearing a muzzle.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the mid and late 1930's grown men cried because they couldn't put food on the table for their families. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/FDR-s-Policies-Prolonged-Depression-5409
Click to expand...

You always use that article, but it doesn't say what the title suggest. The article claims the depression was extended because minimum wages were set and unions were allowed to organize, thus adding to the increased wages. While this was great for workers, it allegedly slowed business from expanding at a greater rate. The claim is that if business would have been permitted to pay low wages and disallowed unions they could have profited more and those profits would have trickled down into the general economy. It is speculative tilted towards a pro business anti labor position The trickle down theory in it's early stage. Since it didn't happen, it is all just speculation. It also leaves out the gorilla in the room that you anti FDR guys always do. The Dust Bowl put entire states full of agriculture workers into unemployment. From the farm workers to the processors to the transporters. It caused these people to flee the unproductive farms and seek employment in other states and regions of the country. A climate event caused a situation beyond the control of government or anyone else. From 1932 to 1940 the country was devastated by drought and high winds that crippled the west and mid west as the Dust Bowl Storms made farming in the areas they occurred useless. FDR implemented policies that helped prevent business and industry from exploiting these desperate American. The article basically ignores this situation and contends that if business and industry had been allowed to pay these people with loaves of bread and cups of beans and rice they would have become profitable and ended the depression for the business and industry owners.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to prove "appeal to authority" is wrong, an appeal to authority, the encyclopedia, is used for proof.
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After careful reading of your charges I find the historians agree with me, America's greatest president. I wonder if the historians know of those charges, so as I have asked others, please get that information to the historians as quick as possible, rating  season is coming up, and last time FDR was rated number one.  To help your case I would suggest you ask Congress to investigate the Pearl Harbor attack first. Wonder why they never investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did investigate, but as is typical of statists, they ignored the damning facts just like you do.
> 
> I bet you think Oswald killed Kennedy....cause the state told you so.
Click to expand...

The evidence proves oswald killed kennedy.

Not the state


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's called a citation, there fella.  Points of fact aren't arguments--fallacious or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After careful reading of your charges I find the historians agree with me, America's greatest president. I wonder if the historians know of those charges, so as I have asked others, please get that information to the historians as quick as possible, rating  season is coming up, and last time FDR was rated number one.  To help your case I would suggest you ask Congress to investigate the Pearl Harbor attack first. Wonder why they never investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did investigate, but as is typical of statists, they ignored the damning facts just like you do.
> 
> I bet you think Oswald killed Kennedy....cause the state told you so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves oswald killed kennedy.
> 
> Not the state
Click to expand...

The evidence proves Oswald did not kill Kennedy, but you willingly believe the State that has proven time and again to be liars.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the mid and late 1930's grown men cried because they couldn't put food on the table for their families. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/FDR-s-Policies-Prolonged-Depression-5409
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always use that article, but it doesn't say what the title suggest.....
Click to expand...



"After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years."


----------



## Unkotare

Campbell said:


> t the development of the nuclear age began during his tenure .....




So did the Tuskegee experiments.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK evidence. When the knit picking starts, the misspelled words, the punctuation, the name calling, or a change of subject becomes the mode it's pretty much over.
> 
> 
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After careful reading of your charges I find the historians agree with me, America's greatest president. I wonder if the historians know of those charges, so as I have asked others, please get that information to the historians as quick as possible, rating  season is coming up, and last time FDR was rated number one.  To help your case I would suggest you ask Congress to investigate the Pearl Harbor attack first. Wonder why they never investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did investigate, but as is typical of statists, they ignored the damning facts just like you do.
> 
> I bet you think Oswald killed Kennedy....cause the state told you so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves oswald killed kennedy.
> 
> Not the state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves Oswald did not kill Kennedy, but you willingly believe the State that has proven time and again to be liars.
Click to expand...


No you are quite wrong.

It has nothing to do with WHO said what and it is irrelevant WHO says it.

The evidence proves OSwald did it and no evidence whatsoever supports any other theory.

Those are facts as has been shown and proven time and time again in the conspiracy section.


----------



## Unkotare

Campbell said:


> Cheney cleared $35,000,000 on his holdings in Halliburton while we were fighting in Iraq. .....




Wrong, completely wrong. He quit the company in 2000. Cheney sequestered his Halliburton stocks during his service as VP so that he could not profit from whatever actions the company was involved in. Then in 2005, he cashed in his stock options and donated ALL the $7 million in profits to charity.


----------



## Unkotare

Campbell said:


> A war which was totally unnecessary....




Most democrats at the time, and 37 countries, disagreed with you.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war which was totally unnecessary....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most democrats at the time, and 37 countries, disagreed with you.
Click to expand...

Ever read that war resolution, the Democrats dumped it right into Bush's lap, it was Bush's decision, his baby, and Bush grabbed it. But it paid off for Bush when he made that landing on the carrier with the mission accomplished sign. That was probably the high point of the war for Bush, then bingo, the reality started coming home. We will be paying off that war for some years yet, and what were the benefits--beside Bush's carrier landing?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war which was totally unnecessary....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most democrats at the time, and 37 countries, disagreed with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever read that war resolution, the Democrats dumped it right into Bush's lap, it was Bush's decision, his baby, and Bush grabbed it. But it paid off for Bush when he made that landing on the carrier with the mission accomplished sign. That was probably the high point of the war for Bush, then bingo, the reality started coming home. We will be paying off that war for some years yet, and what were the benefits--beside Bush's carrier landing?
Click to expand...



Still misunderstanding/lying about that all these years later?


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dispute these FACTS:
> 
> 1. FDR imprisoned Japanese Americans without trial.  Many lost their livelihoods and property.  He did not imprison German or Japanese Americans.  So, he is not only a lawless POTUS, but a racist.
> 2. FDR tried to pack the SC so that he could do whatever he wanted.  That makes him a tyrant.
> 3. His unconditional surrender requirement of Germany and Japan lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths.  That makes him a murderous fool.
> 4. FDR was warned several times of commie spies within his administration.  He did nothing.  That makes him a dumb ass fool.
> 5. He ignored Washington's rule of no more than two terms for the POTUS.  Running for a third and fourth term, even though he was terribly unhealthy.  That makes him an egotistical fool.
> 6. He did all he could to get Japan to strike first by refusing to negotiate with them and imposing sanctions on them.  He knew they were going to strike, because we had broken their code prior to Pearl Harbor.  He did not warn the commanders and then scapegoated them.  That makes him a traitor.
> 7. His absurd economic programs of scarcity lead to the destruction of livestock and crops, all while many Americans were starving during the Great Depression.  Fool again.
> 
> Do you find these actions by a POTUS, admirable?
> 
> Now try to use your OWN brain to answer that question, and not those of statist historians.
> 
> 
> 
> After careful reading of your charges I find the historians agree with me, America's greatest president. I wonder if the historians know of those charges, so as I have asked others, please get that information to the historians as quick as possible, rating  season is coming up, and last time FDR was rated number one.  To help your case I would suggest you ask Congress to investigate the Pearl Harbor attack first. Wonder why they never investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did investigate, but as is typical of statists, they ignored the damning facts just like you do.
> 
> I bet you think Oswald killed Kennedy....cause the state told you so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves oswald killed kennedy.
> 
> Not the state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves Oswald did not kill Kennedy, but you willingly believe the State that has proven time and again to be liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you are quite wrong.
> 
> It has nothing to do with WHO said what and it is irrelevant WHO says it.
> 
> The evidence proves OSwald did it and no evidence whatsoever supports any other theory.
> 
> Those are facts as has been shown and proven time and time again in the conspiracy section.
Click to expand...

That's funny...you know ever little about the assassination.


----------



## jasonnfree

Campbell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the stories that show the difference is perhaps the Bonus Army of WWI vets asking for their pension to be paid a little early. Hoover sent MacArthur down to rout the vets killing a couple, including a vet's baby and burning their camps down. When FDR took office, the Bonus Army tried again, this time FDR sent Eleanor down alone to talk to the vets. She had tea with the vets, they sang some old army songs together and she left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleanor was the most active, most tender hearted [sic], real human first ladies this country has ever had ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And her husband was the worst scumbag piece of shit to ever soil the office of President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well.....everything is a matter of perspective. I'm 81 years old and in the mid and late 1930's grown men cried because they couldn't put food on the table for their families. A Republican president, Mr. Hoover had done the same goddam thing to our economy that Reagan and the Bushes did the only difference was that Hoover didn't have $800 billion to hand to the banks when they became bloated and failed the way George W. Bush did. Old people lived in county poor farms because they didn't have anything to use for food. There was no such thing as assistance for the needy, there was no social security, people worked six 12 hour days for less than $5.00 a week and ten people were standing in line hoping one would get fired so they would have a chance at it. Modern folks take everything for granted, stay on their I Phones and expect their children to get a good education from a good college but let me tell you something. About 30%-40% of families can't do those things. This shit of the top few percent of people getting it all will either change or hungry people will change it for them. It's happened before and it will happen again.
Click to expand...


I'm 70, but the older generation talked about FDR times to me much the same as your post.   Just social security itself was a great thing.  The republican politicians  hated it back then, and they would love to destroy it today if they could, in my opinion.


----------



## Campbell

Unkotare said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheney cleared $35,000,000 on his holdings in Halliburton while we were fighting in Iraq. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, completely wrong. He quit the company in 2000. Cheney sequestered his Halliburton stocks during his service as VP so that he could not profit from whatever actions the company was involved in. Then in 2005, he cashed in his stock options and donated ALL the $7 million in profits to charity.
Click to expand...


LMAO!!!!! I require some kind of source besides Faux News. You are so full of schit that you smell bad.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the mid and late 1930's grown men cried because they couldn't put food on the table for their families. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/FDR-s-Policies-Prolonged-Depression-5409
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always use that article, but it doesn't say what the title suggest.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years."
Click to expand...

I gave a fair review and account of that report. Just a few post ago. The thesis is that the depression for industry and business could have been shortened if employers did not have to pay employees what FDR policies demanded and if funds for public works projects would have been used to bolster, subsidize and support industry. The effect would have been higher employment for the masses, but at wages that would have left the workers extremely poor. Good times for the wealthy business and corporate giants, horrible times for the common worker. Your Cole & Ohanian report is nothing more than a suggestion that FDR should have used a trickle down economic theory to solve the Great Depression.

Read the actual report instead of an interpretation.

www.minneapolisfed.org/research/wp/wp597.pdf


----------



## Campbell

Unkotare said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheney cleared $35,000,000 on his holdings in Halliburton while we were fighting in Iraq. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, completely wrong. He quit the company in 2000. Cheney sequestered his Halliburton stocks during his service as VP so that he could not profit from whatever actions the company was involved in. Then in 2005, he cashed in his stock options and donated ALL the $7 million in profits to charity.
Click to expand...


WRONG!!!!! Too Much Faux News!!!!





*Net Worth: $90 Million*


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> t the development of the nuclear age began during his tenure .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did the Tuskegee experiments.
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> t the development of the nuclear age began during his tenure .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did the Tuskegee experiments.
Click to expand...

Nothing compared to the Jap's Unit 731. No comparison.


----------



## Unkotare

Campbell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheney cleared $35,000,000 on his holdings in Halliburton while we were fighting in Iraq. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, completely wrong. He quit the company in 2000. Cheney sequestered his Halliburton stocks during his service as VP so that he could not profit from whatever actions the company was involved in. Then in 2005, he cashed in his stock options and donated ALL the $7 million in profits to charity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!! I require some kind of source besides Faux News. You are so full of schit that you smell bad.
Click to expand...





You're completely ignorant of recent history?


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> t the development of the nuclear age began during his tenure .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did the Tuskegee experiments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> t the development of the nuclear age began during his tenure .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So did the Tuskegee experiments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing compared to the Jap's Unit 731. No comparison.
Click to expand...



Who, besides you, is comparing?


----------



## guno

The greatest Presidents


----------



## Unkotare

guno said:


> The greatest Presidents






By far the two worst. In order.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> After careful reading of your charges I find the historians agree with me, America's greatest president. I wonder if the historians know of those charges, so as I have asked others, please get that information to the historians as quick as possible, rating  season is coming up, and last time FDR was rated number one.  To help your case I would suggest you ask Congress to investigate the Pearl Harbor attack first. Wonder why they never investigated?
> 
> 
> 
> They did investigate, but as is typical of statists, they ignored the damning facts just like you do.
> 
> I bet you think Oswald killed Kennedy....cause the state told you so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves oswald killed kennedy.
> 
> Not the state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence proves Oswald did not kill Kennedy, but you willingly believe the State that has proven time and again to be liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you are quite wrong.
> 
> It has nothing to do with WHO said what and it is irrelevant WHO says it.
> 
> The evidence proves OSwald did it and no evidence whatsoever supports any other theory.
> 
> Those are facts as has been shown and proven time and time again in the conspiracy section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny...you know ever little about the assassination.
Click to expand...

Wrong it is you who knows little about it.

Especially the evidence


----------



## Campbell

Unkotare said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest Presidents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far the two worst. In order.
Click to expand...


The two worst are...in order of damage done:


----------



## Conservative65

guno said:


> The greatest Presidents



The two biggest pieces of shit to be President.


----------



## gipper

jasonnfree said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the stories that show the difference is perhaps the Bonus Army of WWI vets asking for their pension to be paid a little early. Hoover sent MacArthur down to rout the vets killing a couple, including a vet's baby and burning their camps down. When FDR took office, the Bonus Army tried again, this time FDR sent Eleanor down alone to talk to the vets. She had tea with the vets, they sang some old army songs together and she left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleanor was the most active, most tender hearted [sic], real human first ladies this country has ever had ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And her husband was the worst scumbag piece of shit to ever soil the office of President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well.....everything is a matter of perspective. I'm 81 years old and in the mid and late 1930's grown men cried because they couldn't put food on the table for their families. A Republican president, Mr. Hoover had done the same goddam thing to our economy that Reagan and the Bushes did the only difference was that Hoover didn't have $800 billion to hand to the banks when they became bloated and failed the way George W. Bush did. Old people lived in county poor farms because they didn't have anything to use for food. There was no such thing as assistance for the needy, there was no social security, people worked six 12 hour days for less than $5.00 a week and ten people were standing in line hoping one would get fired so they would have a chance at it. Modern folks take everything for granted, stay on their I Phones and expect their children to get a good education from a good college but let me tell you something. About 30%-40% of families can't do those things. This shit of the top few percent of people getting it all will either change or hungry people will change it for them. It's happened before and it will happen again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 70, but the older generation talked about FDR times to me much the same as your post.   Just social security itself was a great thing.  The republican politicians  hated it back then, and they would love to destroy it today if they could, in my opinion.
Click to expand...

Your opinion is that of a brainwashed partisan.

Since FDR, there have been many R presidents and congresses, yet not one ever tried to 'destroy 'SS.  In fact, they expanded it.

Stop believing the liberal media and D party propaganda.  You will come to realize that both parties are very much alike.  However, they both need to propagandize their base to get votes.  Sadly, many Americans are just like you and chose to believe the propaganda.


----------



## Unkotare

Campbell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest Presidents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far the two worst. In order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The two worst are...in order of damage done:
Click to expand...






Which one of them put innocent, loyal  Americans in concentration camps?


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence proves oswald killed kennedy.
> 
> Not the state
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence proves Oswald did not kill Kennedy, but you willingly believe the State that has proven time and again to be liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you are quite wrong.
> 
> It has nothing to do with WHO said what and it is irrelevant WHO says it.
> 
> The evidence proves OSwald did it and no evidence whatsoever supports any other theory.
> 
> Those are facts as has been shown and proven time and time again in the conspiracy section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny...you know ever little about the assassination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong it is you who knows little about it.
> 
> Especially the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.....
> 
> You ar
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the stories that show the difference is perhaps the Bonus Army of WWI vets asking for their pension to be paid a little early. Hoover sent MacArthur down to rout the vets killing a couple, including a vet's baby and burning their camps down. When FDR took office, the Bonus Army tried again, this time FDR sent Eleanor down alone to talk to the vets. She had tea with the vets, they sang some old army songs together and she left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eleanor was the most active, most tender hearted [sic], real human first ladies this country has ever had ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And her husband was the worst scumbag piece of shit to ever soil the office of President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well.....everything is a matter of perspective. I'm 81 years old and in the mid and late 1930's grown men cried because they couldn't put food on the table for their families. A Republican president, Mr. Hoover had done the same goddam thing to our economy that Reagan and the Bushes did the only difference was that Hoover didn't have $800 billion to hand to the banks when they became bloated and failed the way George W. Bush did. Old people lived in county poor farms because they didn't have anything to use for food. There was no such thing as assistance for the needy, there was no social security, people worked six 12 hour days for less than $5.00 a week and ten people were standing in line hoping one would get fired so they would have a chance at it. Modern folks take everything for granted, stay on their I Phones and expect their children to get a good education from a good college but let me tell you something. About 30%-40% of families can't do those things. This shit of the top few percent of people getting it all will either change or hungry people will change it for them. It's happened before and it will happen again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 70, but the older generation talked about FDR times to me much the same as your post.   Just social security itself was a great thing.  The republican politicians  hated it back then, and they would love to destroy it today if they could, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion is that of a brainwashed partisan.
> 
> Since FDR, there have been many R presidents and congresses, yet not one ever tried to 'destroy 'SS.  In fact, they expanded it.
> 
> Stop believing the liberal media and D party propaganda.  You will come to realize that both parties are very much alike.  However, they both need to propagandize their base to get votes.  Sadly, many Americans are just like you and chose to believe the propaganda.
Click to expand...

Republicans have called for privatizing social security for almost two decades. Presidential candidate and Republican Governor Kasich did it in the 90's and is in the news this week for proposing it as an "innovation".


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence proves oswald killed kennedy.
> 
> Not the state
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence proves Oswald did not kill Kennedy, but you willingly believe the State that has proven time and again to be liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you are quite wrong.
> 
> It has nothing to do with WHO said what and it is irrelevant WHO says it.
> 
> The evidence proves OSwald did it and no evidence whatsoever supports any other theory.
> 
> Those are facts as has been shown and proven time and time again in the conspiracy section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny...you know ever little about the assassination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong it is you who knows little about it.
> 
> Especially the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.....
> 
> You ar
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the stories that show the difference is perhaps the Bonus Army of WWI vets asking for their pension to be paid a little early. Hoover sent MacArthur down to rout the vets killing a couple, including a vet's baby and burning their camps down. When FDR took office, the Bonus Army tried again, this time FDR sent Eleanor down alone to talk to the vets. She had tea with the vets, they sang some old army songs together and she left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eleanor was the most active, most tender hearted [sic], real human first ladies this country has ever had ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And her husband was the worst scumbag piece of shit to ever soil the office of President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well.....everything is a matter of perspective. I'm 81 years old and in the mid and late 1930's grown men cried because they couldn't put food on the table for their families. A Republican president, Mr. Hoover had done the same goddam thing to our economy that Reagan and the Bushes did the only difference was that Hoover didn't have $800 billion to hand to the banks when they became bloated and failed the way George W. Bush did. Old people lived in county poor farms because they didn't have anything to use for food. There was no such thing as assistance for the needy, there was no social security, people worked six 12 hour days for less than $5.00 a week and ten people were standing in line hoping one would get fired so they would have a chance at it. Modern folks take everything for granted, stay on their I Phones and expect their children to get a good education from a good college but let me tell you something. About 30%-40% of families can't do those things. This shit of the top few percent of people getting it all will either change or hungry people will change it for them. It's happened before and it will happen again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 70, but the older generation talked about FDR times to me much the same as your post.   Just social security itself was a great thing.  The republican politicians  hated it back then, and they would love to destroy it today if they could, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion is that of a brainwashed partisan.
> 
> Since FDR, there have been many R presidents and congresses, yet not one ever tried to 'destroy 'SS.  In fact, they expanded it.
> 
> Stop believing the liberal media and D party propaganda.  You will come to realize that both parties are very much alike.  However, they both need to propagandize their base to get votes.  Sadly, many Americans are just like you and chose to believe the propaganda.
Click to expand...


Yes and once again the evidence proves you wrong


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence proves Oswald did not kill Kennedy, but you willingly believe the State that has proven time and again to be liars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you are quite wrong.
> 
> It has nothing to do with WHO said what and it is irrelevant WHO says it.
> 
> The evidence proves OSwald did it and no evidence whatsoever supports any other theory.
> 
> Those are facts as has been shown and proven time and time again in the conspiracy section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny...you know ever little about the assassination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong it is you who knows little about it.
> 
> Especially the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.....
> 
> You ar
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eleanor was the most active, most tender hearted [sic], real human first ladies this country has ever had ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And her husband was the worst scumbag piece of shit to ever soil the office of President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well.....everything is a matter of perspective. I'm 81 years old and in the mid and late 1930's grown men cried because they couldn't put food on the table for their families. A Republican president, Mr. Hoover had done the same goddam thing to our economy that Reagan and the Bushes did the only difference was that Hoover didn't have $800 billion to hand to the banks when they became bloated and failed the way George W. Bush did. Old people lived in county poor farms because they didn't have anything to use for food. There was no such thing as assistance for the needy, there was no social security, people worked six 12 hour days for less than $5.00 a week and ten people were standing in line hoping one would get fired so they would have a chance at it. Modern folks take everything for granted, stay on their I Phones and expect their children to get a good education from a good college but let me tell you something. About 30%-40% of families can't do those things. This shit of the top few percent of people getting it all will either change or hungry people will change it for them. It's happened before and it will happen again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 70, but the older generation talked about FDR times to me much the same as your post.   Just social security itself was a great thing.  The republican politicians  hated it back then, and they would love to destroy it today if they could, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion is that of a brainwashed partisan.
> 
> Since FDR, there have been many R presidents and congresses, yet not one ever tried to 'destroy 'SS.  In fact, they expanded it.
> 
> Stop believing the liberal media and D party propaganda.  You will come to realize that both parties are very much alike.  However, they both need to propagandize their base to get votes.  Sadly, many Americans are just like you and chose to believe the propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have called for privatizing social security for almost two decades. Presidential candidate and Republican Governor Kasich did it in the 90's and is in the news this week for proposing it as an "innovation".
Click to expand...

Is privatization the same thing as 'destroying?'


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are quite wrong.
> 
> It has nothing to do with WHO said what and it is irrelevant WHO says it.
> 
> The evidence proves OSwald did it and no evidence whatsoever supports any other theory.
> 
> Those are facts as has been shown and proven time and time again in the conspiracy section.
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny...you know ever little about the assassination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong it is you who knows little about it.
> 
> Especially the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.....
> 
> You ar
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And her husband was the worst scumbag piece of shit to ever soil the office of President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well.....everything is a matter of perspective. I'm 81 years old and in the mid and late 1930's grown men cried because they couldn't put food on the table for their families. A Republican president, Mr. Hoover had done the same goddam thing to our economy that Reagan and the Bushes did the only difference was that Hoover didn't have $800 billion to hand to the banks when they became bloated and failed the way George W. Bush did. Old people lived in county poor farms because they didn't have anything to use for food. There was no such thing as assistance for the needy, there was no social security, people worked six 12 hour days for less than $5.00 a week and ten people were standing in line hoping one would get fired so they would have a chance at it. Modern folks take everything for granted, stay on their I Phones and expect their children to get a good education from a good college but let me tell you something. About 30%-40% of families can't do those things. This shit of the top few percent of people getting it all will either change or hungry people will change it for them. It's happened before and it will happen again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 70, but the older generation talked about FDR times to me much the same as your post.   Just social security itself was a great thing.  The republican politicians  hated it back then, and they would love to destroy it today if they could, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion is that of a brainwashed partisan.
> 
> Since FDR, there have been many R presidents and congresses, yet not one ever tried to 'destroy 'SS.  In fact, they expanded it.
> 
> Stop believing the liberal media and D party propaganda.  You will come to realize that both parties are very much alike.  However, they both need to propagandize their base to get votes.  Sadly, many Americans are just like you and chose to believe the propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have called for privatizing social security for almost two decades. Presidential candidate and Republican Governor Kasich did it in the 90's and is in the news this week for proposing it as an "innovation".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is privatization the same thing as 'destroying?'
Click to expand...


I was referring to JFK


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are quite wrong.
> 
> It has nothing to do with WHO said what and it is irrelevant WHO says it.
> 
> The evidence proves OSwald did it and no evidence whatsoever supports any other theory.
> 
> Those are facts as has been shown and proven time and time again in the conspiracy section.
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny...you know ever little about the assassination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong it is you who knows little about it.
> 
> Especially the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.....
> 
> You ar
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And her husband was the worst scumbag piece of shit to ever soil the office of President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well.....everything is a matter of perspective. I'm 81 years old and in the mid and late 1930's grown men cried because they couldn't put food on the table for their families. A Republican president, Mr. Hoover had done the same goddam thing to our economy that Reagan and the Bushes did the only difference was that Hoover didn't have $800 billion to hand to the banks when they became bloated and failed the way George W. Bush did. Old people lived in county poor farms because they didn't have anything to use for food. There was no such thing as assistance for the needy, there was no social security, people worked six 12 hour days for less than $5.00 a week and ten people were standing in line hoping one would get fired so they would have a chance at it. Modern folks take everything for granted, stay on their I Phones and expect their children to get a good education from a good college but let me tell you something. About 30%-40% of families can't do those things. This shit of the top few percent of people getting it all will either change or hungry people will change it for them. It's happened before and it will happen again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 70, but the older generation talked about FDR times to me much the same as your post.   Just social security itself was a great thing.  The republican politicians  hated it back then, and they would love to destroy it today if they could, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion is that of a brainwashed partisan.
> 
> Since FDR, there have been many R presidents and congresses, yet not one ever tried to 'destroy 'SS.  In fact, they expanded it.
> 
> Stop believing the liberal media and D party propaganda.  You will come to realize that both parties are very much alike.  However, they both need to propagandize their base to get votes.  Sadly, many Americans are just like you and chose to believe the propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have called for privatizing social security for almost two decades. Presidential candidate and Republican Governor Kasich did it in the 90's and is in the news this week for proposing it as an "innovation".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is privatization the same thing as 'destroying?'
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Campbell

gipper said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the stories that show the difference is perhaps the Bonus Army of WWI vets asking for their pension to be paid a little early. Hoover sent MacArthur down to rout the vets killing a couple, including a vet's baby and burning their camps down. When FDR took office, the Bonus Army tried again, this time FDR sent Eleanor down alone to talk to the vets. She had tea with the vets, they sang some old army songs together and she left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleanor was the most active, most tender hearted [sic], real human first ladies this country has ever had ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And her husband was the worst scumbag piece of shit to ever soil the office of President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well.....everything is a matter of perspective. I'm 81 years old and in the mid and late 1930's grown men cried because they couldn't put food on the table for their families. A Republican president, Mr. Hoover had done the same goddam thing to our economy that Reagan and the Bushes did the only difference was that Hoover didn't have $800 billion to hand to the banks when they became bloated and failed the way George W. Bush did. Old people lived in county poor farms because they didn't have anything to use for food. There was no such thing as assistance for the needy, there was no social security, people worked six 12 hour days for less than $5.00 a week and ten people were standing in line hoping one would get fired so they would have a chance at it. Modern folks take everything for granted, stay on their I Phones and expect their children to get a good education from a good college but let me tell you something. About 30%-40% of families can't do those things. This shit of the top few percent of people getting it all will either change or hungry people will change it for them. It's happened before and it will happen again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 70, but the older generation talked about FDR times to me much the same as your post.   Just social security itself was a great thing.  The republican politicians  hated it back then, and they would love to destroy it today if they could, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion is that of a brainwashed partisan.
> 
> Since FDR, there have been many R presidents and congresses, yet not one ever tried to 'destroy 'SS.  In fact, they expanded it.
> 
> Stop believing the liberal media and D party propaganda.  You will come to realize that both parties are very much alike.  However, they both need to propagandize their base to get votes.  Sadly, many Americans are just like you and chose to believe the propaganda.
Click to expand...

what you say couldn't be further from the truth. I was an active Republican during the first 30 years beginning in 1955. I voted for Eisenhower, Goldwater, Nixon three times. Even voted for Reagan once. Then I saw the plot to funnel everything up to the top 1%. I went twenty years and didn't even vote. I'll never vote for another Republican if I live to 100.


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny...you know ever little about the assassination.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong it is you who knows little about it.
> 
> Especially the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.....
> 
> You ar
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well.....everything is a matter of perspective. I'm 81 years old and in the mid and late 1930's grown men cried because they couldn't put food on the table for their families. A Republican president, Mr. Hoover had done the same goddam thing to our economy that Reagan and the Bushes did the only difference was that Hoover didn't have $800 billion to hand to the banks when they became bloated and failed the way George W. Bush did. Old people lived in county poor farms because they didn't have anything to use for food. There was no such thing as assistance for the needy, there was no social security, people worked six 12 hour days for less than $5.00 a week and ten people were standing in line hoping one would get fired so they would have a chance at it. Modern folks take everything for granted, stay on their I Phones and expect their children to get a good education from a good college but let me tell you something. About 30%-40% of families can't do those things. This shit of the top few percent of people getting it all will either change or hungry people will change it for them. It's happened before and it will happen again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 70, but the older generation talked about FDR times to me much the same as your post.   Just social security itself was a great thing.  The republican politicians  hated it back then, and they would love to destroy it today if they could, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion is that of a brainwashed partisan.
> 
> Since FDR, there have been many R presidents and congresses, yet not one ever tried to 'destroy 'SS.  In fact, they expanded it.
> 
> Stop believing the liberal media and D party propaganda.  You will come to realize that both parties are very much alike.  However, they both need to propagandize their base to get votes.  Sadly, many Americans are just like you and chose to believe the propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have called for privatizing social security for almost two decades. Presidential candidate and Republican Governor Kasich did it in the 90's and is in the news this week for proposing it as an "innovation".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is privatization the same thing as 'destroying?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

Well then, I assume you think socializing everything is the best thing for America.


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong it is you who knows little about it.
> 
> Especially the evidence
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.....
> 
> You ar
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 70, but the older generation talked about FDR times to me much the same as your post.   Just social security itself was a great thing.  The republican politicians  hated it back then, and they would love to destroy it today if they could, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion is that of a brainwashed partisan.
> 
> Since FDR, there have been many R presidents and congresses, yet not one ever tried to 'destroy 'SS.  In fact, they expanded it.
> 
> Stop believing the liberal media and D party propaganda.  You will come to realize that both parties are very much alike.  However, they both need to propagandize their base to get votes.  Sadly, many Americans are just like you and chose to believe the propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have called for privatizing social security for almost two decades. Presidential candidate and Republican Governor Kasich did it in the 90's and is in the news this week for proposing it as an "innovation".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is privatization the same thing as 'destroying?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, I assume you think socializing everything is the best thing for America.
Click to expand...

No, your assumption is wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny...you know ever little about the assassination.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong it is you who knows little about it.
> 
> Especially the evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.....
> 
> You ar
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well.....everything is a matter of perspective. I'm 81 years old and in the mid and late 1930's grown men cried because they couldn't put food on the table for their families. A Republican president, Mr. Hoover had done the same goddam thing to our economy that Reagan and the Bushes did the only difference was that Hoover didn't have $800 billion to hand to the banks when they became bloated and failed the way George W. Bush did. Old people lived in county poor farms because they didn't have anything to use for food. There was no such thing as assistance for the needy, there was no social security, people worked six 12 hour days for less than $5.00 a week and ten people were standing in line hoping one would get fired so they would have a chance at it. Modern folks take everything for granted, stay on their I Phones and expect their children to get a good education from a good college but let me tell you something. About 30%-40% of families can't do those things. This shit of the top few percent of people getting it all will either change or hungry people will change it for them. It's happened before and it will happen again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 70, but the older generation talked about FDR times to me much the same as your post.   Just social security itself was a great thing.  The republican politicians  hated it back then, and they would love to destroy it today if they could, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion is that of a brainwashed partisan.
> 
> Since FDR, there have been many R presidents and congresses, yet not one ever tried to 'destroy 'SS.  In fact, they expanded it.
> 
> Stop believing the liberal media and D party propaganda.  You will come to realize that both parties are very much alike.  However, they both need to propagandize their base to get votes.  Sadly, many Americans are just like you and chose to believe the propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have called for privatizing social security for almost two decades. Presidential candidate and Republican Governor Kasich did it in the 90's and is in the news this week for proposing it as an "innovation".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is privatization the same thing as 'destroying?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...







Nonsense. Mindless, leftist dogma.


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> Yes it is.....
> 
> You ar
> Your opinion is that of a brainwashed partisan.
> 
> Since FDR, there have been many R presidents and congresses, yet not one ever tried to 'destroy 'SS.  In fact, they expanded it.
> 
> Stop believing the liberal media and D party propaganda.  You will come to realize that both parties are very much alike.  However, they both need to propagandize their base to get votes.  Sadly, many Americans are just like you and chose to believe the propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans have called for privatizing social security for almost two decades. Presidential candidate and Republican Governor Kasich did it in the 90's and is in the news this week for proposing it as an "innovation".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is privatization the same thing as 'destroying?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, I assume you think socializing everything is the best thing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your assumption is wrong.
Click to expand...

Let's review.  

Free market capitalism has given us so much.  Unlimited government not so much...in fact, it only takes and destroys, but some like you can't see the truth.


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans have called for privatizing social security for almost two decades. Presidential candidate and Republican Governor Kasich did it in the 90's and is in the news this week for proposing it as an "innovation".
> 
> 
> 
> Is privatization the same thing as 'destroying?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, I assume you think socializing everything is the best thing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your assumption is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> Free market capitalism has given us so much.  Unlimited government not so much...in fact, it only takes and destroys, but some like you can't see the truth.
Click to expand...

I support capitalism. I just happen to see areas where socialist or quasi socialist programs are better suited in some circumstances. Social Security is a hybrid insurance program that has no real match in private business. I do not view SS as an investment program. It is a social safety net program that only the government can provide. It is designed to never fail in it's primary purpose. It's primary purpose is to insure senior citizens have a minimal amount of financial stability that will give a measure of dignified and comfortable living conditions in the years they are no longer able to do so on their own.


----------



## Campbell

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans have called for privatizing social security for almost two decades. Presidential candidate and Republican Governor Kasich did it in the 90's and is in the news this week for proposing it as an "innovation".
> 
> 
> 
> Is privatization the same thing as 'destroying?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, I assume you think socializing everything is the best thing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your assumption is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> Free market capitalism has given us so much.  Unlimited government not so much...in fact, it only takes and destroys, but some like you can't see the truth.
Click to expand...

Free market capitalism brought us the absolute catastrophe at the end of Bush's two terms. If he hadn't handed the biggest financial institutions in the world nearly a trillion dollars we would have had another 1930's Hoover depression. I was a youngster then and saw the aftermath of that mess. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## gipper

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is privatization the same thing as 'destroying?'
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, I assume you think socializing everything is the best thing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your assumption is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> Free market capitalism has given us so much.  Unlimited government not so much...in fact, it only takes and destroys, but some like you can't see the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I support capitalism. I just happen to see areas where socialist or quasi socialist programs are better suited in some circumstances. Social Security is a hybrid insurance program that has no real match in private business. I do not view SS as an investment program. It is a social safety net program that only the government can provide. It is designed to never fail in it's primary purpose. It's primary purpose is to insure senior citizens have a minimal amount of financial stability that will give a measure of dignified and comfortable living conditions in the years they are no longer able to do so on their own.
Click to expand...

Putting your delusions about SS aside for a moment, it has indeed helped many elderly Americans.  The problem is it will and is going bankrupt, just like the nation.  It needs reform, but whenever reform plans are tabled, including even minor changes, the Left screams those nasty Rs are trying to 'destroy' it and many foolish Americans fall for the propaganda.

SS is not anywhere near a hybrid insurance or investment program.  It is a ponzi scheme...and what do you know for CERTAIN about ponzi schemes? 

Answer: they always fail.


----------



## gipper

Campbell said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is privatization the same thing as 'destroying?'
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, I assume you think socializing everything is the best thing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your assumption is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> Free market capitalism has given us so much.  Unlimited government not so much...in fact, it only takes and destroys, but some like you can't see the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free market capitalism brought us the absolute catastrophe at the end of Bush's two terms. If he hadn't handed the biggest financial institutions in the world nearly a trillion dollars we would have had another 1930's Hoover depression. I was a youngster then and saw the aftermath of that mess. It wasn't pretty.
Click to expand...

You have admitted to not knowing what free market capitalism is.

Hint:  It does not include bailing out the largest banks.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> It is designed to never fail in it's primary purpose.....




Its design guarantees its eventual failure.


----------



## Unkotare

Campbell said:


> Free market capitalism brought us the absolute catastrophe at the end of Bush's two terms.......




Wrong. Government meddling brought that.


----------



## Campbell

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, I assume you think socializing everything is the best thing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your assumption is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> Free market capitalism has given us so much.  Unlimited government not so much...in fact, it only takes and destroys, but some like you can't see the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I support capitalism. I just happen to see areas where socialist or quasi socialist programs are better suited in some circumstances. Social Security is a hybrid insurance program that has no real match in private business. I do not view SS as an investment program. It is a social safety net program that only the government can provide. It is designed to never fail in it's primary purpose. It's primary purpose is to insure senior citizens have a minimal amount of financial stability that will give a measure of dignified and comfortable living conditions in the years they are no longer able to do so on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting your delusions about SS aside for a moment, it has indeed helped many elderly Americans.  The problem is it will and is going bankrupt, just like the nation.  It needs reform, but whenever reform plans are tabled, including even minor changes, the Left screams those nasty Rs are trying to 'destroy' it and many foolish Americans fall for the propaganda.
> 
> SS is not anywhere near a hybrid insurance or investment program.  It is a ponzi scheme...and what do you know for CERTAIN about ponzi schemes?
> 
> Answer: they always fail.
Click to expand...


Bullshit and Horse Kock!! Typical Republican useless banter in an attempt to further lengthen average people from the rich. I've gottcher Ponzi scheme.....It's called tax cuts for the rich:











..........................Total U S Debt...........................

09/30/2014 $17,824,071,380,733.82
09/30/2013 $16,738,183,526,697.32
09/30/2012 $16,066,241,407,385.89
09/30/2011 $14,790,340,328,557.15
09/30/2010 $13,561,623,030,891.79

09/30/2009 $11,909,829,003,511.75*(80% Of All Debt Across 232 Years Borrowed By Reagan And Bushes)*

09/30/2008 $10,024,724,896,912.49(Times Square Debt Clock Modified To Accommodate Tens of Trillions)

09/30/2007 $9,007,653,372,262.48
09/30/2006 $8,506,973,899,215.23
09/30/2005 $7,932,709,661,723.50
09/30/2004 $7,379,052,696,330.32

09/30/2003 $6,783,231,062,743.62(Second Bush Tax Cuts Enacted Using Reconciliation)

09/30/2002 $6,228,235,965,597.16

09/30/2001 $5,807,463,412,200.06(First Bush Tax Cuts Enacted Using Reconciliation)

09/30/2000 $5,674,178,209,886.86(Administration And Congress Arguing About How To Use Surplus)

09/30/1999 $5,656,270,901,615.43(First Surplus Generated...On Track To Completely Pay Off Debt By 2012)

09/30/1998 $5,526,193,008,897.62
09/30/1997 $5,413,146,011,397.34
09/30/1996 $5,224,810,939,135.73
09/29/1995 $4,973,982,900,709.39
09/30/1994 $4,692,749,910,013.32

09/30/1993 $4,411,488,883,139.38 ( Debt Quadrupled By Reagan/Bush41)

09/30/1992 $4,064,620,655,521.66
09/30/1991 $3,665,303,351,697.03
09/28/1990 $3,233,313,451,777.25
09/29/1989 $2,857,430,960,187.32
09/30/1988 $2,602,337,712,041.16
09/30/1987 $2,350,276,890,953.00
09/30/1986 $2,125,302,616,658.42
09/30/1985 $1,823,103,000,000.00
09/30/1984 $1,572,266,000,000.00
09/30/1983 $1,377,210,000,000.00

09/30/1982 $1,142,034,000,000.00(Total Debt Passes $1 Trillion)(*Reagan Slashed Tax Rates To Pre Depression Levels)*

09/30/1981 $997,855,000,000.00


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, I assume you think socializing everything is the best thing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your assumption is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> Free market capitalism has given us so much.  Unlimited government not so much...in fact, it only takes and destroys, but some like you can't see the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I support capitalism. I just happen to see areas where socialist or quasi socialist programs are better suited in some circumstances. Social Security is a hybrid insurance program that has no real match in private business. I do not view SS as an investment program. It is a social safety net program that only the government can provide. It is designed to never fail in it's primary purpose. It's primary purpose is to insure senior citizens have a minimal amount of financial stability that will give a measure of dignified and comfortable living conditions in the years they are no longer able to do so on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting your delusions about SS aside for a moment, it has indeed helped many elderly Americans.  The problem is it will and is going bankrupt, just like the nation.  It needs reform, but whenever reform plans are tabled, including even minor changes, the Left screams those nasty Rs are trying to 'destroy' it and many foolish Americans fall for the propaganda.
> 
> SS is not anywhere near a hybrid insurance or investment program.  It is a ponzi scheme...and what do you know for CERTAIN about ponzi schemes?
> 
> Answer: they always fail.
Click to expand...

I know this about Ponzi schemes, Social Security is not one. I also know that many reforms suggested by the left are rejected by the right making your claim about the left being responsible for stopping reform misleading. The fact that reforms can be made is proof that SS is not a Ponzi scheme. Unlike Ponzi schemes, SS through government reforms has the ability to reduce outputs of cash and increase income at will. You might complain that means restrictions and means testing, and  complain increased taxes are unfair, but the fact remains that those options are available to SS and not available in a Ponzi scheme. The Ponze scheme fails when cash output can not be matched by cash income. Unless there is a population explosion that results in young working people contributing and paying for SS outnumbering those who are dependent on collecting it, steps will be taken to keep it functioning. We know exactly what those steps are. The voting majority will insure that they are implemented to protect their retirement incomes. Ponzi schemes don't have options like that.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free market capitalism brought us the absolute catastrophe at the end of Bush's two terms.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Government meddling brought that.
Click to expand...

The government meddling was to NOT interfere with Lending Institutions breaking the rules.


----------



## Campbell

gipper said:


> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, I assume you think socializing everything is the best thing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your assumption is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> Free market capitalism has given us so much.  Unlimited government not so much...in fact, it only takes and destroys, but some like you can't see the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free market capitalism brought us the absolute catastrophe at the end of Bush's two terms. If he hadn't handed the biggest financial institutions in the world nearly a trillion dollars we would have had another 1930's Hoover depression. I was a youngster then and saw the aftermath of that mess. It wasn't pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have admitted to not knowing what free market capitalism is.
> 
> Hint:  It does not include bailing out the largest banks.
Click to expand...


A MEN Brother Ben!!!!!!!

There was little difference in the Hoover depression than the shape Bush left his two terms. The difference.......Hoover didn't have $800 billion to hand to the banks as he left office. How in the world could anything have been more obvious? Republicans cut tax rates for the rich and let the consequences fall where they will. Mostly...a deteriorating infrastructure, fewer funds to help the needy and trillions of dollars of new debt. In other words how in the name of goodness could any sane man with average status in this country vote for one of the pricks?


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is designed to never fail in it's primary purpose.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its design guarantees its eventual failure.
Click to expand...

Been hearing that scare tactic sky is falling prediction for about 80 years. How many hundreds of millions or even billion Americans have been able to live with some dignity, food, shelter and comfort in the last 80 years? How many have added years to their living and saved from early and preventable end of life suffering and death? Folks like you are willing to take these huge gambles and risks because of your arrogant belief in your "theories" and opinions. How about if we stick with something that has worked great for almost a century.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is designed to never fail in it's primary purpose.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its design guarantees its eventual failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been hearing that scare tactic sky is falling prediction for about 80 years........
Click to expand...



Not a "tactic," simple math. I'm sorry you don't like math.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is designed to never fail in it's primary purpose.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its design guarantees its eventual failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been hearing that scare tactic sky is falling prediction for about 80 years........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a "tactic," simple math. I'm sorry you don't like math.
Click to expand...

Nope, it's simple politics and no Republican president would let SS fail, change it, yes, but not let it fail. Even the claim that Social Security would lead to communism didn't work so SS is here to stay, expanded, of course, but staying.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is designed to never fail in it's primary purpose.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its design guarantees its eventual failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been hearing that scare tactic sky is falling prediction for about 80 years........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a "tactic," simple math. I'm sorry you don't like math.
Click to expand...

I like the math that dictates that if you are bringing in less money than you are spending you need to increase your income and or decrease you expenditures. The US government is able to do that with with SS in the flash of legislation and signature of the President. Increased age of retirement, reduced benefits to the wealthy who don't need them and increasing the cut off limits for contributing are all ways of keeping SS solvent and working.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is designed to never fail in it's primary purpose.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its design guarantees its eventual failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been hearing that scare tactic sky is falling prediction for about 80 years........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a "tactic," simple math. I'm sorry you don't like math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the math that dictates that if you are bringing in less money than you are spending you need to increase your income and or decrease you expenditures. The US government is able to do that with with SS in the flash of legislation and signature of the President. Increased age of retirement, reduced benefits to the wealthy who don't need them and increasing the cut off limits for contributing ......
Click to expand...



You want to destroy SS!!!!! Shriek! Cry!


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> change it, yes,.....




That's what democrats call "destroying" it when proposed by a Republican.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is designed to never fail in it's primary purpose.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its design guarantees its eventual failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been hearing that scare tactic sky is falling prediction for about 80 years........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a "tactic," simple math. I'm sorry you don't like math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the math that dictates that if you are bringing in less money than you are spending you need to increase your income and or decrease you expenditures. The US government is able to do that with with SS in the flash of legislation and signature of the President. Increased age of retirement, reduced benefits to the wealthy who don't need them and increasing the cut off limits for contributing ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want to destroy SS!!!!! Shriek! Cry!
Click to expand...

Changing and making reforms are not the same as privatizing it and making people contribute to a private profit making industry instead of an entity controlled by elected officials.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free market capitalism brought us the absolute catastrophe at the end of Bush's two terms.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Government meddling brought that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government meddling was to NOT interfere with Lending Institutions breaking the rules.
Click to expand...



Government meddling forced lending institutions to make bad loans. These bad loans were, predictably, sold and resold to avoid the inevitable and profit before the shit hit the fan. It all started with government meddling, chiefly by a FRANKly irresponsible congress-person.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its design guarantees its eventual failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Been hearing that scare tactic sky is falling prediction for about 80 years........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a "tactic," simple math. I'm sorry you don't like math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the math that dictates that if you are bringing in less money than you are spending you need to increase your income and or decrease you expenditures. The US government is able to do that with with SS in the flash of legislation and signature of the President. Increased age of retirement, reduced benefits to the wealthy who don't need them and increasing the cut off limits for contributing ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want to destroy SS!!!!! Shriek! Cry!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Changing and making reforms are not the same as privatizing it and making people contribute to a private profit making industry instead of an entity controlled by elected officials.
Click to expand...



They are if a Republican proposes them. That's the message the lapdog media shouts upon democrat demand.


----------



## Campbell

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is designed to never fail in it's primary purpose.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its design guarantees its eventual failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been hearing that scare tactic sky is falling prediction for about 80 years........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a "tactic," simple math. I'm sorry you don't like math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the math that dictates that if you are bringing in less money than you are spending you need to increase your income and or decrease you expenditures. The US government is able to do that with with SS in the flash of legislation and signature of the President. Increased age of retirement, reduced benefits to the wealthy who don't need them and increasing the cut off limits for contributing are all ways of keeping SS solvent and working.
Click to expand...


Workers are currently taxed on the first $117,000 of earnings. Why are the wealthiest earners seeing their deductions stop? This is just another part of this bigger deal:


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free market capitalism brought us the absolute catastrophe at the end of Bush's two terms.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Government meddling brought that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government meddling was to NOT interfere with Lending Institutions breaking the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Government meddling forced lending institutions to make bad loans. These bad loans were, predictably, sold and resold to avoid the inevitable and profit before the shit hit the fan. It all started with government meddling, chiefly by a FRANKly irresponsible congress-person.
Click to expand...


I was a Software Developer on Wall Street from the very early 80s until the very late 90s.
The Feds allowing Financial Institutions to break the law was very much alive under Reagan, Bush, Clinton and Bush.
The code that enforced law was flipped on and off at will by Managing Directors.

Campaign contributions have major sway.


----------



## Camp

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free market capitalism brought us the absolute catastrophe at the end of Bush's two terms.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Government meddling brought that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government meddling was to NOT interfere with Lending Institutions breaking the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Government meddling forced lending institutions to make bad loans. These bad loans were, predictably, sold and resold to avoid the inevitable and profit before the shit hit the fan. It all started with government meddling, chiefly by a FRANKly irresponsible congress-person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a Software Developer on Wall Street from the very early 80s until the very late 90s.
> The Feds allowing Financial Institutions to break the law was very much alive under Reagan, Bush, Clinton and Bush.
> The code that enforced law was flipped on and off at will by Managing Directors.
> 
> Campaign contributions have major sway.
Click to expand...

The Reagan era made corruption, law breaking and thievery acceptable and even admired.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free market capitalism brought us the absolute catastrophe at the end of Bush's two terms.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Government meddling brought that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government meddling was to NOT interfere with Lending Institutions breaking the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Government meddling forced lending institutions to make bad loans. These bad loans were, predictably, sold and resold to avoid the inevitable and profit before the shit hit the fan. It all started with government meddling, chiefly by a FRANKly irresponsible congress-person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a Software Developer on Wall Street from the very early 80s until the very late 90s.
> The Feds allowing Financial Institutions to break the law was very much alive under Reagan, Bush, Clinton and Bush.
> The code that enforced law was flipped on and off at will by Managing Directors.
> 
> Campaign contributions have major sway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Reagan era made corruption, law breaking and thievery acceptable and even admired.
Click to expand...



Hyper-partisan nonsense, as usual.


----------



## Dot Com

poop boi is right!!! >:-(


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Government meddling brought that.
> 
> 
> 
> The government meddling was to NOT interfere with Lending Institutions breaking the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Government meddling forced lending institutions to make bad loans. These bad loans were, predictably, sold and resold to avoid the inevitable and profit before the shit hit the fan. It all started with government meddling, chiefly by a FRANKly irresponsible congress-person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a Software Developer on Wall Street from the very early 80s until the very late 90s.
> The Feds allowing Financial Institutions to break the law was very much alive under Reagan, Bush, Clinton and Bush.
> The code that enforced law was flipped on and off at will by Managing Directors.
> 
> Campaign contributions have major sway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Reagan era made corruption, law breaking and thievery acceptable and even admired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hyper-partisan nonsense, as usual.
Click to expand...

If I was to get Hyper, I could make your hair stand on end with the corruption that is Wall Street.


----------



## gipper

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free market capitalism brought us the absolute catastrophe at the end of Bush's two terms.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Government meddling brought that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government meddling was to NOT interfere with Lending Institutions breaking the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Government meddling forced lending institutions to make bad loans. These bad loans were, predictably, sold and resold to avoid the inevitable and profit before the shit hit the fan. It all started with government meddling, chiefly by a FRANKly irresponsible congress-person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a Software Developer on Wall Street from the very early 80s until the very late 90s.
> The Feds allowing Financial Institutions to break the law was very much alive under Reagan, Bush, Clinton and Bush.
> The code that enforced law was flipped on and off at will by Managing Directors.
> 
> Campaign contributions have major sway.
Click to expand...

Agreed. 

Both parties are equally complicit.  Sadly, the partisans on both sides don't see this reality.  This allows the two parties and the bankers to continue the charade.

Imagine the power of the all those a-hole managing directors at Goldman, Morgan Stanley, JP Morgan Chase, Citi, etc...they must be laughing all the way to their bank.  Both parties are completely owned.


----------



## Dot Com

gipper said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Both parties are equally complicit.  Sadly, the partisans on both sides don't see this reality.  This allows the two parties and the bankers to continue the charade.
> 
> Imagine the power of the all those a-hole managing directors at Goldman, Morgan Stanley, JP Morgan Chase, Citi, etc...they must be laughing all the way to their bank.  Both parties are completely owned.


----------



## Campbell

Dot Com said:


>



Describes perfectly the rich and powerful donating tens and hundreds of millions to political campaigns. Goes back to something I've heard all my life, "Money Talks And Bullshit Walks!"

I believe rules should be set in place to limit political campaigns then strictly enforced.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> Government meddling forced lending institutions to make bad loans. These bad loans were, predictably, sold and resold to avoid the inevitable and profit before the shit hit the fan. It all started with government meddling, chiefly by a FRANKly irresponsible congress-person.



lol more nonsense that has been definitively exploded so thoroughly it's not even a 'talking point' among serious people any more. The first firm to fail in the U.S. was Thornton, a firm who specialized in high end mortgages with an almost zero default rate. The financial sector did what it always does when left to do as it pleases, finds gimmicks and accounting loopholes that allow them to ridiculously over-leverage their real assets, assets that are themselves ridiculously over-valued by new creative accounting 'rules' under looser GAAP rules since the '80's. 

Sooner or later an industry that allows leveraging of up to a 100 to 1 ratio is going to collapse, period, but no problem, since the legal fiction of 'corporate personhood' lets the execs of the firms who do this as a routine policy keep their personal wealth and bonuses protected so they don't have to care whether the Ponzi schemes eventually fail, as they must.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Vandalshandle said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR took office during the worst depression in world history. He was elected 4 times, and had WW2 all but won on his death. At the end of his presidency, America was the largest, most prosperous, indeed, the only, super power in the world.
> 
> These three sentences alone make him one of history's most successful presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.K.
> 
> By the same token....
> 
> Ronald Reagan took office as the economy was tanking.
> 
> He hardly campaigned in 1984 and almost totally swept his opponent.
> 
> If he could have run in 1988....No problem.
> 
> The U.S. had one of it's longest expansions following his presidency.
> 
> I guess he rates too.
> 
> Or did you want to rethink that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not particularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'll take that to mean you think Reagan belonged up there with FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be an erroneous assumption on your part.
Click to expand...



Of course.

Reagan was a far better and more successful President.

FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.

Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.

FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.


Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.


No contest.


----------



## jillian

whitehall said:


> The radical left hates Nixon for some complicated reason related to a second rate burglary but FDR put American citizens behind barbed wire based on the color of their skins and the slant of their eyes. You could almost understand the executive order if every Japanese American citizen was placed in custody for the duration of the war but it only happened in California and the Japanese American citizens were forced to sell their real estate to democrat real estate speculators before they were incarcerated. Amazingly nobody protested when the Japanese on Hawaii which was the hotbed of espionage were free to roam. God help us if a president ever kicks the Constitution in the trash like FDR did.



I don't know what your definition is of "radical left" is but most would acknowledge that Nixon did a lot of great thing. He opened China, started the EPA and ended Vietnam (albeit a little late). He could never get past the rightwingnut base now. 

All of that does not change the fact that he was a paranoid and a criminal and had to resign after BI-PARTISAN hearings


----------



## jillian

PoliticalChic said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR took office during the worst depression in world history. He was elected 4 times, and had WW2 all but won on his death. At the end of his presidency, America was the largest, most prosperous, indeed, the only, super power in the world.
> 
> These three sentences alone make him one of history's most successful presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.K.
> 
> By the same token....
> 
> Ronald Reagan took office as the economy was tanking.
> 
> He hardly campaigned in 1984 and almost totally swept his opponent.
> 
> If he could have run in 1988....No problem.
> 
> The U.S. had one of it's longest expansions following his presidency.
> 
> I guess he rates too.
> 
> Or did you want to rethink that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not particularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'll take that to mean you think Reagan belonged up there with FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be an erroneous assumption on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
Click to expand...


Reagan  an was a horrible president who left us with a generation of rightwingnut idiots who think government is the problem. Thanks lee Atwater.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.K.
> 
> By the same token....
> 
> Ronald Reagan took office as the economy was tanking.
> 
> He hardly campaigned in 1984 and almost totally swept his opponent.
> 
> If he could have run in 1988....No problem.
> 
> The U.S. had one of it's longest expansions following his presidency.
> 
> I guess he rates too.
> 
> Or did you want to rethink that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not particularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'll take that to mean you think Reagan belonged up there with FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be an erroneous assumption on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan  an was a horrible president who left us with a generation of rightwingnut idiots who think government is the problem. Thanks lee Atwater.
Click to expand...



Rather than your usual 'is not, is noooottttttt' post, a thinking individual would have responded by pointing out any errors in the fact-filled post to which you attempted to respond.

You didn't because, as is the case with Liberals...you can't.


The pattern is constant....
Conservatives defend their stated position with data, facts,and truth.

Liberals attack via blind devotion to their ideological masters.



Don't ever change.


----------



## jillian

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not particularly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'll take that to mean you think Reagan belonged up there with FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be an erroneous assumption on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan  an was a horrible president who left us with a generation of rightwingnut idiots who think government is the problem. Thanks lee Atwater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than your usual 'is not, is noooottttttt' post, a thinking individual would have responded by pointing out any errors in the fact-filled post to which you attempted to respond.
> 
> You didn't because, as is the case with Liberals...you can't.
> 
> 
> The pattern is constant....
> Conservatives defend their stated position with data, facts,and truth.
> 
> Liberals attack via blind devotion to their ideological masters.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
Click to expand...


I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen. 

I do not have to prove your OPINION is wrong. It is simply baseless.and I said why that opinion is baseless. 

Now perhaps if you were a thinking person, *you* would understand that. You know, instead of lashing out because I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense. Maybe you should work on that. You'll be less bitter in the long run.


----------



## Unkotare

Campbell said:


> I believe rules should be set in place to limit political campaigns then strictly enforced.





I, on the other hand, am fond of the First Amendment


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'll take that to mean you think Reagan belonged up there with FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be an erroneous assumption on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan  an was a horrible president who left us with a generation of rightwingnut idiots who think government is the problem. Thanks lee Atwater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than your usual 'is not, is noooottttttt' post, a thinking individual would have responded by pointing out any errors in the fact-filled post to which you attempted to respond.
> 
> You didn't because, as is the case with Liberals...you can't.
> 
> 
> The pattern is constant....
> Conservatives defend their stated position with data, facts,and truth.
> 
> Liberals attack via blind devotion to their ideological masters.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen.
> 
> I do not have to prove your OPINION is wrong. It is simply baseless.and I said why that opinion is baseless.
> 
> Now perhaps if you were a thinking person, *you* would understand that. You know, instead of lashing out because I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense. Maybe you should work on that. You'll be less bitter in the long run.
Click to expand...


1. "I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen."
You avoid same because I beat you like a rented mule.



2. "I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense."
Where did you do so?

Again....here...see if you can find any fault:
Reagan was a far better and more successful President.

FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.

Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.

FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.


Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.


No contest




Or....we stipulate that both of my posts were totally correct, and the best you can do is deny that that you cannot deny the truth of my post comparing FDR and Ronaldus Maximus.


----------



## Unkotare

jillian said:


> I do not have to prove your OPINION is wrong......




Which just conveniently coincides with the fact that you CAN'T.


----------



## Unkotare

jillian said:


> I do not have to prove your OPINION is wrong......




Which just conveniently coincides with the fact that you CAN'T.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be an erroneous assumption on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan  an was a horrible president who left us with a generation of rightwingnut idiots who think government is the problem. Thanks lee Atwater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than your usual 'is not, is noooottttttt' post, a thinking individual would have responded by pointing out any errors in the fact-filled post to which you attempted to respond.
> 
> You didn't because, as is the case with Liberals...you can't.
> 
> 
> The pattern is constant....
> Conservatives defend their stated position with data, facts,and truth.
> 
> Liberals attack via blind devotion to their ideological masters.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen.
> 
> I do not have to prove your OPINION is wrong. It is simply baseless.and I said why that opinion is baseless.
> 
> Now perhaps if you were a thinking person, *you* would understand that. You know, instead of lashing out because I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense. Maybe you should work on that. You'll be less bitter in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. "I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen."
> You avoid same because I beat you like a rented mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense."
> Where did you do so?
> 
> Again....here...see if you can find any fault:
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....we stipulate that both of my posts were totally correct, and the best you can do is deny that that you cannot deny the truth of my post comparing FDR and Ronaldus Maximus.
Click to expand...

None of that crap is true.
FDR was dead when WWII ENDED and it was Truman and later Eisenhower who allowed the USSR to gain power and fail to restrain their growth. There is no way to know for certain how FDR would have reacted at the end of the war. There is nothing to go on but speculation and opinion.

If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.

The thing you call a great recession was in fact The Great Depression which began with the market crash in 1929 and kept beyond government or anyone else's control with the Dust Bowl storms that destroyed huge portions of American agriculture and put millions on the unemployment rolls beginning in 1932 and persisting until 1940.

Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war. He ruled over the most corrupt administration in American history.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan  an was a horrible president who left us with a generation of rightwingnut idiots who think government is the problem. Thanks lee Atwater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than your usual 'is not, is noooottttttt' post, a thinking individual would have responded by pointing out any errors in the fact-filled post to which you attempted to respond.
> 
> You didn't because, as is the case with Liberals...you can't.
> 
> 
> The pattern is constant....
> Conservatives defend their stated position with data, facts,and truth.
> 
> Liberals attack via blind devotion to their ideological masters.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen.
> 
> I do not have to prove your OPINION is wrong. It is simply baseless.and I said why that opinion is baseless.
> 
> Now perhaps if you were a thinking person, *you* would understand that. You know, instead of lashing out because I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense. Maybe you should work on that. You'll be less bitter in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. "I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen."
> You avoid same because I beat you like a rented mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense."
> Where did you do so?
> 
> Again....here...see if you can find any fault:
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....we stipulate that both of my posts were totally correct, and the best you can do is deny that that you cannot deny the truth of my post comparing FDR and Ronaldus Maximus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that crap is true.
> FDR was dead when WWII ENDED and it was Truman and later Eisenhower who allowed the USSR to gain power and fail to restrain their growth. There is no way to know for certain how FDR would have reacted at the end of the war. There is nothing to go on but speculation and opinion.
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.
> 
> The thing you call a great recession was in fact The Great Depression which began with the market crash in 1929 and kept beyond government or anyone else's control with the Dust Bowl storms that destroyed huge portions of American agriculture and put millions on the unemployment rolls beginning in 1932 and persisting until 1940.
> 
> Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war. He ruled over the most corrupt administration in American history.
Click to expand...




Every single thing in your attempted apologia of FDR is false.

And...the last item...
"Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war."



Two points should be made clear. The Democrat Congress was strongly in favor of the communists of Nicaragua, and the scandal was an attempt to tie the hands of the President, who was strongly anti-communist. And, two, congressional attempts to conduct foreign policy were, at the very least, constitutionally dubious. Reagan often complained  that it was not possible to carry out foreign policy with 535 secretaries of state in Congress.
See Locke’s “Second Treatise of Government,” the primary inspiration for the Declaration of Independence, for the nature of the prerogative in the executive branch. He defined it as “nothing but the power of doing public good without a rule.” http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr11.htm  and “Indeed, it is appropriate that the_*laws themselves*_should in some cases_*give way*_to the_*executive power*_,…” John Locke's Second Treatise of Government Chapter 14
The Iran-Contra scandal involved the sale of arms to Iran, basically to ransom American hostages that Islamic extremists held, and diverting proceeds from the sale to the Contras in Nicaragua. *Neither the sale nor the diversions of funds were clear violations of existing laws: subsequent independent counsel investigations directly charged anyone with crimes for either the arms sales nor the diversions.*

 "... reversal of NSC staff member Oliver North and National Security Adviser John Poindexter’s convictions. The Court of Appeals reversed their convictions because they successfully argued that witnesses in their trials might have been affected by publicized immunized congressional testimony, even though the prosecutors themselves had taken painstaking efforts to avoid encountering information about the hearings."
Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath  (convictions: Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath)

[The parallel investigation by Independent Counsel Lawrence Walsh secured criminal convictions of nearly a dozen senior administration officials and private citizens for acts such as perjury, conspiracy, fraud, and the destruction of evidence.
Read more:Answers - The Most Trusted Place for Answering Life's Questions]

I'm certain you appreciate the education that I provide.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government meddling forced lending institutions to make bad loans. These bad loans were, predictably, sold and resold to avoid the inevitable and profit before the shit hit the fan. It all started with government meddling, chiefly by a FRANKly irresponsible congress-person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol more nonsense that has been definitively exploded ....
Click to expand...



Only if "exploded" means "desperately denied by liberals who have trained all their lives to avoid taking responsibility for anything."


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan  an was a horrible president who left us with a generation of rightwingnut idiots who think government is the problem. Thanks lee Atwater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than your usual 'is not, is noooottttttt' post, a thinking individual would have responded by pointing out any errors in the fact-filled post to which you attempted to respond.
> 
> You didn't because, as is the case with Liberals...you can't.
> 
> 
> The pattern is constant....
> Conservatives defend their stated position with data, facts,and truth.
> 
> Liberals attack via blind devotion to their ideological masters.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen.
> 
> I do not have to prove your OPINION is wrong. It is simply baseless.and I said why that opinion is baseless.
> 
> Now perhaps if you were a thinking person, *you* would understand that. You know, instead of lashing out because I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense. Maybe you should work on that. You'll be less bitter in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. "I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen."
> You avoid same because I beat you like a rented mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense."
> Where did you do so?
> 
> Again....here...see if you can find any fault:
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....we stipulate that both of my posts were totally correct, and the best you can do is deny that that you cannot deny the truth of my post comparing FDR and Ronaldus Maximus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that crap is true.
> FDR was dead when WWII ENDED and it was Truman and later Eisenhower who allowed the USSR to gain power and fail to restrain their growth. There is no way to know for certain how FDR would have reacted at the end of the war. There is nothing to go on but speculation and opinion.
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.
> 
> The thing you call a great recession was in fact The Great Depression which began with the market crash in 1929 and kept beyond government or anyone else's control with the Dust Bowl storms that destroyed huge portions of American agriculture and put millions on the unemployment rolls beginning in 1932 and persisting until 1940.
> 
> Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war. He ruled over the most corrupt administration in American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing in your attempted apologia of FDR is false.
> 
> And...the last item...
> "Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war."
> 
> 
> 
> Two points should be made clear. The Democrat Congress was strongly in favor of the communists of Nicaragua, and the scandal was an attempt to tie the hands of the President, who was strongly anti-communist. And, two, congressional attempts to conduct foreign policy were, at the very least, constitutionally dubious. Reagan often complained  that it was not possible to carry out foreign policy with 535 secretaries of state in Congress.
> See Locke’s “Second Treatise of Government,” the primary inspiration for the Declaration of Independence, for the nature of the prerogative in the executive branch. He defined it as “nothing but the power of doing public good without a rule.” http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr11.htm  and “Indeed, it is appropriate that the_*laws themselves*_should in some cases_*give way*_to the_*executive power*_,…” John Locke's Second Treatise of Government Chapter 14
> The Iran-Contra scandal involved the sale of arms to Iran, basically to ransom American hostages that Islamic extremists held, and diverting proceeds from the sale to the Contras in Nicaragua. *Neither the sale nor the diversions of funds were clear violations of existing laws: subsequent independent counsel investigations directly charged anyone with crimes for either the arms sales nor the diversions.*
> 
> "... reversal of NSC staff member Oliver North and National Security Adviser John Poindexter’s convictions. The Court of Appeals reversed their convictions because they successfully argued that witnesses in their trials might have been affected by publicized immunized congressional testimony, even though the prosecutors themselves had taken painstaking efforts to avoid encountering information about the hearings."
> Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath  (convictions: Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath)
> 
> [The parallel investigation by Independent Counsel Lawrence Walsh secured criminal convictions of nearly a dozen senior administration officials and private citizens for acts such as perjury, conspiracy, fraud, and the destruction of evidence.
> Read more:Answers - The Most Trusted Place for Answering Life's Questions]
> I'm certain you appreciate the education that I provide.
Click to expand...

Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.......




I don't know if you get the news there in your 'assisted living' residence, but there is no USSR anymore.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than your usual 'is not, is noooottttttt' post, a thinking individual would have responded by pointing out any errors in the fact-filled post to which you attempted to respond.
> 
> You didn't because, as is the case with Liberals...you can't.
> 
> 
> The pattern is constant....
> Conservatives defend their stated position with data, facts,and truth.
> 
> Liberals attack via blind devotion to their ideological masters.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen.
> 
> I do not have to prove your OPINION is wrong. It is simply baseless.and I said why that opinion is baseless.
> 
> Now perhaps if you were a thinking person, *you* would understand that. You know, instead of lashing out because I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense. Maybe you should work on that. You'll be less bitter in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. "I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen."
> You avoid same because I beat you like a rented mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense."
> Where did you do so?
> 
> Again....here...see if you can find any fault:
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....we stipulate that both of my posts were totally correct, and the best you can do is deny that that you cannot deny the truth of my post comparing FDR and Ronaldus Maximus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that crap is true.
> FDR was dead when WWII ENDED and it was Truman and later Eisenhower who allowed the USSR to gain power and fail to restrain their growth. There is no way to know for certain how FDR would have reacted at the end of the war. There is nothing to go on but speculation and opinion.
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.
> 
> The thing you call a great recession was in fact The Great Depression which began with the market crash in 1929 and kept beyond government or anyone else's control with the Dust Bowl storms that destroyed huge portions of American agriculture and put millions on the unemployment rolls beginning in 1932 and persisting until 1940.
> 
> Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war. He ruled over the most corrupt administration in American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing in your attempted apologia of FDR is false.
> 
> And...the last item...
> "Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war."
> 
> 
> 
> Two points should be made clear. The Democrat Congress was strongly in favor of the communists of Nicaragua, and the scandal was an attempt to tie the hands of the President, who was strongly anti-communist. And, two, congressional attempts to conduct foreign policy were, at the very least, constitutionally dubious. Reagan often complained  that it was not possible to carry out foreign policy with 535 secretaries of state in Congress.
> See Locke’s “Second Treatise of Government,” the primary inspiration for the Declaration of Independence, for the nature of the prerogative in the executive branch. He defined it as “nothing but the power of doing public good without a rule.” http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr11.htm  and “Indeed, it is appropriate that the_*laws themselves*_should in some cases_*give way*_to the_*executive power*_,…” John Locke's Second Treatise of Government Chapter 14
> The Iran-Contra scandal involved the sale of arms to Iran, basically to ransom American hostages that Islamic extremists held, and diverting proceeds from the sale to the Contras in Nicaragua. *Neither the sale nor the diversions of funds were clear violations of existing laws: subsequent independent counsel investigations directly charged anyone with crimes for either the arms sales nor the diversions.*
> 
> "... reversal of NSC staff member Oliver North and National Security Adviser John Poindexter’s convictions. The Court of Appeals reversed their convictions because they successfully argued that witnesses in their trials might have been affected by publicized immunized congressional testimony, even though the prosecutors themselves had taken painstaking efforts to avoid encountering information about the hearings."
> Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath  (convictions: Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath)
> 
> [The parallel investigation by Independent Counsel Lawrence Walsh secured criminal convictions of nearly a dozen senior administration officials and private citizens for acts such as perjury, conspiracy, fraud, and the destruction of evidence.
> Read more:Answers - The Most Trusted Place for Answering Life's Questions]
> I'm certain you appreciate the education that I provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.
Click to expand...




So.....the translation of your post is "Curses!!! She's right again!!!!"


Gracias.


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you get the news there in your 'assisted living' residence, but there is no USSR anymore.
Click to expand...

Whats wrong with you reading comprehension. I said he got rid of it in name only and mentioned the Federation.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen.
> 
> I do not have to prove your OPINION is wrong. It is simply baseless.and I said why that opinion is baseless.
> 
> Now perhaps if you were a thinking person, *you* would understand that. You know, instead of lashing out because I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense. Maybe you should work on that. You'll be less bitter in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen."
> You avoid same because I beat you like a rented mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense."
> Where did you do so?
> 
> Again....here...see if you can find any fault:
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....we stipulate that both of my posts were totally correct, and the best you can do is deny that that you cannot deny the truth of my post comparing FDR and Ronaldus Maximus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that crap is true.
> FDR was dead when WWII ENDED and it was Truman and later Eisenhower who allowed the USSR to gain power and fail to restrain their growth. There is no way to know for certain how FDR would have reacted at the end of the war. There is nothing to go on but speculation and opinion.
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.
> 
> The thing you call a great recession was in fact The Great Depression which began with the market crash in 1929 and kept beyond government or anyone else's control with the Dust Bowl storms that destroyed huge portions of American agriculture and put millions on the unemployment rolls beginning in 1932 and persisting until 1940.
> 
> Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war. He ruled over the most corrupt administration in American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing in your attempted apologia of FDR is false.
> 
> And...the last item...
> "Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war."
> 
> 
> 
> Two points should be made clear. The Democrat Congress was strongly in favor of the communists of Nicaragua, and the scandal was an attempt to tie the hands of the President, who was strongly anti-communist. And, two, congressional attempts to conduct foreign policy were, at the very least, constitutionally dubious. Reagan often complained  that it was not possible to carry out foreign policy with 535 secretaries of state in Congress.
> See Locke’s “Second Treatise of Government,” the primary inspiration for the Declaration of Independence, for the nature of the prerogative in the executive branch. He defined it as “nothing but the power of doing public good without a rule.” http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr11.htm  and “Indeed, it is appropriate that the_*laws themselves*_should in some cases_*give way*_to the_*executive power*_,…” John Locke's Second Treatise of Government Chapter 14
> The Iran-Contra scandal involved the sale of arms to Iran, basically to ransom American hostages that Islamic extremists held, and diverting proceeds from the sale to the Contras in Nicaragua. *Neither the sale nor the diversions of funds were clear violations of existing laws: subsequent independent counsel investigations directly charged anyone with crimes for either the arms sales nor the diversions.*
> 
> "... reversal of NSC staff member Oliver North and National Security Adviser John Poindexter’s convictions. The Court of Appeals reversed their convictions because they successfully argued that witnesses in their trials might have been affected by publicized immunized congressional testimony, even though the prosecutors themselves had taken painstaking efforts to avoid encountering information about the hearings."
> Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath  (convictions: Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath)
> 
> [The parallel investigation by Independent Counsel Lawrence Walsh secured criminal convictions of nearly a dozen senior administration officials and private citizens for acts such as perjury, conspiracy, fraud, and the destruction of evidence.
> Read more:Answers - The Most Trusted Place for Answering Life's Questions]
> I'm certain you appreciate the education that I provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....the translation of your post is "Curses!!! She's right again!!!!"
> 
> 
> Gracias.
Click to expand...

Hardly. You gave a lame response to one of the several points I made. I gave you an education. Do your homework and don't try to cheat the way you usually do. So far you are flunking this lesson. Explain your claim that the depression was a recession in 1933. That is your priority assignment.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen."
> You avoid same because I beat you like a rented mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense."
> Where did you do so?
> 
> Again....here...see if you can find any fault:
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....we stipulate that both of my posts were totally correct, and the best you can do is deny that that you cannot deny the truth of my post comparing FDR and Ronaldus Maximus.
> 
> 
> 
> None of that crap is true.
> FDR was dead when WWII ENDED and it was Truman and later Eisenhower who allowed the USSR to gain power and fail to restrain their growth. There is no way to know for certain how FDR would have reacted at the end of the war. There is nothing to go on but speculation and opinion.
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.
> 
> The thing you call a great recession was in fact The Great Depression which began with the market crash in 1929 and kept beyond government or anyone else's control with the Dust Bowl storms that destroyed huge portions of American agriculture and put millions on the unemployment rolls beginning in 1932 and persisting until 1940.
> 
> Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war. He ruled over the most corrupt administration in American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing in your attempted apologia of FDR is false.
> 
> And...the last item...
> "Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war."
> 
> 
> 
> Two points should be made clear. The Democrat Congress was strongly in favor of the communists of Nicaragua, and the scandal was an attempt to tie the hands of the President, who was strongly anti-communist. And, two, congressional attempts to conduct foreign policy were, at the very least, constitutionally dubious. Reagan often complained  that it was not possible to carry out foreign policy with 535 secretaries of state in Congress.
> See Locke’s “Second Treatise of Government,” the primary inspiration for the Declaration of Independence, for the nature of the prerogative in the executive branch. He defined it as “nothing but the power of doing public good without a rule.” http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr11.htm  and “Indeed, it is appropriate that the_*laws themselves*_should in some cases_*give way*_to the_*executive power*_,…” John Locke's Second Treatise of Government Chapter 14
> The Iran-Contra scandal involved the sale of arms to Iran, basically to ransom American hostages that Islamic extremists held, and diverting proceeds from the sale to the Contras in Nicaragua. *Neither the sale nor the diversions of funds were clear violations of existing laws: subsequent independent counsel investigations directly charged anyone with crimes for either the arms sales nor the diversions.*
> 
> "... reversal of NSC staff member Oliver North and National Security Adviser John Poindexter’s convictions. The Court of Appeals reversed their convictions because they successfully argued that witnesses in their trials might have been affected by publicized immunized congressional testimony, even though the prosecutors themselves had taken painstaking efforts to avoid encountering information about the hearings."
> Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath  (convictions: Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath)
> 
> [The parallel investigation by Independent Counsel Lawrence Walsh secured criminal convictions of nearly a dozen senior administration officials and private citizens for acts such as perjury, conspiracy, fraud, and the destruction of evidence.
> Read more:Answers - The Most Trusted Place for Answering Life's Questions]
> I'm certain you appreciate the education that I provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....the translation of your post is "Curses!!! She's right again!!!!"
> 
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly. You gave a lame response to one of the several points I made. I gave you an education. Do your homework and don't try to cheat the way you usually do. So far you are flunking this lesson. Explain your claim that the depression was a recession in 1933. That is your priority assignment.
Click to expand...



I never cheat...and I always assign you to your rightful position....last seat in the dumb row.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.......




I don't know if you get the news there in your 'assisted living' residence, but there is no USSR anymore.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you get the news there in your 'assisted living' residence, but there is no USSR anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with you [sic] reading comprehension. I said he got rid of it in name only and mentioned the Federation.
Click to expand...


He defeated it in reality. There is no USSR anymore.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that crap is true.
> FDR was dead when WWII ENDED and it was Truman and later Eisenhower who allowed the USSR to gain power and fail to restrain their growth. There is no way to know for certain how FDR would have reacted at the end of the war. There is nothing to go on but speculation and opinion.
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.
> 
> The thing you call a great recession was in fact The Great Depression which began with the market crash in 1929 and kept beyond government or anyone else's control with the Dust Bowl storms that destroyed huge portions of American agriculture and put millions on the unemployment rolls beginning in 1932 and persisting until 1940.
> 
> Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war. He ruled over the most corrupt administration in American history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing in your attempted apologia of FDR is false.
> 
> And...the last item...
> "Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war."
> 
> 
> 
> Two points should be made clear. The Democrat Congress was strongly in favor of the communists of Nicaragua, and the scandal was an attempt to tie the hands of the President, who was strongly anti-communist. And, two, congressional attempts to conduct foreign policy were, at the very least, constitutionally dubious. Reagan often complained  that it was not possible to carry out foreign policy with 535 secretaries of state in Congress.
> See Locke’s “Second Treatise of Government,” the primary inspiration for the Declaration of Independence, for the nature of the prerogative in the executive branch. He defined it as “nothing but the power of doing public good without a rule.” http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr11.htm  and “Indeed, it is appropriate that the_*laws themselves*_should in some cases_*give way*_to the_*executive power*_,…” John Locke's Second Treatise of Government Chapter 14
> The Iran-Contra scandal involved the sale of arms to Iran, basically to ransom American hostages that Islamic extremists held, and diverting proceeds from the sale to the Contras in Nicaragua. *Neither the sale nor the diversions of funds were clear violations of existing laws: subsequent independent counsel investigations directly charged anyone with crimes for either the arms sales nor the diversions.*
> 
> "... reversal of NSC staff member Oliver North and National Security Adviser John Poindexter’s convictions. The Court of Appeals reversed their convictions because they successfully argued that witnesses in their trials might have been affected by publicized immunized congressional testimony, even though the prosecutors themselves had taken painstaking efforts to avoid encountering information about the hearings."
> Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath  (convictions: Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath)
> 
> [The parallel investigation by Independent Counsel Lawrence Walsh secured criminal convictions of nearly a dozen senior administration officials and private citizens for acts such as perjury, conspiracy, fraud, and the destruction of evidence.
> Read more:Answers - The Most Trusted Place for Answering Life's Questions]
> I'm certain you appreciate the education that I provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....the translation of your post is "Curses!!! She's right again!!!!"
> 
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly. You gave a lame response to one of the several points I made. I gave you an education. Do your homework and don't try to cheat the way you usually do. So far you are flunking this lesson. Explain your claim that the depression was a recession in 1933. That is your priority assignment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never cheat...and I always assign you to your rightful position....last seat in the dumb row.
Click to expand...

You are cheating now by evading a response to specific claims you made that have been refuted. You posted fraudulent information, got caught and are now trying to make pretend you have given a rational response when you have not. You still have not responded to the question of why you call the period of 1929 to 1933 a recession instead of a depression. This will be the third time you have been given a challenge to answer your assertion and claim. Three times and you are out. Your assertion becomes a lie of you do not provide a rational response. You must admit you were mistaken or back up your claim.


----------



## TNHarley

David_42 said:


> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: http://www.fdrlibrary.marist.edu/facts/
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The CWA
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 ALOT of unconstitutionality going on there. Nothing to be proud of. Unless you hate America and cant wipe your own ass


----------



## Camp

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you get the news there in your 'assisted living' residence, but there is no USSR anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with you [sic] reading comprehension. I said he got rid of it in name only and mentioned the Federation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He defeated it in reality. There is no USSR anymore.
Click to expand...

Not really. The collapse didn't come until years after he left office and he has to share the contribution he made with a bunch of others. Thatcher, Mitterrand and most importantly, Pope John Paul ll all contributed as much if not more than Reagan. Certainly the Pope gets more credit than Reagan. He started the cascading downfall before Reagan came into office.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you get the news there in your 'assisted living' residence, but there is no USSR anymore.
Click to expand...

I don't know if you've notices, but in the Olympics previous to the last, the Russians were wearing Russian uniforms whilst in the last Olympics the Russians and their up and coming Federate nations, were wearing Russian Federation uniforms.
The USSR is as dead as the US.


----------



## Indeependent

Camp said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you get the news there in your 'assisted living' residence, but there is no USSR anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with you [sic] reading comprehension. I said he got rid of it in name only and mentioned the Federation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He defeated it in reality. There is no USSR anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The collapse didn't come until years after he left office and he has to share the contribution he made with a bunch of others. Thatcher, Mitterrand and most importantly, Pope John Paul ll all contributed as much if not more than Reagan. Certainly the Pope gets more credit than Reagan. He started the cascading downfall before Reagan came into office.
Click to expand...

I think Unk is very young and reads Ayn Rand all the time.


----------



## Camp

Indeependent said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you get the news there in your 'assisted living' residence, but there is no USSR anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with you [sic] reading comprehension. I said he got rid of it in name only and mentioned the Federation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He defeated it in reality. There is no USSR anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The collapse didn't come until years after he left office and he has to share the contribution he made with a bunch of others. Thatcher, Mitterrand and most importantly, Pope John Paul ll all contributed as much if not more than Reagan. Certainly the Pope gets more credit than Reagan. He started the cascading downfall before Reagan came into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Unk is very young and reads Ayn Rand all the time.
Click to expand...

I think he hates FDR because FDR went along with his military commander in charge and put the Japs that lived on the west coast into internment camps and didn't give them a chance to be good spies and saboteurs.


----------



## jillian

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than your usual 'is not, is noooottttttt' post, a thinking individual would have responded by pointing out any errors in the fact-filled post to which you attempted to respond.
> 
> You didn't because, as is the case with Liberals...you can't.
> 
> 
> The pattern is constant....
> Conservatives defend their stated position with data, facts,and truth.
> 
> Liberals attack via blind devotion to their ideological masters.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen.
> 
> I do not have to prove your OPINION is wrong. It is simply baseless.and I said why that opinion is baseless.
> 
> Now perhaps if you were a thinking person, *you* would understand that. You know, instead of lashing out because I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense. Maybe you should work on that. You'll be less bitter in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. "I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen."
> You avoid same because I beat you like a rented mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense."
> Where did you do so?
> 
> Again....here...see if you can find any fault:
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....we stipulate that both of my posts were totally correct, and the best you can do is deny that that you cannot deny the truth of my post comparing FDR and Ronaldus Maximus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that crap is true.
> FDR was dead when WWII ENDED and it was Truman and later Eisenhower who allowed the USSR to gain power and fail to restrain their growth. There is no way to know for certain how FDR would have reacted at the end of the war. There is nothing to go on but speculation and opinion.
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.
> 
> The thing you call a great recession was in fact The Great Depression which began with the market crash in 1929 and kept beyond government or anyone else's control with the Dust Bowl storms that destroyed huge portions of American agriculture and put millions on the unemployment rolls beginning in 1932 and persisting until 1940.
> 
> Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war. He ruled over the most corrupt administration in American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing in your attempted apologia of FDR is false.
> 
> And...the last item...
> "Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war."
> 
> 
> 
> Two points should be made clear. The Democrat Congress was strongly in favor of the communists of Nicaragua, and the scandal was an attempt to tie the hands of the President, who was strongly anti-communist. And, two, congressional attempts to conduct foreign policy were, at the very least, constitutionally dubious. Reagan often complained  that it was not possible to carry out foreign policy with 535 secretaries of state in Congress.
> See Locke’s “Second Treatise of Government,” the primary inspiration for the Declaration of Independence, for the nature of the prerogative in the executive branch. He defined it as “nothing but the power of doing public good without a rule.” http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr11.htm  and “Indeed, it is appropriate that the_*laws themselves*_should in some cases_*give way*_to the_*executive power*_,…” John Locke's Second Treatise of Government Chapter 14
> The Iran-Contra scandal involved the sale of arms to Iran, basically to ransom American hostages that Islamic extremists held, and diverting proceeds from the sale to the Contras in Nicaragua. *Neither the sale nor the diversions of funds were clear violations of existing laws: subsequent independent counsel investigations directly charged anyone with crimes for either the arms sales nor the diversions.*
> 
> "... reversal of NSC staff member Oliver North and National Security Adviser John Poindexter’s convictions. The Court of Appeals reversed their convictions because they successfully argued that witnesses in their trials might have been affected by publicized immunized congressional testimony, even though the prosecutors themselves had taken painstaking efforts to avoid encountering information about the hearings."
> Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath  (convictions: Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath)
> 
> [The parallel investigation by Independent Counsel Lawrence Walsh secured criminal convictions of nearly a dozen senior administration officials and private citizens for acts such as perjury, conspiracy, fraud, and the destruction of evidence.
> Read more:Answers - The Most Trusted Place for Answering Life's Questions]
> I'm certain you appreciate the education that I provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.
Click to expand...


She's so brainwashed she can't formulate a coherent thought without cutting and pasting


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you get the news there in your 'assisted living' residence, but there is no USSR anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you've notices, but in the Olympics previous to the last, the Russians were wearing Russian uniforms whilst in the last Olympics the Russians and their up and coming Federate nations, were wearing Russian Federation uniforms.
> The USSR is as dead as the US.
Click to expand...




The US is not dead, fool.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you get the news there in your 'assisted living' residence, but there is no USSR anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with you [sic] reading comprehension. I said he got rid of it in name only and mentioned the Federation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He defeated it in reality. There is no USSR anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The collapse didn't come until years after he left office and he has to share the contribution he made with a bunch of others. Thatcher, Mitterrand and most importantly, Pope John Paul ll all contributed as much if not more than Reagan. Certainly the Pope gets more credit than Reagan. He started the cascading downfall before Reagan came into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Unk is very young and reads Ayn Rand all the time.
Click to expand...




You don't think, and you are wrong - again.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you get the news there in your 'assisted living' residence, but there is no USSR anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you've notices, but in the Olympics previous to the last, the Russians were wearing Russian uniforms whilst in the last Olympics the Russians and their up and coming Federate nations, were wearing Russian Federation uniforms.
> The USSR is as dead as the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US is not dead, fool.
Click to expand...

I smell an ad hominem.
It's close to being dead.  A nation without borders is not a nation.
The colonists put their lives on the line to make a nation; most 3rd world citizens just walk away from their problems and right into the US.
The vanishing Middle Class will not be able to support the poor and eventually we will have blood in the streets.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> didn't give them a chance to be good spies and saboteurs.




Who? The brave, loyal Americans who volunteered _from inside the scumbag fdr's concentration camps_ and went on to form the most decorated unit in US military history? Those people, idiot?


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen.
> 
> I do not have to prove your OPINION is wrong. It is simply baseless.and I said why that opinion is baseless.
> 
> Now perhaps if you were a thinking person, *you* would understand that. You know, instead of lashing out because I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense. Maybe you should work on that. You'll be less bitter in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen."
> You avoid same because I beat you like a rented mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense."
> Where did you do so?
> 
> Again....here...see if you can find any fault:
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....we stipulate that both of my posts were totally correct, and the best you can do is deny that that you cannot deny the truth of my post comparing FDR and Ronaldus Maximus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that crap is true.
> FDR was dead when WWII ENDED and it was Truman and later Eisenhower who allowed the USSR to gain power and fail to restrain their growth. There is no way to know for certain how FDR would have reacted at the end of the war. There is nothing to go on but speculation and opinion.
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.
> 
> The thing you call a great recession was in fact The Great Depression which began with the market crash in 1929 and kept beyond government or anyone else's control with the Dust Bowl storms that destroyed huge portions of American agriculture and put millions on the unemployment rolls beginning in 1932 and persisting until 1940.
> 
> Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war. He ruled over the most corrupt administration in American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing in your attempted apologia of FDR is false.
> 
> And...the last item...
> "Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war."
> 
> 
> 
> Two points should be made clear. The Democrat Congress was strongly in favor of the communists of Nicaragua, and the scandal was an attempt to tie the hands of the President, who was strongly anti-communist. And, two, congressional attempts to conduct foreign policy were, at the very least, constitutionally dubious. Reagan often complained  that it was not possible to carry out foreign policy with 535 secretaries of state in Congress.
> See Locke’s “Second Treatise of Government,” the primary inspiration for the Declaration of Independence, for the nature of the prerogative in the executive branch. He defined it as “nothing but the power of doing public good without a rule.” http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr11.htm  and “Indeed, it is appropriate that the_*laws themselves*_should in some cases_*give way*_to the_*executive power*_,…” John Locke's Second Treatise of Government Chapter 14
> The Iran-Contra scandal involved the sale of arms to Iran, basically to ransom American hostages that Islamic extremists held, and diverting proceeds from the sale to the Contras in Nicaragua. *Neither the sale nor the diversions of funds were clear violations of existing laws: subsequent independent counsel investigations directly charged anyone with crimes for either the arms sales nor the diversions.*
> 
> "... reversal of NSC staff member Oliver North and National Security Adviser John Poindexter’s convictions. The Court of Appeals reversed their convictions because they successfully argued that witnesses in their trials might have been affected by publicized immunized congressional testimony, even though the prosecutors themselves had taken painstaking efforts to avoid encountering information about the hearings."
> Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath  (convictions: Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath)
> 
> [The parallel investigation by Independent Counsel Lawrence Walsh secured criminal convictions of nearly a dozen senior administration officials and private citizens for acts such as perjury, conspiracy, fraud, and the destruction of evidence.
> Read more:Answers - The Most Trusted Place for Answering Life's Questions]
> I'm certain you appreciate the education that I provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's so brainwashed she can't formulate a coherent thought without cutting and pasting
Click to expand...




OMG!!

I knew you were slow....but twice you've been given the opportunity to find any errors in the post you were carping about.


OK...OK....as a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to teach a Liberal...

...here it is once more:

Reagan was a far better and more successful President.

FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.

Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.

FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.


Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.


No contest.





Bet you still can't handle it.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you get the news there in your 'assisted living' residence, but there is no USSR anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you've notices, but in the Olympics previous to the last, the Russians were wearing Russian uniforms whilst in the last Olympics the Russians and their up and coming Federate nations, were wearing Russian Federation uniforms.
> The USSR is as dead as the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US is not dead, fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I smell an ad hominem......
Click to expand...


Stop using them and you won't stink so much. The US is nowhere near "dead." That is just ignorant, anti-American nonsense.


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen."
> You avoid same because I beat you like a rented mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense."
> Where did you do so?
> 
> Again....here...see if you can find any fault:
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....we stipulate that both of my posts were totally correct, and the best you can do is deny that that you cannot deny the truth of my post comparing FDR and Ronaldus Maximus.
> 
> 
> 
> None of that crap is true.
> FDR was dead when WWII ENDED and it was Truman and later Eisenhower who allowed the USSR to gain power and fail to restrain their growth. There is no way to know for certain how FDR would have reacted at the end of the war. There is nothing to go on but speculation and opinion.
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.
> 
> The thing you call a great recession was in fact The Great Depression which began with the market crash in 1929 and kept beyond government or anyone else's control with the Dust Bowl storms that destroyed huge portions of American agriculture and put millions on the unemployment rolls beginning in 1932 and persisting until 1940.
> 
> Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war. He ruled over the most corrupt administration in American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing in your attempted apologia of FDR is false.
> 
> And...the last item...
> "Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war."
> 
> 
> 
> Two points should be made clear. The Democrat Congress was strongly in favor of the communists of Nicaragua, and the scandal was an attempt to tie the hands of the President, who was strongly anti-communist. And, two, congressional attempts to conduct foreign policy were, at the very least, constitutionally dubious. Reagan often complained  that it was not possible to carry out foreign policy with 535 secretaries of state in Congress.
> See Locke’s “Second Treatise of Government,” the primary inspiration for the Declaration of Independence, for the nature of the prerogative in the executive branch. He defined it as “nothing but the power of doing public good without a rule.” http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr11.htm  and “Indeed, it is appropriate that the_*laws themselves*_should in some cases_*give way*_to the_*executive power*_,…” John Locke's Second Treatise of Government Chapter 14
> The Iran-Contra scandal involved the sale of arms to Iran, basically to ransom American hostages that Islamic extremists held, and diverting proceeds from the sale to the Contras in Nicaragua. *Neither the sale nor the diversions of funds were clear violations of existing laws: subsequent independent counsel investigations directly charged anyone with crimes for either the arms sales nor the diversions.*
> 
> "... reversal of NSC staff member Oliver North and National Security Adviser John Poindexter’s convictions. The Court of Appeals reversed their convictions because they successfully argued that witnesses in their trials might have been affected by publicized immunized congressional testimony, even though the prosecutors themselves had taken painstaking efforts to avoid encountering information about the hearings."
> Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath  (convictions: Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath)
> 
> [The parallel investigation by Independent Counsel Lawrence Walsh secured criminal convictions of nearly a dozen senior administration officials and private citizens for acts such as perjury, conspiracy, fraud, and the destruction of evidence.
> Read more:Answers - The Most Trusted Place for Answering Life's Questions]
> I'm certain you appreciate the education that I provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's so brainwashed she can't formulate a coherent thought without cutting and pasting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!
> 
> I knew you were slow....but twice you've been given the opportunity to find any errors in the post you were carping about.
> 
> 
> OK...OK....as a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to teach a Liberal...
> 
> ...here it is once more:
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> Reagan's biggest contribution to America was when America was faced with her  biggest  problems, worst depression, worst war, Reagan joined other Americans and voted for FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you still can't handle it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that crap is true.
> FDR was dead when WWII ENDED and it was Truman and later Eisenhower who allowed the USSR to gain power and fail to restrain their growth. There is no way to know for certain how FDR would have reacted at the end of the war. There is nothing to go on but speculation and opinion.
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.
> 
> The thing you call a great recession was in fact The Great Depression which began with the market crash in 1929 and kept beyond government or anyone else's control with the Dust Bowl storms that destroyed huge portions of American agriculture and put millions on the unemployment rolls beginning in 1932 and persisting until 1940.
> 
> Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war. He ruled over the most corrupt administration in American history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing in your attempted apologia of FDR is false.
> 
> And...the last item...
> "Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war."
> 
> 
> 
> Two points should be made clear. The Democrat Congress was strongly in favor of the communists of Nicaragua, and the scandal was an attempt to tie the hands of the President, who was strongly anti-communist. And, two, congressional attempts to conduct foreign policy were, at the very least, constitutionally dubious. Reagan often complained  that it was not possible to carry out foreign policy with 535 secretaries of state in Congress.
> See Locke’s “Second Treatise of Government,” the primary inspiration for the Declaration of Independence, for the nature of the prerogative in the executive branch. He defined it as “nothing but the power of doing public good without a rule.” http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr11.htm  and “Indeed, it is appropriate that the_*laws themselves*_should in some cases_*give way*_to the_*executive power*_,…” John Locke's Second Treatise of Government Chapter 14
> The Iran-Contra scandal involved the sale of arms to Iran, basically to ransom American hostages that Islamic extremists held, and diverting proceeds from the sale to the Contras in Nicaragua. *Neither the sale nor the diversions of funds were clear violations of existing laws: subsequent independent counsel investigations directly charged anyone with crimes for either the arms sales nor the diversions.*
> 
> "... reversal of NSC staff member Oliver North and National Security Adviser John Poindexter’s convictions. The Court of Appeals reversed their convictions because they successfully argued that witnesses in their trials might have been affected by publicized immunized congressional testimony, even though the prosecutors themselves had taken painstaking efforts to avoid encountering information about the hearings."
> Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath  (convictions: Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath)
> 
> [The parallel investigation by Independent Counsel Lawrence Walsh secured criminal convictions of nearly a dozen senior administration officials and private citizens for acts such as perjury, conspiracy, fraud, and the destruction of evidence.
> Read more:Answers - The Most Trusted Place for Answering Life's Questions]
> I'm certain you appreciate the education that I provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's so brainwashed she can't formulate a coherent thought without cutting and pasting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!
> 
> I knew you were slow....but twice you've been given the opportunity to find any errors in the post you were carping about.
> 
> 
> OK...OK....as a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to teach a Liberal...
> 
> ...here it is once more:
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> Reagan's biggest contribution to America was when America was faced with her  biggest  problems, worst depression, worst war, Reagan joined other Americans and voted for FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you still can't handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




And years later Reagan had to apologize for what that scumbag did.


----------



## jasonnfree

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you get the news there in your 'assisted living' residence, but there is no USSR anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you've notices, but in the Olympics previous to the last, the Russians were wearing Russian uniforms whilst in the last Olympics the Russians and their up and coming Federate nations, were wearing Russian Federation uniforms.
> The USSR is as dead as the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US is not dead, fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I smell an ad hominem.
> It's close to being dead.  A nation without borders is not a nation.
> The colonists put their lives on the line to make a nation; most 3rd world citizens just walk away from their problems and right into the US.
> The vanishing Middle Class will not be able to support the poor and eventually we will have blood in the streets.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, Trump is the only one addressing the mass immigration issue.  Even Bernie Sanders wants a path to citizenship for anyone from any where in the world who can sneak into this country and then announce  "olly olly oxen free".


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that crap is true.
> FDR was dead when WWII ENDED and it was Truman and later Eisenhower who allowed the USSR to gain power and fail to restrain their growth. There is no way to know for certain how FDR would have reacted at the end of the war. There is nothing to go on but speculation and opinion.
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.
> 
> The thing you call a great recession was in fact The Great Depression which began with the market crash in 1929 and kept beyond government or anyone else's control with the Dust Bowl storms that destroyed huge portions of American agriculture and put millions on the unemployment rolls beginning in 1932 and persisting until 1940.
> 
> Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war. He ruled over the most corrupt administration in American history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing in your attempted apologia of FDR is false.
> 
> And...the last item...
> "Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war."
> 
> 
> 
> Two points should be made clear. The Democrat Congress was strongly in favor of the communists of Nicaragua, and the scandal was an attempt to tie the hands of the President, who was strongly anti-communist. And, two, congressional attempts to conduct foreign policy were, at the very least, constitutionally dubious. Reagan often complained  that it was not possible to carry out foreign policy with 535 secretaries of state in Congress.
> See Locke’s “Second Treatise of Government,” the primary inspiration for the Declaration of Independence, for the nature of the prerogative in the executive branch. He defined it as “nothing but the power of doing public good without a rule.” http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr11.htm  and “Indeed, it is appropriate that the_*laws themselves*_should in some cases_*give way*_to the_*executive power*_,…” John Locke's Second Treatise of Government Chapter 14
> The Iran-Contra scandal involved the sale of arms to Iran, basically to ransom American hostages that Islamic extremists held, and diverting proceeds from the sale to the Contras in Nicaragua. *Neither the sale nor the diversions of funds were clear violations of existing laws: subsequent independent counsel investigations directly charged anyone with crimes for either the arms sales nor the diversions.*
> 
> "... reversal of NSC staff member Oliver North and National Security Adviser John Poindexter’s convictions. The Court of Appeals reversed their convictions because they successfully argued that witnesses in their trials might have been affected by publicized immunized congressional testimony, even though the prosecutors themselves had taken painstaking efforts to avoid encountering information about the hearings."
> Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath  (convictions: Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath)
> 
> [The parallel investigation by Independent Counsel Lawrence Walsh secured criminal convictions of nearly a dozen senior administration officials and private citizens for acts such as perjury, conspiracy, fraud, and the destruction of evidence.
> Read more:Answers - The Most Trusted Place for Answering Life's Questions]
> I'm certain you appreciate the education that I provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's so brainwashed she can't formulate a coherent thought without cutting and pasting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!
> 
> I knew you were slow....but twice you've been given the opportunity to find any errors in the post you were carping about.
> 
> 
> OK...OK....as a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to teach a Liberal...
> 
> ...here it is once more:
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> Reagan's biggest contribution to America was when America was faced with her  biggest  problems, worst depression, worst war, Reagan joined other Americans and voted for FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you still can't handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Franklin Roosevelt not only extended the Depression years longer than it should have required....with the concomitant difficulties that American citizens had to face....

....but, in following the dictates of his BFF, Joseph Stalin, he also extended WWII by several years.....

...with the concomitant deaths of American soldiers.


Yet, this day, the ignorant and/or doctrinaire Liberals, praise his failures.
Raise your paw.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "I am a thinking person. That is wh I rarely engage with the cut and paste queen."
> You avoid same because I beat you like a rented mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "I have the temerity to call you on your nonsense."
> Where did you do so?
> 
> Again....here...see if you can find any fault:
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or....we stipulate that both of my posts were totally correct, and the best you can do is deny that that you cannot deny the truth of my post comparing FDR and Ronaldus Maximus.
> 
> 
> 
> None of that crap is true.
> FDR was dead when WWII ENDED and it was Truman and later Eisenhower who allowed the USSR to gain power and fail to restrain their growth. There is no way to know for certain how FDR would have reacted at the end of the war. There is nothing to go on but speculation and opinion.
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.
> 
> The thing you call a great recession was in fact The Great Depression which began with the market crash in 1929 and kept beyond government or anyone else's control with the Dust Bowl storms that destroyed huge portions of American agriculture and put millions on the unemployment rolls beginning in 1932 and persisting until 1940.
> 
> Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war. He ruled over the most corrupt administration in American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing in your attempted apologia of FDR is false.
> 
> And...the last item...
> "Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war."
> 
> 
> 
> Two points should be made clear. The Democrat Congress was strongly in favor of the communists of Nicaragua, and the scandal was an attempt to tie the hands of the President, who was strongly anti-communist. And, two, congressional attempts to conduct foreign policy were, at the very least, constitutionally dubious. Reagan often complained  that it was not possible to carry out foreign policy with 535 secretaries of state in Congress.
> See Locke’s “Second Treatise of Government,” the primary inspiration for the Declaration of Independence, for the nature of the prerogative in the executive branch. He defined it as “nothing but the power of doing public good without a rule.” http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr11.htm  and “Indeed, it is appropriate that the_*laws themselves*_should in some cases_*give way*_to the_*executive power*_,…” John Locke's Second Treatise of Government Chapter 14
> The Iran-Contra scandal involved the sale of arms to Iran, basically to ransom American hostages that Islamic extremists held, and diverting proceeds from the sale to the Contras in Nicaragua. *Neither the sale nor the diversions of funds were clear violations of existing laws: subsequent independent counsel investigations directly charged anyone with crimes for either the arms sales nor the diversions.*
> 
> "... reversal of NSC staff member Oliver North and National Security Adviser John Poindexter’s convictions. The Court of Appeals reversed their convictions because they successfully argued that witnesses in their trials might have been affected by publicized immunized congressional testimony, even though the prosecutors themselves had taken painstaking efforts to avoid encountering information about the hearings."
> Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath  (convictions: Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath)
> 
> [The parallel investigation by Independent Counsel Lawrence Walsh secured criminal convictions of nearly a dozen senior administration officials and private citizens for acts such as perjury, conspiracy, fraud, and the destruction of evidence.
> Read more:Answers - The Most Trusted Place for Answering Life's Questions]
> I'm certain you appreciate the education that I provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's so brainwashed she can't formulate a coherent thought without cutting and pasting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!
> 
> I knew you were slow....but twice you've been given the opportunity to find any errors in the post you were carping about.
> 
> 
> OK...OK....as a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to teach a Liberal...
> 
> ...here it is once more:
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you still can't handle it.
Click to expand...

You got responses and challenges to all of those claims. You did not answer them. You are just ignoring the challenges and moving on to a different poster with the same lies. I can call them lies now because you have been asked three times to respond to a rebuke of your claims and refused to do so. Now when you repeat your claims they are lies because you have been shown they are fraudulent.
The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?


----------



## TNHarley

PoliticalChic said:


> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you still can't handle it.


I would have to disagree. How many EO's did he sign? Didn't he mess with immigrants? Didn't he arm terrorists? Didn't he start the govt surveillance?
Yea, that isn't constitutional. At all.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that crap is true.
> FDR was dead when WWII ENDED and it was Truman and later Eisenhower who allowed the USSR to gain power and fail to restrain their growth. There is no way to know for certain how FDR would have reacted at the end of the war. There is nothing to go on but speculation and opinion.
> 
> If Reagan defeated the USSR, he did it in name only and it was a temporary stalemate and holding tactic by the USSR. They let go of their costly acquisitions after WWII, retained a Federation and are now confronting the US on several fronts. We have the same Cold War enemy today as we had when Reagan came into and remained in office.
> 
> The thing you call a great recession was in fact The Great Depression which began with the market crash in 1929 and kept beyond government or anyone else's control with the Dust Bowl storms that destroyed huge portions of American agriculture and put millions on the unemployment rolls beginning in 1932 and persisting until 1940.
> 
> Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war. He ruled over the most corrupt administration in American history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing in your attempted apologia of FDR is false.
> 
> And...the last item...
> "Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war."
> 
> 
> 
> Two points should be made clear. The Democrat Congress was strongly in favor of the communists of Nicaragua, and the scandal was an attempt to tie the hands of the President, who was strongly anti-communist. And, two, congressional attempts to conduct foreign policy were, at the very least, constitutionally dubious. Reagan often complained  that it was not possible to carry out foreign policy with 535 secretaries of state in Congress.
> See Locke’s “Second Treatise of Government,” the primary inspiration for the Declaration of Independence, for the nature of the prerogative in the executive branch. He defined it as “nothing but the power of doing public good without a rule.” http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr11.htm  and “Indeed, it is appropriate that the_*laws themselves*_should in some cases_*give way*_to the_*executive power*_,…” John Locke's Second Treatise of Government Chapter 14
> The Iran-Contra scandal involved the sale of arms to Iran, basically to ransom American hostages that Islamic extremists held, and diverting proceeds from the sale to the Contras in Nicaragua. *Neither the sale nor the diversions of funds were clear violations of existing laws: subsequent independent counsel investigations directly charged anyone with crimes for either the arms sales nor the diversions.*
> 
> "... reversal of NSC staff member Oliver North and National Security Adviser John Poindexter’s convictions. The Court of Appeals reversed their convictions because they successfully argued that witnesses in their trials might have been affected by publicized immunized congressional testimony, even though the prosecutors themselves had taken painstaking efforts to avoid encountering information about the hearings."
> Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath  (convictions: Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath)
> 
> [The parallel investigation by Independent Counsel Lawrence Walsh secured criminal convictions of nearly a dozen senior administration officials and private citizens for acts such as perjury, conspiracy, fraud, and the destruction of evidence.
> Read more:Answers - The Most Trusted Place for Answering Life's Questions]
> I'm certain you appreciate the education that I provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's so brainwashed she can't formulate a coherent thought without cutting and pasting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!
> 
> I knew you were slow....but twice you've been given the opportunity to find any errors in the post you were carping about.
> 
> 
> OK...OK....as a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to teach a Liberal...
> 
> ...here it is once more:
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you still can't handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got responses and challenges to all of those claims. You did not answer them. You are just ignoring the challenges and moving on to a different poster with the same lies. I can call them lies now because you have been asked three times to respond to a rebuke of your claims and refused to do so. Now when you repeat your claims they are lies because you have been shown they are fraudulent.
> The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?
Click to expand...




"The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?"

Easy peasy lemon squeezy....


1. "America’s greatest depression fighter was Warren Gamaliel Harding. An Ohio senator when he was elected president in 1920, he followed Woodrow Wilson who got America into World War I, ..*.Harding inherited the mess, in particular the post-World War I depression – almost as severe, from peak to trough, as the Great Contraction from 1929 to 1933, that FDR inherited and prolonged.*

2. Richard K. Vedder and Lowell E. Gallaway, in their book Out of Work (1993), noted that *the magnitude of the 1920 depression "exceeded that for the Great Depression of the following decade for several quarters." *The estimated gross national product plunged 24% from $91.5 billion in 1920 to $69.6 billion in 1921. The number of unemployed people jumped from 2.1 million in 1920 to 4.9 million in 1921.

3. So,* just a year and a half after Harding became president, *the Roaring 20s were underway! The unemployment rate continued to decline, reaching a low of 1.8% in 1926 – an extraordinary feat. Since then, the unemployment rate has been lower only once in wartime (1944), and never in peacetime.

4. ....when the Great Depression had been going for two years. *Harding had the depression of 1920 licked in a year and a half, *but under the "progressive" FDR, the Great Depression would persisted throughout the 1930s, until FDR began conscripting millions of young men for the armed forces."
America’s Greatest Depression*Fighter by Jim Powell
http://archive.lewrockwell.com/orig4/powell-jim4.html
http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/226645/not-so-great-depression/jim-powell


I destroy you each and every time, don't I.
I must admit.....it's fun.


----------



## Indeependent

*Warren G. Harding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

*Hey, PC...I like a Republican President who boosts the economy and lowers unemployment by spending Tax Payer money.
And other non-specific postings you care to make?
*
*Embracing new technologies[edit]*
The 1920s were a time of modernization for America. Use of electricity became increasingly common. Mass production of the motor car stimulated other industries, as well, such as highway construction, rubber, steel, and building, as hotels were erected to accommodate the tourists venturing upon the roads. This economic boost helped bring the nation out of the recession.[143] To improve and expand the nation's highway system, Harding signed the Federal Highway Act of 1921. From 1921 to 1923, the federal government spent $162 million on America's highway system, infusing the U.S. economy with a large amount of capital.[144] In 1922, Harding proclaimed that America was in the age of the "motor car", which "reflects our standard of living and gauges the speed of our present-day life."[145]

Harding had urged regulation of radio broadcasting in his April 1921 speech to Congress.[146] Commerce Secretary Hoover took charge of this project, and convened a conference of radio broadcasters in 1922, which led to a voluntary agreement for licensing of radio frequencies through the Commerce Department. Both Harding and Hoover realized something more than an agreement was needed, but Congress was slow to act, not imposing radio regulation until 1927.[147]

Harding also wished to promote aviation, and Hoover again took the lead, convening a national conference on commercial aviation. The discussions focused on safety matters, inspection of airplanes, and licensing of pilots. Harding again promoted legislation but nothing was done until 1926, when the Air Commerce Act created the Bureau of Aeronautics within Hoover's Commerce Department.[147]


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't give them a chance to be good spies and saboteurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who? The brave, loyal Americans who volunteered _from inside the scumbag fdr's concentration camps_ and went on to form the most decorated unit in US military history? Those people, idiot?
Click to expand...

"Those people"  must have loved FDR to volunteer to be in the military and become the most decorated unit even as the camps existed. Perhaps they more than others understood the period they were living in and what was happening and why some events were taking place. Then to reaffirm their loyalty as Democrats, when Hawaii became a state the Japanese-Americans in that new state elect a Democrat to the House of Reps.


----------



## jillian

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing in your attempted apologia of FDR is false.
> 
> And...the last item...
> "Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war."
> 
> 
> 
> Two points should be made clear. The Democrat Congress was strongly in favor of the communists of Nicaragua, and the scandal was an attempt to tie the hands of the President, who was strongly anti-communist. And, two, congressional attempts to conduct foreign policy were, at the very least, constitutionally dubious. Reagan often complained  that it was not possible to carry out foreign policy with 535 secretaries of state in Congress.
> See Locke’s “Second Treatise of Government,” the primary inspiration for the Declaration of Independence, for the nature of the prerogative in the executive branch. He defined it as “nothing but the power of doing public good without a rule.” http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr11.htm  and “Indeed, it is appropriate that the_*laws themselves*_should in some cases_*give way*_to the_*executive power*_,…” John Locke's Second Treatise of Government Chapter 14
> The Iran-Contra scandal involved the sale of arms to Iran, basically to ransom American hostages that Islamic extremists held, and diverting proceeds from the sale to the Contras in Nicaragua. *Neither the sale nor the diversions of funds were clear violations of existing laws: subsequent independent counsel investigations directly charged anyone with crimes for either the arms sales nor the diversions.*
> 
> "... reversal of NSC staff member Oliver North and National Security Adviser John Poindexter’s convictions. The Court of Appeals reversed their convictions because they successfully argued that witnesses in their trials might have been affected by publicized immunized congressional testimony, even though the prosecutors themselves had taken painstaking efforts to avoid encountering information about the hearings."
> Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath  (convictions: Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath)
> 
> [The parallel investigation by Independent Counsel Lawrence Walsh secured criminal convictions of nearly a dozen senior administration officials and private citizens for acts such as perjury, conspiracy, fraud, and the destruction of evidence.
> Read more:Answers - The Most Trusted Place for Answering Life's Questions]
> I'm certain you appreciate the education that I provide.
> 
> 
> 
> Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's so brainwashed she can't formulate a coherent thought without cutting and pasting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!
> 
> I knew you were slow....but twice you've been given the opportunity to find any errors in the post you were carping about.
> 
> 
> OK...OK....as a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to teach a Liberal...
> 
> ...here it is once more:
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> Reagan's biggest contribution to America was when America was faced with her  biggest  problems, worst depression, worst war, Reagan joined other Americans and voted for FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you still can't handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And years later Reagan had to apologize for what that scumbag did.
Click to expand...


No. I don't think he ever apologized for Lee Atwater.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Warren G. Harding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> *Hey, PC...I like a Republican President who boosts the economy and lowers unemployment by spending Tax Payer money.
> And other non-specific postings you care to make?
> *
> *Embracing new technologies[edit]*
> The 1920s were a time of modernization for America. Use of electricity became increasingly common. Mass production of the motor car stimulated other industries, as well, such as highway construction, rubber, steel, and building, as hotels were erected to accommodate the tourists venturing upon the roads. This economic boost helped bring the nation out of the recession.[143] To improve and expand the nation's highway system, Harding signed the Federal Highway Act of 1921. From 1921 to 1923, the federal government spent $162 million on America's highway system, infusing the U.S. economy with a large amount of capital.[144] In 1922, Harding proclaimed that America was in the age of the "motor car", which "reflects our standard of living and gauges the speed of our present-day life."[145]
> 
> Harding had urged regulation of radio broadcasting in his April 1921 speech to Congress.[146] Commerce Secretary Hoover took charge of this project, and convened a conference of radio broadcasters in 1922, which led to a voluntary agreement for licensing of radio frequencies through the Commerce Department. Both Harding and Hoover realized something more than an agreement was needed, but Congress was slow to act, not imposing radio regulation until 1927.[147]
> 
> Harding also wished to promote aviation, and Hoover again took the lead, convening a national conference on commercial aviation. The discussions focused on safety matters, inspection of airplanes, and licensing of pilots. Harding again promoted legislation but nothing was done until 1926, when the Air Commerce Act created the Bureau of Aeronautics within Hoover's Commerce Department.[147]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane, getting really sloppy with your cut and paste or just promoting a really brazen lie? You just gave a review about the economy a dozen years preceding FDR. Nothing you have posted denies or even attempts to deny that the Great Depression was in full swing when FDR inherited it. You also make no reference to the effect of the Dust Bowl in '32.
Click to expand...






*Hey, PC...I like a Republican President who boosts the economy and lowers unemployment by spending Tax Payer money.
And other non-specific postings you care to make?
*
*Embracing new technologies[edit]*
The 1920s were a time of modernization for America. Use of electricity became increasingly common. Mass production of the motor car stimulated other industries, as well, such as highway construction, rubber, steel, and building, as hotels were erected to accommodate the tourists venturing upon the roads. This economic boost helped bring the nation out of the recession.[143] To improve and expand the nation's highway system, Harding signed the Federal Highway Act of 1921. From 1921 to 1923, the federal government spent $162 million on America's highway system, infusing the U.S. economy with a large amount of capital.[144] In 1922, Harding proclaimed that America was in the age of the "motor car", which "reflects our standard of living and gauges the speed of our present-day life."[145]

Harding had urged regulation of radio broadcasting in his April 1921 speech to Congress.[146] Commerce Secretary Hoover took charge of this project, and convened a conference of radio broadcasters in 1922, which led to a voluntary agreement for licensing of radio frequencies through the Commerce Department. Both Harding and Hoover realized something more than an agreement was needed, but Congress was slow to act, not imposing radio regulation until 1927.[147]

Harding also wished to promote aviation, and Hoover again took the lead, convening a national conference on commercial aviation. The discussions focused on safety matters, inspection of airplanes, and licensing of pilots. Harding again promoted legislation but nothing was done until 1926, when the Air Commerce Act created the Bureau of Aeronautics within Hoover's Commerce Department.[147][/QUOTE]

Are you insane, getting really sloppy with your cut and paste or just promoting a really brazen lie? You just gave a review about the economy a dozen years preceding FDR. Nothing you have posted denies or even attempts to deny that the Great Depression was in full swing when FDR inherited it. You also make no reference to the effect of the Dust Bowl in '32.[/QUOTE]



Wait.....

Did you think that that was my post?


Have you been using a shopping cart at the liquor store?


----------



## Indeependent

Yo, PC, you posted rounded up Sound Bites lauding Harding.
He used TAX MONEY to end the Depression.
Are you suffering from Alzheimer's?


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thing in your attempted apologia of FDR is false.
> 
> And...the last item...
> "Reagan shredded the Constitution with Iran/Contra. He secretly engaged in a war when Congress told him not to. Only the Congress can send the nation to war."
> 
> 
> 
> Two points should be made clear. The Democrat Congress was strongly in favor of the communists of Nicaragua, and the scandal was an attempt to tie the hands of the President, who was strongly anti-communist. And, two, congressional attempts to conduct foreign policy were, at the very least, constitutionally dubious. Reagan often complained  that it was not possible to carry out foreign policy with 535 secretaries of state in Congress.
> See Locke’s “Second Treatise of Government,” the primary inspiration for the Declaration of Independence, for the nature of the prerogative in the executive branch. He defined it as “nothing but the power of doing public good without a rule.” http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtr11.htm  and “Indeed, it is appropriate that the_*laws themselves*_should in some cases_*give way*_to the_*executive power*_,…” John Locke's Second Treatise of Government Chapter 14
> The Iran-Contra scandal involved the sale of arms to Iran, basically to ransom American hostages that Islamic extremists held, and diverting proceeds from the sale to the Contras in Nicaragua. *Neither the sale nor the diversions of funds were clear violations of existing laws: subsequent independent counsel investigations directly charged anyone with crimes for either the arms sales nor the diversions.*
> 
> "... reversal of NSC staff member Oliver North and National Security Adviser John Poindexter’s convictions. The Court of Appeals reversed their convictions because they successfully argued that witnesses in their trials might have been affected by publicized immunized congressional testimony, even though the prosecutors themselves had taken painstaking efforts to avoid encountering information about the hearings."
> Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath  (convictions: Understanding the Iran-Contra Affairs - The Legal Aftermath)
> 
> [The parallel investigation by Independent Counsel Lawrence Walsh secured criminal convictions of nearly a dozen senior administration officials and private citizens for acts such as perjury, conspiracy, fraud, and the destruction of evidence.
> Read more:Answers - The Most Trusted Place for Answering Life's Questions]
> I'm certain you appreciate the education that I provide.
> 
> 
> 
> Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's so brainwashed she can't formulate a coherent thought without cutting and pasting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!
> 
> I knew you were slow....but twice you've been given the opportunity to find any errors in the post you were carping about.
> 
> 
> OK...OK....as a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to teach a Liberal...
> 
> ...here it is once more:
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you still can't handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got responses and challenges to all of those claims. You did not answer them. You are just ignoring the challenges and moving on to a different poster with the same lies. I can call them lies now because you have been asked three times to respond to a rebuke of your claims and refused to do so. Now when you repeat your claims they are lies because you have been shown they are fraudulent.
> The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?"
> 
> Easy peasy lemon squeezy....
> 
> 
> 1. "America’s greatest depression fighter was Warren Gamaliel Harding. An Ohio senator when he was elected president in 1920, he followed Woodrow Wilson who got America into World War I, ..*.Harding inherited the mess, in particular the post-World War I depression – almost as severe, from peak to trough, as the Great Contraction from 1929 to 1933, that FDR inherited and prolonged.*
> 
> 2. Richard K. Vedder and Lowell E. Gallaway, in their book Out of Work (1993), noted that *the magnitude of the 1920 depression "exceeded that for the Great Depression of the following decade for several quarters." *The estimated gross national product plunged 24% from $91.5 billion in 1920 to $69.6 billion in 1921. The number of unemployed people jumped from 2.1 million in 1920 to 4.9 million in 1921.
> 
> 3. So,* just a year and a half after Harding became president, *the Roaring 20s were underway! The unemployment rate continued to decline, reaching a low of 1.8% in 1926 – an extraordinary feat. Since then, the unemployment rate has been lower only once in wartime (1944), and never in peacetime.
> 
> 4. ....when the Great Depression had been going for two years. *Harding had the depression of 1920 licked in a year and a half, *but under the "progressive" FDR, the Great Depression would persisted throughout the 1930s, until FDR began conscripting millions of young men for the armed forces."
> America’s Greatest Depression*Fighter by Jim Powell
> http://archive.lewrockwell.com/orig4/powell-jim4.html
> http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/226645/not-so-great-depression/jim-powell
> 
> 
> I destroy you each and every time, don't I.
> I must admit.....it's fun.
Click to expand...

Are you insane, getting really sloppy with your cut and paste or just promoting a really brazen lie? You just gave a review about the economy a dozen years preceding FDR. Nothing you posted denies or attempts to deny the Great Depression wasn't in full swing when FDR inherited it. You also make no reference to the Dust Bowl of '32.


----------



## Indeependent

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's so brainwashed she can't formulate a coherent thought without cutting and pasting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!
> 
> I knew you were slow....but twice you've been given the opportunity to find any errors in the post you were carping about.
> 
> 
> OK...OK....as a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to teach a Liberal...
> 
> ...here it is once more:
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you still can't handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got responses and challenges to all of those claims. You did not answer them. You are just ignoring the challenges and moving on to a different poster with the same lies. I can call them lies now because you have been asked three times to respond to a rebuke of your claims and refused to do so. Now when you repeat your claims they are lies because you have been shown they are fraudulent.
> The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?"
> 
> Easy peasy lemon squeezy....
> 
> 
> 1. "America’s greatest depression fighter was Warren Gamaliel Harding. An Ohio senator when he was elected president in 1920, he followed Woodrow Wilson who got America into World War I, ..*.Harding inherited the mess, in particular the post-World War I depression – almost as severe, from peak to trough, as the Great Contraction from 1929 to 1933, that FDR inherited and prolonged.*
> 
> 2. Richard K. Vedder and Lowell E. Gallaway, in their book Out of Work (1993), noted that *the magnitude of the 1920 depression "exceeded that for the Great Depression of the following decade for several quarters." *The estimated gross national product plunged 24% from $91.5 billion in 1920 to $69.6 billion in 1921. The number of unemployed people jumped from 2.1 million in 1920 to 4.9 million in 1921.
> 
> 3. So,* just a year and a half after Harding became president, *the Roaring 20s were underway! The unemployment rate continued to decline, reaching a low of 1.8% in 1926 – an extraordinary feat. Since then, the unemployment rate has been lower only once in wartime (1944), and never in peacetime.
> 
> 4. ....when the Great Depression had been going for two years. *Harding had the depression of 1920 licked in a year and a half, *but under the "progressive" FDR, the Great Depression would persisted throughout the 1930s, until FDR began conscripting millions of young men for the armed forces."
> America’s Greatest Depression*Fighter by Jim Powell
> http://archive.lewrockwell.com/orig4/powell-jim4.html
> http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/226645/not-so-great-depression/jim-powell
> 
> 
> I destroy you each and every time, don't I.
> I must admit.....it's fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you insane, getting really sloppy with your cut and paste or just promoting a really brazen lie? You just gave a review about the economy a dozen years preceding FDR. Nothing you posted denies or attempts to deny the Great Depression wasn't in full swing when FDR inherited it. You also make no reference to the Dust Bowl of '32.
Click to expand...


She's really lost the edge she never had in the first place.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't give them a chance to be good spies and saboteurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who? The brave, loyal Americans who volunteered _from inside the scumbag fdr's concentration camps_ and went on to form the most decorated unit in US military history? Those people, idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Those people"  must have loved FDR to volunteer to be in the military......
Click to expand...



Even you can't be that illogical. You are grasping.


----------



## jillian

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bla bla bla. The rats got set free because they were supposed to have immunity for ratting each other out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's so brainwashed she can't formulate a coherent thought without cutting and pasting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!
> 
> I knew you were slow....but twice you've been given the opportunity to find any errors in the post you were carping about.
> 
> 
> OK...OK....as a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to teach a Liberal...
> 
> ...here it is once more:
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you still can't handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got responses and challenges to all of those claims. You did not answer them. You are just ignoring the challenges and moving on to a different poster with the same lies. I can call them lies now because you have been asked three times to respond to a rebuke of your claims and refused to do so. Now when you repeat your claims they are lies because you have been shown they are fraudulent.
> The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?"
> 
> Easy peasy lemon squeezy....
> 
> 
> 1. "America’s greatest depression fighter was Warren Gamaliel Harding. An Ohio senator when he was elected president in 1920, he followed Woodrow Wilson who got America into World War I, ..*.Harding inherited the mess, in particular the post-World War I depression – almost as severe, from peak to trough, as the Great Contraction from 1929 to 1933, that FDR inherited and prolonged.*
> 
> 2. Richard K. Vedder and Lowell E. Gallaway, in their book Out of Work (1993), noted that *the magnitude of the 1920 depression "exceeded that for the Great Depression of the following decade for several quarters." *The estimated gross national product plunged 24% from $91.5 billion in 1920 to $69.6 billion in 1921. The number of unemployed people jumped from 2.1 million in 1920 to 4.9 million in 1921.
> 
> 3. So,* just a year and a half after Harding became president, *the Roaring 20s were underway! The unemployment rate continued to decline, reaching a low of 1.8% in 1926 – an extraordinary feat. Since then, the unemployment rate has been lower only once in wartime (1944), and never in peacetime.
> 
> 4. ....when the Great Depression had been going for two years. *Harding had the depression of 1920 licked in a year and a half, *but under the "progressive" FDR, the Great Depression would persisted throughout the 1930s, until FDR began conscripting millions of young men for the armed forces."
> America’s Greatest Depression*Fighter by Jim Powell
> http://archive.lewrockwell.com/orig4/powell-jim4.html
> http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/226645/not-so-great-depression/jim-powell
> 
> 
> I destroy you each and every time, don't I.
> I must admit.....it's fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you insane, getting really sloppy with your cut and paste or just promoting a really brazen lie? You just gave a review about the economy a dozen years preceding FDR. Nothing you posted denies or attempts to deny the Great Depression wasn't in full swing when FDR inherited it. You also make no reference to the Dust Bowl of '32.
Click to expand...


she intentionally provides false information.

it's what she does.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's so brainwashed she can't formulate a coherent thought without cutting and pasting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!
> 
> I knew you were slow....but twice you've been given the opportunity to find any errors in the post you were carping about.
> 
> 
> OK...OK....as a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to teach a Liberal...
> 
> ...here it is once more:
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you still can't handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got responses and challenges to all of those claims. You did not answer them. You are just ignoring the challenges and moving on to a different poster with the same lies. I can call them lies now because you have been asked three times to respond to a rebuke of your claims and refused to do so. Now when you repeat your claims they are lies because you have been shown they are fraudulent.
> The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?"
> 
> Easy peasy lemon squeezy....
> 
> 
> 1. "America’s greatest depression fighter was Warren Gamaliel Harding. An Ohio senator when he was elected president in 1920, he followed Woodrow Wilson who got America into World War I, ..*.Harding inherited the mess, in particular the post-World War I depression – almost as severe, from peak to trough, as the Great Contraction from 1929 to 1933, that FDR inherited and prolonged.*
> 
> 2. Richard K. Vedder and Lowell E. Gallaway, in their book Out of Work (1993), noted that *the magnitude of the 1920 depression "exceeded that for the Great Depression of the following decade for several quarters." *The estimated gross national product plunged 24% from $91.5 billion in 1920 to $69.6 billion in 1921. The number of unemployed people jumped from 2.1 million in 1920 to 4.9 million in 1921.
> 
> 3. So,* just a year and a half after Harding became president, *the Roaring 20s were underway! The unemployment rate continued to decline, reaching a low of 1.8% in 1926 – an extraordinary feat. Since then, the unemployment rate has been lower only once in wartime (1944), and never in peacetime.
> 
> 4. ....when the Great Depression had been going for two years. *Harding had the depression of 1920 licked in a year and a half, *but under the "progressive" FDR, the Great Depression would persisted throughout the 1930s, until FDR began conscripting millions of young men for the armed forces."
> America’s Greatest Depression*Fighter by Jim Powell
> http://archive.lewrockwell.com/orig4/powell-jim4.html
> http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/226645/not-so-great-depression/jim-powell
> 
> 
> I destroy you each and every time, don't I.
> I must admit.....it's fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you insane, getting really sloppy with your cut and paste or just promoting a really brazen lie? You just gave a review about the economy a dozen years preceding FDR. Nothing you posted denies or attempts to deny the Great Depression wasn't in full swing when FDR inherited it. You also make no reference to the Dust Bowl of '32.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she intentionally provides false information.
> 
> it's what she does.
Click to expand...



Let's review.

I stated a number of facts designed to show that, compared to Roosevelt,  Reagan was far better as President.

You gave the usual Liberal response, the 'is not, is not' post.

I gave you three opportunities to show that my post wasn't true.

Of course, you couldn't.


Now I've reduced you to lying: "she intentionally provided false information."

Just between the two of us….aren't you just a leeeeettttle disappointed at how you turned out?


----------



## gipper

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!
> 
> I knew you were slow....but twice you've been given the opportunity to find any errors in the post you were carping about.
> 
> 
> OK...OK....as a conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to teach a Liberal...
> 
> ...here it is once more:
> 
> Reagan was a far better and more successful President.
> 
> FDR empowered the Soviet Communist empire, facilitating over 100 million dead and enslaved.
> 
> Reagan defeated same, and did so without firing a shot.
> 
> FDR extended the great recession into the Great Depression, while Reagan was responsible for a 25 year economic expansion.
> 
> 
> Reagan believed in the Constitution, while Roosevelt shredded it.
> 
> 
> No contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you still can't handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> You got responses and challenges to all of those claims. You did not answer them. You are just ignoring the challenges and moving on to a different poster with the same lies. I can call them lies now because you have been asked three times to respond to a rebuke of your claims and refused to do so. Now when you repeat your claims they are lies because you have been shown they are fraudulent.
> The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?"
> 
> Easy peasy lemon squeezy....
> 
> 
> 1. "America’s greatest depression fighter was Warren Gamaliel Harding. An Ohio senator when he was elected president in 1920, he followed Woodrow Wilson who got America into World War I, ..*.Harding inherited the mess, in particular the post-World War I depression – almost as severe, from peak to trough, as the Great Contraction from 1929 to 1933, that FDR inherited and prolonged.*
> 
> 2. Richard K. Vedder and Lowell E. Gallaway, in their book Out of Work (1993), noted that *the magnitude of the 1920 depression "exceeded that for the Great Depression of the following decade for several quarters." *The estimated gross national product plunged 24% from $91.5 billion in 1920 to $69.6 billion in 1921. The number of unemployed people jumped from 2.1 million in 1920 to 4.9 million in 1921.
> 
> 3. So,* just a year and a half after Harding became president, *the Roaring 20s were underway! The unemployment rate continued to decline, reaching a low of 1.8% in 1926 – an extraordinary feat. Since then, the unemployment rate has been lower only once in wartime (1944), and never in peacetime.
> 
> 4. ....when the Great Depression had been going for two years. *Harding had the depression of 1920 licked in a year and a half, *but under the "progressive" FDR, the Great Depression would persisted throughout the 1930s, until FDR began conscripting millions of young men for the armed forces."
> America’s Greatest Depression*Fighter by Jim Powell
> http://archive.lewrockwell.com/orig4/powell-jim4.html
> http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/226645/not-so-great-depression/jim-powell
> 
> 
> I destroy you each and every time, don't I.
> I must admit.....it's fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you insane, getting really sloppy with your cut and paste or just promoting a really brazen lie? You just gave a review about the economy a dozen years preceding FDR. Nothing you posted denies or attempts to deny the Great Depression wasn't in full swing when FDR inherited it. You also make no reference to the Dust Bowl of '32.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she intentionally provides false information.
> 
> it's what she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> I stated a number of facts designed to show that, compared to Roosevelt,  Reagan was far better as President.
> 
> You gave the usual Liberal response, the 'is not, is not' post.
> 
> I gave you three opportunities to show that my post wasn't true.
> 
> Of course, you couldn't.
> 
> 
> Now I've reduced you to lying: "she intentionally provided false information."
> 
> Just between the two of us….aren't you just a leeeeettttle disappointed at how you turned out?
Click to expand...

Debating Jilly is like debating a two year old.


----------



## PoliticalChic

gipper said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got responses and challenges to all of those claims. You did not answer them. You are just ignoring the challenges and moving on to a different poster with the same lies. I can call them lies now because you have been asked three times to respond to a rebuke of your claims and refused to do so. Now when you repeat your claims they are lies because you have been shown they are fraudulent.
> The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?"
> 
> Easy peasy lemon squeezy....
> 
> 
> 1. "America’s greatest depression fighter was Warren Gamaliel Harding. An Ohio senator when he was elected president in 1920, he followed Woodrow Wilson who got America into World War I, ..*.Harding inherited the mess, in particular the post-World War I depression – almost as severe, from peak to trough, as the Great Contraction from 1929 to 1933, that FDR inherited and prolonged.*
> 
> 2. Richard K. Vedder and Lowell E. Gallaway, in their book Out of Work (1993), noted that *the magnitude of the 1920 depression "exceeded that for the Great Depression of the following decade for several quarters." *The estimated gross national product plunged 24% from $91.5 billion in 1920 to $69.6 billion in 1921. The number of unemployed people jumped from 2.1 million in 1920 to 4.9 million in 1921.
> 
> 3. So,* just a year and a half after Harding became president, *the Roaring 20s were underway! The unemployment rate continued to decline, reaching a low of 1.8% in 1926 – an extraordinary feat. Since then, the unemployment rate has been lower only once in wartime (1944), and never in peacetime.
> 
> 4. ....when the Great Depression had been going for two years. *Harding had the depression of 1920 licked in a year and a half, *but under the "progressive" FDR, the Great Depression would persisted throughout the 1930s, until FDR began conscripting millions of young men for the armed forces."
> America’s Greatest Depression*Fighter by Jim Powell
> http://archive.lewrockwell.com/orig4/powell-jim4.html
> http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/226645/not-so-great-depression/jim-powell
> 
> 
> I destroy you each and every time, don't I.
> I must admit.....it's fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you insane, getting really sloppy with your cut and paste or just promoting a really brazen lie? You just gave a review about the economy a dozen years preceding FDR. Nothing you posted denies or attempts to deny the Great Depression wasn't in full swing when FDR inherited it. You also make no reference to the Dust Bowl of '32.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she intentionally provides false information.
> 
> it's what she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> I stated a number of facts designed to show that, compared to Roosevelt,  Reagan was far better as President.
> 
> You gave the usual Liberal response, the 'is not, is not' post.
> 
> I gave you three opportunities to show that my post wasn't true.
> 
> Of course, you couldn't.
> 
> 
> Now I've reduced you to lying: "she intentionally provided false information."
> 
> Just between the two of us….aren't you just a leeeeettttle disappointed at how you turned out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debating Jilly is like debating a two year old.
Click to expand...



I dunno.....I don't believe two-year-olds lie with such aplomb.


----------



## Unkotare

gipper said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got responses and challenges to all of those claims. You did not answer them. You are just ignoring the challenges and moving on to a different poster with the same lies. I can call them lies now because you have been asked three times to respond to a rebuke of your claims and refused to do so. Now when you repeat your claims they are lies because you have been shown they are fraudulent.
> The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?"
> 
> Easy peasy lemon squeezy....
> 
> 
> 1. "America’s greatest depression fighter was Warren Gamaliel Harding. An Ohio senator when he was elected president in 1920, he followed Woodrow Wilson who got America into World War I, ..*.Harding inherited the mess, in particular the post-World War I depression – almost as severe, from peak to trough, as the Great Contraction from 1929 to 1933, that FDR inherited and prolonged.*
> 
> 2. Richard K. Vedder and Lowell E. Gallaway, in their book Out of Work (1993), noted that *the magnitude of the 1920 depression "exceeded that for the Great Depression of the following decade for several quarters." *The estimated gross national product plunged 24% from $91.5 billion in 1920 to $69.6 billion in 1921. The number of unemployed people jumped from 2.1 million in 1920 to 4.9 million in 1921.
> 
> 3. So,* just a year and a half after Harding became president, *the Roaring 20s were underway! The unemployment rate continued to decline, reaching a low of 1.8% in 1926 – an extraordinary feat. Since then, the unemployment rate has been lower only once in wartime (1944), and never in peacetime.
> 
> 4. ....when the Great Depression had been going for two years. *Harding had the depression of 1920 licked in a year and a half, *but under the "progressive" FDR, the Great Depression would persisted throughout the 1930s, until FDR began conscripting millions of young men for the armed forces."
> America’s Greatest Depression*Fighter by Jim Powell
> http://archive.lewrockwell.com/orig4/powell-jim4.html
> http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/226645/not-so-great-depression/jim-powell
> 
> 
> I destroy you each and every time, don't I.
> I must admit.....it's fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you insane, getting really sloppy with your cut and paste or just promoting a really brazen lie? You just gave a review about the economy a dozen years preceding FDR. Nothing you posted denies or attempts to deny the Great Depression wasn't in full swing when FDR inherited it. You also make no reference to the Dust Bowl of '32.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she intentionally provides false information.
> 
> it's what she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> I stated a number of facts designed to show that, compared to Roosevelt,  Reagan was far better as President.
> 
> You gave the usual Liberal response, the 'is not, is not' post.
> 
> I gave you three opportunities to show that my post wasn't true.
> 
> Of course, you couldn't.
> 
> 
> Now I've reduced you to lying: "she intentionally provided false information."
> 
> Just between the two of us….aren't you just a leeeeettttle disappointed at how you turned out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debating Jilly is like debating a two year old.
Click to expand...



If the two-year old were drunk.


----------



## jillian

Unkotare said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The primary challenge made to you was to explain why you call 1929 to 1933 a recession enabling you to make the claim that FDR took the country from a recession into a depression. Explain how after the market crash of '29 and the Dust Bowl of '32 the country was not in the Great Depression. What data do you claim to have that makes 85 years of historians and scholars wrong and you right?"
> 
> Easy peasy lemon squeezy....
> 
> 
> 1. "America’s greatest depression fighter was Warren Gamaliel Harding. An Ohio senator when he was elected president in 1920, he followed Woodrow Wilson who got America into World War I, ..*.Harding inherited the mess, in particular the post-World War I depression – almost as severe, from peak to trough, as the Great Contraction from 1929 to 1933, that FDR inherited and prolonged.*
> 
> 2. Richard K. Vedder and Lowell E. Gallaway, in their book Out of Work (1993), noted that *the magnitude of the 1920 depression "exceeded that for the Great Depression of the following decade for several quarters." *The estimated gross national product plunged 24% from $91.5 billion in 1920 to $69.6 billion in 1921. The number of unemployed people jumped from 2.1 million in 1920 to 4.9 million in 1921.
> 
> 3. So,* just a year and a half after Harding became president, *the Roaring 20s were underway! The unemployment rate continued to decline, reaching a low of 1.8% in 1926 – an extraordinary feat. Since then, the unemployment rate has been lower only once in wartime (1944), and never in peacetime.
> 
> 4. ....when the Great Depression had been going for two years. *Harding had the depression of 1920 licked in a year and a half, *but under the "progressive" FDR, the Great Depression would persisted throughout the 1930s, until FDR began conscripting millions of young men for the armed forces."
> America’s Greatest Depression*Fighter by Jim Powell
> http://archive.lewrockwell.com/orig4/powell-jim4.html
> http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/226645/not-so-great-depression/jim-powell
> 
> 
> I destroy you each and every time, don't I.
> I must admit.....it's fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane, getting really sloppy with your cut and paste or just promoting a really brazen lie? You just gave a review about the economy a dozen years preceding FDR. Nothing you posted denies or attempts to deny the Great Depression wasn't in full swing when FDR inherited it. You also make no reference to the Dust Bowl of '32.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she intentionally provides false information.
> 
> it's what she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> I stated a number of facts designed to show that, compared to Roosevelt,  Reagan was far better as President.
> 
> You gave the usual Liberal response, the 'is not, is not' post.
> 
> I gave you three opportunities to show that my post wasn't true.
> 
> Of course, you couldn't.
> 
> 
> Now I've reduced you to lying: "she intentionally provided false information."
> 
> Just between the two of us….aren't you just a leeeeettttle disappointed at how you turned out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debating Jilly is like debating a two year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the two-year old were drunk.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously. 

You'd have to say something of substance to warrant debate.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane, getting really sloppy with your cut and paste or just promoting a really brazen lie? You just gave a review about the economy a dozen years preceding FDR. Nothing you posted denies or attempts to deny the Great Depression wasn't in full swing when FDR inherited it. You also make no reference to the Dust Bowl of '32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she intentionally provides false information.
> 
> it's what she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> I stated a number of facts designed to show that, compared to Roosevelt,  Reagan was far better as President.
> 
> You gave the usual Liberal response, the 'is not, is not' post.
> 
> I gave you three opportunities to show that my post wasn't true.
> 
> Of course, you couldn't.
> 
> 
> Now I've reduced you to lying: "she intentionally provided false information."
> 
> Just between the two of us….aren't you just a leeeeettttle disappointed at how you turned out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debating Jilly is like debating a two year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the two-year old were drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> You'd have to say something of substance to warrant debate.
Click to expand...




Wasn't that fun.....showing that you are not only inept, unable to back up what you post.....

...but also, forcing you to try to lie you way out of it.


Loved, loved, loved it!

Thanks so much.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she intentionally provides false information.
> 
> it's what she does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> I stated a number of facts designed to show that, compared to Roosevelt,  Reagan was far better as President.
> 
> You gave the usual Liberal response, the 'is not, is not' post.
> 
> I gave you three opportunities to show that my post wasn't true.
> 
> Of course, you couldn't.
> 
> 
> Now I've reduced you to lying: "she intentionally provided false information."
> 
> Just between the two of us….aren't you just a leeeeettttle disappointed at how you turned out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debating Jilly is like debating a two year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the two-year old were drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> You'd have to say something of substance to warrant debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that fun.....showing that you are not only inept, unable to back up what you post.....
> 
> ...but also, forcing you to try to lie you way out of it.
> 
> 
> Loved, loved, loved it!
> 
> Thanks so much.
Click to expand...

You are being critical of another poster for allegedly doing the exact thing you have been doing over and over with my challenge to you to answer one simple question about a lie you are telling. The main difference between the poster you are criticizing and you is that the questions you are asking have been answered by other posters and you refuse to respond. Why would someone continue answering your challenges when you make it so obvious that you will not do the same. In other words, you demand people answer your challenges while you refuse to respond when they do.
You made a claim that FDR turned a recession into the Great Depression. That means you are claiming the historians, economist and scholars over the last 80 years are wrong about the GP beginning with the 1929 stock market crash and you are right. You are claiming 80 years of experts are totally wrong and you, PoliticalChic are right. Twice you have tried to answer this lie of yours by diverting the subject to a discussion about the economics of the post WWI era and early 20's, an economy that occurred a decade before FDR was even elected. You are attempting to mislead and misdirect the dishonest idea, in fact lie, that FDR did not inherit the Great Depression. This is only one of the lies you tell that you fail to address in a rational manner. There are more, but until you respond and refute this whopper of a lie, why should anyone feel an obligation or even motivation to respond to your new challenges that simply act as diversions and deflections away from your dishonest failures?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> I stated a number of facts designed to show that, compared to Roosevelt,  Reagan was far better as President.
> 
> You gave the usual Liberal response, the 'is not, is not' post.
> 
> I gave you three opportunities to show that my post wasn't true.
> 
> Of course, you couldn't.
> 
> 
> Now I've reduced you to lying: "she intentionally provided false information."
> 
> Just between the two of us….aren't you just a leeeeettttle disappointed at how you turned out?
> 
> 
> 
> Debating Jilly is like debating a two year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the two-year old were drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> You'd have to say something of substance to warrant debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that fun.....showing that you are not only inept, unable to back up what you post.....
> 
> ...but also, forcing you to try to lie you way out of it.
> 
> 
> Loved, loved, loved it!
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are being critical of another poster for allegedly doing the exact thing you have been doing over and over with my challenge to you to answer one simple question about a lie you are telling. The main difference between the poster you are criticizing and you is that the questions you are asking have been answered by other posters and you refuse to respond. Why would someone continue answering your challenges when you make it so obvious that you will not do the same. In other words, you demand people answer your challenges while you refuse to respond when they do.
> You made a claim that FDR turned a recession into the Great Depression. That means you are claiming the historians, economist and scholars over the last 80 years are wrong about the GP beginning with the 1929 stock market crash and you are right. You are claiming 80 years of experts are totally wrong and you, PoliticalChic are right. Twice you have tried to answer this lie of yours by diverting the subject to a discussion about the economics of the post WWI era and early 20's, an economy that occurred a decade before FDR was even elected. You are attempting to mislead and misdirect the dishonest idea, in fact lie, that FDR did not inherit the Great Depression. This is only one of the lies you tell that you fail to address in a rational manner. There are more, but until you respond and refute this whopper of a lie, why should anyone feel an obligation or even motivation to respond to your new challenges that simply act as diversions and deflections away from your dishonest failures?
Click to expand...



So.....are you lying because I skewer you with metronomic regularity,.... or because you simply don't understand what you are talking about?


----------



## Conservative65

Matthew said:


> A lot of it was great!!! FDR was a awesome president.
> 
> Fuck small idiotic backwards government!



Leech.


----------



## Conservative65

Vandalshandle said:


> FDR had some personal failings. However, the only serious judgement mistake he made as president was the internment camps for the Japanese-Americans. Other than that, he was the right man, at the right time. As a politician, he had no equal. The country took a giant leap forward under FDR, and became the great country that it is today.



Creating a society where people expect the government to take care of them doesn't make a country great.  It creates two groups.  Those that work for a living and those that vote for one.  Johnson did nothing but push it further down that road.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Conservative65 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR had some personal failings. However, the only serious judgement mistake he made as president was the internment camps for the Japanese-Americans. Other than that, he was the right man, at the right time. As a politician, he had no equal. The country took a giant leap forward under FDR, and became the great country that it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creating a society where people expect the government to take care of them doesn't make a country great.  It creates two groups.  Those that work for a living and those that vote for one.  Johnson did nothing but push it further down that road.
Click to expand...


Ahh! More AM radio talking points, which were plagiarized from bumper stickers...


----------



## Conservative65

Vandalshandle said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR had some personal failings. However, the only serious judgement mistake he made as president was the internment camps for the Japanese-Americans. Other than that, he was the right man, at the right time. As a politician, he had no equal. The country took a giant leap forward under FDR, and became the great country that it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creating a society where people expect the government to take care of them doesn't make a country great.  It creates two groups.  Those that work for a living and those that vote for one.  Johnson did nothing but push it further down that road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh! More AM radio talking points, which were plagiarized from bumper stickers...
Click to expand...


More accurate descriptions of the type society idiots like you supporting leftists policies got us.

A shame Nixon wasn't successful.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Vandalshandle said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR had some personal failings. However, the only serious judgement mistake he made as president was the internment camps for the Japanese-Americans. Other than that, he was the right man, at the right time. As a politician, he had no equal. The country took a giant leap forward under FDR, and became the great country that it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creating a society where people expect the government to take care of them doesn't make a country great.  It creates two groups.  Those that work for a living and those that vote for one.  Johnson did nothing but push it further down that road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh! More AM radio talking points, which were plagiarized from bumper stickers...
Click to expand...



Really not much of a rebuttal of his point.
You must be a Liberal, huh?


----------



## Conservative65

PoliticalChic said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR had some personal failings. However, the only serious judgement mistake he made as president was the internment camps for the Japanese-Americans. Other than that, he was the right man, at the right time. As a politician, he had no equal. The country took a giant leap forward under FDR, and became the great country that it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creating a society where people expect the government to take care of them doesn't make a country great.  It creates two groups.  Those that work for a living and those that vote for one.  Johnson did nothing but push it further down that road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh! More AM radio talking points, which were plagiarized from bumper stickers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really not much of a rebuttal of his point.
> You must be a Liberal, huh?
Click to expand...


He's a typical one.


----------



## bodecea

whitehall said:


> The radical left hates Nixon for some complicated reason related to a second rate burglary but FDR put American citizens behind barbed wire based on the color of their skins and the slant of their eyes. You could almost understand the executive order if every Japanese American citizen was placed in custody for the duration of the war but it only happened in California and the Japanese American citizens were forced to sell their real estate to democrat real estate speculators before they were incarcerated. Amazingly nobody protested when the Japanese on Hawaii which was the hotbed of espionage were free to roam. God help us if a president ever kicks the Constitution in the trash like FDR did.


Yes...the incarceration of Japanese-Americans was wrong.  I don't think you'll get anyone to argue that.


----------



## zzzz

Great presidents are made by circumstance. FDR was struggling to guide this country out of the financial debacle of the depression and although some of his policy's felt good, like employing the unemployed to build civic projects, if not for WWII he would have just been like other peacetime presidents. Look at the great ones and they were all defined by victory in war. Even in today's world arguably the best one we had was Reagan and his legacy was the end of the cold war. Of course it looks like it really is not over today, just simmering under the surface and making Russia leaner and meaner in the process.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of it was great!!! FDR was a awesome president.
> 
> Fuck small idiotic backwards government!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals Hoover and FDR gave us 16 years of Depression and world War that killed 60 millon souls. By any standard it was 10 times worse than any other period in American history!
Click to expand...

Indeed.he has been programmed and brainwashed by our corrupt school system and is not aware of the true facts only going what he has been programmed and taught from our corrupt school system.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that may be the very reason historians rate FDR as America's best president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best because they caused 16 years of depression and world war????
Click to expand...

it must suck having crusader retard having to agree with you.He goes into meltdown mode when he cant refute pesky facts that his hero mass murderer Reagan  was a traiter. to americans


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Indeependent said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to children and adults dying in factories?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear, under capitalism you have to provide the best jobs and products possible to survive, not the worst jobs possible.
> 
> Do you understand??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS, and you know it.
> FDR introduced the concept of treating people like human beings and Conservatives waited decades for Reagan to get rid of that factor.
> A business has to provide a product that will be purchased; the product need not be better than the competition, IF there IS any competition.
> Get your head out of your books.
Click to expand...




whitehall said:


> The radical left hates Nixon for some complicated reason related to a second rate burglary but FDR put American citizens behind barbed wire based on the color of their skins and the slant of their eyes. You could almost understand the executive order if every Japanese American citizen was placed in custody for the duration of the war but it only happened in California and the Japanese American citizens were forced to sell their real estate to democrat real estate speculators before they were incarcerated. Amazingly nobody protested when the Japanese on Hawaii which was the hotbed of espionage were free to roam. God help us if a president ever kicks the Constitution in the trash like FDR did.





whitehall said:


> The radical left hates Nixon for some complicated reason related to a second rate burglary but FDR put American citizens behind barbed wire based on the color of their skins and the slant of their eyes. You could almost understand the executive order if every Japanese American citizen was placed in custody for the duration of the war but it only happened in California and the Japanese American citizens were forced to sell their real estate to democrat real estate speculators before they were incarcerated. Amazingly nobody protested when the Japanese on Hawaii which was the hotbed of espionage were free to roam. God help us if a president ever kicks the Constitution in the trash like FDR did.


someone please explain to whitehall since he has me on ignore that educated americans hate traiter Nixon because he along with LBJ was a mass murderer of 58,000 american lives.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

David_42 said:


> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: http://www.fdrlibrary.marist.edu/facts/
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The CWA
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I am surprised a thread exposing the corruption of FDR was made by someone other than USMB's resident troll political chic.the troll who cant deal with or face pesky facts that the republicans are corrupt as well.

Thats the first i can remember a thread exposing FDR's corruption in the history section was made by anyone other than that troll.


----------



## PoliticalChic

zzzz said:


> Great presidents are made by circumstance. FDR was struggling to guide this country out of the financial debacle of the depression and although some of his policy's felt good, like employing the unemployed to build civic projects, if not for WWII he would have just been like other peacetime presidents. Look at the great ones and they were all defined by victory in war. Even in today's world arguably the best one we had was Reagan and his legacy was the end of the cold war. Of course it looks like it really is not over today, just simmering under the surface and making Russia leaner and meaner in the process.




"...FDR was struggling to guide this country out of the financial debacle of the depression..."

If that were true, why didn't he follow the tried and true plan of Harding that solved a similar recession in just a year and a half?

No, he was a megalomaniac who was simply determined to give the federal government the sort of power that he envied in Mussolini and Hitler.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating Jilly is like debating a two year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the two-year old were drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> You'd have to say something of substance to warrant debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that fun.....showing that you are not only inept, unable to back up what you post.....
> 
> ...but also, forcing you to try to lie you way out of it.
> 
> 
> Loved, loved, loved it!
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are being critical of another poster for allegedly doing the exact thing you have been doing over and over with my challenge to you to answer one simple question about a lie you are telling. The main difference between the poster you are criticizing and you is that the questions you are asking have been answered by other posters and you refuse to respond. Why would someone continue answering your challenges when you make it so obvious that you will not do the same. In other words, you demand people answer your challenges while you refuse to respond when they do.
> You made a claim that FDR turned a recession into the Great Depression. That means you are claiming the historians, economist and scholars over the last 80 years are wrong about the GP beginning with the 1929 stock market crash and you are right. You are claiming 80 years of experts are totally wrong and you, PoliticalChic are right. Twice you have tried to answer this lie of yours by diverting the subject to a discussion about the economics of the post WWI era and early 20's, an economy that occurred a decade before FDR was even elected. You are attempting to mislead and misdirect the dishonest idea, in fact lie, that FDR did not inherit the Great Depression. This is only one of the lies you tell that you fail to address in a rational manner. There are more, but until you respond and refute this whopper of a lie, why should anyone feel an obligation or even motivation to respond to your new challenges that simply act as diversions and deflections away from your dishonest failures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So.....are you lying because I skewer you with metronomic regularity,.... or because you simply don't understand what you are talking about?
Click to expand...

Still evading an answer to the lie about FDR inheriting the Great Depression. You will no doubt go on for days, as you already have, rather than answer the refuting of your lie with something besides lame deflection. You don't skewer anyone PC, you get skewered routinely. I say FDR inherited a depression and you say he didn't. You claim he inherited a recession and he turned the recession into a depression. You have been repeatedly called a liar on your claim and have been unable to provide evidence that you are not a liar about your claim. You have been called out, challenged and ridiculed for your lie. All you have to do is post a link to back up your bullshxt claim. You can't do it because your claim is a lie being told by a liar.


----------



## Unkotare

jillian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane, getting really sloppy with your cut and paste or just promoting a really brazen lie? You just gave a review about the economy a dozen years preceding FDR. Nothing you posted denies or attempts to deny the Great Depression wasn't in full swing when FDR inherited it. You also make no reference to the Dust Bowl of '32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she intentionally provides false information.
> 
> it's what she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> I stated a number of facts designed to show that, compared to Roosevelt,  Reagan was far better as President.
> 
> You gave the usual Liberal response, the 'is not, is not' post.
> 
> I gave you three opportunities to show that my post wasn't true.
> 
> Of course, you couldn't.
> 
> 
> Now I've reduced you to lying: "she intentionally provided false information."
> 
> Just between the two of us….aren't you just a leeeeettttle disappointed at how you turned out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debating Jilly is like debating a two year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the two-year old were drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...



You should be very serious then because that no good son of a bitch fdr was easily the worst president in US history.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she intentionally provides false information.
> 
> it's what she does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> I stated a number of facts designed to show that, compared to Roosevelt,  Reagan was far better as President.
> 
> You gave the usual Liberal response, the 'is not, is not' post.
> 
> I gave you three opportunities to show that my post wasn't true.
> 
> Of course, you couldn't.
> 
> 
> Now I've reduced you to lying: "she intentionally provided false information."
> 
> Just between the two of us….aren't you just a leeeeettttle disappointed at how you turned out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debating Jilly is like debating a two year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the two-year old were drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should be very serious then because that no good son of a bitch fdr was easily the worst president in US history.
Click to expand...


You try losing everything you have and not eating for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

9/11 inside job said:


> Nixon because he along with LBJ was a mass murderer of 58,000 american lives.


 the country voted for those wars so then you have to hate the country. Also, Vietnam was liberal communist so it was a noble cause for sure.

Do you have the IQ to understand?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> I stated a number of facts designed to show that, compared to Roosevelt,  Reagan was far better as President.
> 
> You gave the usual Liberal response, the 'is not, is not' post.
> 
> I gave you three opportunities to show that my post wasn't true.
> 
> Of course, you couldn't.
> 
> 
> Now I've reduced you to lying: "she intentionally provided false information."
> 
> Just between the two of us….aren't you just a leeeeettttle disappointed at how you turned out?
> 
> 
> 
> Debating Jilly is like debating a two year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the two-year old were drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should be very serious then because that no good son of a bitch fdr was easily the worst president in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try losing everything you have and not eating for 3 or 4 days.
Click to expand...


FDR gave us 5 years of world war and the Great Depression so is obviously the worst president in American history


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's review.
> 
> I stated a number of facts designed to show that, compared to Roosevelt,  Reagan was far better as President.
> 
> You gave the usual Liberal response, the 'is not, is not' post.
> 
> I gave you three opportunities to show that my post wasn't true.
> 
> Of course, you couldn't.
> 
> 
> Now I've reduced you to lying: "she intentionally provided false information."
> 
> Just between the two of us….aren't you just a leeeeettttle disappointed at how you turned out?
> 
> 
> 
> Debating Jilly is like debating a two year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the two-year old were drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should be very serious then because that no good son of a bitch fdr was easily the worst president in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try losing everything you have and not eating for 3 or 4 days.
Click to expand...




When did that happen to the scumbag fdr?


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating Jilly is like debating a two year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the two-year old were drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should be very serious then because that no good son of a bitch fdr was easily the worst president in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try losing everything you have and not eating for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen to the scumbag fdr?
Click to expand...

Ad hominen...yawn.
When millions lost their jobs due to Stock Brokers lying their asses off.


----------



## Indeependent

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating Jilly is like debating a two year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the two-year old were drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should be very serious then because that no good son of a bitch fdr was easily the worst president in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try losing everything you have and not eating for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR gave us 5 years of world war and the Great Depression so is obviously the worst president in American history
Click to expand...


If you resent FDR for going to war than you really MUST be a Nazi leftover.
Did you want Germany to take over the world?
By your own logic there would have been a Command Economy.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the two-year old were drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should be very serious then because that no good son of a bitch fdr was easily the worst president in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try losing everything you have and not eating for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen to the scumbag fdr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad hominen...yawn.
> When millions lost their jobs due to Stock Brokers lying their asses off.
Click to expand...



 Here is an interesting visual: imagine a triple line of the unemployed, three across, consisting of those unemployed under Hoover, in 1931. The line would have gone *from Los Angeles, across the country, to the border of Maine.*

What* effect did Roosevelt have on the line?*

Well, *eight years later, in 1939, the length of the line would have gone further,* from the Maine border, south to Boston, then on to New York City, then to Philadelphia, on to Washington, D.C.- and finally, into Virginia.
Folsom, "New Deal or Raw Deal"


Think Folsom was wrong?

Check it out at the US Bureau of the Census, 'Historical Statistics of the United States: Colonial Times to 1970, I-126 andUnemployment Statistics during the Great Depression


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the two-year old were drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should be very serious then because that no good son of a bitch fdr was easily the worst president in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try losing everything you have and not eating for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen to the scumbag fdr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad hominen...yawn.
> When millions lost their jobs due to Stock Brokers lying their asses off.
Click to expand...




Your understanding of history is paper thin.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be very serious then because that no good son of a bitch fdr was easily the worst president in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try losing everything you have and not eating for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen to the scumbag fdr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad hominen...yawn.
> When millions lost their jobs due to Stock Brokers lying their asses off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your understanding of history is paper thin.
Click to expand...


Sure.  Get over your American-Japanese history.  It was sad but we were at war.


----------



## Indeependent

PoliticalChic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be very serious then because that no good son of a bitch fdr was easily the worst president in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try losing everything you have and not eating for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen to the scumbag fdr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad hominen...yawn.
> When millions lost their jobs due to Stock Brokers lying their asses off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting visual: imagine a triple line of the unemployed, three across, consisting of those unemployed under Hoover, in 1931. The line would have gone *from Los Angeles, across the country, to the border of Maine.*
> 
> What* effect did Roosevelt have on the line?*
> 
> Well, *eight years later, in 1939, the length of the line would have gone further,* from the Maine border, south to Boston, then on to New York City, then to Philadelphia, on to Washington, D.C.- and finally, into Virginia.
> Folsom, "New Deal or Raw Deal"
> 
> 
> Think Folsom was wrong?
> 
> Check it out at the US Bureau of the Census, 'Historical Statistics of the United States: Colonial Times to 1970, I-126 andUnemployment Statistics during the Great Depression
Click to expand...


Haven't you already posted enough inaccurate and out of timeline artifacts?


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be very serious then because that no good son of a bitch fdr was easily the worst president in US history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You try losing everything you have and not eating for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen to the scumbag fdr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad hominen...yawn.
> When millions lost their jobs due to Stock Brokers lying their asses off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your understanding of history is paper thin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  Get over your American-Japanese history.  It was sad but we were at war.
Click to expand...




Still waiting to hear on your application to the Hitler Youth?


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You try losing everything you have and not eating for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen to the scumbag fdr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad hominen...yawn.
> When millions lost their jobs due to Stock Brokers lying their asses off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your understanding of history is paper thin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  Get over your American-Japanese history.  It was sad but we were at war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to hear on your application to the Hitler Youth?
Click to expand...


Coming from the guy who wants to open our borders so still more American citizens can be fired.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen to the scumbag fdr?
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominen...yawn.
> When millions lost their jobs due to Stock Brokers lying their asses off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your understanding of history is paper thin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  Get over your American-Japanese history.  It was sad but we were at war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to hear on your application to the Hitler Youth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from the guy who wants to open our borders so still more American citizens can be fired.
Click to expand...



Wrong again, genius.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Indeependent said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the two-year old were drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should be very serious then because that no good son of a bitch fdr was easily the worst president in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try losing everything you have and not eating for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR gave us 5 years of world war and the Great Depression so is obviously the worst president in American history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you resent FDR for going to war than you really MUST be a Nazi leftover.
> Did you want Germany to take over the world?
> By your own logic there would have been a Command Economy.
Click to expand...



If you're serious....you uninformed and truly ignorant.

Germany take over the world????


"....realistically middle sized *Germany could not defeat the much larger USSR *in the long term. *Germany would have eventually surrendered *to the western allies to prevent total occupation by the USSR ..."
So did the Red Army really singlehandedly defeat the Third Reich Stuff I Done Wrote - The Michael A. Charles Online Presence(comment)


Wise up.


----------



## Indeependent

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominen...yawn.
> When millions lost their jobs due to Stock Brokers lying their asses off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your understanding of history is paper thin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  Get over your American-Japanese history.  It was sad but we were at war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to hear on your application to the Hitler Youth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from the guy who wants to open our borders so still more American citizens can be fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, genius.
Click to expand...

Grow up;  No FDR, no US.


----------



## Indeependent

PoliticalChic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't take wingers railing about one of our greatest presidents and relying on cut and paste rants seriously.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be very serious then because that no good son of a bitch fdr was easily the worst president in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try losing everything you have and not eating for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR gave us 5 years of world war and the Great Depression so is obviously the worst president in American history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you resent FDR for going to war than you really MUST be a Nazi leftover.
> Did you want Germany to take over the world?
> By your own logic there would have been a Command Economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're serious....you uninformed and truly ignorant.
> 
> Germany take over the world????
> 
> 
> "....realistically middle sized *Germany could not defeat the much larger USSR *in the long term. *Germany would have eventually surrendered *to the western allies to prevent total occupation by the USSR ..."
> So did the Red Army really singlehandedly defeat the Third Reich Stuff I Done Wrote - The Michael A. Charles Online Presence(comment)
> 
> 
> Wise up.
Click to expand...


Yeah.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Indeependent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be very serious then because that no good son of a bitch fdr was easily the worst president in US history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You try losing everything you have and not eating for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen to the scumbag fdr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad hominen...yawn.
> When millions lost their jobs due to Stock Brokers lying their asses off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting visual: imagine a triple line of the unemployed, three across, consisting of those unemployed under Hoover, in 1931. The line would have gone *from Los Angeles, across the country, to the border of Maine.*
> 
> What* effect did Roosevelt have on the line?*
> 
> Well, *eight years later, in 1939, the length of the line would have gone further,* from the Maine border, south to Boston, then on to New York City, then to Philadelphia, on to Washington, D.C.- and finally, into Virginia.
> Folsom, "New Deal or Raw Deal"
> 
> 
> Think Folsom was wrong?
> 
> Check it out at the US Bureau of the Census, 'Historical Statistics of the United States: Colonial Times to 1970, I-126 andUnemployment Statistics during the Great Depression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you already posted enough inaccurate and out of timeline artifacts?
Click to expand...



Judging by how little you know....seems not.

And...everything I post is true, accurate and factual....

Your post proves that, as it was the typical Liberal 'is not, is not' post.


But I do enjoy revealing your stupidity.


----------



## Indeependent

PoliticalChic said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You try losing everything you have and not eating for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen to the scumbag fdr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad hominen...yawn.
> When millions lost their jobs due to Stock Brokers lying their asses off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting visual: imagine a triple line of the unemployed, three across, consisting of those unemployed under Hoover, in 1931. The line would have gone *from Los Angeles, across the country, to the border of Maine.*
> 
> What* effect did Roosevelt have on the line?*
> 
> Well, *eight years later, in 1939, the length of the line would have gone further,* from the Maine border, south to Boston, then on to New York City, then to Philadelphia, on to Washington, D.C.- and finally, into Virginia.
> Folsom, "New Deal or Raw Deal"
> 
> 
> Think Folsom was wrong?
> 
> Check it out at the US Bureau of the Census, 'Historical Statistics of the United States: Colonial Times to 1970, I-126 andUnemployment Statistics during the Great Depression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you already posted enough inaccurate and out of timeline artifacts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by how little you know....seems not.
> 
> And...everything I post is true, accurate and factual....
> 
> Your post proves that, as it was the typical Liberal 'is not, is not' post.
> 
> 
> But I do enjoy revealing your stupidity.
Click to expand...


The size of the military doesn't matter when the other side is not up to fighting.
And let's be honest, most of your sources as FAR from objective.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Indeependent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen to the scumbag fdr?
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominen...yawn.
> When millions lost their jobs due to Stock Brokers lying their asses off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting visual: imagine a triple line of the unemployed, three across, consisting of those unemployed under Hoover, in 1931. The line would have gone *from Los Angeles, across the country, to the border of Maine.*
> 
> What* effect did Roosevelt have on the line?*
> 
> Well, *eight years later, in 1939, the length of the line would have gone further,* from the Maine border, south to Boston, then on to New York City, then to Philadelphia, on to Washington, D.C.- and finally, into Virginia.
> Folsom, "New Deal or Raw Deal"
> 
> 
> Think Folsom was wrong?
> 
> Check it out at the US Bureau of the Census, 'Historical Statistics of the United States: Colonial Times to 1970, I-126 andUnemployment Statistics during the Great Depression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you already posted enough inaccurate and out of timeline artifacts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by how little you know....seems not.
> 
> And...everything I post is true, accurate and factual....
> 
> Your post proves that, as it was the typical Liberal 'is not, is not' post.
> 
> 
> But I do enjoy revealing your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The size of the military doesn't matter when the other side is not up to fighting.
> And let's be honest, most of your sources as FAR from objective.
Click to expand...



What???

You need more of a spanking???

Well....OK

Let's chuckle about your absurd "Did you want Germany to take over the world?" comment....

Here's more of what you don't know:


 "Between June 22, 1941, and January 31, 1942, the Germans had lost 6,000 airplanes and more than 3,200 tanks and similar vehicles; and no less than 918,000 men had been killed, wounded, or gone missing in action, amounting to 28.7 percent of the average strength of the army, namely, 3,2 million men.[33]

(In the Soviet Union, Germany would lose no less than 10 million of its total 13.5 million men killed, wounded, or taken prisoner during the entire war; and*the Red Army would end up claiming credit for 90 per cent of all Germans killed*in the Second World War.)
Clive Ponting, 'Armageddon: The Second World War,' p. 130; Stephen E. Ambrose 'Americans at War,' p. 72. ”


Yep....Germany was juuuuuuusssst about to 'take over the world.'


So, you went to government school, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Just a further explanation about why the brain-washed, dedicated Liberals believe absurdities such as "Germany was about to take over the world."

If government school didn't cause them to believe that rubbish, there would be a question about why Franklin Roosevelt worked tirelessly to support the homicidal maniac Joseph Stalin, and make certain that Soviet Communism survived,and found a home in his administration and in America.

No, Germany would not have conquered the USSR.

Hitler knew that....and so must have Roosevelt.

Here are the facts:
.. when Operation Barbarossa started on June 22, 1941, *the available (German) supplies of fuel, tires, spare parts etc., were only good enough for about two months.....*

Stalin, in fact, had been supplying resources to Hitler.

The Wehrmacht continued to advance, albeit *very slowly, and by mid-November *some units found themselves at only 30 kilometers from the capital. But the *troops were now totally exhausted, and running out of supplies. Their commanders knew that it was simply impossible to take Moscow.*
Hitler s Failed Blitzkrieg against the Soviet Union. The Battle of Moscow and Stalingrad Turning Point of World War II Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization
72 Years Ago, December 1941: Turning Point of World War II
'The Victory of the Red Army in front of Moscow was a Major Break'…
by Jacques Pauwels



By attacking in June,* Hitler had planned to avoid Russia's three greatest generals....December, January, and February.*
He didn't.


So....once one recognizes that Stalin was going to be the winner.....
....why did FDR send him supplies that the Allies could have used?

The schools hide the truth to shield FDR from richly deserved contumely.


----------



## sealybobo

regent said:


> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.


They want to do away with his New Deal.

https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

sealybobo said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
Click to expand...

FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.

If only Obama had done as badly Obama had done his badly he could’ve been your latest hero.


----------



## Political Junky

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
Click to expand...

You're gulping that Kool Aid.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Political Junky said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
Click to expand...

Translation; I’m a typical liberal without the IQ for a substantive response.


----------



## sealybobo

Political Junky said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
Click to expand...

Yes he is. Remember in republicans minds good is bad and bad is good


----------



## sealybobo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation; I’m a typical liberal without the IQ for a substantive response.
Click to expand...

He wasn’t a communist and he didn’t cause the depression.

But we all agree bush brought us the Great Recession in 2007


----------



## sealybobo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation; I’m a typical liberal without the IQ for a substantive response.
Click to expand...

Fdr was so bad he was re elected 3 Times.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

sealybobo said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he is. Remember in republicans minds good is bad and bad is good
Click to expand...

Got it, depressions and world wars are good and the sign of a very competent president!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Political Junky said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
Click to expand...



1. Roosevelt offered up the lives of everyone in Eastern Europe to his lord and master, Joseph 'Koba' Stalin


2. He made certain that Stalin's plans continued after his death: the creation of the United Nations


3. He extended the Depression by years.


4. He disposed of the Constitution


5. He imposed Mussolini's Fascist policies and called it 'the New Deal'


6. He turned over command of our military actions in WWII to Stalin, and cost multiple thousands of US soldiers' deaths.


7. He made certain that communism survived the war, and thrived afterwards.


8. Without his efforts, there would be no Red China, no Korean War, and no Vietnamese War


----------



## rightwinger

FDR not only saved America, he saved the world

Greatest President ever


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation; I’m a typical liberal without the IQ for a substantive response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...we all agree bush brought us the Great Recession in 2007
Click to expand...


No, we don’t.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation; I’m a typical liberal without the IQ for a substantive response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fdr was so bad he was re elected 3 Times.
Click to expand...




So were a lot of dictators.


----------



## sealybobo

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he is. Remember in republicans minds good is bad and bad is good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got it, depressions and world wars are good and the sign of a very competent president!
Click to expand...

He won re election 3 times.  16 years.  He was very popular which is why you cons hate him so.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Roosevelt offered up the lives of everyone in Eastern Europe to his lord and master, Joseph 'Koba' Stalin
> 
> 
> 2. He made certain that Stalin's plans continued after his death: the creation of the United Nations
> 
> 
> 3. He extended the Depression by years.
> 
> 
> 4. He disposed of the Constitution
> 
> 
> 5. He imposed Mussolini's Fascist policies and called it 'the New Deal'
> 
> 
> 6. He turned over command of our military actions in WWII to Stalin, and cost multiple thousands of US soldiers' deaths.
> 
> 
> 7. He made certain that communism survived the war, and thrived afterwards.
> 
> 
> 8. Without his efforts, there would be no Red China, no Korean War, and no Vietnamese War
Click to expand...



The rich called him a traitor to his class because he really looked out for working class Americans.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation; I’m a typical liberal without the IQ for a substantive response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...we all agree bush brought us the Great Recession in 2007
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we don’t.
Click to expand...

I only count round eyes boy.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation; I’m a typical liberal without the IQ for a substantive response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fdr was so bad he was re elected 3 Times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were a lot of dictators.
Click to expand...

Not legitimately.  FDR was beloved.  He won by landslides.  Are you going to suggest those were rigged elections?  Ok Donald Trump.  LOL.

The rich hated him because he gave the middle class and poor too much.  But they couldn't slander him like you guys are trying today.  They said the same things about him back then but the middle class and poor didn't fall for it.  Today you monkeys keep repeating those lies and if anyone wonders why, it's because you are trying to undo social security and medicare.  You're a fool loser.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Roosevelt offered up the lives of everyone in Eastern Europe to his lord and master, Joseph 'Koba' Stalin
> 
> 
> 2. He made certain that Stalin's plans continued after his death: the creation of the United Nations
> 
> 
> 3. He extended the Depression by years.
> 
> 
> 4. He disposed of the Constitution
> 
> 
> 5. He imposed Mussolini's Fascist policies and called it 'the New Deal'
> 
> 
> 6. He turned over command of our military actions in WWII to Stalin, and cost multiple thousands of US soldiers' deaths.
> 
> 
> 7. He made certain that communism survived the war, and thrived afterwards.
> 
> 
> 8. Without his efforts, there would be no Red China, no Korean War, and no Vietnamese War
Click to expand...


FDR one of he worst Presidents ever, adored by Communists and Starkeys and I'm not sure there's a difference


----------



## sealybobo

CrusaderFrank said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Roosevelt offered up the lives of everyone in Eastern Europe to his lord and master, Joseph 'Koba' Stalin
> 
> 
> 2. He made certain that Stalin's plans continued after his death: the creation of the United Nations
> 
> 
> 3. He extended the Depression by years.
> 
> 
> 4. He disposed of the Constitution
> 
> 
> 5. He imposed Mussolini's Fascist policies and called it 'the New Deal'
> 
> 
> 6. He turned over command of our military actions in WWII to Stalin, and cost multiple thousands of US soldiers' deaths.
> 
> 
> 7. He made certain that communism survived the war, and thrived afterwards.
> 
> 
> 8. Without his efforts, there would be no Red China, no Korean War, and no Vietnamese War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR one of he worst Presidents ever, adored by Communists and Starkeys and I'm not sure there's a difference
Click to expand...


He is arguably the 3rd best POTUS in US history

Presidents ranked from worst to best

This must bother you.  Good.


----------



## sealybobo

CrusaderFrank said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Roosevelt offered up the lives of everyone in Eastern Europe to his lord and master, Joseph 'Koba' Stalin
> 
> 
> 2. He made certain that Stalin's plans continued after his death: the creation of the United Nations
> 
> 
> 3. He extended the Depression by years.
> 
> 
> 4. He disposed of the Constitution
> 
> 
> 5. He imposed Mussolini's Fascist policies and called it 'the New Deal'
> 
> 
> 6. He turned over command of our military actions in WWII to Stalin, and cost multiple thousands of US soldiers' deaths.
> 
> 
> 7. He made certain that communism survived the war, and thrived afterwards.
> 
> 
> 8. Without his efforts, there would be no Red China, no Korean War, and no Vietnamese War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR one of he worst Presidents ever, adored by Communists and Starkeys and I'm not sure there's a difference
Click to expand...

I wanted to see what kind of tool is throwing around the commy label and so I looked up some of the threads you've started.  YOu are a right wing nut job troll.  You hit every check box.

Denying global warming still, you're a racist, you have a hard on for guns, you talk about soros and you believe a fairytale called Christianity.

I only looked at a couple pages.  Dude, you aren't even worth talking to.  I will just read your garbage and laugh.


----------



## Unkotare

That scumbag SOB fdr was by far the worst President in US history.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Roosevelt offered up the lives of everyone in Eastern Europe to his lord and master, Joseph 'Koba' Stalin
> 
> 
> 2. He made certain that Stalin's plans continued after his death: the creation of the United Nations
> 
> 
> 3. He extended the Depression by years.
> 
> 
> 4. He disposed of the Constitution
> 
> 
> 5. He imposed Mussolini's Fascist policies and called it 'the New Deal'
> 
> 
> 6. He turned over command of our military actions in WWII to Stalin, and cost multiple thousands of US soldiers' deaths.
> 
> 
> 7. He made certain that communism survived the war, and thrived afterwards.
> 
> 
> 8. Without his efforts, there would be no Red China, no Korean War, and no Vietnamese War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR one of he worst Presidents ever, adored by Communists and Starkeys and I'm not sure there's a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to see what kind of tool is throwing around the commy label and so I looked up some of the threads you've started.  YOu are a right wing nut job troll.  You hit every check box.
> 
> Denying global warming still, you're a racist, you have a hard on for guns, you talk about soros and you believe a fairytale called Christianity.
> 
> I only looked at a couple pages.  Dude, you aren't even worth talking to.  I will just read your garbage and laugh.
Click to expand...


Sure, Jake

"Denying" Global Warming makes me a racist.  Sureeeeeeee

Sounds like AGW is a cult, scientist don't call others "Deniers!"  Only Mootbat Cultists use that word and "Consensus"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Roosevelt offered up the lives of everyone in Eastern Europe to his lord and master, Joseph 'Koba' Stalin
> 
> 
> 2. He made certain that Stalin's plans continued after his death: the creation of the United Nations
> 
> 
> 3. He extended the Depression by years.
> 
> 
> 4. He disposed of the Constitution
> 
> 
> 5. He imposed Mussolini's Fascist policies and called it 'the New Deal'
> 
> 
> 6. He turned over command of our military actions in WWII to Stalin, and cost multiple thousands of US soldiers' deaths.
> 
> 
> 7. He made certain that communism survived the war, and thrived afterwards.
> 
> 
> 8. Without his efforts, there would be no Red China, no Korean War, and no Vietnamese War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR one of he worst Presidents ever, adored by Communists and Starkeys and I'm not sure there's a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to see what kind of tool is throwing around the commy label and so I looked up some of the threads you've started.  YOu are a right wing nut job troll.  You hit every check box.
> 
> Denying global warming still, you're a racist, you have a hard on for guns, you talk about soros and you believe a fairytale called Christianity.
> 
> I only looked at a couple pages.  Dude, you aren't even worth talking to.  I will just read your garbage and laugh.
Click to expand...


^ Pretending they don't run 24 other accounts at USMB and had to "look up" my posts

Priceless


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anti-FDR posters really think they are going to change America's image of  FDR? And I wonder why it is so important that they feel they must  change the image?
> The people that lived and voted in the FDR era believed FDR was the best, and voted for him four times in a row. The historians that have rated presidents rated FDR the best president in our history, so all the anti's have is trying to find something that connects with America today, and so far many think Trump might be that answer. When the next president leaves office after Obama, FDR will still be rated number one, top of the heap, the best.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Roosevelt offered up the lives of everyone in Eastern Europe to his lord and master, Joseph 'Koba' Stalin
> 
> 
> 2. He made certain that Stalin's plans continued after his death: the creation of the United Nations
> 
> 
> 3. He extended the Depression by years.
> 
> 
> 4. He disposed of the Constitution
> 
> 
> 5. He imposed Mussolini's Fascist policies and called it 'the New Deal'
> 
> 
> 6. He turned over command of our military actions in WWII to Stalin, and cost multiple thousands of US soldiers' deaths.
> 
> 
> 7. He made certain that communism survived the war, and thrived afterwards.
> 
> 
> 8. Without his efforts, there would be no Red China, no Korean War, and no Vietnamese War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The rich called him a traitor to his class because he really looked out for working class Americans.
Click to expand...




Nay, nay, you dolt.....FDR hated successful business men because he was such an abject failure at that endeavor.

*Franklin Roosevelt had a visceral animosity toward businessmen, entrepreneurs, successful capitalists. And he had a way with words, in describing them.  "*unscrupulous _*money changers*_..." the greed and shortsightedness of bankers and _*businessmen*_," "..rulers of the exchange of mankind's goods have failed through their own stubbornness and their own incompetence"  "we apply social values more noble than mere monetary profit."  "there must be an end to a conduct in banking and in business which too often has given to a sacred trust the likeness of callous and selfish wrongdoing."


*"He never learned how business worked, or how to earn money. His mother Sara reported: "Money was never discussed at home....All his books and toys were provided for him. We never subjected the boy to a lot of don'ts." "BEFORE THE TRUMPET: Young Franklin Roosevelt, 1882-1905,"  by Geoffrey C. Ward, p.125-126 *

*a. Then again...how could they teach him about finance, after all, his father, James, inherited his fortune...and almost lost it by way of poor investments. His mother's father, Warren Delano, made his money selling opium illegally to Chinese addicts. When he retired to legitimate business, he didn't do much better than Franklin's father. Delano went back to the Opium trade, which is why Sara spent early years in China. Ward, Op. Cit., p. 71.*
*

Based on the hagiography, one can't help but be surprised at how mediocre young Franklin was at just about everything. *


*b. Not the only rejection, but a significant one, was his attempt to join Porcellian, the oldest and most elite social club at Harvard. Theodore Roosevelt and other members of the Roosevelt family belonged to the club, but Franklin D. Roosevelt, who was president of the Harvard Crimson, never managed to be elected a member. At some time, in his late thirties, he told his relative Sheffield Cowles that this had been "the greatest disappointment in his life". Frances Richardson Keller, Fictions of U. S. History : A Theory & Four Illustrations, p. 116.*

*Porcellian members were future entrepreneurs, businessmen, bankers, and corporate lawyers.*
*And they had rejected Franklin Roosevelt.*



Will there ever.....EVER....come a day when you post only about subject you are actually informed on?????

Or....would that leave you mute?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation; I’m a typical liberal without the IQ for a substantive response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...we all agree bush brought us the Great Recession in 2007
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we don’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only count round eyes boy.
Click to expand...



Who are you kidding? You can’t count at all, dipshit.


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want to do away with his New Deal.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Roosevelt offered up the lives of everyone in Eastern Europe to his lord and master, Joseph 'Koba' Stalin
> 
> 
> 2. He made certain that Stalin's plans continued after his death: the creation of the United Nations
> 
> 
> 3. He extended the Depression by years.
> 
> 
> 4. He disposed of the Constitution
> 
> 
> 5. He imposed Mussolini's Fascist policies and called it 'the New Deal'
> 
> 
> 6. He turned over command of our military actions in WWII to Stalin, and cost multiple thousands of US soldiers' deaths.
> 
> 
> 7. He made certain that communism survived the war, and thrived afterwards.
> 
> 
> 8. Without his efforts, there would be no Red China, no Korean War, and no Vietnamese War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR one of he worst Presidents ever, adored by Communists and Starkeys and I'm not sure there's a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is arguably the 3rd best POTUS in US history
> 
> Presidents ranked from worst to best
> 
> This must bother you.  Good.
Click to expand...





Do you know what "arguably" means?

Do you know what 'the blind leading the blind' means?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> That scumbag SOB fdr was by far the worst President in US history.


Or the best.  If you care more about Jap Ams during WW2 than you do social security and medicare maybe but chances are most Americans care about those things not Jap Ams.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a communist who brought us 16 years of Depression and a world war.Worst president in American history by a factor of 10 so not surprising that he would be the greatest libcommie  hero of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation; I’m a typical liberal without the IQ for a substantive response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fdr was so bad he was re elected 3 Times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were a lot of dictators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not legitimately.  .....
Click to expand...



Like the scumbag fdr.


----------



## Darkwind

David_42 said:


> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The CWA
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well, I see what your problem is.

You think that the President is supposed to do things for people.


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag SOB fdr was by far the worst President in US history.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the best.  If you care more about Jap Ams during WW2 than you do social security and medicare maybe but chances are most Americans care about those things not Jap Ams.
Click to expand...




Plllleeeeeeeezzzzz!!!


Read a book!!!!


The internment of 110,000 Japanese seems to have been largely political. Earl Warren of California was sensitive to his constituents resenting the large success of the Japanese in agriculture. And, interned, they couldn’t vote against FDR, and he did pick up three House seats…and after the election he began to move for the release of the Japanese.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag SOB fdr was by far the worst President in US history.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the best.  If you care more about Jap Ams during WW2 than you do social security and medicare maybe but chances are most Americans care about those things not Jap Ams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plllleeeeeeeezzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> Read a book!!!!
> 
> 
> The internment of 110,000 Japanese seems to have been largely political. Earl Warren of California was sensitive to his constituents resenting the large success of the Japanese in agriculture. And, interned, they couldn’t vote against FDR, and he did pick up three House seats…and after the election he began to move for the release of the Japanese.
Click to expand...

Revisionist history.


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag SOB fdr was by far the worst President in US history.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the best.  If you care more about Jap Ams during WW2 than you do social security and medicare maybe but chances are most Americans care about those things not Jap Ams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plllleeeeeeeezzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> Read a book!!!!
> 
> 
> The internment of 110,000 Japanese seems to have been largely political. Earl Warren of California was sensitive to his constituents resenting the large success of the Japanese in agriculture. And, interned, they couldn’t vote against FDR, and he did pick up three House seats…and after the election he began to move for the release of the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revisionist history.
Click to expand...



Whatever gives you the gall to even use the word 'history'????

How about you name the Japanese Americans that Roosevelt found to be spies?????

You know less than nothing about history.....you're expertise appears to be licking the boots of wannabe-dictator FDR.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're gulping that Kool Aid.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation; I’m a typical liberal without the IQ for a substantive response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fdr was so bad he was re elected 3 Times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were a lot of dictators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not legitimately.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like the scumbag fdr.
Click to expand...

Anyways, I love it that Trump is making illegal immigration look less appealing than it has been in the past.  We want people to not want to even attempt it.  So I hope Mexicans are hearing what we are doing to their little Jesus and Jorge's and Maria's.


----------



## Camp

There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. The people of his era reelected him over and over until he finally died in office. No other President of the 20th Century built more infrastructure than FDR. Only Eisenhower and Interstate Highway System comes close, and it was an original idea and concept of FDR.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag SOB fdr was by far the worst President in US history.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the best.  If you care more about Jap Ams during WW2 than you do social security and medicare maybe but chances are most Americans care about those things not Jap Ams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plllleeeeeeeezzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> Read a book!!!!
> 
> 
> The internment of 110,000 Japanese seems to have been largely political. Earl Warren of California was sensitive to his constituents resenting the large success of the Japanese in agriculture. And, interned, they couldn’t vote against FDR, and he did pick up three House seats…and after the election he began to move for the release of the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revisionist history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever gives you the gall to even use the word 'history'????
> 
> How about you name the Japanese Americans that Roosevelt found to be spies?????
> 
> You know less than nothing about history.....you're expertise appears to be licking the boots of wannabe-dictator FDR.
Click to expand...


Who knew when Trump was chanting "lock them up" he meant little brown kids.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag SOB fdr was by far the worst President in US history.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the best.  If you care more about Jap Ams during WW2 than you do social security and medicare maybe but chances are most Americans care about those things not Jap Ams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plllleeeeeeeezzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> Read a book!!!!
> 
> 
> The internment of 110,000 Japanese seems to have been largely political. Earl Warren of California was sensitive to his constituents resenting the large success of the Japanese in agriculture. And, interned, they couldn’t vote against FDR, and he did pick up three House seats…and after the election he began to move for the release of the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revisionist history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever gives you the gall to even use the word 'history'????
> 
> How about you name the Japanese Americans that Roosevelt found to be spies?????
> 
> You know less than nothing about history.....you're expertise appears to be licking the boots of wannabe-dictator FDR.
Click to expand...


Though President Ford issued a formal apology to the internees in 1976, saying their incarceration was a “setback to fundamental American principles,” and Congress authorized the payment of reparations in 1988, the episode remains, for many, a living memory. Now, with immigration-reform proposals targeting entire groups as suspect, it resonates as a painful historical lesson.

Fuck that.  If they took reparations they lost the right to complain.  

Significantly, the incarceration program got underway despite a warning; in January 1942, a naval intelligence officer in Los Angeles reported that Japanese-Americans were being perceived as a threat almost entirely “because of the physical characteristics of the people.” Fewer than 3 percent of them might be inclined toward sabotage or spying  (SAME GOES FOR ALL THE MUSLIMS TRUMP HAS BANNED FROM MUSLIM COUNTRIES.  ONLY 3% will come in and terrorize us)  


Sound familiar?

Did FDR lock up Jap Ams that were born here?  I don't think he did.  I think he locked up immigrants.  Don't say their kids were born here those are what Republicans call anchor babies.


----------



## sealybobo

I found that Sixty-two percent of the internees were United States citizens..  But if they were not born here that's not the same as being an American born citizen.  I bet none of the Jap Ams interned were born in America and I am not counting their anchor babies.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. The people of his era reelected him over and over until he finally died in office. No other President of the 20th Century built more infrastructure than FDR. Only Eisenhower and Interstate Highway System comes close, and it was an original idea and concept of FDR.




"There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. "

By boot-lickers like you,


You are never able to deny what I post about Roosevelt, which proves what I just wrote.

Now, I'll have to pen another educational thread about FDR.....


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag SOB fdr was by far the worst President in US history.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the best.  If you care more about Jap Ams during WW2 than you do social security and medicare maybe but chances are most Americans care about those things not Jap Ams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plllleeeeeeeezzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> Read a book!!!!
> 
> 
> The internment of 110,000 Japanese seems to have been largely political. Earl Warren of California was sensitive to his constituents resenting the large success of the Japanese in agriculture. And, interned, they couldn’t vote against FDR, and he did pick up three House seats…and after the election he began to move for the release of the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revisionist history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever gives you the gall to even use the word 'history'????
> 
> How about you name the Japanese Americans that Roosevelt found to be spies?????
> 
> You know less than nothing about history.....you're expertise appears to be licking the boots of wannabe-dictator FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knew when Trump was chanting "lock them up" he meant little brown kids.
Click to expand...




You'd rather change the subject?

Sooo.....I win again?

Excellent.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. The people of his era reelected him over and over until he finally died in office. No other President of the 20th Century built more infrastructure than FDR. Only Eisenhower and Interstate Highway System comes close, and it was an original idea and concept of FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. "
> 
> By boot-lickers like you,
> 
> 
> You are never able to deny what I post about Roosevelt, which proves what I just wrote.
> 
> Now, I'll have to pen another educational thread about FDR.....
Click to expand...

You're just attacking him because you want to undo the New Deal.

If Trump interned muslims you'd be cheering him on.


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. The people of his era reelected him over and over until he finally died in office. No other President of the 20th Century built more infrastructure than FDR. Only Eisenhower and Interstate Highway System comes close, and it was an original idea and concept of FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. "
> 
> By boot-lickers like you,
> 
> 
> You are never able to deny what I post about Roosevelt, which proves what I just wrote.
> 
> Now, I'll have to pen another educational thread about FDR.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just attacking him because you want to undo the New Deal.
> 
> If Trump interned muslims you'd be cheering him on.
Click to expand...




As you've helped prove....I only post truth.

Only with that knowledge can you decide what to believe about Roosevelt.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or the best.  If you care more about Jap Ams during WW2 than you do social security and medicare maybe but chances are most Americans care about those things not Jap Ams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plllleeeeeeeezzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> Read a book!!!!
> 
> 
> The internment of 110,000 Japanese seems to have been largely political. Earl Warren of California was sensitive to his constituents resenting the large success of the Japanese in agriculture. And, interned, they couldn’t vote against FDR, and he did pick up three House seats…and after the election he began to move for the release of the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revisionist history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever gives you the gall to even use the word 'history'????
> 
> How about you name the Japanese Americans that Roosevelt found to be spies?????
> 
> You know less than nothing about history.....you're expertise appears to be licking the boots of wannabe-dictator FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knew when Trump was chanting "lock them up" he meant little brown kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd rather change the subject?
> 
> Sooo.....I win again?
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...

I haven't taken you seriously in years and stopped trying to win any argument with you a long time ago.  You're a right wing nut job.  I'll only mock people like you.  What do you do for a living if anything?


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. The people of his era reelected him over and over until he finally died in office. No other President of the 20th Century built more infrastructure than FDR. Only Eisenhower and Interstate Highway System comes close, and it was an original idea and concept of FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. "
> 
> By boot-lickers like you,
> 
> 
> You are never able to deny what I post about Roosevelt, which proves what I just wrote.
> 
> Now, I'll have to pen another educational thread about FDR.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just attacking him because you want to undo the New Deal.
> 
> If Trump interned muslims you'd be cheering him on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you've helped prove....I only post truth.
> 
> Only with that knowledge can you decide what to believe about Roosevelt.
Click to expand...

Well we know he interned Jap Am's and we all know it was wrong today.  That's why we paid them reparations.  Now is time to get over it.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. The people of his era reelected him over and over until he finally died in office. No other President of the 20th Century built more infrastructure than FDR. Only Eisenhower and Interstate Highway System comes close, and it was an original idea and concept of FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. "
> 
> By boot-lickers like you,
> 
> 
> You are never able to deny what I post about Roosevelt, which proves what I just wrote.
> 
> Now, I'll have to pen another educational thread about FDR.....
Click to expand...

Ya, according to you all Americans since even before WWII and until this very day have been bootlickers and misinformed, uninformed uneducated fools.
How long have you actually lived in this country?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. The people of his era reelected him over and over until he finally died in office. No other President of the 20th Century built more infrastructure than FDR. Only Eisenhower and Interstate Highway System comes close, and it was an original idea and concept of FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. "
> 
> By boot-lickers like you,
> 
> 
> You are never able to deny what I post about Roosevelt, which proves what I just wrote.
> 
> Now, I'll have to pen another educational thread about FDR.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, according to you all Americans since even before WWII and until this very day have been bootlickers and misinformed, uninformed uneducated fools.
> How long have you actually lived in this country?
Click to expand...




I hope you get to see my next exposé of Roosevelt.

Get the antacids ready, dolt.


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. The people of his era reelected him over and over until he finally died in office. No other President of the 20th Century built more infrastructure than FDR. Only Eisenhower and Interstate Highway System comes close, and it was an original idea and concept of FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. "
> 
> By boot-lickers like you,
> 
> 
> You are never able to deny what I post about Roosevelt, which proves what I just wrote.
> 
> Now, I'll have to pen another educational thread about FDR.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, according to you all Americans since even before WWII and until this very day have been bootlickers and misinformed, uninformed uneducated fools.
> How long have you actually lived in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get to see my next exposé of Roosevelt.
> 
> Get the antacids ready, dolt.
Click to expand...

I admire your FDR cut and paste hack pieces. Someday maybe you will focus on how he stole the gold from the rich and gave it to the poor. Surely you have heard about that. "FDR, The Robin Hood of the Thirties, The Gangster President".


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .....
> 
> If Trump interned muslims you'd be cheering him on.




Concentration camps are a democrat thing.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> If Trump interned muslims you'd be cheering him on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration camps are a democrat thing.
Click to expand...

Luckily I belong to the DemocratIC party.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> If Trump interned muslims you'd be cheering him on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration camps are a democrat thing.
Click to expand...

Anything to stop the flow of immigrants and lower our population.  I love it.


----------



## edward37

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> If Trump interned muslims you'd be cheering him on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration camps are a democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to stop the flow of immigrants and lower our population.  I love it.
Click to expand...

I'd like to lower population too  Can we start in Alabama and Mississippi? That would raise  IQ'% of America by 10 points at least


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> If Trump interned muslims you'd be cheering him on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration camps are a democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily I belong to the DemocratIC party.
Click to expand...


"Luckily I belong to the DemocratIC party."


This one???

1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.




An appropriate choice for one who knows less than nothing about history.


----------



## Unkotare

Camp said:


> There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. The people of his era reelected him over and over until he finally died in office. No other President of the 20th Century built more infrastructure than FDR. Only Eisenhower and Interstate Highway System comes close, and it was an original idea and concept of FDR.





 Momar Qaddafi was elected many times. Joseph Stalin was the leader of his country during war. Mussolini made the trains run on time.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> If Trump interned muslims you'd be cheering him on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration camps are a democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to stop the flow of immigrants and lower our population.  I love it.
Click to expand...




Douche troll


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> If Trump interned muslims you'd be cheering him on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration camps are a democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to stop the flow of immigrants and lower our population.  I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douche troll
Click to expand...

I’m serious. And right. More people is not the answer to our problems. Who else disagrees with me?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> If Trump interned muslims you'd be cheering him on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration camps are a democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything to stop the flow of immigrants and lower our population.  I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douche troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m serious. And right. ...
Click to expand...



You’re seriously fucking stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plllleeeeeeeezzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> Read a book!!!!
> 
> 
> The internment of 110,000 Japanese seems to have been largely political. Earl Warren of California was sensitive to his constituents resenting the large success of the Japanese in agriculture. And, interned, they couldn’t vote against FDR, and he did pick up three House seats…and after the election he began to move for the release of the Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> Revisionist history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever gives you the gall to even use the word 'history'????
> 
> How about you name the Japanese Americans that Roosevelt found to be spies?????
> 
> You know less than nothing about history.....you're expertise appears to be licking the boots of wannabe-dictator FDR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knew when Trump was chanting "lock them up" he meant little brown kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd rather change the subject?
> 
> Sooo.....I win again?
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ...stopped trying to win any argument with you a long time ago.  ...
Click to expand...



Because you always lose, lonely loser.


----------



## rightwinger

While the entire US thanks FDR for saving us, the entire world can thank him for saving Democracy


----------



## Unkotare

America prevailed DESPITE that scumbag POS SOB.


----------



## EGR one

Picaro said:


> They were pretty much fishing in the dark re economic policies in those days. We now know that Keynes was 200% right, and the problem was that there was far too little government spending given the depth of the crisis; the war spending proved that bey9ond any doubt, though the cognitive dissonance among the right wingnuts asserts that the war-time spending is somehow not government spending or something, i.e. they hilariously contradict themselves on that.



The great depression had many factors, many of them regional, and government spending alleviated very few of those factors.  The war took 14 million men out of the equation, and the government bought massive amounts of goods that revitalized manufacturing, mining, and agriculture.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> America prevailed DESPITE that scumbag POS SOB.



The Great FDR saved us from a Depression and saved the world for Democracy


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> America prevailed DESPITE that scumbag POS SOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great FDR saved us from a Depression and saved the world for Democracy
Click to expand...

3rd best president ever


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> America prevailed DESPITE that scumbag POS SOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great FDR saved us from a Depression and saved the world for Democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3rd best president ever
Click to expand...




...says the idiot who flunked out before learning about 3 presidents.


----------



## Picaro

EGR one said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were pretty much fishing in the dark re economic policies in those days. We now know that Keynes was 200% right, and the problem was that there was far too little government spending given the depth of the crisis; the war spending proved that bey9ond any doubt, though the cognitive dissonance among the right wingnuts asserts that the war-time spending is somehow not government spending or something, i.e. they hilariously contradict themselves on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great depression had many factors, many of them regional, and government spending alleviated very few of those factors.  The war took 14 million men out of the equation, and the government bought massive amounts of goods that revitalized manufacturing, mining, and agriculture.
Click to expand...



Actually the economy started turning around just a couple of months after he was elected, and had reached moderate 1920's levels by 1937, fell back during the Supreme Court fight,  then began rising again by 1938.  As for 'alleviating problems', a lot of families put food on the table and kept roof over their heads via those programs that supposedly ' didn't work', so I will disagree; I knew many of those people growing up and were still around when I was a kid.

The 'Big Giant Capitalists' were for the most part hiding out on their fortified estates with private armies, screaming for FDR to shoot the nasty evul proles down in the streets, and doing squat for the economy and let the country collapse, so as usual the narrative are backwards re what was working and what wasn't, demanding 150% perfect performance or declaring it all 'failures' re FDR's programs while claiming the non-existent 'private enterprise' is absolved from any evidence of working to recover from the problems it caused in the first place and then ran off and hid from isn't a serious discussion.

But if people want to credit the war and admit Kenysian spending polices worked and that increasing government spending a hell of a lot more than it was possible for FDR to do 'solved' the problems, then fine, I don't mind them contradicting themselves and looking ridiculous.


----------



## Picaro

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> America prevailed DESPITE that scumbag POS SOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great FDR saved us from a Depression and saved the world for Democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3rd best president ever
Click to expand...


2nd best, behind LBJ, a better New Dealer than FDR, and 1st place T. Jefferson, in his first term, shutting down the crooked Federalists, but one of the worst in his 2nd term.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> America prevailed DESPITE that scumbag POS SOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great FDR saved us from a Depression and saved the world for Democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3rd best president ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the idiot who flunked out before learning about 3 presidents.
Click to expand...

How many of your students envy you and your job? If they are like me the answer is non of them. One step up from the janitor


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> America prevailed DESPITE that scumbag POS SOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great FDR saved us from a Depression and saved the world for Democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3rd best president ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the idiot who flunked out before learning about 3 presidents.
Click to expand...


Trump voter


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were pretty much fishing in the dark re economic policies in those days. We now know that Keynes was 200% right, and the problem was that there was far too little government spending given the depth of the crisis; the war spending proved that bey9ond any doubt, though the cognitive dissonance among the right wingnuts asserts that the war-time spending is somehow not government spending or something, i.e. they hilariously contradict themselves on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great depression had many factors, many of them regional, and government spending alleviated very few of those factors.  The war took 14 million men out of the equation, and the government bought massive amounts of goods that revitalized manufacturing, mining, and agriculture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the economy started turning around just a couple of months after he was elected, and had reached moderate 1920's levels by 1937, fell back during the Supreme Court fight,  then began rising again by 1938.  As for 'alleviating problems', a lot of families put food on the table and kept roof over their heads via those programs that supposedly ' didn't work', so I will disagree; I knew many of those people growing up and were still around when I was a kid.
> 
> The 'Big Giant Capitalists' were for the most part hiding out on their fortified estates with private armies, screaming for FDR to shoot the nasty evul proles down in the streets, and doing squat for the economy and let the country collapse, so as usual the narrative are backwards re what was working and what wasn't, demanding 150% perfect performance or declaring it all 'failures' re FDR's programs while claiming the non-existent 'private enterprise' is absolved from any evidence of working to recover from the problems it caused in the first place and then ran off and hid from isn't a serious discussion.
> 
> But if people want to credit the war and admit Kenysian spending polices worked and that increasing government spending a hell of a lot more than it was possible for FDR to do 'solved' the problems, then fine, I don't mind them contradicting themselves and looking ridiculous.
Click to expand...

Like FDR said at the time......People don’t eat on the long term


----------



## PoliticalChic

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. The people of his era reelected him over and over until he finally died in office. No other President of the 20th Century built more infrastructure than FDR. Only Eisenhower and Interstate Highway System comes close, and it was an original idea and concept of FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momar Qaddafi was elected many times. Joseph Stalin was the leader of his country during war. Mussolini made the trains run on time.
Click to expand...


Schivelbusch writes:
"Noting the areas of convergence among the New Deal, Fascism and National Socialism, all three were considered postliberal state-capitalist, or state-socialist systems more closely related to one another than to classic Anglo-French liberalism. Hitler, Mussolini, and Roosevelt were seen as examples of plebiscite-based leadership, autocrats who came to power by varying but legal means, with socially oriented policies of collective consolidation."

Birds of a feather....


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. The people of his era reelected him over and over until he finally died in office. No other President of the 20th Century built more infrastructure than FDR. Only Eisenhower and Interstate Highway System comes close, and it was an original idea and concept of FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momar Qaddafi was elected many times. Joseph Stalin was the leader of his country during war. Mussolini made the trains run on time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schivelbusch writes
> "Noting the areas of convergence among the New Deal, Fascism and National Socialism, all three were considered postliberal state-capitalist, or state-socialist systems more closely related to one another than to classic Anglo-French liberalism. Hitler, Mussolini, and Roosevelt were seen as examples of plebiscite-based leadership, autocrats who came to power by varying but legal means, with socially oriented policies of collective consolidation."
> 
> Birds of a feather....
Click to expand...

You like what Shivelbusch writes but the place where your thesis goes off in defeat is that the American people liked what FDR did. That is why they kept voting for him over and over and over until he finally died in office and they couldn't vote for him anymore. It didn't bother them if he borrowed some things from other leaders or systems. FDR was practical. If something appeared to work, try it out. If it didn't work in the American system, drop it and move on. If it did work, adapt and take advantage of it. He was a pragmatist. He would put conservatives in his administration and if their plans or ideas worked he kept them there.
BTW, FDR waged and conducted a war against both those other guys you mention, Hitler and Mussolini. They both died violent deaths and their countries lost the war.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> America prevailed DESPITE that scumbag POS SOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great FDR saved us from a Depression and saved the world for Democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3rd best president ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the idiot who flunked out before learning about 3 presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump voter
Click to expand...



I don’t care who he voted for.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. The people of his era reelected him over and over until he finally died in office. No other President of the 20th Century built more infrastructure than FDR. Only Eisenhower and Interstate Highway System comes close, and it was an original idea and concept of FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There had not yet been a period of time since FDR was President that he has not been rated one of the top and best Presidents in all of American history. "
> 
> By boot-lickers like you,
> 
> 
> You are never able to deny what I post about Roosevelt, which proves what I just wrote.
> 
> Now, I'll have to pen another educational thread about FDR.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, according to you all Americans since even before WWII and until this very day have been bootlickers and misinformed, uninformed uneducated fools.
> How long have you actually lived in this country?
Click to expand...




Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag SOB fdr was by far the worst President in US history.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the best.  If you care more about Jap Ams during WW2 than you do social security and medicare maybe but chances are most Americans care about those things not Jap Ams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plllleeeeeeeezzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> Read a book!!!!
> 
> 
> The internment of 110,000 Japanese seems to have been largely political. Earl Warren of California was sensitive to his constituents resenting the large success of the Japanese in agriculture. And, interned, they couldn’t vote against FDR, and he did pick up three House seats…and after the election he began to move for the release of the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revisionist history.
Click to expand...




Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed


----------



## PoliticalChic

David_42 said:


> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The CWA
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed


----------



## rightwinger

Democracy as we know it in the world today would not exist without Franklin Delano Roosevelt


----------



## Unkotare

Some people started on the drugs waaaaay too early today.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag SOB fdr was by far the worst President in US history.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the best.  If you care more about Jap Ams during WW2 than you do social security and medicare maybe but chances are most Americans care about those things not Jap Ams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plllleeeeeeeezzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> Read a book!!!!
> 
> 
> The internment of 110,000 Japanese seems to have been largely political. Earl Warren of California was sensitive to his constituents resenting the large success of the Japanese in agriculture. And, interned, they couldn’t vote against FDR, and he did pick up three House seats…and after the election he began to move for the release of the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revisionist history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed
Click to expand...

What do you do for a living?


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Democracy as we know it in the world today would not exist without Franklin Delano Roosevelt



It's amazing how these rwnj's are so brainwashed to think that social security and medicare are the problem when it's those programs that created a middle class the world has never seen before.

Them and unions.  Give unions a lot of credit too.  BTW the only one here in a union is Unkotare.  Conservatives are almost always hypocrites.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Some people started on the drugs waaaaay too early today.


I always start my day that way.


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag SOB fdr was by far the worst President in US history.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the best.  If you care more about Jap Ams during WW2 than you do social security and medicare maybe but chances are most Americans care about those things not Jap Ams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plllleeeeeeeezzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> Read a book!!!!
> 
> 
> The internment of 110,000 Japanese seems to have been largely political. Earl Warren of California was sensitive to his constituents resenting the large success of the Japanese in agriculture. And, interned, they couldn’t vote against FDR, and he did pick up three House seats…and after the election he began to move for the release of the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revisionist history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do for a living?
Click to expand...




I spin straw into gold, rob orphans, evict widows, help corporations-


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democracy as we know it in the world today would not exist without Franklin Delano Roosevelt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how these rwnj's are so brainwashed to think that social security and medicare are the problem when it's those programs that created a middle class the world has never seen before.
> 
> Them and unions.  Give unions a lot of credit too.  BTW the only one here in a union is Unkotare.  Conservatives are almost always hypocrites.
Click to expand...


FDR provided a safety net for the poor, protected workers and allowed them to retire


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scumbag SOB fdr was by far the worst President in US history.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the best.  If you care more about Jap Ams during WW2 than you do social security and medicare maybe but chances are most Americans care about those things not Jap Ams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plllleeeeeeeezzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> Read a book!!!!
> 
> 
> The internment of 110,000 Japanese seems to have been largely political. Earl Warren of California was sensitive to his constituents resenting the large success of the Japanese in agriculture. And, interned, they couldn’t vote against FDR, and he did pick up three House seats…and after the election he began to move for the release of the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revisionist history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do for a living?
Click to expand...




Stop trolling, troll.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or the best.  If you care more about Jap Ams during WW2 than you do social security and medicare maybe but chances are most Americans care about those things not Jap Ams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plllleeeeeeeezzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> Read a book!!!!
> 
> 
> The internment of 110,000 Japanese seems to have been largely political. Earl Warren of California was sensitive to his constituents resenting the large success of the Japanese in agriculture. And, interned, they couldn’t vote against FDR, and he did pick up three House seats…and after the election he began to move for the release of the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revisionist history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, troll.
Click to expand...

I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.  

Unkotare is 

a.  In a union
b. a teacher in a public school
c. broke and going to need social security and medicare

What makes you pull the GOP lever?


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plllleeeeeeeezzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> Read a book!!!!
> 
> 
> The internment of 110,000 Japanese seems to have been largely political. Earl Warren of California was sensitive to his constituents resenting the large success of the Japanese in agriculture. And, interned, they couldn’t vote against FDR, and he did pick up three House seats…and after the election he began to move for the release of the Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> Revisionist history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
Click to expand...

He is a deplorable


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democracy as we know it in the world today would not exist without Franklin Delano Roosevelt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how these rwnj's are so brainwashed to think that social security and medicare are the problem when it's those programs that created a middle class the world has never seen before.
> 
> Them and unions.  Give unions a lot of credit too.  BTW the only one here in a union is Unkotare.  Conservatives are almost always hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR provided a safety net for the poor, protected workers and allowed them to retire
Click to expand...


Not just the poor.  My parents had/have a comfortable retirement because of social security.  Now granted they would have saved any money that wasn't taken out for social security but how many of these stupid Republicans would?  Mostly None of them.  If they aren't saving now what makes them think they'd save if they had an extra $50 in their paycheck every 2 weeks.  The wouldn't!  They wan't the freedom to be stupid and then they'll cry blaming democrats and apply for medicaid first time they get a boo boo and then they'll say things like, "I paid into it my whole life"  Or they'll say if illegals and scammers can get social services why shouldn't they?  Well I don't disagree.  I just don't like anti government people being on the government dime.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plllleeeeeeeezzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> Read a book!!!!
> 
> 
> The internment of 110,000 Japanese seems to have been largely political. Earl Warren of California was sensitive to his constituents resenting the large success of the Japanese in agriculture. And, interned, they couldn’t vote against FDR, and he did pick up three House seats…and after the election he began to move for the release of the Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> Revisionist history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
Click to expand...





Bobobrainless likes to make assumptions and then argue with himself based on those assumptions. He is hopelessly stupid and hasn’t the least familiarity with basic logic.


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democracy as we know it in the world today would not exist without Franklin Delano Roosevelt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how these rwnj's are so brainwashed to think that social security and medicare are the problem when it's those programs that created a middle class the world has never seen before.
> 
> Them and unions.  Give unions a lot of credit too.  BTW the only one here in a union is Unkotare.  Conservatives are almost always hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR provided a safety net for the poor, protected workers and allowed them to retire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not just the poor.  My parents had/have a comfortable retirement because of social security.  Now granted they would have saved any money that wasn't taken out for social security but how many of these stupid Republicans would?  Mostly None of them.  If they aren't saving now what makes them think they'd save if they had an extra $50 in their paycheck every 2 weeks.  The wouldn't!  They wan't the freedom to be stupid and then they'll cry blaming democrats and apply for medicaid first time they get a boo boo and then they'll say things like, "I paid into it my whole life"  Or they'll say if illegals and scammers can get social services why shouldn't they?  Well I don't disagree.  I just don't like anti government people being on the government dime.
Click to expand...

Prior to FDR, retirement was a pipe dream for most Americans

Work until you drop and then hope your children will take care of you


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revisionist history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless likes to make assumptions and then argue with himself based on those assumptions. He is hopelessly stupid and hasn’t the least familiarity with basic logic.
Click to expand...

Well since you give nothing we have to make assumptions based on your retardedness.  Your douchbaggyness.  

I'm simply trying to figure out is she rich and evil or poor and stupid like you.

Me suspect she's poor stupid and evil like you too.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revisionist history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless likes to make assumptions and then argue with himself based on those assumptions. He is hopelessly stupid and hasn’t the least familiarity with basic logic.
Click to expand...

Didn't you vote for Trump because you were doing worse in 2016 than you were in 2007?  Wasn't that the question Republicans used to win your support?  They asked, "are you better off now than you were 8 years ago?" and you all resoundingly answered NO.  So you admitted in 2015 that you were all struggling.  I myself was doing better in 15 than I was in 2007.  

So tell me, how has Trump made your life better?  Are you better off now than you were in 2015?  I doubt it.  In fact with the cuts they're making to social programs you one day will need, they have set you back bitch boy.  And you voted for it.  You were also convinced by the "liberal media" that we can't afford to pay you your social security.  So you have bent over and took it.  Not only that you blame the democrats.  What a fucking fool you are.

Maybe you have a teachers pension.  It'd be nice if Devos broke that contract.  God I'd fucking love it.  But she'll blame Pelosi and you'll swallow it.  So really republicans can do anything they want that enriches the rich and makes you poorer.  You'll go along fool.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revisionist history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a deplorable
Click to expand...

Unkotare is the most deplorable person on usmb.  He's a ignorant greedy racist, homophobe, shovanist, communist jap lover.


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a deplorable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is the most deplorable person on usmb.  He's a ignorant greedy racist, homophobe, shovanist, communist jap lover.
Click to expand...

He also has horrid hygiene


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democracy as we know it in the world today would not exist without Franklin Delano Roosevelt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how these rwnj's are so brainwashed to think that social security and medicare are the problem when it's those programs that created a middle class the world has never seen before.
> 
> Them and unions.  Give unions a lot of credit too.  BTW the only one here in a union is Unkotare.  Conservatives are almost always hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR provided a safety net for the poor, protected workers and allowed them to retire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not just the poor.  My parents had/have a comfortable retirement because of social security.  Now granted they would have saved any money that wasn't taken out for social security but how many of these stupid Republicans would?  Mostly None of them.  If they aren't saving now what makes them think they'd save if they had an extra $50 in their paycheck every 2 weeks.  The wouldn't!  They wan't the freedom to be stupid and then they'll cry blaming democrats and apply for medicaid first time they get a boo boo and then they'll say things like, "I paid into it my whole life"  Or they'll say if illegals and scammers can get social services why shouldn't they?  Well I don't disagree.  I just don't like anti government people being on the government dime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prior to FDR, retirement was a pipe dream for most Americans
> 
> Work until you drop and then hope your children will take care of you
Click to expand...

And that is exactly what Republicans want to return us too.  They say, "people are living longer so retirement shouldn't be 65 it should be 67.  Show me one mother fucking 66 year old who wants to work till 67 because he has to.  Don't show me the guy who gets ss and works because he wants to keep busy.  That's different.  The vast majority of Americans wish they could stop working at age 59.  I was hoping to retire at 62 but recently I learned my new retirement age is now 67.  So that's 2 more years I can't retire because to retire I'll need at least medicare.  

It'd be nice if you could draw medicare at 62 even if you can't draw ss until 67.  

Boy Republicans fucked us and most Americans don't know.  If Republicans are pushed into debating the subject they'll resort to their usual tactic of blaming both parties, even though the fact is they've been trying to undo the new deal ever since it was put in place.  They think ss and medicare are unconstitutional.


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were pretty much fishing in the dark re economic policies in those days. We now know that Keynes was 200% right, and the problem was that there was far too little government spending given the depth of the crisis; the war spending proved that bey9ond any doubt, though the cognitive dissonance among the right wingnuts asserts that the war-time spending is somehow not government spending or something, i.e. they hilariously contradict themselves on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great depression had many factors, many of them regional, and government spending alleviated very few of those factors.  The war took 14 million men out of the equation, and the government bought massive amounts of goods that revitalized manufacturing, mining, and agriculture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the economy started turning around just a couple of months after he was elected, and had reached moderate 1920's levels by 1937, fell back during the Supreme Court fight,  then began rising again by 1938.  As for 'alleviating problems', a lot of families put food on the table and kept roof over their heads via those programs that supposedly ' didn't work', so I will disagree; I knew many of those people growing up and were still around when I was a kid.
> 
> The 'Big Giant Capitalists' were for the most part hiding out on their fortified estates with private armies, screaming for FDR to shoot the nasty evul proles down in the streets, and doing squat for the economy and let the country collapse, so as usual the narrative are backwards re what was working and what wasn't, demanding 150% perfect performance or declaring it all 'failures' re FDR's programs while claiming the non-existent 'private enterprise' is absolved from any evidence of working to recover from the problems it caused in the first place and then ran off and hid from isn't a serious discussion.
> 
> But if people want to credit the war and admit Kenysian spending polices worked and that increasing government spending a hell of a lot more than it was possible for FDR to do 'solved' the problems, then fine, I don't mind them contradicting themselves and looking ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like FDR said at the time......People don’t eat on the long term
Click to expand...



Also learned to swim at a New Deal built swimming pool, walked to school on New Deal sidewalks, camped out on New Deal built scout camps, drank water from reservoirs behind New Deal built dams. Not once did I ever hear any construction company owner complain, or cement maker, quarry owner, tool manufacturer, road builder, etc. etc etc. Farmers loved the new New Deal farm to market road networks, too, almost as much as the trucking companies and every other business.


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Democracy as we know it in the world today would not exist without Franklin Delano Roosevelt




He did suffer from the aristocratic myth that his 'class' were capable of charming their way through anything, and his arrogant belief that he could manipulate Stalin was a bit of a disaster, but overall he did better than expected, and was smart enough to appoint good excellent leaders to key posts. He knew the right wingers were totally full of shit, and that alone saved probably 60 million American lives. and made the 1950's possible. Half the survivors would be speaking Japanese and the other half German by 1944 if the right wing had been able to seize power.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a deplorable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is the most deplorable person on usmb.  He's a ignorant greedy racist, homophobe, shovanist, communist jap lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also has horrid hygiene
Click to expand...

Do you think that picture is him?  I so want it to be him.  Little gook.  Smelly little gook.  Jap bastard.  He looks so angry and that's exactly how I see him in my mind.  I would be disappointed to know he really looks like this


----------



## sealybobo

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were pretty much fishing in the dark re economic policies in those days. We now know that Keynes was 200% right, and the problem was that there was far too little government spending given the depth of the crisis; the war spending proved that bey9ond any doubt, though the cognitive dissonance among the right wingnuts asserts that the war-time spending is somehow not government spending or something, i.e. they hilariously contradict themselves on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great depression had many factors, many of them regional, and government spending alleviated very few of those factors.  The war took 14 million men out of the equation, and the government bought massive amounts of goods that revitalized manufacturing, mining, and agriculture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the economy started turning around just a couple of months after he was elected, and had reached moderate 1920's levels by 1937, fell back during the Supreme Court fight,  then began rising again by 1938.  As for 'alleviating problems', a lot of families put food on the table and kept roof over their heads via those programs that supposedly ' didn't work', so I will disagree; I knew many of those people growing up and were still around when I was a kid.
> 
> The 'Big Giant Capitalists' were for the most part hiding out on their fortified estates with private armies, screaming for FDR to shoot the nasty evul proles down in the streets, and doing squat for the economy and let the country collapse, so as usual the narrative are backwards re what was working and what wasn't, demanding 150% perfect performance or declaring it all 'failures' re FDR's programs while claiming the non-existent 'private enterprise' is absolved from any evidence of working to recover from the problems it caused in the first place and then ran off and hid from isn't a serious discussion.
> 
> But if people want to credit the war and admit Kenysian spending polices worked and that increasing government spending a hell of a lot more than it was possible for FDR to do 'solved' the problems, then fine, I don't mind them contradicting themselves and looking ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like FDR said at the time......People don’t eat on the long term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Also learned to swim at a New Deal built swimming pool, walked to school on New Deal sidewalks, camped out on New Deal built scout camps, drank water from reservoirs behind New Deal built dams. Not once did I ever hear any construction company owner complain, or cement maker, quarry owner, tool manufacturer, road builder, etc. etc etc. Farmers loved the new New Deal farm to market road networks, too, almost as much as the trucking companies and every other business.
Click to expand...

All of these Republicans and their ancestors have benefited from the New Deal.  They have been convinced otherwise.  They believe things were better before the new deal, even though they weren't.  They think they'd do better without, even though most of them wouldn't.  


Lift the cap on more than $118,000.  Billionaires only pay ss tax on the first $118,000.  Take the cap off.  

We live in a country where all the economic gains are going to the top.  30 years ago the gains were spread out.  Today 95% of the gains go to the top 1%.


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democracy as we know it in the world today would not exist without Franklin Delano Roosevelt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did suffer from the aristocratic myth that his 'class' were capable of charming their way through anything, and his arrogant belief that he could manipulate Stalin was a bit of a disaster, but overall he did better than expected, and was smart enough to appoint good excellent leaders to key posts. He knew the right wingers were totally full of shit, and that alone saved probably 60 million American lives. and made the 1950's possible. Half the survivors would be speaking Japanese and the other half German by 1944 if the right wing had been able to seize power.
Click to expand...

There was no manipulation of Stalin to be had
His armies occupied most of Eastern Europe and he was not about to surrender that territory to FDR


----------



## Picaro

I'm a paleo-liberal Texan; I favor policies that favor small to medium sized businesses and agriculture, and oppose big businesses. Republicans in my state are the direct beneficiaries of our early and aggressive curbing of the political power of the railroads and Standard Oil and Big Ag during the late 19th century and up to WW II. That's why there are so many wealthy and independent families in Texas to begin with. 

The alcoholic drunk Ann Richards pretty much ended the Democratic Party here by adopting all the stupid idiotic radical shit the national Party adopted in their hatred of LBJ and the real liberals and proceeded to hand the Party over to frothing morons and gimps, and with the passing of  the 'super delegate rule' and tossing out blue collar labor from any voice at ll in politics, they ended the Party for good. 

There is nothing there but scum, deviants, traitors, and vermin there any more. No American should even consider voting for anybody sleazy enough to run under the Democratic Party name. Anybody who registers as a Democrat needs to be deported.


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> There was no manipulation of Stalin to be had




Didn't say there was; I said FDR thought he could, and that is well documented. He was delusional and over -confident.


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no manipulation of Stalin to be had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say there was; I said FDR thought he could, and that is well documented. He was delusional and over -confident.
Click to expand...

FDR “allowed” Joe Stalin to take the overwhelming majority of WWII casualties while he waited till the end of the war to seize his prized Western Europe


----------



## sealybobo

Picaro said:


> I'm a paleo-liberal Texan; I favor policies that favor small to medium sized businesses and agriculture, and oppose big businesses. Republicans in my state are the direct beneficiaries of our early and aggressive curbing of the political power of the railroads and Standard Oil and Big Ag during the late 19th century and up to WW II. That's why there are so many wealthy and independent families in Texas to begin with.
> 
> The alcoholic drunk Ann Richards pretty much ended the Democratic Party here by adopting all the stupid idiotic radical shit the national Party adopted in their hatred of LBJ and the real liberals and proceeded to hand the Party over to frothing morons and gimps, and with the passing of  the 'super delegate rule' and tossing out blue collar labor from any voice at ll in politics, they ended the Party for good.
> 
> There is nothing there but scum, deviants, traitors, and vermin there any more. No American should even consider voting for anybody sleazy enough to run under the Democratic Party name. Anybody who registers as a Democrat needs to be deported.


Look at the shit stains you guys send to Washington.  Cruz & Bush.


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no manipulation of Stalin to be had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say there was; I said FDR thought he could, and that is well documented. He was delusional and over -confident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR “allowed” Joe Stalin to take the overwhelming majority of WWII casualties while he waited till the end of the war to seize his prized Western Europe
Click to expand...



Rubbish. Stalin alone determined to use his cherished 'human wave' attacks.Do show where we 'waited' for anything; Stalin was done without the Brits and us, and it was the U.S. that inaugurated Stalin air superiority for most of the war.

In hindsight we should have let the POS die. We would have won without him, and saved several million lives.


----------



## Picaro

sealybobo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a paleo-liberal Texan; I favor policies that favor small to medium sized businesses and agriculture, and oppose big businesses. Republicans in my state are the direct beneficiaries of our early and aggressive curbing of the political power of the railroads and Standard Oil and Big Ag during the late 19th century and up to WW II. That's why there are so many wealthy and independent families in Texas to begin with.
> 
> The alcoholic drunk Ann Richards pretty much ended the Democratic Party here by adopting all the stupid idiotic radical shit the national Party adopted in their hatred of LBJ and the real liberals and proceeded to hand the Party over to frothing morons and gimps, and with the passing of  the 'super delegate rule' and tossing out blue collar labor from any voice at ll in politics, they ended the Party for good.
> 
> There is nothing there but scum, deviants, traitors, and vermin there any more. No American should even consider voting for anybody sleazy enough to run under the Democratic Party name. Anybody who registers as a Democrat needs to be deported.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shit stains you guys send to Washington.  Cruz & Bush.
Click to expand...



Look at the shit stains Pelosi, Feinstain, Obama, and Hillary, and Serial Rapist Bill you circus acts send, and then there is Cynthia McKinney, Al Sharpton, Maxine Waters, Charlie Rangel, etc.

Cruz and Bush look pretty good against your sewer rats, hands down, so maybe you should just accept that it's you filthy low life morons who get Cruz and Bush elected.


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no manipulation of Stalin to be had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say there was; I said FDR thought he could, and that is well documented. He was delusional and over -confident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR “allowed” Joe Stalin to take the overwhelming majority of WWII casualties while he waited till the end of the war to seize his prized Western Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbish. Stalin alone determined to use his cherished 'human wave' attacks.Do show where we 'waited' for anything; Stalin was done without the Brits and us, and it was the U.S. that inaugurated Stalin air superiority for most of the war.
> 
> In hindsight we should have let the POS die. We would have won without him.
Click to expand...


1940.  Russia withstands Nazi invasion.....US and Britain do nothing
1941.  Turns back Moscow attack, Stalingrad. .....US and Britain do nothing
1942.  US finally in war, spends year ramping up
1943.  Russia turns tide at Kursk, pushing Nazis back.....US invades Italy
1944.  US finally invaded Western Europe

Soviets had their own Air Force and destroyed the Luftwaffe


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless likes to make assumptions and then argue with himself based on those assumptions. He is hopelessly stupid and hasn’t the least familiarity with basic logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since you give nothing we have to make assumptions .....
Click to expand...



“We”? Hearing the voices again, screwball?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless likes to make assumptions and then argue with himself based on those assumptions. He is hopelessly stupid and hasn’t the least familiarity with basic logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you vote for Trump ...
Click to expand...



When did I say that, shitforbrains?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation; I’m a typical liberal without the IQ for a substantive response.
> 
> 
> 
> Fdr was so bad he was re elected 3 Times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were a lot of dictators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not legitimately.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like the scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways, I love it that Trump is making illegal immigration look less appealing than it has been in the past.  We want people to not want to even attempt it.  So I hope Mexicans are hearing what we are doing to their little Jesus and Jorge's and Maria's.
Click to expand...


liberals love open borders. Another 30 million poor illegals here and they can claim even more inequality and drive down our wages still further!!


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, troll.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a deplorable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is the most deplorable person on usmb.  He's a ignorant greedy racist, homophobe, shovanist, communist jap lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also has horrid hygiene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think that picture is him?  I so want it to be him.  ...He looks so angry and that's exactly how I see him in my mind.
Click to expand...



Keep your sick fantasies to yourself, you racist freak.


----------



## PoliticalChic

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fdr was so bad he was re elected 3 Times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were a lot of dictators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not legitimately.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like the scumbag fdr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways, I love it that Trump is making illegal immigration look less appealing than it has been in the past.  We want people to not want to even attempt it.  So I hope Mexicans are hearing what we are doing to their little Jesus and Jorge's and Maria's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> liberals love open borders. Another 30 million poor illegals here and they can claim even more inequality and drive down our wages still further!!
Click to expand...



....and replace the population that doesn't vote for them.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a deplorable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is the most deplorable person on usmb.  He's a ignorant greedy racist, homophobe, shovanist, communist jap lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also has horrid hygiene
Click to expand...






You want to associate yourself with Bobobrainless and his racial slurs? Ready to reveal yourself as the same kind of racist hypocrite scumbag? Be careful, you’ll get him all ‘excited.’


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democracy as we know it in the world today would not exist without Franklin Delano Roosevelt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did suffer from the aristocratic myth that his 'class' were capable of charming their way through anything, and his arrogant belief that he could manipulate Stalin was a bit of a disaster, but overall he did better than expected, and was smart enough to appoint good excellent leaders to key posts. He knew the right wingers were totally full of shit, and that alone saved probably 60 million American lives. and made the 1950's possible. Half the survivors would be speaking Japanese and the other half German by 1944 if the right wing had been able to seize power.
Click to expand...




That’s just stupid, but coming from you...


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt: A God To The Uninformed
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobrainless likes to make assumptions and then argue with himself based on those assumptions. He is hopelessly stupid and hasn’t the least familiarity with basic logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Are you better off now than you were in 2015?  ...
Click to expand...




Most definitely.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, troll.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a deplorable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is the most deplorable person on usmb.  He's a ignorant greedy racist, homophobe, shovanist, communist jap lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also has horrid hygiene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to associate yourself with Bobobrainless and his racial slurs? Ready to reveal yourself as the same kind of racist hypocrite scumbag? Be careful, you’ll get him all ‘excited.’
Click to expand...

It is a tactful way of saying you stink


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> [
> 
> 1940.  Russia withstands Nazi invasion.....US and Britain do nothing



Britain sends 125 armor units, armored cars, ammo, food, and other supplies via Murmansk, allowing the Soviets to save Moscow from certain occupation in the spring thaw.



> 1941.  Turns back Moscow attack, Stalingrad. .....US and Britain do nothing



See above. Soviets dead forever  without early and timely British aid and rescues soviets from certain collapse.




> 1942.  US finally in war, spends year ramping up



U.S. has been supplying Britain and French colonial units overseas, keeping the all in the war in the face of massive odds, including flooding the Soviet Union with everything from uniforms to aviation fuel boosters  to ammo to machine guns to artillery.




> 1943.  Russia turns tide at Kursk, pushing Nazis back.....US invades Italy



Kursk Pocket filled with British and American armor units, artillery, ammo, mortars, and is the only reason the Soviets can even think of launching an offensive.

Allied bombing makes it the only reason the Soviets can fly anything bigger than kites along its entire front.  Locomotives, steel, modern alloy,s and machine tools allow Soviet to begin building a few of their own trucks and tanks. Soviet commanders in the field still fight small wars among themselves to acquire the U.S. made trucks.

Russian tanks still pieces of shit, and remain so until 1944 summer, when U.S. engineering mods are finally implemented for the T-34 in Soviet factories, the ones furnished with the modern British and American machinery. The T-34 was itself based on American and British tanks in the first place.



> 1944.  US finally invaded Western Europe



U.S. fights on two fronts in Europe, several in the Pacific, maintains the Soviet Union and several Allies, and by  Jan.1943 even the Nazis know the war is lost, thanks to the U.S.



> Soviets had their own Air Force and destroyed the Luftwaffe



Laughable rubbish. Most of their aircraft couldn't fly, they had crap for aviation fuel. The American bombing campaign forced Hitler to almost entirely strip the East of anti-craft guns and fighter aircraft, the British had to send  shiploads of aircraft engines for the Soviet planes, and the fuel boosters so they could get off the ground at all. The Soviets had a sorry record even with almost total air superiority across their entire front for the entire war from 1942 onward. Wasn't until alte in the war the Soviets could produce their own engines, an those based on British designs and using British machine tools and engineers in the factories, and U.S. and British produced aviation fuel booster additives.

American won the war across the globe, on multiple fronts, in a mere 3 years, and from a standing start. A truly great achievement, matched by no one in history. Commies and faggots have been all mad ever since.


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 1940.  Russia withstands Nazi invasion.....US and Britain do nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain sends 125 armor units, armored cars, ammo, food, and other supplies via Murmansk, allowing the Soviets to save Moscow from certain occupation in the spring thaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941.  Turns back Moscow attack, Stalingrad. .....US and Britain do nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above. Soviets dead forever  without early and timely British aid and rescues soviets from certain collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1942.  US finally in war, spends year ramping up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. has been supplying Britain and French colonial units overseas, keeping the all in the war in the face of massive odds, including flooding the Soviet Union with everything from uniforms to aviation fuel boosters  to ammo to machine guns to artillery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1943.  Russia turns tide at Kursk, pushing Nazis back.....US invades Italy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kursk Pocket filled with British and American armor units, artillery, ammo, mortars, and is the only reason the Soviets can even think of launching an offensive.
> 
> Allied bombing makes it the only reason the Soviets can fly anything bigger than kites along its entire front.  Locomotives, steel, modern alloy,s and machine tools allow Soviet to begin building a few of their own trucks and tanks. Soviet commanders in the field still fight small wars among themselves to acquire the U.S. made trucks.
> 
> Russian tanks still pieces of shit, and remain so until 1944 summer, when U.S. engineering mods are finally implemented for the T-34 in Soviet factories, the ones furnished with the modern British and American machinery. The T-34 was itself based on American and British tanks in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1944.  US finally invaded Western Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. fights on two fronts in Europe, several in the Pacific, maintains the Soviet Union and several Allies, and by  Jan.1943 even the Nazis know the war is lost, thanks to the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviets had their own Air Force and destroyed the Luftwaffe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable rubbish. Most of their aircraft couldn't fly, they had crap for aviation fuel. The American bombing campaign forced Hitler to almost entirely strip the East of anti-craft guns and fighter aircraft, the British had to send  shiploads of aircraft engines for the Soviet planes, and the fuel boosters so they could get off the ground at all. The Soviets had a sorry record even with almost total air superiority across their entire front for the entire war from 1942 onward. Wasn't until alte in the war the Soviets could produce their own engines, an those based on British designs and using British machine tools and engineers in the factories, and U.S. and British produced aviation fuel booster additives.
> 
> American won the war across the globe, on multiple fronts, in a mere 3 years, and from a standing start. A truly great achievement, matched by no one in history. Commies and faggots have been all mad ever since.
Click to expand...

America won the war in the Pacific

The Soviets did 90 percent of the fighting against the Nazis


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 1940.  Russia withstands Nazi invasion.....US and Britain do nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain sends 125 armor units, armored cars, ammo, food, and other supplies via Murmansk, allowing the Soviets to save Moscow from certain occupation in the spring thaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941.  Turns back Moscow attack, Stalingrad. .....US and Britain do nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above. Soviets dead forever  without early and timely British aid and rescues soviets from certain collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1942.  US finally in war, spends year ramping up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. has been supplying Britain and French colonial units overseas, keeping the all in the war in the face of massive odds, including flooding the Soviet Union with everything from uniforms to aviation fuel boosters  to ammo to machine guns to artillery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1943.  Russia turns tide at Kursk, pushing Nazis back.....US invades Italy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kursk Pocket filled with British and American armor units, artillery, ammo, mortars, and is the only reason the Soviets can even think of launching an offensive.
> 
> Allied bombing makes it the only reason the Soviets can fly anything bigger than kites along its entire front.  Locomotives, steel, modern alloy,s and machine tools allow Soviet to begin building a few of their own trucks and tanks. Soviet commanders in the field still fight small wars among themselves to acquire the U.S. made trucks.
> 
> Russian tanks still pieces of shit, and remain so until 1944 summer, when U.S. engineering mods are finally implemented for the T-34 in Soviet factories, the ones furnished with the modern British and American machinery. The T-34 was itself based on American and British tanks in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1944.  US finally invaded Western Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. fights on two fronts in Europe, several in the Pacific, maintains the Soviet Union and several Allies, and by  Jan.1943 even the Nazis know the war is lost, thanks to the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviets had their own Air Force and destroyed the Luftwaffe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable rubbish. Most of their aircraft couldn't fly, they had crap for aviation fuel. The American bombing campaign forced Hitler to almost entirely strip the East of anti-craft guns and fighter aircraft, the British had to send  shiploads of aircraft engines for the Soviet planes, and the fuel boosters so they could get off the ground at all. The Soviets had a sorry record even with almost total air superiority across their entire front for the entire war from 1942 onward. Wasn't until alte in the war the Soviets could produce their own engines, an those based on British designs and using British machine tools and engineers in the factories, and U.S. and British produced aviation fuel booster additives.
> 
> American won the war across the globe, on multiple fronts, in a mere 3 years, and from a standing start. A truly great achievement, matched by no one in history. Commies and faggots have been all mad ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America won the war in the Pacific
> 
> The Soviets did 90 percent of the fighting against the Nazis
Click to expand...



No, they didn't; they were merely taking advantage of our destruction of Germany. they were out of the war until the Brits and the U.S. brought them back in. they were Brit and American mercenaries, and not even good ones, just mobs of rapists and thugs.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
> 
> 
> 
> He is a deplorable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is the most deplorable person on usmb.  He's a ignorant greedy racist, homophobe, shovanist, communist jap lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also has horrid hygiene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to associate yourself with Bobobrainless and his racial slurs? Ready to reveal yourself as the same kind of racist hypocrite scumbag? Be careful, you’ll get him all ‘excited.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a tactful way of saying you stink
Click to expand...

Republicans taught me it’s not racism to say japs. As long as I don’t make fun of all Asians I’m good


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 1940.  Russia withstands Nazi invasion.....US and Britain do nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain sends 125 armor units, armored cars, ammo, food, and other supplies via Murmansk, allowing the Soviets to save Moscow from certain occupation in the spring thaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941.  Turns back Moscow attack, Stalingrad. .....US and Britain do nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above. Soviets dead forever  without early and timely British aid and rescues soviets from certain collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1942.  US finally in war, spends year ramping up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. has been supplying Britain and French colonial units overseas, keeping the all in the war in the face of massive odds, including flooding the Soviet Union with everything from uniforms to aviation fuel boosters  to ammo to machine guns to artillery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1943.  Russia turns tide at Kursk, pushing Nazis back.....US invades Italy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kursk Pocket filled with British and American armor units, artillery, ammo, mortars, and is the only reason the Soviets can even think of launching an offensive.
> 
> Allied bombing makes it the only reason the Soviets can fly anything bigger than kites along its entire front.  Locomotives, steel, modern alloy,s and machine tools allow Soviet to begin building a few of their own trucks and tanks. Soviet commanders in the field still fight small wars among themselves to acquire the U.S. made trucks.
> 
> Russian tanks still pieces of shit, and remain so until 1944 summer, when U.S. engineering mods are finally implemented for the T-34 in Soviet factories, the ones furnished with the modern British and American machinery. The T-34 was itself based on American and British tanks in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1944.  US finally invaded Western Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. fights on two fronts in Europe, several in the Pacific, maintains the Soviet Union and several Allies, and by  Jan.1943 even the Nazis know the war is lost, thanks to the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviets had their own Air Force and destroyed the Luftwaffe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable rubbish. Most of their aircraft couldn't fly, they had crap for aviation fuel. The American bombing campaign forced Hitler to almost entirely strip the East of anti-craft guns and fighter aircraft, the British had to send  shiploads of aircraft engines for the Soviet planes, and the fuel boosters so they could get off the ground at all. The Soviets had a sorry record even with almost total air superiority across their entire front for the entire war from 1942 onward. Wasn't until alte in the war the Soviets could produce their own engines, an those based on British designs and using British machine tools and engineers in the factories, and U.S. and British produced aviation fuel booster additives.
> 
> American won the war across the globe, on multiple fronts, in a mere 3 years, and from a standing start. A truly great achievement, matched by no one in history. Commies and faggots have been all mad ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America won the war in the Pacific
> 
> The Soviets did 90 percent of the fighting against the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't; they were merely taking advantage of our destruction of Germany. they were out of the war until the Brits and the U.S. brought them back in. they were Brit and American mercenaries, and not even good ones, just mobs of rapists and thugs.
Click to expand...


The Soviets faced the bulk of the Nazi war machine and beat them
While the US and Britts were waiting year after year to come up with the perfect invasion plan, the Soviets were doing the fighting


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 1940.  Russia withstands Nazi invasion.....US and Britain do nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain sends 125 armor units, armored cars, ammo, food, and other supplies via Murmansk, allowing the Soviets to save Moscow from certain occupation in the spring thaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941.  Turns back Moscow attack, Stalingrad. .....US and Britain do nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above. Soviets dead forever  without early and timely British aid and rescues soviets from certain collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1942.  US finally in war, spends year ramping up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. has been supplying Britain and French colonial units overseas, keeping the all in the war in the face of massive odds, including flooding the Soviet Union with everything from uniforms to aviation fuel boosters  to ammo to machine guns to artillery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1943.  Russia turns tide at Kursk, pushing Nazis back.....US invades Italy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kursk Pocket filled with British and American armor units, artillery, ammo, mortars, and is the only reason the Soviets can even think of launching an offensive.
> 
> Allied bombing makes it the only reason the Soviets can fly anything bigger than kites along its entire front.  Locomotives, steel, modern alloy,s and machine tools allow Soviet to begin building a few of their own trucks and tanks. Soviet commanders in the field still fight small wars among themselves to acquire the U.S. made trucks.
> 
> Russian tanks still pieces of shit, and remain so until 1944 summer, when U.S. engineering mods are finally implemented for the T-34 in Soviet factories, the ones furnished with the modern British and American machinery. The T-34 was itself based on American and British tanks in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1944.  US finally invaded Western Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. fights on two fronts in Europe, several in the Pacific, maintains the Soviet Union and several Allies, and by  Jan.1943 even the Nazis know the war is lost, thanks to the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviets had their own Air Force and destroyed the Luftwaffe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable rubbish. Most of their aircraft couldn't fly, they had crap for aviation fuel. The American bombing campaign forced Hitler to almost entirely strip the East of anti-craft guns and fighter aircraft, the British had to send  shiploads of aircraft engines for the Soviet planes, and the fuel boosters so they could get off the ground at all. The Soviets had a sorry record even with almost total air superiority across their entire front for the entire war from 1942 onward. Wasn't until alte in the war the Soviets could produce their own engines, an those based on British designs and using British machine tools and engineers in the factories, and U.S. and British produced aviation fuel booster additives.
> 
> American won the war across the globe, on multiple fronts, in a mere 3 years, and from a standing start. A truly great achievement, matched by no one in history. Commies and faggots have been all mad ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America won the war in the Pacific
> 
> The Soviets did 90 percent of the fighting against the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't; they were merely taking advantage of our destruction of Germany. they were out of the war until the Brits and the U.S. brought them back in. they were Brit and American mercenaries, and not even good ones, just mobs of rapists and thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviets faced the bulk of the Nazi war machine and beat them
> While the US and Britts were waiting year after year to come up with the perfect invasion plan, the Soviets were doing the fighting
Click to expand...



No, they didn't; they lost, which was why the Brits went in and saved them.

We've already established you don't know any WW II history.


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 1940.  Russia withstands Nazi invasion.....US and Britain do nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain sends 125 armor units, armored cars, ammo, food, and other supplies via Murmansk, allowing the Soviets to save Moscow from certain occupation in the spring thaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941.  Turns back Moscow attack, Stalingrad. .....US and Britain do nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above. Soviets dead forever  without early and timely British aid and rescues soviets from certain collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1942.  US finally in war, spends year ramping up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. has been supplying Britain and French colonial units overseas, keeping the all in the war in the face of massive odds, including flooding the Soviet Union with everything from uniforms to aviation fuel boosters  to ammo to machine guns to artillery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1943.  Russia turns tide at Kursk, pushing Nazis back.....US invades Italy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kursk Pocket filled with British and American armor units, artillery, ammo, mortars, and is the only reason the Soviets can even think of launching an offensive.
> 
> Allied bombing makes it the only reason the Soviets can fly anything bigger than kites along its entire front.  Locomotives, steel, modern alloy,s and machine tools allow Soviet to begin building a few of their own trucks and tanks. Soviet commanders in the field still fight small wars among themselves to acquire the U.S. made trucks.
> 
> Russian tanks still pieces of shit, and remain so until 1944 summer, when U.S. engineering mods are finally implemented for the T-34 in Soviet factories, the ones furnished with the modern British and American machinery. The T-34 was itself based on American and British tanks in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1944.  US finally invaded Western Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. fights on two fronts in Europe, several in the Pacific, maintains the Soviet Union and several Allies, and by  Jan.1943 even the Nazis know the war is lost, thanks to the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviets had their own Air Force and destroyed the Luftwaffe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable rubbish. Most of their aircraft couldn't fly, they had crap for aviation fuel. The American bombing campaign forced Hitler to almost entirely strip the East of anti-craft guns and fighter aircraft, the British had to send  shiploads of aircraft engines for the Soviet planes, and the fuel boosters so they could get off the ground at all. The Soviets had a sorry record even with almost total air superiority across their entire front for the entire war from 1942 onward. Wasn't until alte in the war the Soviets could produce their own engines, an those based on British designs and using British machine tools and engineers in the factories, and U.S. and British produced aviation fuel booster additives.
> 
> American won the war across the globe, on multiple fronts, in a mere 3 years, and from a standing start. A truly great achievement, matched by no one in history. Commies and faggots have been all mad ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America won the war in the Pacific
> 
> The Soviets did 90 percent of the fighting against the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't; they were merely taking advantage of our destruction of Germany. they were out of the war until the Brits and the U.S. brought them back in. they were Brit and American mercenaries, and not even good ones, just mobs of rapists and thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviets faced the bulk of the Nazi war machine and beat them
> While the US and Britts were waiting year after year to come up with the perfect invasion plan, the Soviets were doing the fighting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't; they lost, which was why the Brits went in and saved them.
> 
> We've already established you don't know any WW II history.
Click to expand...

Thus the end of any serious discussion


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 1940.  Russia withstands Nazi invasion.....US and Britain do nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain sends 125 armor units, armored cars, ammo, food, and other supplies via Murmansk, allowing the Soviets to save Moscow from certain occupation in the spring thaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941.  Turns back Moscow attack, Stalingrad. .....US and Britain do nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above. Soviets dead forever  without early and timely British aid and rescues soviets from certain collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1942.  US finally in war, spends year ramping up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. has been supplying Britain and French colonial units overseas, keeping the all in the war in the face of massive odds, including flooding the Soviet Union with everything from uniforms to aviation fuel boosters  to ammo to machine guns to artillery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1943.  Russia turns tide at Kursk, pushing Nazis back.....US invades Italy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kursk Pocket filled with British and American armor units, artillery, ammo, mortars, and is the only reason the Soviets can even think of launching an offensive.
> 
> Allied bombing makes it the only reason the Soviets can fly anything bigger than kites along its entire front.  Locomotives, steel, modern alloy,s and machine tools allow Soviet to begin building a few of their own trucks and tanks. Soviet commanders in the field still fight small wars among themselves to acquire the U.S. made trucks.
> 
> Russian tanks still pieces of shit, and remain so until 1944 summer, when U.S. engineering mods are finally implemented for the T-34 in Soviet factories, the ones furnished with the modern British and American machinery. The T-34 was itself based on American and British tanks in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1944.  US finally invaded Western Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. fights on two fronts in Europe, several in the Pacific, maintains the Soviet Union and several Allies, and by  Jan.1943 even the Nazis know the war is lost, thanks to the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviets had their own Air Force and destroyed the Luftwaffe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable rubbish. Most of their aircraft couldn't fly, they had crap for aviation fuel. The American bombing campaign forced Hitler to almost entirely strip the East of anti-craft guns and fighter aircraft, the British had to send  shiploads of aircraft engines for the Soviet planes, and the fuel boosters so they could get off the ground at all. The Soviets had a sorry record even with almost total air superiority across their entire front for the entire war from 1942 onward. Wasn't until alte in the war the Soviets could produce their own engines, an those based on British designs and using British machine tools and engineers in the factories, and U.S. and British produced aviation fuel booster additives.
> 
> American won the war across the globe, on multiple fronts, in a mere 3 years, and from a standing start. A truly great achievement, matched by no one in history. Commies and faggots have been all mad ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America won the war in the Pacific
> 
> The Soviets did 90 percent of the fighting against the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't; they were merely taking advantage of our destruction of Germany. they were out of the war until the Brits and the U.S. brought them back in. they were Brit and American mercenaries, and not even good ones, just mobs of rapists and thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviets faced the bulk of the Nazi war machine and beat them
> While the US and Britts were waiting year after year to come up with the perfect invasion plan, the Soviets were doing the fighting
Click to expand...


Well of course the war was in their back yard.  They should do the majority of the fighting.  Plus we were busy with the Japs.  

I seem to remember learning in history class that the Russians used the winter to their advantage.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, troll.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a deplorable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is the most deplorable person on usmb.  He's a ignorant greedy racist, homophobe, shovanist, communist jap lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also has horrid hygiene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to associate yourself with Bobobrainless and his racial slurs? Ready to reveal yourself as the same kind of racist hypocrite scumbag? Be careful, you’ll get him all ‘excited.’
Click to expand...


*DOJ Takes First Steps Toward Indefinite Detention Of Families*
The Department of Justice filed in court for changes so it could detain kids for longer with their parents.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
> 
> 
> 
> He is a deplorable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is the most deplorable person on usmb.  He's a ignorant greedy racist, homophobe, shovanist, communist jap lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also has horrid hygiene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to associate yourself with Bobobrainless and his racial slurs? Ready to reveal yourself as the same kind of racist hypocrite scumbag? Be careful, you’ll get him all ‘excited.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *DOJ Takes First Steps Toward Indefinite Detention Of Families*
> The Department of Justice filed in court for changes so it could detain kids for longer with their parents.
Click to expand...




Just as the liberals wanted.


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain sends 125 armor units, armored cars, ammo, food, and other supplies via Murmansk, allowing the Soviets to save Moscow from certain occupation in the spring thaw.
> 
> See above. Soviets dead forever  without early and timely British aid and rescues soviets from certain collapse.
> 
> 
> U.S. has been supplying Britain and French colonial units overseas, keeping the all in the war in the face of massive odds, including flooding the Soviet Union with everything from uniforms to aviation fuel boosters  to ammo to machine guns to artillery.
> 
> 
> Kursk Pocket filled with British and American armor units, artillery, ammo, mortars, and is the only reason the Soviets can even think of launching an offensive.
> 
> Allied bombing makes it the only reason the Soviets can fly anything bigger than kites along its entire front.  Locomotives, steel, modern alloy,s and machine tools allow Soviet to begin building a few of their own trucks and tanks. Soviet commanders in the field still fight small wars among themselves to acquire the U.S. made trucks.
> 
> Russian tanks still pieces of shit, and remain so until 1944 summer, when U.S. engineering mods are finally implemented for the T-34 in Soviet factories, the ones furnished with the modern British and American machinery. The T-34 was itself based on American and British tanks in the first place.
> 
> U.S. fights on two fronts in Europe, several in the Pacific, maintains the Soviet Union and several Allies, and by  Jan.1943 even the Nazis know the war is lost, thanks to the U.S.
> 
> Laughable rubbish. Most of their aircraft couldn't fly, they had crap for aviation fuel. The American bombing campaign forced Hitler to almost entirely strip the East of anti-craft guns and fighter aircraft, the British had to send  shiploads of aircraft engines for the Soviet planes, and the fuel boosters so they could get off the ground at all. The Soviets had a sorry record even with almost total air superiority across their entire front for the entire war from 1942 onward. Wasn't until alte in the war the Soviets could produce their own engines, an those based on British designs and using British machine tools and engineers in the factories, and U.S. and British produced aviation fuel booster additives.
> 
> American won the war across the globe, on multiple fronts, in a mere 3 years, and from a standing start. A truly great achievement, matched by no one in history. Commies and faggots have been all mad ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> America won the war in the Pacific
> 
> The Soviets did 90 percent of the fighting against the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't; they were merely taking advantage of our destruction of Germany. they were out of the war until the Brits and the U.S. brought them back in. they were Brit and American mercenaries, and not even good ones, just mobs of rapists and thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviets faced the bulk of the Nazi war machine and beat them
> While the US and Britts were waiting year after year to come up with the perfect invasion plan, the Soviets were doing the fighting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't; they lost, which was why the Brits went in and saved them.
> 
> We've already established you don't know any WW II history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thus the end of any serious discussion
Click to expand...


You never contributed anything serous. We kept waiting, yet nothing showed up, except Communist propaganda..


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a deplorable
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is the most deplorable person on usmb.  He's a ignorant greedy racist, homophobe, shovanist, communist jap lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also has horrid hygiene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to associate yourself with Bobobrainless and his racial slurs? Ready to reveal yourself as the same kind of racist hypocrite scumbag? Be careful, you’ll get him all ‘excited.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *DOJ Takes First Steps Toward Indefinite Detention Of Families*
> The Department of Justice filed in court for changes so it could detain kids for longer with their parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the liberals wanted.
Click to expand...

Ultimately I wish those kids were aborted then we could happily lock the parents up indefinitely 

I have no problem what’s being done I’m with you bro


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 1940.  Russia withstands Nazi invasion.....US and Britain do nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain sends 125 armor units, armored cars, ammo, food, and other supplies via Murmansk, allowing the Soviets to save Moscow from certain occupation in the spring thaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941.  Turns back Moscow attack, Stalingrad. .....US and Britain do nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above. Soviets dead forever  without early and timely British aid and rescues soviets from certain collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1942.  US finally in war, spends year ramping up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. has been supplying Britain and French colonial units overseas, keeping the all in the war in the face of massive odds, including flooding the Soviet Union with everything from uniforms to aviation fuel boosters  to ammo to machine guns to artillery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1943.  Russia turns tide at Kursk, pushing Nazis back.....US invades Italy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kursk Pocket filled with British and American armor units, artillery, ammo, mortars, and is the only reason the Soviets can even think of launching an offensive.
> 
> Allied bombing makes it the only reason the Soviets can fly anything bigger than kites along its entire front.  Locomotives, steel, modern alloy,s and machine tools allow Soviet to begin building a few of their own trucks and tanks. Soviet commanders in the field still fight small wars among themselves to acquire the U.S. made trucks.
> 
> Russian tanks still pieces of shit, and remain so until 1944 summer, when U.S. engineering mods are finally implemented for the T-34 in Soviet factories, the ones furnished with the modern British and American machinery. The T-34 was itself based on American and British tanks in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1944.  US finally invaded Western Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. fights on two fronts in Europe, several in the Pacific, maintains the Soviet Union and several Allies, and by  Jan.1943 even the Nazis know the war is lost, thanks to the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviets had their own Air Force and destroyed the Luftwaffe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable rubbish. Most of their aircraft couldn't fly, they had crap for aviation fuel. The American bombing campaign forced Hitler to almost entirely strip the East of anti-craft guns and fighter aircraft, the British had to send  shiploads of aircraft engines for the Soviet planes, and the fuel boosters so they could get off the ground at all. The Soviets had a sorry record even with almost total air superiority across their entire front for the entire war from 1942 onward. Wasn't until alte in the war the Soviets could produce their own engines, an those based on British designs and using British machine tools and engineers in the factories, and U.S. and British produced aviation fuel booster additives.
> 
> American won the war across the globe, on multiple fronts, in a mere 3 years, and from a standing start. A truly great achievement, matched by no one in history. Commies and faggots have been all mad ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America won the war in the Pacific
> 
> The Soviets did 90 percent of the fighting against the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't; they were merely taking advantage of our destruction of Germany. they were out of the war until the Brits and the U.S. brought them back in. they were Brit and American mercenaries, and not even good ones, just mobs of rapists and thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Soviets faced the bulk of the Nazi war machine and beat them
> While the US and Britts were waiting year after year to come up with the perfect invasion plan, the Soviets were doing the fighting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well of course the war was in their back yard.  They should do the majority of the fighting.  Plus we were busy with the Japs.
> 
> I seem to remember learning in history class that the Russians used the winter to their advantage.
Click to expand...


The Soviets lost an estimated 20 million people. We lost around 200,000 in Europe

They also killed 3-4 million Germans while we killed around 500,000, mostly through  bombing


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is the most deplorable person on usmb.  He's a ignorant greedy racist, homophobe, shovanist, communist jap lover.
> 
> 
> 
> He also has horrid hygiene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to associate yourself with Bobobrainless and his racial slurs? Ready to reveal yourself as the same kind of racist hypocrite scumbag? Be careful, you’ll get him all ‘excited.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *DOJ Takes First Steps Toward Indefinite Detention Of Families*
> The Department of Justice filed in court for changes so it could detain kids for longer with their parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the liberals wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ultimately I wish those kids were aborted then we could happily lock the parents up indefinitely
> 
> I have no problem what’s being done I’m with you bro
Click to expand...




You’re not with me, and you’re not my “bro,” scumbag.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also has horrid hygiene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to associate yourself with Bobobrainless and his racial slurs? Ready to reveal yourself as the same kind of racist hypocrite scumbag? Be careful, you’ll get him all ‘excited.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *DOJ Takes First Steps Toward Indefinite Detention Of Families*
> The Department of Justice filed in court for changes so it could detain kids for longer with their parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the liberals wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ultimately I wish those kids were aborted then we could happily lock the parents up indefinitely
> 
> I have no problem what’s being done I’m with you bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not with me, and you’re not my “bro,” scumbag.
Click to expand...

I agree with you brother. On this I’m with you


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to associate yourself with Bobobrainless and his racial slurs? Ready to reveal yourself as the same kind of racist hypocrite scumbag? Be careful, you’ll get him all ‘excited.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DOJ Takes First Steps Toward Indefinite Detention Of Families*
> The Department of Justice filed in court for changes so it could detain kids for longer with their parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the liberals wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ultimately I wish those kids were aborted then we could happily lock the parents up indefinitely
> 
> I have no problem what’s being done I’m with you bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not with me, and you’re not my “bro,” scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you brother. On this I’m with you
Click to expand...



What do you think you agree with?


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what makes her, and you, a Republican.
> 
> Unkotare is
> 
> a.  In a union
> b. a teacher in a public school
> c. broke and going to need social security and medicare
> 
> What makes you pull the GOP lever?
> 
> 
> 
> He is a deplorable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unkotare is the most deplorable person on usmb.  He's a ignorant greedy racist, homophobe, shovanist, communist jap lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also has horrid hygiene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to associate yourself with Bobobrainless and his racial slurs? Ready to reveal yourself as the same kind of racist hypocrite scumbag? Be careful, you’ll get him all ‘excited.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *DOJ Takes First Steps Toward Indefinite Detention Of Families*
> The Department of Justice filed in court for changes so it could detain kids for longer with their parents.
Click to expand...


Crooked Donnie is looking to set up concentration camps


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a deplorable
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is the most deplorable person on usmb.  He's a ignorant greedy racist, homophobe, shovanist, communist jap lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also has horrid hygiene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to associate yourself with Bobobrainless and his racial slurs? Ready to reveal yourself as the same kind of racist hypocrite scumbag? Be careful, you’ll get him all ‘excited.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *DOJ Takes First Steps Toward Indefinite Detention Of Families*
> The Department of Justice filed in court for changes so it could detain kids for longer with their parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crooked Donnie is looking to set up concentration camps
Click to expand...




Get back to me when he has


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is the most deplorable person on usmb.  He's a ignorant greedy racist, homophobe, shovanist, communist jap lover.
> 
> 
> 
> He also has horrid hygiene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to associate yourself with Bobobrainless and his racial slurs? Ready to reveal yourself as the same kind of racist hypocrite scumbag? Be careful, you’ll get him all ‘excited.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *DOJ Takes First Steps Toward Indefinite Detention Of Families*
> The Department of Justice filed in court for changes so it could detain kids for longer with their parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crooked Donnie is looking to set up concentration camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me when he has
Click to expand...

Well us liberals have always known illegals undermine American workers. I love what trumps doing here


----------



## Muhammed

FDR was a brutal slave driving tyrant who reinstitued slavery in the USA. FDR actually forced more American citizens into slavery than anybody in the history of the world.

FDR is synonymous with evil.


----------



## rightwinger

Why do we thank FDR?

Got us out of the Depression 
Social Security
Won WWII
Saved the free world


----------



## regent

gipper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I have done it many times on this board.  If you don't know the truth about FDR, then you need to get informed.
> 
> Some people just don't want to accept the truth.  They prefer lies.
> 
> 
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who decides a logical fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classical Logic (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)
> 
> Let me know when you need help understanding this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't think for themselves, so they let others do it for them.
> 
> His argument is classic appeal to authority.
Click to expand...

It seems that hundreds of America's most noted historians is a pretty good authority. But then we have the authority on logic, Unkotare,  calling it a fallacy, so I think I will go with the hundreds of historians. Nothing personal Unkotare.


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who decides a logical fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classical Logic (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)
> 
> Let me know when you need help understanding this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't think for themselves, so they let others do it for them.
> 
> His argument is classic appeal to authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems that hundreds of America's most noted historians is a pretty good authority. But then we have the authority on logic, Unkotare,  calling it a fallacy, so I think I will go with the hundreds of historians. Nothing personal Unkotare.
Click to expand...

If I might summarize your belief system...

You purposely ignore the following FACTS about FDR:

condemned Hoover during the 1932 campaign for economic interventions, then intervened 1,000 times more than Hoover.
actively tried to stack the Supreme Court, when his stupid policies were found unconstitutional.
forced farmers nationwide to destroy their products under the belief that scarcity would revive the economy, all while millions of Americans were starving.
filled his administration with Stalinist spies and ignored all warnings about them.  His closest adviser reported directly to Stalin.
set up Poland to make provocative demands of Hitler before Germany invaded, making many promises he had no intention of fulfilling.
in the 1940 campaign he said repeatedly that American boys would not die in Europe, all the while actively trying to get Hitler to sink American shipping as a pretense for war.
Placed absurdly stringent sanctions on Japan, knowing they would likely resort to military action.
Knew Japan planned to attack Pearl Harbor BEFOREHAND, but told no one (but did manage to get the carriers out of Pearl) and scapegoated commanders after the event.
Provided massive amounts of supplies to the USSR, while American troops went without and suffered on the battlefield for it.
Placed the requirement of unconditional surrender on Japan and Germany (per Stalin's direction), thus prolonging the war causing hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths.
Imprisoned Americans during the war unconstitutionally.
Refused to bomb Nazi prison camps and rail lines leading to them, knowing full well what was going on there.
Knew Stalin committed the atrocity at the Katyn Forest, but continued to blame Germany.
Was terribly ill and entirely unfit to be POTUS during the war and even ran for a fourth term, from his deathbed.

What is there to admire?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is important you get your truths to the next group of noted historians that rate the presidents before they rate again. If they rate FDR as a great president, as they have since 1948, we know you didn't follow through.
> Wish I could see the expressions on those historian's faces when they read your truths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who decides a logical fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classical Logic (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)
> 
> Let me know when you need help understanding this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't think for themselves, so they let others do it for them.
> 
> His argument is classic appeal to authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems that hundreds of America's most noted historians is a pretty good authority. But then we have the authority on logic, Unkotare,  calling it a fallacy, so I think I will go with the hundreds of historians. Nothing personal Unkotare.
Click to expand...



Mindless appeal to authority as you continue to practice is a logical fallacy because you keep Insisting that a claim is true simply because some (in this case always nameless) authority or expert on the issue said it was true, without any other supporting evidence offered or the least attempt at mitigating the scumbag fdr's many transgressions.

Do you get it yet, you fucking idiot?


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same old logical fallacy over and over and over and....
> 
> 
> 
> And who decides a logical fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classical Logic (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)
> 
> Let me know when you need help understanding this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't think for themselves, so they let others do it for them.
> 
> His argument is classic appeal to authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems that hundreds of America's most noted historians is a pretty good authority. But then we have the authority on logic, Unkotare,  calling it a fallacy, so I think I will go with the hundreds of historians. Nothing personal Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I might summarize your belief system...
> 
> You purposely ignore the following FACTS about FDR:
> 
> condemned Hoover during the 1932 campaign for economic interventions, then intervened 1,000 times more than Hoover.
> actively tried to stack the Supreme Court, when his stupid policies were found unconstitutional.
> forced farmers nationwide to destroy their products under the belief that scarcity would revive the economy, all while millions of Americans were starving.
> filled his administration with Stalinist spies and ignored all warnings about them.  His closest adviser reported directly to Stalin.
> set up Poland to make provocative demands of Hitler before Germany invaded, making many promises he had no intention of fulfilling.
> in the 1940 campaign he said repeatedly that American boys would not die in Europe, all the while actively trying to get Hitler to sink American shipping as a pretense for war.
> Placed absurdly stringent sanctions on Japan, knowing they would likely resort to military action.
> Knew Japan planned to attack Pearl Harbor BEFOREHAND, but told no one (but did manage to get the carriers out of Pearl) and scapegoated commanders after the event.
> Provided massive amounts of supplies to the USSR, while American troops went without and suffered on the battlefield for it.
> Placed the requirement of unconditional surrender on Japan and Germany (per Stalin's direction), thus prolonging the war causing hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths.
> Imprisoned Americans during the war unconstitutionally.
> Refused to bomb Nazi prison camps and rail lines leading to them, knowing full well what was going on there.
> Knew Stalin committed the atrocity at the Katyn Forest, but continued to blame Germany.
> Was terribly ill and entirely unfit to be POTUS during the war and even ran for a fourth term, from his deathbed.
> 
> What is there to admire?
Click to expand...

Interesting how you support the interests of Nazis and Japan over FDR


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who decides a logical fallacy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classical Logic (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)
> 
> Let me know when you need help understanding this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people can't think for themselves, so they let others do it for them.
> 
> His argument is classic appeal to authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems that hundreds of America's most noted historians is a pretty good authority. But then we have the authority on logic, Unkotare,  calling it a fallacy, so I think I will go with the hundreds of historians. Nothing personal Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I might summarize your belief system...
> 
> You purposely ignore the following FACTS about FDR:
> 
> condemned Hoover during the 1932 campaign for economic interventions, then intervened 1,000 times more than Hoover.
> actively tried to stack the Supreme Court, when his stupid policies were found unconstitutional.
> forced farmers nationwide to destroy their products under the belief that scarcity would revive the economy, all while millions of Americans were starving.
> filled his administration with Stalinist spies and ignored all warnings about them.  His closest adviser reported directly to Stalin.
> set up Poland to make provocative demands of Hitler before Germany invaded, making many promises he had no intention of fulfilling.
> in the 1940 campaign he said repeatedly that American boys would not die in Europe, all the while actively trying to get Hitler to sink American shipping as a pretense for war.
> Placed absurdly stringent sanctions on Japan, knowing they would likely resort to military action.
> Knew Japan planned to attack Pearl Harbor BEFOREHAND, but told no one (but did manage to get the carriers out of Pearl) and scapegoated commanders after the event.
> Provided massive amounts of supplies to the USSR, while American troops went without and suffered on the battlefield for it.
> Placed the requirement of unconditional surrender on Japan and Germany (per Stalin's direction), thus prolonging the war causing hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths.
> Imprisoned Americans during the war unconstitutionally.
> Refused to bomb Nazi prison camps and rail lines leading to them, knowing full well what was going on there.
> Knew Stalin committed the atrocity at the Katyn Forest, but continued to blame Germany.
> Was terribly ill and entirely unfit to be POTUS during the war and even ran for a fourth term, from his deathbed.
> 
> What is there to admire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting how you support the interests of Nazis and Japan over FDR
Click to expand...

yeah that is what I did...leftist statists...ugh.


----------



## regent

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classical Logic (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)
> 
> Let me know when you need help understanding this.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can't think for themselves, so they let others do it for them.
> 
> His argument is classic appeal to authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems that hundreds of America's most noted historians is a pretty good authority. But then we have the authority on logic, Unkotare,  calling it a fallacy, so I think I will go with the hundreds of historians. Nothing personal Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I might summarize your belief system...
> 
> You purposely ignore the following FACTS about FDR:
> 
> condemned Hoover during the 1932 campaign for economic interventions, then intervened 1,000 times more than Hoover.
> actively tried to stack the Supreme Court, when his stupid policies were found unconstitutional.
> forced farmers nationwide to destroy their products under the belief that scarcity would revive the economy, all while millions of Americans were starving.
> filled his administration with Stalinist spies and ignored all warnings about them.  His closest adviser reported directly to Stalin.
> set up Poland to make provocative demands of Hitler before Germany invaded, making many promises he had no intention of fulfilling.
> in the 1940 campaign he said repeatedly that American boys would not die in Europe, all the while actively trying to get Hitler to sink American shipping as a pretense for war.
> Placed absurdly stringent sanctions on Japan, knowing they would likely resort to military action.
> Knew Japan planned to attack Pearl Harbor BEFOREHAND, but told no one (but did manage to get the carriers out of Pearl) and scapegoated commanders after the event.
> Provided massive amounts of supplies to the USSR, while American troops went without and suffered on the battlefield for it.
> Placed the requirement of unconditional surrender on Japan and Germany (per Stalin's direction), thus prolonging the war causing hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths.
> Imprisoned Americans during the war unconstitutionally.
> Refused to bomb Nazi prison camps and rail lines leading to them, knowing full well what was going on there.
> Knew Stalin committed the atrocity at the Katyn Forest, but continued to blame Germany.
> Was terribly ill and entirely unfit to be POTUS during the war and even ran for a fourth term, from his deathbed.
> 
> What is there to admire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting how you support the interests of Nazis and Japan over FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah that is what I did...leftist statists...ugh.
Click to expand...

I can only advise you as I have with others: Get your historical information as quickly as possible to the historians before they rate the presidents again.  Perhaps those historians simply failed history but you have it all down so it should be a revelation to them. All I ask is that you let us on the boards know their responses.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can't think for themselves, so they let others do it for them.
> 
> His argument is classic appeal to authority.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that hundreds of America's most noted historians is a pretty good authority. But then we have the authority on logic, Unkotare,  calling it a fallacy, so I think I will go with the hundreds of historians. Nothing personal Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I might summarize your belief system...
> 
> You purposely ignore the following FACTS about FDR:
> 
> condemned Hoover during the 1932 campaign for economic interventions, then intervened 1,000 times more than Hoover.
> actively tried to stack the Supreme Court, when his stupid policies were found unconstitutional.
> forced farmers nationwide to destroy their products under the belief that scarcity would revive the economy, all while millions of Americans were starving.
> filled his administration with Stalinist spies and ignored all warnings about them.  His closest adviser reported directly to Stalin.
> set up Poland to make provocative demands of Hitler before Germany invaded, making many promises he had no intention of fulfilling.
> in the 1940 campaign he said repeatedly that American boys would not die in Europe, all the while actively trying to get Hitler to sink American shipping as a pretense for war.
> Placed absurdly stringent sanctions on Japan, knowing they would likely resort to military action.
> Knew Japan planned to attack Pearl Harbor BEFOREHAND, but told no one (but did manage to get the carriers out of Pearl) and scapegoated commanders after the event.
> Provided massive amounts of supplies to the USSR, while American troops went without and suffered on the battlefield for it.
> Placed the requirement of unconditional surrender on Japan and Germany (per Stalin's direction), thus prolonging the war causing hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths.
> Imprisoned Americans during the war unconstitutionally.
> Refused to bomb Nazi prison camps and rail lines leading to them, knowing full well what was going on there.
> Knew Stalin committed the atrocity at the Katyn Forest, but continued to blame Germany.
> Was terribly ill and entirely unfit to be POTUS during the war and even ran for a fourth term, from his deathbed.
> 
> What is there to admire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting how you support the interests of Nazis and Japan over FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah that is what I did...leftist statists...ugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only advise you as I have with others: Get your historical information as quickly as possible to the historians before they rate the presidents again.  Perhaps those historians simply failed history but you have it all down so it should be a revelation to them. All I ask is that you let us on the boards know their responses.
Click to expand...



Once again, that is a logical fallacy, you idiot.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that hundreds of America's most noted historians is a pretty good authority. But then we have the authority on logic, Unkotare,  calling it a fallacy, so I think I will go with the hundreds of historians. Nothing personal Unkotare.
> 
> 
> 
> If I might summarize your belief system...
> 
> You purposely ignore the following FACTS about FDR:
> 
> condemned Hoover during the 1932 campaign for economic interventions, then intervened 1,000 times more than Hoover.
> actively tried to stack the Supreme Court, when his stupid policies were found unconstitutional.
> forced farmers nationwide to destroy their products under the belief that scarcity would revive the economy, all while millions of Americans were starving.
> filled his administration with Stalinist spies and ignored all warnings about them.  His closest adviser reported directly to Stalin.
> set up Poland to make provocative demands of Hitler before Germany invaded, making many promises he had no intention of fulfilling.
> in the 1940 campaign he said repeatedly that American boys would not die in Europe, all the while actively trying to get Hitler to sink American shipping as a pretense for war.
> Placed absurdly stringent sanctions on Japan, knowing they would likely resort to military action.
> Knew Japan planned to attack Pearl Harbor BEFOREHAND, but told no one (but did manage to get the carriers out of Pearl) and scapegoated commanders after the event.
> Provided massive amounts of supplies to the USSR, while American troops went without and suffered on the battlefield for it.
> Placed the requirement of unconditional surrender on Japan and Germany (per Stalin's direction), thus prolonging the war causing hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths.
> Imprisoned Americans during the war unconstitutionally.
> Refused to bomb Nazi prison camps and rail lines leading to them, knowing full well what was going on there.
> Knew Stalin committed the atrocity at the Katyn Forest, but continued to blame Germany.
> Was terribly ill and entirely unfit to be POTUS during the war and even ran for a fourth term, from his deathbed.
> 
> What is there to admire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting how you support the interests of Nazis and Japan over FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah that is what I did...leftist statists...ugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only advise you as I have with others: Get your historical information as quickly as possible to the historians before they rate the presidents again.  Perhaps those historians simply failed history but you have it all down so it should be a revelation to them. All I ask is that you let us on the boards know their responses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, that is a logical fallacy, you idiot.
Click to expand...

Using thousands of America's most noted historians will probably never compare to your knowledge of high school history. You could be an authority on something but it's not logic or history.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> .... thousands of America's most noted historians.....




And you've never named even one.


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can't think for themselves, so they let others do it for them.
> 
> His argument is classic appeal to authority.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that hundreds of America's most noted historians is a pretty good authority. But then we have the authority on logic, Unkotare,  calling it a fallacy, so I think I will go with the hundreds of historians. Nothing personal Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I might summarize your belief system...
> 
> You purposely ignore the following FACTS about FDR:
> 
> condemned Hoover during the 1932 campaign for economic interventions, then intervened 1,000 times more than Hoover.
> actively tried to stack the Supreme Court, when his stupid policies were found unconstitutional.
> forced farmers nationwide to destroy their products under the belief that scarcity would revive the economy, all while millions of Americans were starving.
> filled his administration with Stalinist spies and ignored all warnings about them.  His closest adviser reported directly to Stalin.
> set up Poland to make provocative demands of Hitler before Germany invaded, making many promises he had no intention of fulfilling.
> in the 1940 campaign he said repeatedly that American boys would not die in Europe, all the while actively trying to get Hitler to sink American shipping as a pretense for war.
> Placed absurdly stringent sanctions on Japan, knowing they would likely resort to military action.
> Knew Japan planned to attack Pearl Harbor BEFOREHAND, but told no one (but did manage to get the carriers out of Pearl) and scapegoated commanders after the event.
> Provided massive amounts of supplies to the USSR, while American troops went without and suffered on the battlefield for it.
> Placed the requirement of unconditional surrender on Japan and Germany (per Stalin's direction), thus prolonging the war causing hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths.
> Imprisoned Americans during the war unconstitutionally.
> Refused to bomb Nazi prison camps and rail lines leading to them, knowing full well what was going on there.
> Knew Stalin committed the atrocity at the Katyn Forest, but continued to blame Germany.
> Was terribly ill and entirely unfit to be POTUS during the war and even ran for a fourth term, from his deathbed.
> 
> What is there to admire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting how you support the interests of Nazis and Japan over FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah that is what I did...leftist statists...ugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only advise you as I have with others: Get your historical information as quickly as possible to the historians before they rate the presidents again.  Perhaps those historians simply failed history but you have it all down so it should be a revelation to them. All I ask is that you let us on the boards know their responses.
Click to expand...

All the things I stated are facts.  Real historians agree.


----------



## regent

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that hundreds of America's most noted historians is a pretty good authority. But then we have the authority on logic, Unkotare,  calling it a fallacy, so I think I will go with the hundreds of historians. Nothing personal Unkotare.
> 
> 
> 
> If I might summarize your belief system...
> 
> You purposely ignore the following FACTS about FDR:
> 
> condemned Hoover during the 1932 campaign for economic interventions, then intervened 1,000 times more than Hoover.
> actively tried to stack the Supreme Court, when his stupid policies were found unconstitutional.
> forced farmers nationwide to destroy their products under the belief that scarcity would revive the economy, all while millions of Americans were starving.
> filled his administration with Stalinist spies and ignored all warnings about them.  His closest adviser reported directly to Stalin.
> set up Poland to make provocative demands of Hitler before Germany invaded, making many promises he had no intention of fulfilling.
> in the 1940 campaign he said repeatedly that American boys would not die in Europe, all the while actively trying to get Hitler to sink American shipping as a pretense for war.
> Placed absurdly stringent sanctions on Japan, knowing they would likely resort to military action.
> Knew Japan planned to attack Pearl Harbor BEFOREHAND, but told no one (but did manage to get the carriers out of Pearl) and scapegoated commanders after the event.
> Provided massive amounts of supplies to the USSR, while American troops went without and suffered on the battlefield for it.
> Placed the requirement of unconditional surrender on Japan and Germany (per Stalin's direction), thus prolonging the war causing hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths.
> Imprisoned Americans during the war unconstitutionally.
> Refused to bomb Nazi prison camps and rail lines leading to them, knowing full well what was going on there.
> Knew Stalin committed the atrocity at the Katyn Forest, but continued to blame Germany.
> Was terribly ill and entirely unfit to be POTUS during the war and even ran for a fourth term, from his deathbed.
> 
> What is there to admire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting how you support the interests of Nazis and Japan over FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah that is what I did...leftist statists...ugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only advise you as I have with others: Get your historical information as quickly as possible to the historians before they rate the presidents again.  Perhaps those historians simply failed history but you have it all down so it should be a revelation to them. All I ask is that you let us on the boards know their responses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the things I stated are facts.  Real historians agree.
Click to expand...

So that's how we tell real historians from fake, the real historians agree with you.


----------



## gipper

regent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I might summarize your belief system...
> 
> You purposely ignore the following FACTS about FDR:
> 
> condemned Hoover during the 1932 campaign for economic interventions, then intervened 1,000 times more than Hoover.
> actively tried to stack the Supreme Court, when his stupid policies were found unconstitutional.
> forced farmers nationwide to destroy their products under the belief that scarcity would revive the economy, all while millions of Americans were starving.
> filled his administration with Stalinist spies and ignored all warnings about them.  His closest adviser reported directly to Stalin.
> set up Poland to make provocative demands of Hitler before Germany invaded, making many promises he had no intention of fulfilling.
> in the 1940 campaign he said repeatedly that American boys would not die in Europe, all the while actively trying to get Hitler to sink American shipping as a pretense for war.
> Placed absurdly stringent sanctions on Japan, knowing they would likely resort to military action.
> Knew Japan planned to attack Pearl Harbor BEFOREHAND, but told no one (but did manage to get the carriers out of Pearl) and scapegoated commanders after the event.
> Provided massive amounts of supplies to the USSR, while American troops went without and suffered on the battlefield for it.
> Placed the requirement of unconditional surrender on Japan and Germany (per Stalin's direction), thus prolonging the war causing hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths.
> Imprisoned Americans during the war unconstitutionally.
> Refused to bomb Nazi prison camps and rail lines leading to them, knowing full well what was going on there.
> Knew Stalin committed the atrocity at the Katyn Forest, but continued to blame Germany.
> Was terribly ill and entirely unfit to be POTUS during the war and even ran for a fourth term, from his deathbed.
> 
> What is there to admire?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how you support the interests of Nazis and Japan over FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah that is what I did...leftist statists...ugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only advise you as I have with others: Get your historical information as quickly as possible to the historians before they rate the presidents again.  Perhaps those historians simply failed history but you have it all down so it should be a revelation to them. All I ask is that you let us on the boards know their responses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the things I stated are facts.  Real historians agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's how we tell real historians from fake, the real historians agree with you.
Click to expand...

All the items I posted above about your beloved FDR, are true.  Why would still admire such a person?  Merely because statist historians tell you to.  That does you no favors.


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how you support the interests of Nazis and Japan over FDR
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that is what I did...leftist statists...ugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only advise you as I have with others: Get your historical information as quickly as possible to the historians before they rate the presidents again.  Perhaps those historians simply failed history but you have it all down so it should be a revelation to them. All I ask is that you let us on the boards know their responses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the things I stated are facts.  Real historians agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's how we tell real historians from fake, the real historians agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the items I posted above about your beloved FDR, are true.  Why would still admire such a person?  Merely because statist historians tell you to.  That does you no favors.
Click to expand...

You posted opinions, conspiracy theories and rumors as fact


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that is what I did...leftist statists...ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only advise you as I have with others: Get your historical information as quickly as possible to the historians before they rate the presidents again.  Perhaps those historians simply failed history but you have it all down so it should be a revelation to them. All I ask is that you let us on the boards know their responses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the things I stated are facts.  Real historians agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's how we tell real historians from fake, the real historians agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the items I posted above about your beloved FDR, are true.  Why would still admire such a person?  Merely because statist historians tell you to.  That does you no favors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You posted opinions, conspiracy theories and rumors as fact
Click to expand...

Yeah only a duped statist doesn't know FDR imprisoned Americans unconstitutionally, didn't try to pack the SC, didn't imposed unconditional surrender on Japan and Germany, didn't impose extreme sanctions on Japan leading to war, didn't destroy farmers products while some Americans were starving, didn't lie in the 1932 and 1940 campaigns, didn't run for a fourth term from his deathbed...man you really are a statist dupe.


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only advise you as I have with others: Get your historical information as quickly as possible to the historians before they rate the presidents again.  Perhaps those historians simply failed history but you have it all down so it should be a revelation to them. All I ask is that you let us on the boards know their responses.
> 
> 
> 
> All the things I stated are facts.  Real historians agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's how we tell real historians from fake, the real historians agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the items I posted above about your beloved FDR, are true.  Why would still admire such a person?  Merely because statist historians tell you to.  That does you no favors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You posted opinions, conspiracy theories and rumors as fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah only a duped statist doesn't know FDR imprisoned Americans unconstitutionally, didn't try to pack the SC, didn't imposed unconditional surrender on Japan and Germany, didn't impose extreme sanctions on Japan leading to war, didn't destroy farmers products while some Americans were starving, didn't lie in the 1932 and 1940 campaigns, didn't run for a fourth term from his deathbed...man you really are a statist dupe.
Click to expand...


FDR and almost every politician agreed with the internment of Japanese. So did the courts

Packing the courts was a power play that was unsuccessful. 

Unconditional surrender worked. He wanted no remnants of those hated regimes to survive. As it was, the Emperor of Japan was allowed to stay


----------



## Picaro

Can't think of any President in the 19th and 20th Century who wouldn't have liked to appoint 3 or 5 SC Justices on his watch. Why is FDR's attempt more 'evil' than the others? On yeah, now I remember ... Stalin!!!

Or something like that ....


----------



## Unkotare

Useful fools....^^^^^


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... thousands of America's most noted historians.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you've never named even one.
Click to expand...



...ever.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... thousands of America's most noted historians.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you've never named even one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...ever.
Click to expand...

Have you ever done your own scholarly homework and looked up any of the numerous Presidential Ratings by historians? Time you learned to do your own research, it's part of the history thing.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... thousands of America's most noted historians.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you've never named even one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...ever.
Click to expand...




...never, ever.


----------



## regent

Bullshit. That scumbag received intel that there was no such threat.[/QUOTE]
FDR received both types of  intel reports: threats and no threats of sabotage. Either way FDR could only lose, but FDR played it safe for the nation. 
Think of the posts you could  write today if there had been sabotage.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Bullshit. That scumbag received intel that there was no such threat.


FDR received both types of  intel reports: threats and no threats of sabotage. Either way FDR could only lose, but FDR played it safe for the nation.
Think of the posts you could  write today if there had been sabotage.[/QUOTE]



You apologists love to speculate.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

ScienceRocks said:


> A lot of it was great!!! FDR was a awesome president.
> 
> Fuck small idiotic backwards government!



Get used to it loser......we are getting another justice.


----------



## Andylusion

David_42 said:


> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The
> 
> 
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.

By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?

The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.

These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.


----------



## rightwinger

Andylusion said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The
> 
> 
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
Click to expand...

The economy crashed because FDR eased up on social spending and implemented austerity


----------



## Andylusion

rightwinger said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The
> 
> 
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy crashed because FDR eased up on social spending and implemented austerity
Click to expand...


Well... that's a lovely unsupportable theory contradicted by every economic text book on the great depression I've ever read.........

You'll excuse me, if I find someone else more knowledgeable to talk to....


----------



## rightwinger

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The
> 
> 
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy crashed because FDR eased up on social spending and implemented austerity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... that's a lovely unsupportable theory contradicted by every economic text book on the great depression I've ever read.........
> 
> You'll excuse me, if I find someone else more knowledgeable to talk to....
Click to expand...

Other than rightwing propaganda, it is the accepted reason for the 1937 collapse


----------



## Andylusion

rightwinger said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The
> 
> 
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy crashed because FDR eased up on social spending and implemented austerity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... that's a lovely unsupportable theory contradicted by every economic text book on the great depression I've ever read.........
> 
> You'll excuse me, if I find someone else more knowledgeable to talk to....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than rightwing propaganda, it is the accepted reason for the 1937 collapse
Click to expand...


I have a half dozen Ph.D economists that say otherwise.

Whom would you cite to support your claim?    Specific paper please, and I won't accept Paul Krugman who openly supported creating a housing price bubble, and then claimed it was Bush's fault for a housing crash.

You made the claim, now please provide a citation.


----------



## Unkotare

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> What FDR was handed:
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy crashed because FDR eased up on social spending and implemented austerity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... that's a lovely unsupportable theory contradicted by every economic text book on the great depression I've ever read.........
> 
> You'll excuse me, if I find someone else more knowledgeable to talk to....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than rightwing propaganda, it is the accepted reason for the 1937 collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a half dozen Ph.D economists that say otherwise.
> 
> Whom would you cite to support your claim?    Specific paper please, and I won't accept Paul Krugman who openly supported creating a housing price bubble, and then claimed it was Bush's fault for a housing crash.
> 
> You made the claim, now please provide a citation.
Click to expand...



Don't hold your breath.


----------



## rightwinger

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> What FDR was handed:
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy crashed because FDR eased up on social spending and implemented austerity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... that's a lovely unsupportable theory contradicted by every economic text book on the great depression I've ever read.........
> 
> You'll excuse me, if I find someone else more knowledgeable to talk to....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than rightwing propaganda, it is the accepted reason for the 1937 collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a half dozen Ph.D economists that say otherwise.
> 
> Whom would you cite to support your claim?    Specific paper please, and I won't accept Paul Krugman who openly supported creating a housing price bubble, and then claimed it was Bush's fault for a housing crash.
> 
> You made the claim, now please provide a citation.
Click to expand...

Roosevelt Recession - Roosevelt Institute

Keynesians point to FDR’s spending cuts in June of 1937. Some of his advisers urged him to balance the budget, and he cut government spending. After FDR reversed course in 1938 and went back to deficit spending, the unemployment rate began to fall, and kept falling until there was virtually no unemployment by 1945.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
> 
> 
> 
> The economy crashed because FDR eased up on social spending and implemented austerity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... that's a lovely unsupportable theory contradicted by every economic text book on the great depression I've ever read.........
> 
> You'll excuse me, if I find someone else more knowledgeable to talk to....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than rightwing propaganda, it is the accepted reason for the 1937 collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a half dozen Ph.D economists that say otherwise.
> 
> Whom would you cite to support your claim?    Specific paper please, and I won't accept Paul Krugman who openly supported creating a housing price bubble, and then claimed it was Bush's fault for a housing crash.
> 
> You made the claim, now please provide a citation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath.
Click to expand...

Wrong


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The
> 
> 
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy crashed because FDR eased up on social spending and implemented austerity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... that's a lovely unsupportable theory contradicted by every economic text book on the great depression I've ever read.........
> 
> You'll excuse me, if I find someone else more knowledgeable to talk to....
Click to expand...



as everybody at USMB finds when they try and have a discussion with USMB's resident troll,its simple as pie to OWN the ass of this sorry ass troll and sad excuse for a human being who whines to the mods on threads he makes in the politics section,such a sad little crybaby.

you would have better luck trying to educate a baby born on day one fresh out of the womb than  this stupid retarded troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> What FDR was handed:
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy crashed because FDR eased up on social spending and implemented austerity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... that's a lovely unsupportable theory contradicted by every economic text book on the great depression I've ever read.........
> 
> You'll excuse me, if I find someone else more knowledgeable to talk to....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than rightwing propaganda, it is the accepted reason for the 1937 collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a half dozen Ph.D economists that say otherwise.
> 
> Whom would you cite to support your claim?    Specific paper please, and I won't accept Paul Krugman who openly supported creating a housing price bubble, and then claimed it was Bush's fault for a housing crash.
> 
> You made the claim, now please provide a citation.
Click to expand...


You will be waiting for years on end for that.LOL this troll when he knows he has been checkmated and OWNED,has to lie while hiding behind the computer.he would kill himself first before ever admitting he was wrong.

prime example,he is so butthurt STILL today two years later after it happened that he was wrong about the Rams not coming back to LA which he insisted would never happen four years ago when i said they would,he trys to convince himself he is right,that they are still playing in st louis. I am serious,i am not kidding at all.i cant make this stuff up.

he has to LIE when he knows his sorry ass is getting taken to school.

I am sure you have seen yourself how he evades facts all the time and changes the subject? LOL


----------



## Votto

David_42 said:


> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The CWA
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wait....wut?

How about a list of the great accomplishments of Hitler?

*Cancer*

In December 1933 the Reich Anticancer Committee was founded to better organize and coordinate the nationwide research towards cancer. A lot of attention was being paid to preventive medicine, especially early detection. Later on, even more emphasis was laid upon prevention.

In the middle of the 1933's, 6 to 10 percent of all dead bodies in Germany were subjected to autopsy, giving statisticians the opportunity to analyze cancer rates.

In 1936 a study based on the autopsy figures of about 125,000 men (an impressive figure, it was the largest study of its kind anywhere in the world) was ready, showing that 18 percent of German men had died from cancer.

*Tobacco*

Hitler also initiated a war against this evil thing. Smoking got banned more and more, except in the Army. He or Himmler later admitted that was a mistake, but the initial reason was to keep moral high.

Due to the measures and propaganda against the use of tobacco, up till the 1950's the huge drop in cancer rates, compared with other countries, was visible. Hitler saved thousands of lives.

*Child Labor*

April 30, 1938: Youth Protection Law: also later on, children and young mothers got barred from working under specific circumstances.

*Alcohol*

Different measures were taken to i.e. the 1940 "Operation Tea", in which the consumption of non-alcoholic beverages at work was stimulated by sending all factories were workers worked under high temperature circumstances were supplied with tea.

*Healthy food*

German bakeries were required to produce whole-grain bread.

Healthy food was marked with the seal of approval of the NSDAP's Office of Public Health.

Meat vs. Vegetables: "Too much meat can make you sick", suggesting soybeans as subsitutes for meat, etc.

*Animal Rights*

A ban on vivisection.

*Environment

*The Nazis created nature preserves, championed sustainable forestry, curbed air pollution, and designed the autobahn highway network as a way of bringing Germans closer to nature

*Gun Control*

 The Weimar Republic had strict gun control laws

*On Progressive taxation*

50% of wages and that was only applied to the top 4% of the income distribution.

Hitler sounds like a great Progressive, doesn't he.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... thousands of America's most noted historians.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you've never named even one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever done your own scholarly homework and looked up any of the numerous Presidential Ratings by historians? Time you learned to do your own research, it's part of the history thing.
Click to expand...


you always get egg on your face when you say always failing to mention these historians always rate the most corrupt as the best because they are on the governments payroll. that is WHY John Tyler one of the few non corrupt presidents who followed the constitution,is always rated towards the bottom.same with wrongwinger and campy troll,as always,you have egg on your face at the end of the day.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I might summarize your belief system...
> 
> You purposely ignore the following FACTS about FDR:
> 
> condemned Hoover during the 1932 campaign for economic interventions, then intervened 1,000 times more than Hoover.
> actively tried to stack the Supreme Court, when his stupid policies were found unconstitutional.
> forced farmers nationwide to destroy their products under the belief that scarcity would revive the economy, all while millions of Americans were starving.
> filled his administration with Stalinist spies and ignored all warnings about them.  His closest adviser reported directly to Stalin.
> set up Poland to make provocative demands of Hitler before Germany invaded, making many promises he had no intention of fulfilling.
> in the 1940 campaign he said repeatedly that American boys would not die in Europe, all the while actively trying to get Hitler to sink American shipping as a pretense for war.
> Placed absurdly stringent sanctions on Japan, knowing they would likely resort to military action.
> Knew Japan planned to attack Pearl Harbor BEFOREHAND, but told no one (but did manage to get the carriers out of Pearl) and scapegoated commanders after the event.
> Provided massive amounts of supplies to the USSR, while American troops went without and suffered on the battlefield for it.
> Placed the requirement of unconditional surrender on Japan and Germany (per Stalin's direction), thus prolonging the war causing hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths.
> Imprisoned Americans during the war unconstitutionally.
> Refused to bomb Nazi prison camps and rail lines leading to them, knowing full well what was going on there.
> Knew Stalin committed the atrocity at the Katyn Forest, but continued to blame Germany.
> Was terribly ill and entirely unfit to be POTUS during the war and even ran for a fourth term, from his deathbed.
> 
> What is there to admire?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how you support the interests of Nazis and Japan over FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah that is what I did...leftist statists...ugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only advise you as I have with others: Get your historical information as quickly as possible to the historians before they rate the presidents again.  Perhaps those historians simply failed history but you have it all down so it should be a revelation to them. All I ask is that you let us on the boards know their responses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, that is a logical fallacy, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using thousands of America's most noted historians will probably never compare to your knowledge of high school history. You could be an authority on something but it's not logic or history.
Click to expand...


thats REALLY getting desperate and desperatly grasping at straws now saying THOUSANDS of Americas most noted historians.comedy gold from you as always. you are sounding more and more like WRONGwinger all the time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that hundreds of America's most noted historians is a pretty good authority. But then we have the authority on logic, Unkotare,  calling it a fallacy, so I think I will go with the hundreds of historians. Nothing personal Unkotare.
> 
> 
> 
> If I might summarize your belief system...
> 
> You purposely ignore the following FACTS about FDR:
> 
> condemned Hoover during the 1932 campaign for economic interventions, then intervened 1,000 times more than Hoover.
> actively tried to stack the Supreme Court, when his stupid policies were found unconstitutional.
> forced farmers nationwide to destroy their products under the belief that scarcity would revive the economy, all while millions of Americans were starving.
> filled his administration with Stalinist spies and ignored all warnings about them.  His closest adviser reported directly to Stalin.
> set up Poland to make provocative demands of Hitler before Germany invaded, making many promises he had no intention of fulfilling.
> in the 1940 campaign he said repeatedly that American boys would not die in Europe, all the while actively trying to get Hitler to sink American shipping as a pretense for war.
> Placed absurdly stringent sanctions on Japan, knowing they would likely resort to military action.
> Knew Japan planned to attack Pearl Harbor BEFOREHAND, but told no one (but did manage to get the carriers out of Pearl) and scapegoated commanders after the event.
> Provided massive amounts of supplies to the USSR, while American troops went without and suffered on the battlefield for it.
> Placed the requirement of unconditional surrender on Japan and Germany (per Stalin's direction), thus prolonging the war causing hundreds of thousands of unnecessary deaths.
> Imprisoned Americans during the war unconstitutionally.
> Refused to bomb Nazi prison camps and rail lines leading to them, knowing full well what was going on there.
> Knew Stalin committed the atrocity at the Katyn Forest, but continued to blame Germany.
> Was terribly ill and entirely unfit to be POTUS during the war and even ran for a fourth term, from his deathbed.
> 
> What is there to admire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting how you support the interests of Nazis and Japan over FDR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah that is what I did...leftist statists...ugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only advise you as I have with others: Get your historical information as quickly as possible to the historians before they rate the presidents again.  Perhaps those historians simply failed history but you have it all down so it should be a revelation to them. All I ask is that you let us on the boards know their responses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the things I stated are facts.  Real historians agree.
Click to expand...





Yep for sure,the REAL historians who are not funded by our corrupt government actually do what you take the time to do,look at the documentation and FACTS.


All the items I posted above about your beloved FDR, are true. Why would still admire such a person? Merely because statist historians tell you to. That does you no favors.


yep only cause statist historians tell him what they want him to hear is WHY he admires him.LOL YOU NAILED IT.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only advise you as I have with others: Get your historical information as quickly as possible to the historians before they rate the presidents again.  Perhaps those historians simply failed history but you have it all down so it should be a revelation to them. All I ask is that you let us on the boards know their responses.
> 
> 
> 
> All the things I stated are facts.  Real historians agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's how we tell real historians from fake, the real historians agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the items I posted above about your beloved FDR, are true.  Why would still admire such a person?  Merely because statist historians tell you to.  That does you no favors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You posted opinions, conspiracy theories and rumors as fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah only a duped statist doesn't know FDR imprisoned Americans unconstitutionally, didn't try to pack the SC, didn't imposed unconditional surrender on Japan and Germany, didn't impose extreme sanctions on Japan leading to war, didn't destroy farmers products while some Americans were starving, didn't lie in the 1932 and 1940 campaigns, didn't run for a fourth term from his deathbed...man you really are a statist dupe.
Click to expand...


----------



## Votto

FDR opposed anti-lynching laws.

Roosevelt condemned lynching as murder, but he did not support Republican proposals to make it a federal crime, although his wife Eleanor did so. Roosevelt told an advocate: "If I come out for the anti-lynching bill now, they [Southern Democratic senators] will block every bill I ask Congress to pass to keep America from collapsing. I just can't take that risk".

Damned Dims!

So have you Left winged goons lynched Rosanne Barr for her racial comments yet?

LMAO!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Andylusion said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The
> 
> 
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
Click to expand...


The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.

By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937? Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?

The economy crashed. We had a recession inside the great depression.

These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The
> 
> 
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937? Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed. We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
Click to expand...

How can FDR cause the Great Depression when it existed three years before he took office?

We slipped back into Recession because FDR initiated austerity measures too early

<Oswald killed JFK>


----------



## regent

rightwinger said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The
> 
> 
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy crashed because FDR eased up on social spending and implemented austerity
Click to expand...

The primary reason FDR slowed down the economy was the fear that it was getting better too fast and they were afraid of starting the depression anew. What were the Republican's plan for ending the depression? Hoover had four years to implement the Republican plan and it resulted in more Hoovervilles.


----------



## regent

gipper said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is what can Republicans do with a president that has been rated by historians, since 1948, as one of the three best American presidents? Well first, Republicans can call the thousand or so, most noted historians that so rated FDR, as commie-pinkos. That takes care of the historians.
> Then they can list their usual charges that Republicans have used since FDR was president, as if no one have ever heard of these charges before. Most of these charges were around when the American people elected FDR four times in a row. And even that four times has become a charge. Americans should not be allowed to vote for the president they want.
> Social Security was also, at one time, one of those Republican charges, Have Republicans now dropped Social Security as a charge against FDR?
> 
> 
> 
> Only those incapable of thinking, continually use appeal to authority to make their point.
> 
> 
> 
> i
Click to expand...

The appeal to authority is used as evidence that one's post is correct, if the authority is also correct. A great deal concerning FDR and his time-frame is history, and who is better to use in historical time-frames than historians? Do you use any authorities for or just create up your own evidence. and not try to back it up with authority?


----------



## Picaro

regent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The
> 
> 
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy crashed because FDR eased up on social spending and implemented austerity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The primary reason FDR slowed down the economy was the fear that it was getting better too fast and they were afraid of starting the depression anew. What were the Republican's plan for ending the depression? Hoover had four years to implement the Republican plan and it resulted in more Hoovervilles.
Click to expand...


They were trying to sell the idiotic idea that the same polices that caused the Depression would end it, or something stupid like that. Then they were puzzled as to why they lost big time to FDR. As we now know, FDR didn't spend nearly enough, and should have spent a lot more a lot sooner. Even the Republicans are here telling us the massive govt spending worked, but they're too stupid to realize what they're saying.


----------



## Picaro

LA RAM FAN said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The
> 
> 
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937? Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed. We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
Click to expand...



lol you're ridiculously  ignorant.


----------



## JakeStarkey

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how certain board members have a hilarious hatred against FDR, but let's look at what one of the greatest presidents this nation has ever had did for the people:
> Interesting facts about FDR in general: Home - FDR Presidential Library & Museum
> The List:
> 
> 
> 
> - The FDIC
> - The
> 
> 
> - The NIRA
> - Abolishing prohibition.
> - The "first 100 days" program to grant relief to tens of millions.
> - Created the TVA, continued FERA, don't forget the CCC.
> - The NLRA and the AAA.
> - Established social security and the SEC.
> - *Drastically decreased unemployment.*
> - The good neighbor policy
> - He Supported the case for intervention in WWII through the Destroyers for Bases Agreement and Lend-Lease Act supplying ships and armament to the Allied forces.
> - Led the US into world war 2 to help crush the fascist dogs.
> - Endorsed the creation of the UN.
> - The FSA
> - He added millions of acres to America's national forests, national parks, and wildlife refuges.
> - He was elected four times for a reason
> - During FDR's presidency, women were appointed to positions that were unprecedented in terms of both number of appointments as well as rank in the United States government.
> 
> 
> 
> What FDR was handed:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time that FDR was inaugurated president on March 4, 1933, the banking system had collapsed, nearly 25% of the labor force was unemployed, and prices and productivity had fallen to 1/3 of their 1929 levels. Reduced prices and reduced output resulted in lower incomes in wages, rents, dividends, and profits throughout the economy. Factories were shut down, farms and homes were lost to foreclosure, mills and mines were abandoned, and people went hungry. The resulting lower incomes meant the further inability of the people to spend or to save their way out of the crisis, thus perpetuating the economic slowdown in a seemingly never-ending cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the height of the Depression in 1933, 24.9% of the total work force or 12,830,000 people was unemployed. Although farmers technically were not counted among the unemployed, drastic drops in farm commodity prices resulted in farmers losing their lands and homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The displacement of the American work force and farming communities caused families to split up or to migrate from their homes in search of work. "Hoovervilles," or shantytowns built of packing crates, abandoned cars, and other scraps, sprung up across the nation. Residents of the Great Plains area, where the effects of the Depression were intensified by drought and dust storms, simply abandoned their farms and headed for California in hopes of finding the "land of milk and honey." Gangs of unemployed youth, whose families could no longer support them, rode the rails as hobos in search of work. America 's unemployed citizens were on the move, but there was no place to go that offered relief from the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Various "extras"
> 
> 
> 
> *AAA *, Agricultural Adjustment Administration, 1933
> 
> *BCLB *, Bituminous Coal Labor Board, 1935
> 
> *CAA *, Civil Aeronautics Authority, 1938
> 
> *CCC *, Civilian Conservation Corps, 1933
> 
> *CCC *, Commodity Credit Corporation, 1933
> 
> *CWA *, Civil Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCA *, Farm Credit Administration, 1933
> 
> *FCC *, Federal Communications Commission, 1934
> 
> *FCIC *, Federal Crop Insurance Corporation, 1938
> 
> *FDIC *, Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation, 1933
> 
> *FERA *, Federal Emergency Relief Agency, 1933
> 
> *FFMC *, Federal Farm Mortgage Corporation, 1934
> 
> *FHA *, Federal Housing Administration, 1934
> 
> *FLA*, Federal Loan Agency, 1939
> 
> *FSA *, Farm Security Administration, 1937
> 
> *FSA *, Federal Security Agency, 1939
> 
> *FWA *, Federal Works Agency, 1939
> 
> *HOLC *, Home Owners Loan Corporation, 1933
> 
> *MLB *, Maritime Labor Board, 1938
> 
> *NBCC *, National Bituminous Coal Commission, 1935
> 
> *NLB *, National Labor Board, 1933
> 
> *NLRB *, National Labor Relations Board, 1935
> 
> *NRAB *, National Railroad Adjustment Board, 1934
> 
> *NRA *, National Recovery Administration, 1933
> 
> *NRB *, National Resources Board, 1934
> 
> *NRC *, National Resources Committee, 1935
> 
> *NRPB *, National Resources Planning Board, 1939
> 
> *NYA *, National Youth Administration, 1935
> 
> *PWA *, Public Works Administration, 1933
> 
> *RA *, Resettlement Administration, 1935
> 
> *REA *, Rural Electrification Administration, 1935
> 
> *RFC *, Reconstruction Finance Corporation, 1932
> 
> *RRB *, Railroad Retirement Board, 1935
> 
> *SCS *, Soil Conservation Service, 1935
> 
> *SEC *, Securities and Exchange Commission, 1934
> 
> *SSB *, Social Security Board, 1935
> 
> *TNEC*, Temporary National Economic Committee, 1938
> 
> *TVA*, Tennessee Valley Authority, 1933
> 
> *USEP*, United States Employment Service, 1933
> 
> *USHA*, United States Housing Authority, 1937
> 
> *USMC*, United States Maritime Commission, 1936
> 
> *WPA*, Works Progress Administration, 1935
> 
> *WPA*, Name changed to Works Projects Administration, 1939
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937?   Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed.   We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony is, there have been many papers from economists showing that most, if not all, of these programs CAUSED the depression.
> 
> By the way, notice all those programs put in place in 1935 to 1936 and 1937? Do you know what happened in 1936 to 1937?
> 
> The economy crashed. We had a recession inside the great depression.
> 
> These programs didn't fix the economy, they crashed it.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can FDR cause the Great Depression when it existed three years before he took office?
> 
> We slipped back into Recession because FDR initiated austerity measures too early
> 
> <Oswald killed JFK>
Click to expand...

LA Ram is a winger, a conspiracy theorist, and has other issues.

I find an unusual combination in that you and Picaro correct him rightly, but I am giving credit where credit is due.

Fact: the Depression began years before FDR became President.

Fact: Congress should have kept spending instead of reining back in 1936 and 1937.

Fact: massive spending in WWII pulled the US out of the Great Depression and made it the super power of the world.


----------

